# Sony's PlayStation 3 News and Discussion Thread! (Now out)



## RockLee (Jul 5, 2006)

*PS3 Info and News*​            Seeing as how there's a Nintendo news thread, I reckon there should be one for the mighty PS3, as well. Same rules apply here, kids. No trolling, keep it relevant, keep it current, and please post news here and not in a seperate thread.

Also, it'd be nice if someone could find news that's not all doom and gloom, ya hear?
​ UPDATE! ​ Well, people are interested in PS3 stats and stuff, and I want to oblige. I note that some of you have fountains of information at your fingertips, so I humbly ask that if any of you know the information in the new section *PS3 Stats!*, please PM me or post here, and I'll update this straightaway. Thanks! 
 
*PS3 Stats!: (Premium-only stats in italics)
------------*
* Launch Date**: *November 17, 2006

*Tech:*
CPU: Cell Processor

GPU: RSX

Sound: Dolby 5.1 ch, DTS, LPCM, ect. (Cell-based processing)

Memory: 512 MB XDR Main RAM

HDD: 2.5" Serial ATA (20/_60GB_)

I/O: USB 2.0 (x4) _MemoryStick/SD/CompactFlash
_
Communication: 
Ethernet (x1 / 10BASE-T, 100BASE-TX, 1000BASE-T)
_IEEE 802.11 b/g_
Bluetooth 2.0 (EDR)
Controller Wireless (Bluetooth)

AV Output:
Screen size 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p_
HDMI OUT (x1 / HDMI NextGen)_AV MULTI OUT (X1)
DIGITAL OUT (OPTICAL x1)

BD/DVD/CD:
(Read Only) Maximum Read Speed BD 2x (BD-ROM)
DVD 8x (DVD-ROM)
CD 24x (CD-ROM)
SACD 2x

 *Dimensions:*
325mm x 98mm x 274mm (W x H x D)5 kg

*Price:*
500$-600$
*Announced Games (**confirmed!):*
Assassin's Creed
Heavenly Sword
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
*Latest News!
-------------
*PS3 Delays, and reduced launch unit amounts for US and Japan. D:
*Current News:
--------------
*PS3 production has officially started!

Cell Chip is highly inefficient to produce.

eDimensional confirms the rumble and tilt tech can co-exist within PS3 controllers.




First impressions of Blu-RAY technology.
How Sony tried to dodge taxes with the PS2 and is trying again with the PS3.(Pssst, there are two links in this sentance.)


* Older News:
-----------*
Sony Patented Tilt Control in 1999


Could PS3 Complexity Spell Production Problems?
PS3 price must drop in 2007, says Ubisoft boss.
Sony pulls out a loan for 698 Million USD.

* 
Rumors and Speculation:
-------------------------*


Sony has started production on the PS3?
EA thinks Sony is going to do well; screw the gloom and doom.


Is Sony doomed to walk in the steps of the former Nintendo?
Misunderstood misinfomation about PS3's power.




Play nice.  I'll go hunting for some news to update this with.

This is harder than I thought. Contribute! 

Also, I beg of you, use this thread for discussion. ;_;


----------



## slimscane (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you for making these two threads Lee, I really hope that they don't get burried :S. Anyway
Could PS3 Complexity Spell Production Problems?

PS3 price must drop in 2007, says Ubisoft boss

Add those too, even though I don't really like Sony, even I would like to hear _some_ type of good news for them =/


----------



## Potentialflip (Jul 5, 2006)

Sony pulls out an 80 billion yen loan. First time in a decade they have pulled a loan from the Japanese Banks. Currency exchange : 80 Billion Yen = $698 Million USD.

Source:
Bloomberg.com

And as RockLee requested some optimistic view. 
Sony Headman Howard Stringer (first foreigner to head Sony) pledges Sony turnaround to worried shareholders. Well I don't know if you could see that as good news or bad news. It's news anyways.

Source:


Since the last one was kind of eh.. This one might cheer some people up. Big Name Third Party Developers sing praises for Playstation 3. Some include Bandai, Capcom, Electronic Arts, Konami, Rockstar, Namco, SEGA, Square Enix, and Ubisoft. 

Source:


Well I gave some good ones. Time for the big one. History lessons suggest if you don't learn from it you are doomed to repeat it. PS3 is Sony's way of Suicide.

Source:
Philly Inquirer
I guess you could put this one under speculation RockLee.

I don't know if I should put this but since it is a part of the PS3 what the heck right? Blu-Ray's first impressions. Not impressive. Not promising.

Source:
The Firing Squad

For those trying to wonder why Sony is having problems with taxes... Uhmm this might shed some light to some of the cause.

Source:
GameIndsutry.biz Relates to PS2

Kotaku.com Relates to PS3

But they are similar as you will soon find out.

This will be my last as this seems to be the one that will make a bunch of Sony fanboys cringe. A whole lot.

The Inquirer


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 6, 2006)

you should change the title to Sony's Negative thread because i swear i see more negative things then postive


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 6, 2006)

you would nintendo boy


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 6, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> you would nintendo boy




your right i woud  i am a nintendo fan at heart but i am like the emperor in starwars episode 3.

" to compleatly understand the force you must know more than jsut the nibble minded veiw of the jedi"


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 6, 2006)

Well if the PS3 is mostly getting negative press, then there's little that can be done by Rocklee to balance the issue unfortunately.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 6, 2006)

i like the idea of these threads its cool just have to make sure all the links are on the first post though and updated all the time. but its all good you deserve some reps rock =)


----------



## RockLee (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks dude. I'll try to update as much as I can.

As for the negative press and all that, sure it's unbalanced. But there is good out there, people just tend to ignore it. I like the PS3, it's the price and company policy I don't agree with. Eh.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you!  I'm getting fed-up of seeing a new thread for every negative news item (and I'm not even a Sony fan here). Now we can just stuff everything into one thread.

Next on the news: Iraqi Prime Minister finds PS3 to be expensive as well! And lead conspiracy theorist theorizes that Sony is in league with terrorist to bankrupt the new generation of westerners!

*rolls eye*


----------



## RockLee (Jul 6, 2006)

I fully believe that. Give me a source, Mizura, and I'll edit that in right away.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 6, 2006)

I can't give you the source. Top secret. Sony will kill me if I told you.


----------



## Aman (Jul 6, 2006)

Lol. 

I bet it's Sony that's been stealing their oil.


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 6, 2006)

sonny will kill us alll!!!

but im still going to buy a ps3


----------



## Potentialflip (Jul 6, 2006)

Okay today I'll try to bombard the thread with postive at least optimistic views concerning Sony or the PS3. Those news were quite easy for me to find when researching Sony and/or PS3. I am sure if I dig a little harder I will find some good ones. Stay tuned folks.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 6, 2006)

My favorite part about this thread is how RockLee used that "Thumbs up" for the header


----------



## RockLee (Jul 6, 2006)

> I can't give you the source. Top secret. Sony will kill me if I told you.



Miyamoto has the Ninteninjas standing by to protect you, Miz.



> My favorite part about this thread is how RockLee used that "Thumbs up" for the header



I'm doing it subconciously now. :s I don't recall doing that. Nice guy pose, I guess.


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 6, 2006)

so whos going to buy a lanch ps3??


----------



## RockLee (Jul 6, 2006)

Those that really really want a Blu-Ray player.


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 6, 2006)

never buy a sony launch product,

thats my motto


----------



## RockLee (Jul 7, 2006)

Sony patented about the controller early on! Who knew?

Added this to the first post.


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 7, 2006)

Not sure if this was discussed, but sony put the rumor "that the PS3 cannot play used or rented PS3 games" to rest.  It can and will.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jul 8, 2006)

Anyways on to my fair share. 

I don't know if anyone considers this good news or bad news or wtf? news. It is still news concerning Sony and someone very familiar to the PlayStation department. Krazy a.k.a Kaz Hirai and David Reeves have been promoted to Executive Vice Presidents. 

Source:


Metal Gear's brain Hideo Kojima like PS3. Considers it the machine for the future. But is ergh about the freaking controller!?

Source:


There is some light to the PlayStation 3 Launch Lineup. Sega is contributing two titles: Sonic the Hedgehog and Full Auto 2: Battlelines. Though both are not exclusives. The popular game Virtua Fighter is expected a spring release in March 2007 as well labeled a PS3 exclusive.

Source:


Sony PlayStation 3 and Apple?! WtF? Well this was pretty much settled but is a fun read. 



Sony denies 150,000 units on Launch in the UK



Back to controller news. eDimensional disputes Sony's claim that because of their motion sensor feature there was no room for a rumble feature. WRONG!!!

gameindustry.biz

PS3 to feature HDMI v1.3



That is all for now.


----------



## dementia_ (Jul 8, 2006)

Cell Procer yeilds may only be 10-40%:
Link removed



> Defects. It becomes a bigger problem the bigger the chip is. With chips that are one-by-one and silicon germanium, we can get yields of 95 percent. With a chip like the Cell processor, you?re lucky to get 10 or 20 percent. If you put logic redundancy on it, you can double that. It?s a great strategy, and I?m not sure anyone other than IBM is doing that with logic. Everybody does it with DRAM. There are always extra bits in there for memory. People have not yet moved to logic block redundancy, though.



Basically, for every 100 chips they manufacture, only 10 to 40 of them are actually viable to put into PS3s. A yeild of only 10-40% is ineffecient and not economic.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 8, 2006)

> Basically, for every 100 chips they manufacture, only 10 to 40 of them are actually viable to put into PS3s. A yeild of only 10-40% is ineffecient and not economic.


What kind of an innefficient production method is That? :S Does it account for a big part of the cost as a result? But then again, if it's that inneficient right now, it may mean that as they find better production methods (hopefully), the prices would go down more easily.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope this doesn't result in them pulling another ps1.....and ps2 :S

It'd suck to pay 600 bucks for a system that dies 3 months after purchasing.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 8, 2006)

Holy crap. People _really_ want to find out a lot about the PS3 after E3's fiasco.

You must all forgive me this one, but...

God damn it, Nintendo! Release more info! The other thread is dying! 

I won't do that again. 

Also, adding links to first post.


----------



## Wondermilk (Jul 9, 2006)

Can someone give me an announced release date? I really hadn't been paying attention to the ps3...xP


----------



## Potentialflip (Jul 10, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Holy crap. People really want to find out a lot about the PS3 after E3's fiasco.



Well, I usually do a lot of research before buying a system. I did that with the last gen and again with this gen. Right now I have the 360 and planning to buy the Wii at Launch. PS3 well that is down the road after a price drop and good games are out for it. 



			
				oreokids said:
			
		

> Can someone give me an announced release date? I really hadn't been paying attention to the ps3...xP



November 17, 2006 if you live in Newyork (which I hope is New York) is the current date Sony has announced as the Launch date. Of course just like any other product that is not in its final manufacturing stage. The date could be changed.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 10, 2006)

What? They released the launch date already?! 

I'm used to Nintendo's cloyster of information.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 10, 2006)

specs.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 10, 2006)

i just read an article about Sony's technology for the PS3 that won't let people play other people''s games, second hand or used games, etc..


----------



## little nin (Jul 10, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhh just so they can make more money i see....>_>


----------



## Shiron (Jul 10, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> i just read an article about Sony's technology for the PS3 that won't let people play other people''s games, second hand or used games, etc..


 That's been confirmed as false:
Link removed



> [UPDATE] While US Sony reps think the best way to deal with gossip is silence, Sony Europe spokespersons have apparently decided to put this particular rumor to rest. According to the London _Guardian_'s
> , SCEE PR manger Jennie Kong blasted the rumor as " false speculation." "PlayStation 3 software will not be copy protected to a single machine but will be playable on any PlayStation 3 console," she told the _Guardian_. [Thanks Lefein and stoner02]


----------



## RockLee (Jul 10, 2006)

Updated the first post.

You know, that was disproved _in the first post_. Come on, guys, that post is there _for a reason_.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Updated the first post.
> 
> You know, that was disproved _in the first post_. Come on, guys, that post is there _for a reason_.


Like I said before, not alot of people like to look through posts, heck they cant even read a page ago


----------



## RockLee (Jul 10, 2006)

Except that the idea of the thread is to a) make the first post a glaringly obvious source of info and b) a resevoir so whenever someone argues something, it can be proved or disproved easily using the first page links.

So, in this case, it served it's purpose magnificently.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 11, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Updated the first post.
> 
> You know, that was disproved _in the first post_. Come on, guys, that post is there _for a reason_.


You'll have to excuse me since I read this news just yesterday and ur first post is from ages ago, link

Even though Sony UK denies it, Sony did patent it.  It could just be a rumor.  It's sony's fault for making so many bad moves to begin with, that all the rumors swirling aroudn their machine are negative.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> You'll have to excuse me since I read this news just yesterday and ur first post is from ages ago, link
> 
> Even though Sony UK denies it, Sony did patent it.  It could just be a rumor.  It's sony's fault for making so many bad moves to begin with, that all the rumors swirling aroudn their machine are negative.


Its not a machine its more potential lol


----------



## RockLee (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, I hope you do realize that the first post is being continously updated. 

And anyways, they probably had that tech as a back up. If no one had found out about it, they would have implemented that in a software patch in the future.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2006)

Rocklee i give you rep for this and the wii place, very good job!


----------



## slimscane (Jul 18, 2006)

Some good news! Well, some good speculation news!

EA On Playstation 3: Never Underestimate Sony

At least EA believes in Sony, and since they are the largest game publisher (even though most of us hate them), it has to mean something is alright!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice find Slimscane. Everything is alright, people will get over the price as soon as they touch and feel the power


----------



## RockLee (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice job, dude.

I think EA is just backing pretty much everyone right now. At least they are honest; they pick whoever does best.

Now, for that link...speculation, or news?

I really hope no one thinks bias comes into this, but this is EA supporting Sony, and saying they think they are going to do well...:\ Forgive me, guys, but I think this'll go under speculation.


----------



## Aman (Jul 20, 2006)

"Triple post. Read our forum rules."


And what Gamespot wrote:


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 20, 2006)

i read about that last night and really did not surprise me all it is is using cameras the same thing microsoft is developing for 360 ( or i should say they had it at E3 in one of the halls but got no showing or attention really)

Point? well sony wants to do something or they will look like the same old same old so they make a new paitent for this an upgraded Eye toy from the looks of it. Will it hurt nintendo? umm far from it   also will they use this in the ps3 controller? umm no maybe not now but in a few years when they see the success of the wii yes. Still Expensive hardware , Supposely Expensive games Vs Nintendo Games a Sleek look and cheap for the consumer ( and the developer) and Free online with a back catalog of 20 years of nintendo history and more and brings innovation to the table.  

If anything this helps nintendo in alot of ways. but fear not nintendo fans you have nothing to be worried about if anything it seems like Sony is the one doing the worrying.


*thats all i wanted to say about it so going away from topic now *


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2006)

^Anyway thanks Aman, good read.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 20, 2006)

It'll be a neat accessory. Cool.

Also, no doubt that the 600$ won't deter 50 Million gamers or so.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 20, 2006)

Look SSJ, don't come in here posting Nintendo stuff that will provoke PS3 fans, regardless of what you want to call it.  Seriously, this is not the place for that.  Also, crazy, there's no need for remarks like that also, considering how volatile this sub-forum can get.

Anyway, again, thanks for the read Aman.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2006)

Your Right Donkey, i edited, i won't bring myself to a lower level, i promised trigger i'd behave


----------



## RockLee (Jul 20, 2006)

Cool, cool. I like to keep things civil; this forum is tolerable now.

PS3's are pretty much being officially produced now. There's no formal announcement, but a chain of events has occured that pretty much screams:

OMG PLAYSTATION 3 AM BEING PRODUCED TOTAL LOL IM AN INSIDER!!!1

Updating first page.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 20, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Look SSJ, don't come in here posting Nintendo stuff that will provoke PS3 fans, regardless of what you want to call it.  Seriously, this is not the place for that.  Also, crazy, there's no need for remarks like that also, considering how volatile this sub-forum can get.
> 
> Anyway, again, thanks for the read Aman.




i know but you trashed the thread i was going to post in


----------



## Gunners (Jul 20, 2006)

> i know but you trashed the thread i was going to post in



..... 

Anycase, i don't think this idea is that bad in theory, they are using something they had from the ps2 days and upgrading it, i hope it works out i like the idea behind it, like how the camera picks up on the actions of the controller, interesting. Though i wonder, like if an object gets in the way, or if it is light or dark, it would be a hassle to play.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 21, 2006)

Ya, probably. Besides, it won't be really wide spread. I mean, it's a neat idea and all, but in the dirge of PlayStation products, I think it's going to get lost in the shuffle. I mean, it does so much, I think EyeToy will be forgotten.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't know really. Sony's new technlogy about the Eyetoy or an attachment supposedly has some sort of secret technology inside

Here's some info that I don't think was posted

here

During the interview with Producer Andy Sikes on the Untold Legend game he made this comment


> We finally reached a point where are PC's are no longer faster than our PS3.. the PS3 is actually trouncing our 3,500 dollar PC's in our offices..



I forgot where it was but I had a link where there was something talking about the PS3's new technlogy which basically is infered and it recognizes what's happening outside the game where the players playing and it works with the Eye-Toy supposedly or could work with the Eye-Toy. Wish I found it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 21, 2006)

yea i remeber reading that link about the ps3 being faster than PC's with the Cell and all that. intel just released there new chip( 2 weeks ago)  ( i forget what its called) and its toping 1000 dollar AMDs for half the price. sadly neither company will pass the cell out till december when AMD releases there AM2 cpus witch mind you are just mindblowing .  Graphically both Xbox360 and Ps3 have been beatin in terms of Video cards allready saldy these cost 500 bucks on Pc's now and the cheapest i found is 450  way to much but of course PC technology drops fast. makes me wonder how much Sony and Microsoft are losing on these systems. at gamespot they reported that Microsoft is still in the RED in terms of losing money on the Xbox360 ./

as a PC guy i admire the Cell for certain things but there are downfalls with that CPU in other aeras . its best aera is mathematic equations with high end coding but lacks a few other things that i cannot remember atm


----------



## Aman (Jul 21, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i read about that last night and really did not surprise me all it is is using cameras the same thing microsoft is developing for 360 ( or i should say they had it at E3 in one of the halls but got no showing or attention really)


It will not be as good as the Wii-mote, but it will be able to do some things similar to it. Of course this isn't gonna make Nintendo sell a lot worse or anything, just brought it up.


----------



## frostfire (Jul 22, 2006)

I've always been a Sony supporter...but the situation looks pretty bleak this time.  $700 for high-end PS3, late launch etc.

At least they changed the controller ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 22, 2006)

^600...unless you get a game or two.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 22, 2006)

Actually, depending on the region, PS3 could cost a hundred dollars more. I know that in Germany they have to pay the equivalent of 831 or so for our 600. :\


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 22, 2006)

Ouch that sucks. Now i'm happy i live in america


----------



## pajamas (Jul 23, 2006)

IM-FUCKING-PORTANT!

This isn't particularly new, but I haven't see anything on this, and it's a pretty big deal (more bad news)

Both Hadou and Bakudou fall under the realm of Kidou.

IBM says it's lucky to get 10-20% yields on the cell processor.

It's so complex that they're accepting chips that have only FOUR of the eight cores working.

So much for the awesome might of the cell.

Sony says they'll only use ones with 7 or 8 working, but they've spouted bullshit so long I don't believe them.


----------



## ANBU Hatake Kakashi (Jul 23, 2006)

Well, In Canada we are supposedly getting it for 669$ plus taxes, even though My friends are against it, i'm still getting it along with the Wii, tHE xBOX360 is just another Xbox with numbers... and a diffrent case, but I can't wait yeah@@.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2006)

ANBU_Hatake_Kakashi said:
			
		

> Well, In Canada we are supposedly getting it for 669$ plus taxes, even though My friends are against it, i'm still getting it along with the Wii, tHE xBOX360 is just another Xbox with numbers... and a diffrent case, but I can't wait yeah@@.


See the only probelm with XBOX 360 is alot of it's games are already going to be on the PC and let's be honest, 20-30 dollers less on the PC with same to better graphics, which would you have?  I am getting all three, got 360 already, PS3 will be first or at the same time i get Wii but they will all be mine.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 23, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> See the only probelm with XBOX 360 is alot of it's games are already going to be on the PC and let's be honest, 20-30 dollers less on the PC with same to better graphics, which would you have?  I am getting all three, got 360 already, PS3 will be first or at the same time i get Wii but they will all be mine.


True but thats not really a excuse though, you could say the same for the PSP then since most of its games tend to be ports or remakes


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2006)

> True but thats not really a excuse though, you could say the same for the PSP then since most of its games tend to be ports or remakes




Yeh but with the psp you buy the games because you are on the move, big diffrence.

Anyway....

I heard the shit about the cell processor chip success rate, i think this goes into production cost, if so it is great as with time they will increase the efficiency.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 23, 2006)

true your on the move but alot of people do not justify paying 40 to 50 dollars for the same game just because its portable.

Multiplatform is a good way to make money. ALOT of ps3 games will also be multiplatform so really the whole thing with xbox360 most of there games on PC well you will be saying the same thing soon with Ps3 games on Xbox360 and PC.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2006)

Ok, well i am not going to reply to your post, i  just don't want to slide of topic.

Back to the news on the chip, this is most likely why the chip is so expensive the efficiency rate, so once they increase it the ps3 will cost a great deal less to produce, meaning the price can get cut.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 23, 2006)

about the CPU it depends on how well the System sells first off . Second cost of CPU's in the production stage normally do not drop in price until   2 years in its life  . ( i should know went to IBM many times about interships and learned quite a bit from them )


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2006)

Difference between the remakes and some portable games on the PSP that are on the consoles is that they make it better or add things. Like Monster Huunter has alot of new things to make it worthy of a buy. Megaman Marrick X has alot of new things, better graphic, and you can play as somone else. There are many games like the ones i just described on the PSP and the best part is it's portable, so it adds another factor. 

My XBoX 360 is great and all but i have like a total of five games. Kameo in my opinion kicks ass. I love it. Condemmend is also a great game. Then we have Ghost recon which to be honest ins't very good despite the reviews and i could of got it on the computer for 30 dollers less or free. Oblivion i'm happy i got it for the XBOX 360, easier to chat with friends on there while playing it. But now games like Hitman and prey all coming out for the PC and i can get it alot cheaper, though XBOX 360 is a great machine since people with shitty computers can now play games that only usually play on PC. 

Multiplatform is great because they could get it around more, help the frachines, happy there doing that for GTA. 

I prob. Will say alot of PS3 games will be on PC and i doubt i'll play them on my PS3, i'll play them on my PC. Then we have games that i can't wait to play on my PS3 or XBOX 360 that won't be on the PC. Dead Rising, Assaisen's Creed, Metal Gear Solid 4, Halo 3, 8 Days, Splinter Cell Four. I mean theres still so many i can't wait to play on my XBOX 360 and PS3 but then theres some games that are better off just playing on the computer instead of spending 20-30 dollers more ya know?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 23, 2006)

Silly children, what did I say about baiting...  I'm looking at both of you gunners and SSJ. O_o

And if anything needs to be crushed, it's your attitudes.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 23, 2006)

As for the price going down on the PS3, I doubt it. There's several factors you know. The PS3 is a mighty machine, and it's not just Cell that's expensive here, but Blu-Ray as well, not to mention cutting edge graphics chips and the like. Even if efficiency is increased it just means more PS3s can be produced faster and into the hands of consumers sooner, not a price cut.


*Spoiler*: _Idiot_ 





			
				Fool. said:
			
		

> IM-FUCKING-PORTANT!
> 
> This isn't particularly new, but I haven't see anything on this, and it's a pretty big deal (more bad news)
> 
> ...



You know, this is on *the first page*.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2006)

> And if anything needs to be crushed, it's your attitudes.



Sorry didn't want the thread to become an issue off ''360 vs Wii'' etc. i'll edit my post.

__________

Anyway i am saying, if the effinciency is why the cost is so high, it isn't that bad and explains a lot, after a while they will figure out how to create it with  a high sucess rate, dropping the price, well if they can still sell at a high price i imagine they would continue to do so and collect a greater profit.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 23, 2006)

ok dk i deleated what could be turned into an argument sheesh =/  was not baiting on any lvl just pointed out the truth  expecially when no news topic can be made out of this  thread to acculy have a debate / argument.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2006)

Is mine counted as a arguement too? I just kinda stated it...plus it took me a few minutes to write so do i really have to delete it? 

Also not sure if this was already posted but heres some cool news.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 23, 2006)

No, you don't have to delete anything crazy.  Of course there are going to be arguments, but I'm not trying to be a dick about issue as well.  It's little things like how arguments are started is another issue.  I mean, you two get so heated in past debates that one little thing could end up turning into another, and that's the issue with the sub-forum and has always been.  

I already had to close thread because of the same thing a couple of days ago and I'm not blind nor ignorant of how things can get started.  So just bear with it and debate without animosity (which is damn near impossible in this place). XD

And thanks for listening. ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2006)

You welcome. Yeah i'm trying my best to chill with arguements but you know somtimes i just get so frustrated, lolol. It's prob. cause SS3 use to say i'm not worthy of a debate so i would just flame him, kinda annoyed the shit out of me  But i'm trying my best now


----------



## Tonza (Jul 23, 2006)

THQ probably canned the PS3 version of WWE Smackdown! vs RAW 2007.

Taken from THQ forums:



> WWE SmackDown! vs. Raw 2007 is not published probably on PS3: the title comes for PlayStation 2, PSP and Xbox 360. Background is that the PS3-Version became substantially later finished only than the other versions, so that the developer team rather concentrates resources on the three other platforms



Also the PS3 isn't at the games site anymore. 

:\


----------



## slimscane (Jul 26, 2006)

Yay! More crappy news about the PS3!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Yay! More crappy news about the PS3!


Oh well, new things take awhile to crack, give em a year to get the games going.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah, the hidden good news in that article is that they have already shipped 10,000 developer kits, so that means more possible games in the future.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 26, 2006)

The sooner it's shipped, the easier and faster it will be to develop games.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 26, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Yeah, the hidden good news in that article is that they have already shipped 10,000 developer kits, so that means more possible games in the future.


But the bad news is that the developers aren't happy with the dev kits and call them average


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 26, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> The sooner it's shipped, the easier and faster it will be to develop games.



. Many Developers said that to develop on the Ps3 it takes a long time and effort and its much harder to code. But it is good news that they are getting them early so they have more time to code.


but like vegitto said they are not Final Dev kits yet and Sony promised them to be released in June.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 26, 2006)

Does anybody actually know how much they cost?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 26, 2006)

The dev kits? no sony has not released a pirce yet or anything. Ps2 ones are 20,000 and Xbox 1 was higher than that even. So im safely assuming the Final Dev kits cost around 50,000 to 100,000 a shot.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 26, 2006)

And Sony gave out 10k, they are mighty generous.

Vegito where did you hear the info on the devs being adverage, and so what they got them for free right?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 26, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> And Sony gave out 10k, they are mighty generous.
> 
> Vegito where did you hear the info on the devs being adverage, and so what they got them for free right?


Um in the link some posts above and where is your proof saying Sony gave them out for free


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 26, 2006)

no they did not get them for Free they simply just shipped them. the companies had to pay for them.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2006)

^It says they had to pay for them? Where?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 26, 2006)

@gunners



> In a seperate - yet related - story, an informal poll of game developers conducted by Game Informer magazine revealed that 60% of developers that have received PlayStation 3 development rate the kits as being *average*, highlighting the difficulties of developing for the platform.


So yeah it doesnt seem like those dev kits are that great


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 26, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> ^It says they had to pay for them? Where?



Cost for Development Kits is natural i highly doubt Sony would send out Free PS3 kits to all they are expensive and companies have to pay. Although i think its a little bit differant  for First party developers.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 26, 2006)

> So yeah it doesnt seem like those dev kits are that great



Yeh it doesn't highlight them being bad either, they are usable diffrence is those lazy bastards have to work for their money.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 26, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeh it doesn't highlight them being bad either, they are usable diffrence is those lazy bastards have to work for their money.


So if they don't go "OMG IT RAWKS" they are lazy bastards? o_o

and about the dev kit costs. For every developers kit you have to pay simple as that, it was like that for the nes and so on including this next gen. I do wonder if normal people can buy them o_o


----------



## Gunners (Jul 26, 2006)

> So if they don't go "OMG IT RAWKS" they are lazy bastards? o_o



Huh, usually greater dev kits equals simplicity what i thought anyway, the dev kits they have are probably a little hard to work with meaning they will have to put in extra effort, so what it is what they are paid to do.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 26, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Huh, usually greater dev kits equals simplicity what i thought anyway, the dev kits they have are probably a little hard to work with meaning they will have to put in extra effort, so what it is what they are paid to do.


Greater dev kits = harder to work with   How more complicated a dev kit is how hard it is for developers to work with them, the PS2 has the same problem, now the PS3 is suffering from the same thing, which equals higher development costs


----------



## Gunners (Jul 26, 2006)

> Greater dev kits = harder to work with



WTH, are you d... read what i actually posted.



> the PS3 is suffering from the same thing, which equals higher development costs



Yeh due to the power though, it can equate to visually and all round better games, so the development cost is no issue, if the shit sells they will break even and make profit, no real problem.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 27, 2006)

like to know how all around better games can happen with just visuals.... seriously Chrono trigger beats the heck out of MANY current RPGS and its 2d.

better graphics does not = Better games that is a fact.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> WTH, are you d... read what i actually posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh due to the power though, it can equate to visually and all round better games, so the development cost is no issue, if the shit sells they will break even and make profit, no real problem.


Its not really the power that makes it harder to use but simply that sony is making it too damn hard to program for it, it mainly has something to do with the 6(?) processors which need to be coded for seperatly. I don't agree on your statement that this will mean better games, if its too hard to develop with they are probably going to make half assed games since developers these days don't really are about their quality.

I think that its hard to make profit if every game takes like 10+ million to produce. Hell the publisher gets like 80% of the profit.

Also think about the smaller developers, the only developers that can really carry those costs are the large dev's like EA .


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2006)

> better graphics does not = Better games that is a fact.



Yeh better graphics equipt with better gameplay >> that shit graphics good gameplay.

Yeh, you know how the 6 processor adds power to the console, it increases the visual all is cool it can add to gameplay as graphics and power allow more things to happen, like getting hurt by an explosion if stood behind a wall or something. The wii controller adds for new gameplay but it takes ages to set up the control on each game.



> I think that its hard to make profit if every game takes like 10+ million to produce. Hell the publisher gets like 80% of the profit.



Not really as they sell at a certain price, it isn't harder to make a profit, Vegito Sony is an actual company where most of them have qualifications above yours in the business realm.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeh better graphics equipt with better gameplay >> that shit graphics good gameplay.




so you say but not really. thats why half life 1 is essentially better than halo 2 in terms of story and gameplay.. yea i can mention alot more to . 

graphics are secondary.

but im just going to leave the thread before more response come about i got movies to watch .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeh better graphics equipt with better gameplay >> that shit graphics good gameplay.
> 
> Yeh, you know how the 6 processor adds power to the console, it increases the visual all is cool it can add to gameplay as graphics and power allow more things to happen, like getting hurt by an explosion if stood behind a wall or something. The wii controller adds for new gameplay but it takes ages to set up the control on each game.
> 
> ...


So? They have better qualifications then you too so that is in no way a arguement. I still don't understand how them raising game prices will make it easier to get more profit, they are raising it simply because they have to spend way more then before.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2006)

> So? They have better qualifications then you too so that is in no way a arguement.



Wow, i overestimated your intelligence, yet again my bad.

I can say this as i am not doubting Sony to make a mistake, you on the other hand speak as if you know better which you don't, i said Sony is a company they have higher qualifications than you in the realm of business, i think they know what they are doing, placing my faith in their knowledge. You went against it with your limited knowledge, i said they know more than you which is true. Moving on.



> I still don't understand how them raising game prices will make it easier to get more profit, they are raising it simply because they have to spend way more then before.



Do a break even chart and figure things out, the new price allows them to break even faster than they normally would, so where the cost in development raised the break even point, the selling for games lowers it so they balance out, like i said Sony has a higher qualification they know more than you.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 27, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> so you say but not really. thats why half life 1 is essentially better than halo 2 in terms of story and gameplay.. yea i can mention alot more to .
> 
> graphics are secondary.
> 
> but im just going to leave the thread before more response come about i got movies to watch .


Well, better in terms of story, level design, and progression, but I wouldn't say gameplay. Of course Half Life is still a better game though 

Anyway, I didn't want to start a war by posting that news. The more dev kits out there, the more potential games; that is a good thing. Most developers aren't particularly pleased with them; that is the bad thing. But just because they aren't particularly pleased with them doesn't mean that they can't make good games on them, putting aside all the barriers to entry that are turning some away, everyone who has dev kits could potentially make stellar games on them, even if it is tough to do so. There is no real reason to argue about stuff like this. Oh, and you have to buy dev kits, they aren't free (that is a given, so it is understandable why they wouldn't write that in the article), in anycase it is inconsiquential.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 27, 2006)

Ugh... both of your attitudes have to stop.  It's a news thread... lets keep it that way.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 27, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Ugh... both of your attitudes have to stop.  It's a news thread... lets keep it that way.


What attitudes? We were basicly discussing about the dev kits and how they would affect the games o_O


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2006)

> so you say but not really. thats why half life 1 is essentially better than halo 2 in terms of story and gameplay.. yea i can mention alot more to .
> 
> graphics are secondary.
> 
> but im just going to leave the thread before more response come about i got movies to watch .



Look at it this way, if you got a good game that had 16 bit graphic and you made the same game with better graphics, overall things would improve.

The development kits are a little difficult to work with, but overall the sales of the game is what matters, if the increase in graphics and game size increases the games sales then it was a wise move and the cost of development won't be that bad.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2006)

Oblivion might be on both the PS3 and PSP, MIGHT, just a rumor for now.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 28, 2006)

I wonder how they could cram it on the PSP, but I can definately see it heading to the PS3.

Updating.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 28, 2006)

I would really rather them not try and put it on the PSP where it would more likely than not turn out drastically different, and probably much worse, than the other versions, and insteed focus their resources on other areas that would actually be able to make a difference. PS3 is a pretty good idea though


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I would really rather them not try and put it on the PSP where it would more likely than not turn out drastically different, and probably much worse, than the other versions, and insteed focus their resources on other areas that would actually be able to make a difference. PS3 is a pretty good idea though


I gotta agree, seeing it on the PSP, i'm not to sure plus the graphics would burn the battery pretty quickly. PS3 = Winner


----------



## AdreneLyne (Jul 29, 2006)

^
Bethesda denied it officially and said they have no plans to release Oblivion: Elder Scrolls IV for any other console at the moment.

Don't matter to me; I have it on PC. I like it, but it has some faults. I prefer Morrowind.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

^I got it on the XBOX 360 so i don't care either ^_^


----------



## AdreneLyne (Jul 29, 2006)

*Some new Untold Legends Screenshots!* Boy has it made progress from those ugly early screens.



Looks pretty awesome to me, if you only saw the early screenshots which were rather ugly, there's 2 other groups of screenshots that released since then that look far better.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

^Yeah, looking good, the best thing is the such good lighting. Also the character models have gotten a BIG upgrade, looking forward to renting/buying this one.


----------



## AdreneLyne (Jul 29, 2006)

*Sony PS3 Games Pics + Heavenly Sword NEW VID! *56k Warning**

Here are some amazing screenshots of the PS3's games and some other things. Very nice screenshots.

*NEW Heavenly Sword Video!* Amazing, shows how they make one of the character's for heavenly sword, after you see him talking/moving in real life, you'll see the in-game version which is amazing.

*CLICK HERE* to watch.


95 images, 6 images per post allowed, better off if I post the URL .


*PS3 SCREENSHOTS CLICK HERE*


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 29, 2006)

Can't see any of your images, my friend.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm sure he's trying to find it now, he might of forgotten about em, but hevenly sword is a well known game for the PS3 and looks fucking nice


----------



## AdreneLyne (Jul 29, 2006)

There.. I can't post the images in the thread, only allowed 6 per post, and there's 95 images !! So I just posted URL, lol. 

Very awesome looking screenshots.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2006)

cool game reminds me of ninja gainden hopefully it turns well because i love ninja gadien type stuff.


----------



## conceptz (Jul 29, 2006)

The pictures just made me cum.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 29, 2006)

This game keeps looking better and better. 

One of the best looking games on the PS3, I can't wait until it comes out.


----------



## 8018 (Jul 29, 2006)

its so beautiful ;-;
and the graphics are hardcore o.o
cant wait >.<


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> cool game reminds me of ninja gainden hopefully it turns well because i love ninja gadien type stuff.


Same but it reminds me of GOW alot too since it has alot of cinematic moves


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 29, 2006)

I will merge this with the PS3 news thread since the info is rather generalized. ^^


----------



## slimscane (Jul 29, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Same but it reminds me of GOW alot too since it has alot of cinematic moves


haha, for a second I thought you meant Gears of War 

Yeah, it reminds me alot more of God of War than Ninja Gaiden, mainly because it is a God of War clone, haha, but it still looks fun none the less.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 29, 2006)

God I am sure happy I got a HDTV XD


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> God I am sure happy I got a HDTV XD


Lol i'm getting one myself. 

@Slime - Now really a copy, same engine doesn't mean copy. HAlo is the same as half life and counter strike if we go by your system


----------



## AdreneLyne (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah, I gotta get me one of those..

Btw it really does seem a lot like God of War.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 29, 2006)

AdreneLyne said:
			
		

> Yeah, I gotta get me one of those..
> 
> Btw it really does seem a lot like God of War.


Its hard to make a original game XD these days if you try to make a game involving aliens and a lab your copying Half-life, if you try to have space marines fighting off a alien race your copying halo


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

I haven't seen a oringal game since half life so it doesn't really matter how it plays or how it looks, if it's fun = i love.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 29, 2006)

Well, clone, not copy, I mean, look at how it plays, thier influence was obviously God of War; but God of War was great, so I never said that it was a bad thing.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Well, clone, not copy, I mean, look at how it plays, thier influence was obviously God of War; but God of War was great, so I never said that it was a bad thing.


I know, i'm just saying by that logic every game is a clone to another


----------



## Vion (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah overall originality is dead.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2006)

Soon originality will be not dead though. Still some games coming out that do not really copy or steal ideas off another game but not many.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 29, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I know, i'm just saying by that logic every game is a clone to another


In some way or another, I suppose you are right, however there still is room for some innovation.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 29, 2006)

Vion said:
			
		

> Yeah overall originality is dead.


Not really there are still games like katamari, elebits and locoroco


----------



## slimscane (Jul 29, 2006)

Well, like I was saying, in some way or another every game is influenced by some other game, it is just that some are more influenced than others. Katamari is a good example though, perhaps it was influenced by... Super Monkey Ball?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 29, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Well, like I was saying, in some way or another every game is influenced by some other game, it is just that some are more influenced than others. Katamari is a good example though, perhaps it was influenced by... Super Monkey Ball?


I think the first game we love katamari came out before super monkey ball


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I think the first game we love katamari came out before super monkey ball



NO super monkey ball was a launch title for GC ( or close to it) overall i think orginality will start appearing more and more soon in the 4th quater of 2006


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

^I don't, i mean i can see a few new things but Orignalaity is overrated. Fuck Orig. I want fun = good = worthy of a buy.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 29, 2006)

Something original is crucial, though. Without originality, more of the same fun games becomes...well, not as fun after a while.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 29, 2006)

Who here is gonna put the PS3 box on ebay afterwards?

I know I am XD just gonna put the long specs and then type "this is just a box show it to your friends!"


----------



## RockLee (Jul 29, 2006)

^pwnage total


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Who here is gonna put the PS3 box on ebay afterwards?
> 
> I know I am XD just gonna put the long specs and then type "this is just a box show it to your friends!"


Worked with PSP/DS/XBOX 360 so far


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2006)

Sad thing is there is alot of retards on the net. Example of people buying figures made out of apples on Ebay.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 29, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Worked with PSP/DS/XBOX 360 so far


I wonder would we get banned for this though? I mean like we do mention its a box why would we get in trouble by ebay o-o


----------



## RockLee (Jul 29, 2006)

Because it's misleading.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I wonder would we get banned for this though? I mean like we do mention its a box why would we get in trouble by ebay o-o



you can but there are wways you can get away with it. my friend thought he was buying a PS2 for 50 bucks but all he did was buy a link to get a ps2 for 50 bucks. HE tried to fight it but in little print on the bottom on this 2 page deal that he did not see said that it was a link to get a cheaper system. Seriously on Ebay you have to read everything.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 29, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> you can but there are wways you can get away with it. my friend thought he was buying a PS2 for 50 bucks but all he did was buy a link to get a ps2 for 50 bucks. HE tried to fight it but in little print on the bottom on this 2 page deal that he did not see said that it was a link to get a cheaper system. Seriously on Ebay you have to read everything.


So in other words I would get away with it even if the person is like paying more then 1000 dollars for a box and it was in the description? XDDDD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2006)

Basically so  yes . Its basically almost like an contract sota speak its hard to get out of. Sometimes its posisble but very hard to do so.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 29, 2006)

> you can but there are wways you can get away with it. my friend thought he was buying a PS2 for 50 bucks but all he did was buy a link to get a ps2 for 50 bucks. HE tried to fight it but in little print on the bottom on this 2 page deal that he did not see said that it was a link to get a cheaper system. Seriously on Ebay you have to read everything.
> __________________



Some shit like that happened to me before, i just told the guy, look you didn't ad it properly im not paying for it, i ended up getting a strike one of some sort.

Still you know on ebay how the persons adress is on there, if someone sold me a box and i wasted good money on it, i would actually go down to their house.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I wonder would we get banned for this though? I mean like we do mention its a box why would we get in trouble by ebay o-o


Did it with my XBOX 360 box = 150 bucks


----------



## Gunners (Jul 29, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Did it with my XBOX 360 box = 150 bucks



Lmao wouldn't you get bad feed back?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 29, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Lmao wouldn't you get bad feed back?


I wouldn't give a damn to be honest XD I never use my ebay account


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Lmao wouldn't you get bad feed back?


I did, and i got like 10 extra messages saying i could "Fucking eat a pig's ass" I just typed "Go back to school and read." I mean on the bottom of the page i put
*
"This is the BOX not the XBOX 360" *
Then i got rid of the account and made a new one


----------



## slimscane (Jul 29, 2006)

Umm, well, I kind of don't want to post this here, but I guess I will anyway, because I suppose it is PS3 related, I just didn't want to make a new thread for it.please, oh please, don't let this start a flame war


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2006)

Might want to take that out of text too VVVVVV
*"Such as the PS3 will have better quality video for the in-game TVs"*


----------



## slimscane (Jul 30, 2006)

Ah, yes, that would make it pertain more to the topic, good idea


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

Textures i care about more to be honest. but still neat news , they had a comparrision of what both systems can do and what one is better in some aeras etc. i have to find that again was up on ign a while back.


----------



## AdreneLyne (Jul 30, 2006)

^Eh, that shit's old news, and not 100% sure..

That's not new !

Btw, Ken or someone said something their self about almost limitless textures because of Blu-Ray.. so I don't know what the hell this guy's talking about anyway.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2006)

^Remember they don't even know what the PS3 power is yet. By the end of 2007 i'll be expecting more powerful games


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

thing is they never used the full potenial of Xbox or Gamecubes power yet so honestly does not make me think they will use Ps3's or Xbox360's either.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2006)

^Well they said they wanted PS3 to be next gen for ten years? Maybe by ten years


----------



## RockLee (Jul 30, 2006)

> Such as the PS3 will have better quality video for the in-game TVs


What does that mean?

*reads article*

That...I mean, that's a pretty minor detail, isn't it?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> What does that mean?
> 
> *reads article*
> 
> That...I mean, that's a pretty minor detail, isn't it?



basicalyl what it means is this. You know that in some game you go walk by a certain aera and see in game videos. take half life 2 and the guy in the beginning talking on the big screen . STuff like that  witch really is not that important but still a nice feature to have none the less.


also
*8600th POST!*


----------



## RockLee (Jul 30, 2006)

I mean, it's a nice detail, but it's nothing to brag about, you know? I... I don't want to be negative here, but...Aren't textures more important than a fleeting feature?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> I mean, it's a nice detail, but it's nothing to brag about, you know? I... I don't want to be negative here, but...Aren't textures more important than a fleeting feature?


Jea, though xbox 360 been out longer = easier to work with, it's the reason why. Ima just get it on whatever system i have at the time


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> I mean, it's a nice detail, but it's nothing to brag about, you know? I... I don't want to be negative here, but...Aren't textures more important than a fleeting feature?




yes it is  and does not matter how long the system is out for just how its built. Textures the more the better witch results into better atmospher of your enviroment and many other things.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 







PS3

*Spoiler*: __ 







XBOX 360

I donno about you guys but to me, it just seems to me that the PS3 has more polished up graphics


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

to acculy notice a differance you have to freaking stare  at it for mins . normal gamers would not notice witch ahs better graphics there and honestly to me they look like the same .


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2006)

I stear at it for 5 SECONDS and see the huge difference in lighting, backgrounds, character models and coloring...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

well first off you picked 2 differant type of games really on in an outdoor enviroment and the ps3 ones where indoor. 

MGs4 can be done on Xbox360 so IMO the 360 has nothing to worry about with PS3 in terms of graphics im postive.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2006)

PS3 is a beast alright and will be the most powerful of all 3 systems, but if you think the difference between the PS3 and the 360 will be monumental then you are sorely mistaken.  Also how about showing a picture of Gears of War next to those 2 and see if there is a major difference.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2006)

F1nalmessenger said:
			
		

> PS3 is a beast alright and will be the most powerful of all 3 systems, but if you think the difference between the PS3 and the 360 will be monumental then you are sorely mistaken.  Also how about showing a picture of Gears of War next to those 2 and see if there is a major difference.


Jea gears of wars = alot of money into it. Compare it to MGS and then we have somthing going on. Well as SS3 likes to consider US PS3 Buyers "Hardcore" gamers i like to notice every little thing so when i see these things i'm pleased. I already know PS3 is going to have the best graphics, not by a large margin but in the end, it will. As i stated before i already have a XBOX 360 and i love it, i will own a Wii and hopefully like it and i will get a PS3 and hopefully like that aswell. To me graphics are a big part of gaming and that's why i did this. Also PS3 first gen games such as resistance are looking pretty good


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2006)

Resistanse looks pretty cool, played it at E3 and found it enjoyable.  This generation seems like it will be an interesting one and for the first time in a long time, I don't know who's going to win it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

yea there looking good but not in 1080p like we where promised . MGS4 can be done on the Xbox360 ( said by the maker himself)  you will not notice a big differance like Xbox to Ps2 kinda thing if you think that then you will be sadly mistaken.

resistance does look cool but i think Gears of wars multiplayer will be better.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> yea there looking good but not in 1080p like we where promised . MGS4 can be done on the Xbox360 ( said by the maker himself)  you will not notice a big differance like Xbox to Ps2 kinda thing if you think that then you will be sadly mistaken.
> 
> resistance does look cool but i think Gears of wars multiplayer will be better.


Gears of wars and hopefully halo's 3 multiplayer will be good because shooting multi-players been sucking latly. Resistance looks like a solid title and i hear good things about it. MGS4 can be done on XBOX 360, but can it look as nice? As detailed? As Fresh? Doubtfully, still look good but not as nice. I mean shit they got half life 2 on xbox and it didn't look as nice as PC version.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 30, 2006)

Maybe my eyes are retarded, but both of crazymtf's examples looked pretty sweet to me, you know? I really couldn't tell which was better.

No, I'm not downplaying the PS3. I have always been graphically retarded. It drives some of my gamer friends nuts. Both look really nice, that's all.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Maybe my eyes are retarded, but both of crazymtf's examples looked pretty sweet to me, you know? I really couldn't tell which was better.
> 
> No, I'm not downplaying the PS3. I have always been graphically retarded. It drives some of my gamer friends nuts. Both look really nice, that's all.


Haha, Some people notice some don't. It's fine, both do look nice, i'm just showing that PS3 has overrall better lighting and such AT the moment.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Gears of wars and hopefully halo's 3 multiplayer will be good because shooting multi-players been sucking latly. Resistance looks like a solid title and i hear good things about it. MGS4 can be done on XBOX 360, but can it look as nice? As detailed? As Fresh? Doubtfully, still look good but not as nice. I mean shit they got half life 2 on xbox and it didn't look as nice as PC version.



the creator him self said the MGS4 that is being made for PS3 can be on the 360 meaning an exact port. ( no changes) but you brought up a good point .


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2006)

I think it is possible to port MSG4 to the 360, but like Kojima said it's made for the PS3, so we wont be seeing it on MS' system anytime soon.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't know about it being possible to play on the 360. According to the Comic-con interview he stated no way would it fit on a DVD9 and it's being made for the PS3. Unless they can do something about that I don't think it's really possible. In order for it to work on the 360 they would have to downgrade.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 30, 2006)

Would the downgrade be severe, though? I doubt it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I don't know about it being possible to play on the 360. According to the Comic-con interview he stated no way would it fit on a DVD9 and it's being made for the PS3. Unless they can do something about that I don't think it's really possible. In order for it to work on the 360 they would have to downgrade.



Kybuii that toatly does not make sense at all . FF8 cannot be made on 1 cd but we have the game on 4! seriously if it could not fit they would put it on a second disc really does not prove anything at all

=


----------



## AdreneLyne (Jul 30, 2006)

Btw, Kojima did say MGS4 could run on the Xbox360, but obviously not with the same quality. It could run, yes, but not with the same graphical quality without lower FPS.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 30, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Would the downgrade be severe, though? I doubt it.



Depends. I guess we have to wait until we see the full power of MGS4's graphics and the entire game first-hand. Kojima made a statement about his team just getting to realize how to best use the PS3 and with that the graphics will increase greatly for the final product. Anything's possible. We have to wait and hear a little bit more about the game and how it will truly look. 



			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Kybuii that toatly does not make sense at all . FF8 cannot be made on 1 cd but we have the game on 4! seriously if it could not fit they would put it on a second disc really does not help your argument at all.
> 
> Graphics or nothing would change dont know why you do not understand this =/ but eh to each his own.



I do not think the quality would be the same if it was for the 360 as it would be on the PS3. It would be a difference. Since the games being made specifically for the PS3 and they are trying to "max out the game" in order for it to work for the 360 they would have to decrease the quality, there's definately a change. According to Kojima Blu-ray is needed. 

I didn't say it wasn't able to run on the 360, I just said it would change and it wouldn't be quite as good because it's being made for the PS3 and if they put it on the 360 it wouldn't be up to par with the PS3 version in quality.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Depends. I guess we have to wait until we see the full power of MGS4's graphics and the entire game first-hand. Kojima made a statement about his team just getting to realize how to best use the PS3 and with that the graphics will increase greatly for the final product. Anything's possible. We have to wait and hear a little bit more about the game and how it will truly look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no blue ray is needed because of the space of the game you are using this blue ray is needed thinking that the graphical capablities cannot be done on the 360 witch you are wrong .

ah i guess its time to get the PC tech junkie in me going aobut the power and uess of these systems and what not because alot of people do not know much about that kinda stuff on these forums.


----------



## AdreneLyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> Graphics or nothing would change dont know why you do not understand this =/ but eh to each his own.



Oh god, now you're completely deemed insane :|.

Sorry, the Xbox 360 cannot handle that without FPS downed for SURE. It would not be as smooth... at all.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 30, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> no blue ray is needed because of the space of the game you are using this blue ray is needed thinking that the graphical capablities cannot be done on the 360 witch you are wrong .
> 
> ah i guess its time to get the PC tech junkie in me going aobut the power and uess of these systems and what not because alot of people do not know much about that kinda stuff on these forums.



It's because of the games space and the systems qualifications that allows this game to look much much better on the PS3 than other systems. Even Konami states they haven't even broken the surface of the PS3's power and it's visuals are going to look much much better than what's seen. I honestly don't see how a game being made specifically for the PS3 will look equal with one being made for the 360 as a port. 

Judging by what your saying your assuming the PS3 has the same graphics qualities and it's equal with the 360's graphics quality. Which I disagree. I do not agree that the 360's visual qualities is equal with the PS3's. At all. If you can prove me wrong then go right ahead. There is a difference between games going being made for the PS3 and the 360 at the same time and a difference between a PS3 game and a 360 game being made at different times.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> It's because of the games space and the systems qualifications that allows this game to look much much better on the PS3 than other systems. Even Konami states they haven't even broken the surface of the PS3's power and it's visuals are going to look much much better than what's seen. I honestly don't see how a game being made specifically for the PS3 will look equal with one being made for the 360 as a port.
> 
> Judging by what your saying your assuming the PS3 has the same graphics qualities and it's equal with the 360's graphics quality. Which I disagree. I do not agree that the 360's visual qualities is equal with the PS3's. At all. If you can prove me wrong then go right ahead. There is a difference between games going being made for the PS3 and the 360 at the same time and a difference between a PS3 game and a 360 game being made at different times.



sheesh the blue ray is needed for the *size* of the game not because of the qualifications or anything to do with the graphical detail of the game i honestly do not know why you keep spouting that out .  im not saying the 360 is more powerful than the PS3 or what not but i am saying you wont notice a huge diffferance between the too maybe to us hardcore gamers we will notice every little detail but i doubt others will konw the differance.

DVD9 format can do it but would have to be put on more discs to do so just like games in the past. hell i get games today DVD verison or CD verison because of the price differance on using both CD verison much much cheaper to produce than DVD's but you need more to put your game on there. 

blue ray is needed to kojima because of the size of the game and basically for him to make the format look good and sell since its been getting pretty much bad rep as of late.

but on an offtopic note check this stuff out.  ( dvd 9 format  and DX10 = nice)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 30, 2006)

AdreneLyne said:
			
		

> Oh god, now you're completely deemed insane :|.
> 
> Sorry, the Xbox 360 cannot handle that without FPS downed for SURE. It would not be as smooth... at all.


You people are seriously thinking too low of the X360.  Sorry but MGS4 isn't as powerfull as say FFXIII(if those were real time ingame video's) 

I would agree if kojima said "it could work on the X360 if we reduced the graphics" but instead he said "We can make it on the X360" not mentioning any downgrade at all.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go crazymtf, fixed it for you, also take note, despite all four being (potentially for the PS3) launch titles, the PS3 ones are from 2006, and the 360 ones from 2005. Although I don't know what the point of this is.
Here is a multi platform game, both look ugly, but it looks worse on PS3 because of textures:


----------



## RockLee (Jul 30, 2006)

That will still look really very pretty to the majority of the crowd. However, if Sony is targeting the hardcore, they won't get away with that.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> There you go crazymtf, fixed it for you, also take note, despite all four being (potentially for the PS3) launch titles, the PS3 ones are from 2006, and the 360 ones from 2005. Although I don't know what the point of this is.
> Here is a multi platform game, both look ugly, but it looks worse on PS3 because of textures:


Well these pictures look the same that i'm posting. Theres not going to be a huge difference when a game is getting on EVERY console. 


PS3


Anyway MGS4 can be put on XBOX 360 *Not on one disk though i hear.* But it'll obviosuly be a bit downgraded. He loves to use top end graphics at the time and at the moment, what we've seen, PS3 has more graphic power.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2006)

No doubt MGS4 is going to look best on PS3, but I really doubt the graphical quality for a 360 version would not be as severe as you would all like to believe.  PS3 version>360 version for sure, but by a small margin.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmm, perhaps, it certianly wouldn't be able to just be ported because of the severe differences in archetecture with both the cpu and the graphics card, but I still think that I wouldn't really have to be downgraded. Also, don't forget about Live. Although, also don't forget that it is a PS3 exclusive, so it doesn't really matter


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Hmm, perhaps, it certianly wouldn't be able to just be ported because of the severe differences in archetecture with both the cpu and the graphics card, but I still think that I wouldn't really have to be downgraded. Also, don't forget about Live. Although, also don't forget that it is a PS3 exclusive, so it doesn't really matter


Yeah but MGS2 did go to a xbox...then he never wanted to do it again due to bad sells.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 30, 2006)

Haha, I suppose that is true, I mean, MGS4 could be ported to 360, Kojima just wouldn't oversee the conversion, that's A, and the B, Microsoft would probably have to pay alot of money for it


----------



## RockLee (Jul 30, 2006)

I honestly don't believe him when he says that he wants more power. He did just fine on the PS2, the weakest of the last gen competitors. He's just backing what he thinks is going to be the most successful, and I can't blame him. After all, PS2 was what payed off for him.

Whatever.


----------



## ZE (Jul 30, 2006)

Despite the fact that xbox was a more powerful system MGS2 had better graphics in the ps2, that was stupid, but it’s the same with games like Shenmue, ps2 is a little better than dreamcast but still there is no way Shenmue could ever have the same graphics in the ps2 as it had in the dreamcast.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 30, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> Despite the fact that xbox was a more powerful system MGS2 had better graphics in the ps2, that was stupid, but it?s the same with games like Shenmue, ps2 is a little better than dreamcast but still there is no way Shenmue could ever have the same graphics in the ps2 as it had in the dreamcast.


Shenmue was never on PS2 though...Shenmue 2 was on XBOX and Dreamcast.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 30, 2006)

Quit talking about Shenmue  I want Shenmue 3 so badly! 

In any case, he was just saying that different systems are capable of different things, although it was a pretty bad example, and the reason why MGS2 looked better on PS2 was because they were lazy with the port .


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Quit talking about Shenmue  I want Shenmue 3 so badly!
> 
> In any case, he was just saying that different systems are capable of different things, although it was a pretty bad example, and the reason why MGS2 looked better on PS2 was because they were lazy with the port .




i was playing shenume 1 on dreamcast not to long ago i wish they ported that to Xbox360 or something i want to play shenmu 2 badly though.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, as of august of last year, the rumor is they are planning to release all 3 (yes, Shenmue 1, 2, and 3) together all on one system, and if rumor is to be believed that system is the 360. We can only hope


----------



## ZE (Jul 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Shenmue was never on PS2 though...Shenmue 2 was on XBOX and Dreamcast.


I know lol, you are talking to a Shenmue tard, I know everything about Shenmue, I also know Yu Suzuki wanted to make Shenmue 2 to the ps2 but he couldn?t because the ps2 couldn?t handle it.



			
				slimscane said:
			
		

> Well, as of august of last year, the rumor is they are planning to release all 3 (yes, Shenmue 1, 2, and 3) together all on one system, and if rumor is to be believed that system is the 360. We can only hope


If I were you I wouldn?t believe that shit, wait at least two years to see some news about the next shenmues.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> I know lol, you are talking to a Shenmue tard, I know everything about Shenmue, I also know Yu Suzuki wanted to make Shenmue 2 to the ps2 but he couldn?t because the ps2 couldn?t handle it.



yea i remeber that shenmue 2 was on dreamcsat as well i played that version ( though could not udnerstand nothing lol ) i hope the creator makes something like that for Wii IMO that would be very intresting and cool with that controller .


----------



## ZE (Jul 30, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> yea i remeber that shenmue 2 was on dreamcsat as well i played that version ( though could not udnerstand nothing lol ) i hope the creator makes something like that for Wii IMO that would be very intresting and cool with that controller .


In europe shenmue 2 came with Japanese voices, and since I?m European I played that version, after playing with Japanese voices I was surprised how great Japanese voices were, at that time I was not into the anime thing, I can?t really play shenmue 2 with English voices now (xbox version) since I?m used to the Japanese ones. 
Do people know that the woman that does Yuan voice is the same that does Tsunade from naruto?lol


----------



## slimscane (Jul 30, 2006)

The story seemed pretty legit. Anyway, it is actually hard for me to invision Shenmue with good voice acting, mainly because I played the second one first, but still "A capsule toy, Five Dollars... I'll have some fun"  it is too good!


----------



## ZE (Jul 30, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> The story seemed pretty legit. Anyway, it is actually hard for me to invision Shenmue with good voice acting, mainly because I played the second one first, but still "A capsule toy, Five Dollars... I'll have some fun"  it is too good!


Stupid kid: Hey mister let?s play soccer?
Ryo: Some other time, ok?

Nazomi: Lets have sex, ryo.
Ryo: do you know where I can find any sailors, nazomi?
Nazomi: Ryo, I just want to have sex.
Ryo: No, thanks.


----------



## AdreneLyne (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes Vegitto-Kun, those trailers of FFXIII are in-game.

I don't think anything of FXIII-Versus is in-game as of yet.


----------



## ZE (Jul 30, 2006)

I never saw the video of  FXIII-Versus in the net, I don’t know why there aren’t any.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah the Versus XIII video wasn't released to the public yet. 

Also FFXIII was in-game.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 30, 2006)

That's insane. That's a gorgeous game right there. Let's hope the story line and gameplay holds up. If it does, I'm going into a PS3. 

2007 or later, of course.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

hopefully it does FF's have been disapointing for a while they been losing there touch the PS1 ff's are much better than the PS2 ones.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 30, 2006)

Didn't they also say that the Kill Zone 3 video was real time? I am not saying that they are lying, the FFXIII video could have been real time, I am just saying that they didn't show any proof, and not to sound like a jerk, but I don't really trust Sony at their word. In any case, I don't like how the game looks (not the graphics, haha, they are amazing), I want old school FF flare


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Didn't they also say that the Kill Zone 3 video was real time? I am not saying that they are lying, the FFXIII video could have been real time, I am just saying that they didn't show any proof, and not to sound like a jerk, but I don't really trust Sony at their word. In any case, I don't like how the game looks (not the graphics, haha, they are amazing), I want old school FF flare



your not the only one i miss it to  but with sony i tend not to trust as well no matter what they say until i see it running and ppl playing it. got toyed with sony to many times.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, Sony didn't really say it was real-time. It was Nomura or Toriyama which said it. I forgot which one. 

Believe what you want but personally I'd trust the creators if we are to trust anyone.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2006)

I am really looking forward to FFXIII( as well as XII), but I'm going to reserve judgement until we see more on the game before I believe it's going to look that stunning.  The only game that I trust will be looking the way it does is MGS4, because it has been consistant and Kojima has never exaggerated when it comes to graphics.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2006)

F1nalmessenger said:
			
		

> I am really looking forward to FFXIII( as well as XII), but I'm going to reserve judgement until we see more on the game before I believe it's going to look that stunning.  The only game that I trust will be looking the way it does is MGS4, because it has been consistant and Kojima has never exaggerated when it comes to graphics.


Jea Kojima graphics in-game are as good as his cinema's so that's good news. Also FF13 is pretty much in game, we could see the attack/item/exit and such. Plus FF 10/12 were really good FF so i can only imagine next gen Final Fantasy  
For Shenmue

Shenmue Online ^^^
I can't find Shenmue 3.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 31, 2006)

This is the latest news from Shenmue 3 . It is still good news though, asuming it is true.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 31, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Also FF13 is pretty much in game, we could see the attack/item/exit and such



Sony did that with one of their trailers, by adding a HUD. Still wasn't gameplay graphics by the way it all worked out. They just added a HUD to show an example of the battle system and the way they wanted it to work.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Sony did that with one of their trailers, by adding a HUD. Still wasn't gameplay graphics by the way it all worked out. They just added a HUD to show an example of the battle system and the way they wanted it to work.


It's not sony who did this though or said it was real time it was "Square" And i pretty much trust square. FF is known to have some of the best graphics regardless anyway.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 31, 2006)

Nomura was the one who probably said it, and after all the bullshit he fed everyone about how huge KHII was, I wouldn't take it as 100% true >_>


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Nomura was the one who probably said it, and after all the bullshit he fed everyone about how huge KHII was, I wouldn't take it as 100% true >_>


KH2 was huge, it sold a hella lot of was a great game, what are yout alking about?  

For PS3 - China Joyful Over PS3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 31, 2006)

KH2 was good but was no where as huge as he was pumping it up to be.

Was much easier than KH1 and the story was pretty much striaight forward but dont get me wrong the story was still really good. also felt like a button smasher all the way through the game but this is not a place to discuss that .


----------



## ZE (Jul 31, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> KH2 was good but was no where as huge as he was pumping it up to be.
> 
> Was much easier than KH1 and the story was pretty much striaight forward but dont get me wrong the story was still really good. also felt like a button smasher all the way through the game but this is not a place to discuss that .


I agree, I finished the game and I hope never touch him again, its those kind of games that it looks like its something big but in the end its just a good rpg who has certain style thanks to the square-enix characters, the first one was like the second, I enjoyed playing but not as much as I enjoy playing the really good games.


----------



## AdreneLyne (Jul 31, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Didn't they also say that the Kill Zone 3 video was real time? I am not saying that they are lying, the FFXIII video could have been real time, I am just saying that they didn't show any proof, and not to sound like a jerk, but I don't really trust Sony at their word. In any case, I don't like how the game looks (not the graphics, haha, they are amazing), I want old school FF flare



Nobody full out blown said Killzone was in-game. Maybe some company or some little small place, don't know. Sony themselves didn't confirm Killzone was in-game, so no.

However, FF13 was said to be in game by them, if it wasn't them someone made the announcement at E3 or whatever. That's a bigger scale - trust me, it's ingame. 

Also, the in-game screenshot's do look believable. Remember who we're dealing with here? Square-Enix. They always make games look awesome, even on the PS2. This was expected with the PS3.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 2, 2006)

> SNK related news.
> Posted 2006-07-25 16:44 by Vice Vecta
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Red (Aug 2, 2006)

600 DOLLARS!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## RockLee (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll be updating the first post soon.

Good to see an influx of games, and that they are comming along so nicely.


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd pay 600$ easly for PS3!


----------



## RockLee (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow. You must be the first person to say that.

Sad thing is, it's probably not true.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 2, 2006)

BerserkerGutts said:
			
		

> I'd pay 600$ easly for PS3!


I wiould, and will too. Lots of people say it.


----------



## AdreneLyne (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm really liking my DS Lite ...

I'm going to buy Wii before PS3 maybe, lol.

But definatly buy PS3..


----------



## xx_hiei_xx (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm not buying a PS3 until about....6 years from now lol. There's so many things wrong with it that it's going to break in a month (just like the PS2) and the games are going to cost $80 dollars. Just buying a PS3 with a game and a controller could get you a 360 and a wii plus some games with it. Then there was a problem found in some of the PS3's already but their still going to sell them -.-;; I hope you guys keep your receipts.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2006)

xx_hiei_xx said:
			
		

> I'm not buying a PS3 until about....6 years from now lol. There's so many things wrong with it that it's going to break in a month (just like the PS2) and the games are going to cost $80 dollars. Just buying a PS3 with a game and a controller could get you a 360 and a wii plus some games with it. Then there was a problem found in some of the PS3's already but their still going to sell them -.-;; I hope you guys keep your receipts.


Jea thanks for the information dumbass, next time show some proof before posting fake bullshit, have a nice day


----------



## slimscane (Aug 3, 2006)

I have trouble figuring which thread to post some stuff in
EA Support: 80% for Wii60, 20% for PS3

Not too big of a deal, besides to show that Sony is losing some of it's 3rd party support due to high dev cost/time; but I don't like EA anyway.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2006)

EA = sucky but thanks for the info


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 3, 2006)

EA = many casuel gamers who play there games .. sadly its the truth there games sell pretty well =/


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> EA = many casuel gamers who play there games .. sadly its the truth there games sell pretty well =/


Ok, still sucks, doesn't matter to me


----------



## slimscane (Aug 3, 2006)

One of the reasons that the Dreamcast failed was because it didn't have EAs support, so even though all of us real gamers don't like EA (and boy, do I not like EA), their support can'e really be taken lightly.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> EA = sucky but thanks for the info


Are there any companies that you DO like?


----------



## DISTANTTHUNDER (Aug 3, 2006)

How about, I don't like Final Fantasy. No wait, I take that back....No screw this, I don't like it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 3, 2006)

Over 100 games in development with Blu-ray for PS3 said:
			
		

> A new report by British newspaper The Guardian has examined the impending November launch of Sony's PlayStation 3, featuring comments from Phil Harrison, Sony’s increasingly high profile president of SCE Worldwide Studios, on "more than 100 games" in development for the console.
> 
> According to the report, Harrison, helping refute some of the negative PS3 buzz noted in the article, has indicated that Sony's efforts with regard to the PlayStation 3 are “going well”, and that the company is “in full swing, from a developer point of view, and over 10,000 development kits have been shipped.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 3, 2006)

i like how he said pledged there support  GTA did not and thats one of there "major" if not "biggest" one.

but good find they where kidna late in there shipment of dev kits though but glad there out there now. i remeber them saying they where supposed to be out by june but only got pushed back a month or so.

yea slime i agree with ya on that comment although i belive that sega's sports games where alot better tha nwhat EA offered.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Are there any companies that you DO like?


Yes. 
Konami
Capcom
Team Ninja
Ubisoft
Bandai
Nintendo
Micosoft 
Sony


Answer you question good enough?


----------



## slimscane (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't like bad news, and most of this isn't, but still

 I know one of those is going to cause some trouble


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 4, 2006)

wait slime when did that come out?   i mean the article.


*EDIT
*
wait i see it now  im blind tonight.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I don't like bad news, and most of this isn't, but still
> 
> I know one of those is going to cause some trouble


Fuck i really liked how Killing day way coming along and Elveon i was getting for PC, that game looks fucking awsome. The othere don't bother me cause i already got them *Condemmend* or getting them for somthing else *Splinter Cell for 360*. Nice info


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 4, 2006)

ouch not having oblivion? that was the Xbox360's top selling game for a while. 

condemed eh was to short good but way to short.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ouch not having oblivion? that was the Xbox360's top selling game for a while.
> 
> condemed eh was to short good but way to short.


Jea it was pretty short but so fucking nice, i love condemed, that came out of nowhere. But it's already a year old so it would be pretty useless on PS3. Oblivion too, doesn't need to be on PS3, we got XBOX 360 and PC version already. Now splinter cell would of been nice.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 4, 2006)

Splinter Cell is the biggest hit from that list. I only played the demo of Condemed, but it scared the bejesus out of me!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Splinter Cell is the biggest hit from that list. I only played the demo of Condemed, but it scared the bejesus out of me!


Oh man do yourself a favor, if you got 360 go get it man, so great. Jea Splinter cell is the biggest hit, then killin day, those struck me hard. Well only Killing day did cause i was getting SC for 360 regardless but i can see many pissed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow i have to post this ..



> SNK to wait until 2009 to develop for PS3





> According to Yoshihito Koyama, overseas marketing manager of SNK (King of Fighters, Fatal Fury, Metal Slug), is hesitant to support the PlayStation 3 from day one. Koyama gives his perspective to Kotaku's Brian Ashcraft:
> 
> "My first impression is that it's expensive. The PlayStation 2 is good enough. It's small and cheap. For us, for manufacturers, we have to invest in a new system, and the PlayStation 3 is a risk. There won't be enough consoles at launch. Few consoles mean few software sales. We need to wait three or four years. Maybe 2009-2010 is a good time to release a game for the PS3."
> 
> ...



till 2009 danm.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't know what is worse, PS3 not getting SNK games untill 2009, or Wii having PSP graphics


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 4, 2006)

> Immersion On PS3, Wii and More





> TGF: Okay. Another question I have refers to one of the reason PS3 [won't have rumble]. Sony said they are not using rumble [because] it interferes with their motion sensing, which obviously by this new technology is kind of doubtful. So can you explain how [TouchSense] versus old rumble technology [works]? What make this capable of motion sensing?
> 
> Victor: That?s an interesting way of [asking] the question, because we are not aware of any impediment to allow the previous version to force feedback with or toward motion sensing. So Nintendo, obliviously, has demonstrated at E3 they have motion sensing with a small vibration licensing company of ours, EDimensional. They have motion sensing with vibration technology. I don?t know if you?ve seen a podcast. I think it was kind of humorous. But I think somebody acquired on EBay [a] 1999 pelican controller and a 1995 version of Warhawk. The game and was able to play on the PS2 platform using motion sensing and getting very good quality vibration effects at the same time.
> 
> ...


_






thers alot more in the artcile but its funny about the warhawk thing._


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I don't know what is worse, PS3 not getting SNK games untill 2009, or Wii having PSP graphics


Metal slug always had shitty graphics so you'd expect that,lolol, though that's good news, since if it pushed to hard the DS would have metriod graphics...ewww. Stick with 2D is what i say when going with the DS. As for SNK, that sucks major balls. 


In the future - 2008 - PS3 is neck to neck with Wii! 
SNK: I knew it....mother fucker i knew we should of made a game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 4, 2006)

thing that ticks me off with immersion they are making it seem that rumble is god like and will turn people off from not having in games. I mean little spots rumble is nice but it does not really pull me into a game experience Motion sensing though would do that much better.


----------



## RodMack (Aug 6, 2006)

xx_hiei_xx said:
			
		

> I'm not buying a PS3 until about....6 years from now lol. There's so many things wrong with it that it's going to break in a month (just like the PS2) and the games are going to cost $80 dollars. *Just buying a PS3 with a game and a controller could get you a 360 and a wii plus some games with it.* Then there was a problem found in some of the PS3's already but their still going to sell them -.-;; I hope you guys keep your receipts.


Then why don't you just do that and make your life happy?

IMO, people that complain about the PS3's price are the ones that can't afford it.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 6, 2006)

RodneyMack said:
			
		

> IMO, people that complain about the PS3's price are the ones that can't afford it.


No shit. Why would someone complain about it if they could afford it? I mean seriously, that's just common sense.


----------



## Blue (Aug 6, 2006)

I can afford it, but I'm not paying for a bunch of technological faggotry that I will never ever need. 

As far as technology and hardware goes, I think Nintendo has the right idea. Although Gamecube rather ruined the Nintendo series game for me (Mario, Starfox, Zelda) so I'm not really planning on getting one. I do have a 360.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 6, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> I can afford it, but I'm not paying for a bunch of technological faggotry that I will never ever need.
> 
> As far as technology and hardware goes, I think Nintendo has the right idea. Although Gamecube rather ruined the Nintendo series game for me (Mario, Starfox, Zelda) so I'm not really planning on getting one. I do have a 360.


LOL Sony-hater! XD

Anyway, just let people complain about the price, granted it's been done to death anyway.  $600, no matter how many magical fairies or naked women you put around it, will still be $600.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 6, 2006)

Well, it still is alot, and the people that think that someone would buy it for just the bluray player hasn't thought about it too much. If someone bought an HDTV that could take full advantage of blu ray, and were going to put down money so that they could watch blu ray movies, do you really think that they would instinctivly buy a _playstation_? Not to mention that the PS2's DVD player wasn't the best, so it is safe to assume the same for the PS3's BluRay. And in any case, if I were to buy a next gen DVD player, which I don't plan to, I would get HD-DVD, it cost less and they have better image quality right now due to compression problems on blu ray disks. But I still want to play MGS4, so we will have to wait and see. I wouldn't pay 600 dollars for "a bunch of technological faggotry" either, but maybe 300.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> *I can afford it, but I'm not paying for a bunch of technological faggotry that I will never ever need. *
> 
> As far as technology and hardware goes, I think Nintendo has the right idea. Although Gamecube rather ruined the Nintendo series game for me (Mario, Starfox, Zelda) so I'm not really planning on getting one. I do have a 360.


Good for you that ya'll never need it but calling it faggotry technology is stupid. 

Try to understand this, what your paying for is what your getting. I get it, you can upgrade you computer but if you want the same graphics that xbox 360 and PS3 are offering you need a graphic card 300+ dollers plus a monitor able to show that, and a good computer that has all the ram and such so in the end ya'll be paying just as much. PS3 is offering a good deal at the price, though high your STILL getting what your paying for. It's why i have no problem buying it cause i know i'm buying somthing that's GOOD.


----------



## RodMack (Aug 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Try to understand this, what your paying for is what your getting. I get it, you can upgrade you computer but if you want the same graphics that xbox 360 and PS3 are offering you need a graphic card 300+ dollers plus a monitor able to show that, and a good computer that has all the ram and such so in the end ya'll be paying just as much. PS3 is offering a good deal at the price, though high your STILL getting what your paying for. It's why i have no problem buying it cause i know i'm buying somthing that's GOOD.


Damn, that's so true. :amazed

I won't deny that my first reaction on hearing the PS3 price was "Woah, that's expensive." But in the end, if it's gonna be $600 (like $654 CDN), then it should be good.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

RodneyMack said:
			
		

> Damn, that's so true. :amazed
> 
> I won't deny that my first reaction on hearing the PS3 price was "Woah, that's expensive." But in the end, if it's gonna be $600 (like $654 CDN), then it should be good.


Yeah, i mean even i was like "600? Damn i thought it be 500" but then i read up on what i'm getting and BAM, it's worth it. Sure i can't get it right away like i planned but it's a very "Wanted Item" still, by many


----------



## Shiron (Aug 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Yeah, i mean even i was like "600? Damn i thought it be 500" but then i read up on what i'm getting and BAM, it's worth it. Sure i can't get it right away like i planned but it's a very "Wanted Item" still, by many


True, the PS3 is a great value for what you're getting with it. 

However... as for me, that still doesn't change the fact that other than it's abillity to play PS3 games, I'm not really interested in anything else it can do, which makes me unhappy about the price.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> True, the PS3 is a great value for what you're getting with it.
> 
> However... as for me, that still doesn't change the fact that other than it's abillity to play PS3 games, I'm not really interested in anything else it can do, which makes me unhappy about the price.


I can see your point of view. I would agree if i wasn't looking forward to blu ray/New Internet layout/Games/PSP capibily but since it does have all this i can't wait


----------



## Shiron (Aug 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I can see your point of view. I would agree if i wasn't looking forward to blu ray/New Internet layout/Games/PSP capibily but since it does have all this i can't wait


 Yeah, Blu-Ray is awesome and all, and has great potential, and it will probably end up winning the format wars. 
However, due to how much it increased the price of the PS3 (and how much it should cost because of it), I'd rather Sony have waited until Blu-Ray wasn't such an expensive format to work with as it is right now, before they put it in one of their consoles. 

I mean, this would really work out both ways, if they used something cheaper than it, like HD-DVD (or even sticking to normal DVDs). True, we wouldn't be getting such a cheap Blu-Ray player. But the price of the PS3 wouldn't be quite as high as it is, and Sony wouldn't loose as much money on the PS3 as they're going to. So, I'd just rather they have waited on Blu-Ray, since it's only going to hurt our pockets due to it being one of the reasons the PS3 is so expensive, and it's going to hurt Sony's, since they're going to loose so much money on it, due to offering such a cheap Blu-Ray player.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

^But i'm pretty sure without blu ray some of the future games will have to much content to fit onto anything BUT a blu ray disk, i could be wrong but that's one of the reasons. I see you point though and i somewat agree, nice post


----------



## Shiron (Aug 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> ^But i'm pretty sure without blu ray some of the future games will have to much content to fit onto anything BUT a blu ray disk, i could be wrong but that's one of the reasons. I see you point though and i somewat agree, nice post


If they can't fit the games on one (HD-)DVD, then they could just use more than one. Developers did this when necessary for the PSX and PS2, so I'm not really seeing why the PS3 should be too different in that respect.

And thanks.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> If they can't fit the games on one (HD-)DVD, then they could just use more than one. Developers did this when necessary for the PSX and PS2, so I'm not really seeing why the PS3 should be too different in that respect.
> 
> And thanks.


PS2 had two disk? Which game, never played one with two, could be wrong though. All of what i said was just guessing or hearing it awhile ago. Blu Ray is prob. Going to be the future dvd player and it's why they doing it. Did they need it? No. But i can see it working out in two years when everyone wants a blu ray and PS3 is one of the cheapest plus playing games = sold


----------



## Red (Aug 6, 2006)

"AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH" 600 dollars "AAAAAAAAAAHHHHH"


----------



## Shiron (Aug 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> PS2 had two disk? Which game, never played one with two, could be wrong though. All of what i said was just guessing or hearing it awhile ago. Blu Ray is prob. Going to be the future dvd player and it's why they doing it. Did they need it? No. But i can see it working out in two years when everyone wants a blu ray and PS3 is one of the cheapest plus playing games = sold


Yeah, there aren't many PS2 games that I know of that had two discs. The only one I can think of off-hand is .

And I guess you're right.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 7, 2006)

Actually, the first gen Blu-Ray players are not faring well against the first gen HD-DVD players. If you go to websites like Amazon.com, those audio and visual tech freaks aren't liking the Blu-Ray quality too much, which is a shame. I had high hopes for Blu-Ray.

The reason people are so angry about the 600/500$ price point is because there's stuff in there that they didn't want. They didn't want the PS3 to be a tech beast. They didn't want it to play Blu-Ray. They wanted the successor to the PS2 to be the same thing; affordable and with a huge library. There was tons of shovelware for the PS2, but with the high dev costs there's going to be much less. The library for the PS3 will be substancially smaller, and thus it's userbase will be smaller, too. Remember, not all PS2 owners got good games, a good portion are kids that love stuff like Over The Hedge and Shrek: The Adventure Game. :blech


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 7, 2006)

Has anyone seen the latest VF5 video yet ? i havent played VF since the Sega Saturn days, but i think it looks quite good though.

Link removed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 7, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> If they can't fit the games on one (HD-)DVD, then they could just use more than one. Developers did this when necessary for the PSX and PS2, so I'm not really seeing why the PS3 should be too different in that respect.
> 
> And thanks.



correct Square did it with all there FF's back in the day they could do it with DVDs no problem and would be still cheaper.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 7, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> *PS3 now requires Adapter for Backwards Compatibility*


It's misinterpreted. For the saves it needs it. The games will work out of the box. But you won't be able to load your previous saves without the adapter. Which is still annoying, but not nearly as bad as you're making it sound.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 7, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> It's misinterpreted. For the saves it needs it. The games will work out of the box. But you won't be able to load your previous saves without the adapter. Which is still annoying, but not nearly as bad as you're making it sound.



yea you're right, i'll edit my post. the title of the report makes it sound like that though. still, needing an adaptor to continue playing your old games is pretty annoying..


----------



## Gunners (Aug 7, 2006)

> It's misinterpreted. For the saves it needs it. The games will work out of the box. But you won't be able to load your previous saves without the adapter. Which is still annoying, but not nearly as bad as you're making it sound.



Suprising you somewhat defended Sony .

Tell me can you still save the games on the ps3? Like is the adaptor needed only to transfer the saves over, or to save in general. If the adaptor is needed to transfers the files over it is no big deal, if it is needed to shift files over not much of a problem though stupid, much cooler if you could save the files directly to the hard drive.



> correct Square did it with all there FF's back in the day they could do it with DVDs no problem and would be still cheaper.



And it still proves the limitations dvds can hold, multi disk for one game is cool enough if it became a habbit it would piss me off.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 7, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Suprising you somewhat defended Sony .


Haha, I apologize? XD

I dunno why I did it. Guess I just had a "nice" moment. XD

Or maybe I'm getting more mature...

nah....


----------



## slimscane (Aug 7, 2006)

Haha, suprised me too,  I could see gunners doing it, or crazymtf, but Leon? Haha, that's great. Even if you need an adaptor, it still puts it above 360's BC, where you can't have you old saves no matter what.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 7, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Haha, suprised me too,  I could see gunners doing it, or crazymtf, but Leon? Haha, that's great. Even if you need an adaptor, it still puts it above 360's BC, where you can't have you old saves no matter what.



Well then again microsoft basically came out and stated that no one cared about BC and honestly there is only a "few" titles on Xbox that i would want to play on the 360. BUt if they make a 3rd console  i would like to play 360 games on it.

I read about the adapter i allways wondered "how the hell will they do this" and bring it up in many arguments. If the adapter has to be in all the time that blows from what it seems like it hooks up to a SD memory card slot of USB port. If it transfers to the HD then ok thats cool and honestly i think thats how it will work although i wish they just had an old memory card slot just like the ps1/ps2 did but i guess they did not want to raise the price eh?


----------



## slimscane (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, they also went back on the statement that no one wanted it, haha. That was after the backlash though 

Surely you could transfer it to the harddrive, that would only make sense (although sometimes Sony doesn't make sense).


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2006)

^Yeah i heard about that. XBOX 360 doesn't need BC, only halo 2 and SC3 if you ask me


----------



## Gunners (Aug 8, 2006)

> Well, they also went back on the statement that no one wanted it, haha. That was after the backlash though
> 
> Surely you could transfer it to the harddrive, that would only make sense (although sometimes Sony doesn't make sense).



You most likely can anyway, even if not done by sony someone else.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 9, 2006)

Thought I'd post this here. Phil harrison spouts another lie about Blu-Ray, making me think what they said about certain PS3 things are bogus BS as well.


OH SHI forgot link:


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2006)

And Sony is standing there, zippers open saying *"Suck It Haters" *I know, it's sad


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 9, 2006)

^ well they say asains have small Wii Wii's ( lmao) so sony would not have much to show if they did that


----------



## Wing-Zero (Aug 9, 2006)

>_> I knew that would come eventually.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ^ well they say asains have small Wii Wii's ( lmao) so sony would not have much to show if they did that


Racist Racist!!! ... How could you think like that...disgusting


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 10, 2006)

Assassin's Creed is gonna own, it's based in the middle ages, the time of the Templars and the 3rd Cruesade!! Woot


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2006)

Narutonoor said:
			
		

> Assassin's Creed is gonna own, it's based in the middle ages, the time of the Templars and the 3rd Cruesade!! Woot


Yes, Assassin's Creed is gonna own, i can't wait for this game


----------



## Gunners (Aug 11, 2006)

> Yes, Assassin's Creed is gonna own, i can't wait for this game



I can i am somewhat broke and need other things XD if assassins creed comes out it could overall slow shit down forcing me to buy a ps3 earlier than i want to for my own purposes.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Its why we have common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I can i am somewhat broke and need other things XD if assassins creed comes out it could overall slow shit down forcing me to buy a ps3 earlier than i want to for my own purposes.


Haha, assassin's creed is allowed to take all the time it wants, as long as it kicks ass, i'm sure everyone would agree on that


----------



## Gunners (Aug 11, 2006)

> Haha, assassin's creed is allowed to take all the time it wants, as long as it kicks ass, i'm sure everyone would agree on that



Yup i am just worried it comes out at the word freaking time for me, like during exams when i can not play it, or when i am at my poorest so i have to watch the game inside store windows.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh my god, random but is Dudley doing the Dempsey Roll? 

Anyway, if the PS4 ends up not having a disk drive then I'm sure Sony will somehow figure things out. The PS4 will be out in like 10 years anyway.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 11, 2006)

^^^^ Roms?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 11, 2006)

Deleting off topic posts.... please don't derail the thread... either make another thread somewhere else or PM said discussion, thanks. ^^


----------



## Akira (Aug 12, 2006)

Although lately I've been strongly anti-ps3, I am now thinking of getting the cheaper pack and was wondering how much it is in england?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 12, 2006)

> Although lately I've been strongly anti-ps3, I am now thinking of getting the cheaper pack and was wondering how much it is in england?



A freindly advice, don't. Spend the extra £70, in the long run i think the cheaper version will have its limits, or later on you might just regret it somewhat. Then again you can somewhat upgrade some aspects towards it, i would shell it out though, extra £70 allows you to play Bluerays pretty well i beleive.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 12, 2006)

Jackass_24_7 said:
			
		

> Although lately I've been strongly anti-ps3, I am now thinking of getting the cheaper pack and was wondering how much it is in england?


?425

And I am 99% sure that europe doesnt get the cheaper version

oh yeah

425.00 United Kingdom Pounds  = 805.504 USD


----------



## Gunners (Aug 12, 2006)

^^^^ You have to remember that is down to shit like tax, overall cost of living and a bag of other shit, £400 to us is not $800 for an american, shown when i saw roll overs for the equivilent of like £60 my sister thought they were expensive i thought they were cheap.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 12, 2006)

£60 pounds is a ton for 1 game.

Btw you know Assassin's Creed, I saw the trailers and stuff, and I think it's really good. BUT what is the gameplay like?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 12, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> ^^^^ You have to remember that is down to shit like tax, overall cost of living and a bag of other shit, ?400 to us is not $800 for an american, shown when i saw roll overs for the equivilent of like ?60 my sister thought they were expensive i thought they were cheap.


So? Doesn't change anything, its still alot of money. 800 dollar is 800 dollar if they buy one in the UK they are paying 800 dollar doesn't change anything

I really guess you should just import it if you don't want to end up paying 100+ dollar more


----------



## Gunners (Aug 12, 2006)

> So? Doesn't change anything, its still alot of money. 800 dollar is 800 dollar if they buy one in the UK they are paying 800 dollar doesn't change anything




Holds back, patience come on patience.

You can not come across and say that, the money value is diffrent in each country, what you can get for $800 dollers in america you couldn't get with £400 in the uk, plain and simple. It changes a lot, seeing as the value of $800 in America is closer to £800 than £400 somewhat.

Not the actual transaction how people in general would look at it.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> ?60 pounds is a ton for 1 game.
> 
> Btw you know Assassin's Creed, I saw the trailers and stuff, and I think it's really good. BUT what is the gameplay like?


That is how the gameplay is like. Every play prince of persia? It's going to be alot like that. What you saw in the trailer = gameplay 

@Gunners - I argued with him before about it not being the same but he still doesn't listen, don't bother with him


----------



## Red (Aug 12, 2006)

Aaaaahhh$600   60 dollar game


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 12, 2006)

darkflyes said:
			
		

> Aaaaahhh$600   60 dollar game


Didn't they say that it might be between 60-100 dollar?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

darkflyes said:
			
		

> Aaaaahhh$600   60 dollar game


This is the 2nd time you did this...stop it


----------



## RockLee (Aug 12, 2006)

600$? The joke is old.
60$? 360, baby.

Quit it with the hating since there's so much to love.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 12, 2006)

^ ya there is so much to love ALOT OF it if you seen the Attack the show video.  and i mean aLOT OF loving ..


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

^HAHAHA...seriously...


----------



## Gunners (Aug 12, 2006)

> Didn't they say that it might be between 60-100 dollar?



Trying to worsen his views, pretty funny, funny a word to describe what i really mean. Anyways.

The games will possibly cost around ?50 when they come to the uk, any more and people wouldn't buy them, well it would have a major affect, pushing past 50 is pushing people's tollerance. In the US i predict some shit like $50 without tax, as i noticed with many games, they were like the same in uk but tax not included.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 12, 2006)

> *PlayStation 3? No Dummy, It's PLAYSTATION 3*
> 
> File this under why-didn't-we-realize-it-earlier. First there was the PlayStation[R], then the PlayStation[R] 2, next the PlayStation[R] Portable and now, the PLAYSTATION[R] 3. Yep, that's the official spelling, because, the biggest Sony console gets the biggest spelling. The reason? Apparently, Sony is constantly irked with people writing "Playstation" and not "PlayStation." So, everyone take note: the correct spelling is PLAYSTATION 3. Sony's all about the screaming and the serial killer caps.
> 
> Rumor also has it that the company's also trademarked PS3[R], which would be a first for them. PSX for PlayStation and PS2 for PlayStation 2 are actually unauthorized trademarks. The company has used PS2 as a logo, but not written. PS3, apparently, is authorized and will appear in the console's upcoming instruction manual in written form


Link

So remember it's not playstation 3 anymore, it's PLAYSTATION 3!

pointless but w/e


----------



## Gunners (Aug 12, 2006)

Fuck will i waste my time capping it they are lucky if i cap the first letter.

Still i think they mean it for like box art sort of thing, or highly pupblished articles. Overall it is not important if you ask me. No as a matter of fact it is stupid it doesn't look like a word so much, you expect each letter to have its own meaning which it doesn't.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 12, 2006)

It's really Spiderman 3... >.>


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't get this spiderman 3 thing...what's that all about?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 12, 2006)

It was a bad joke concerning the PS3 name and the font Sony chose to put on the PS3, which "coincidentally" happens to be the same exact font used in the Spiderman 3 title.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 12, 2006)

who cares though? the spider font looks fine..


----------



## pajamas (Aug 12, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Trying to worsen his views, pretty funny, funny a word to describe what i really mean. Anyways.
> 
> The games will possibly cost around ?50 when they come to the uk, any more and people wouldn't buy them, well it would have a major affect, pushing past 50 is pushing people's tollerance. In the US i predict some shit like $50 without tax, as i noticed with many games, they were like the same in uk but tax not included.


There's no way in hell games will be 50 dollars in the US.

All reports say that games are twice as costly to develop as 360 games (hence Activision calling for more expensive game prices), and 360 games are 60. Not to mention a Blu-ray disc costs 20 dollars. So games will be around 80 I'm assuming, but 50 is practically an impossibility.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> There's no way in hell games will be 50 dollars in the US.
> 
> All reports say that games are twice as costly to develop as 360 games (hence Activision calling for more expensive game prices), and 360 games are 60. Not to mention a Blu-ray disc costs 20 dollars. So games will be around 80 I'm assuming, but 50 is practically an impossibility.


80's pretty high buddy. I'd say 70 at most, i'm going with 65 at regular price...still damn high but MGS 4 and DMC 4 will be worth it


----------



## Gunners (Aug 12, 2006)

> There's no way in hell games will be 50 dollars in the US.



I don't know how shit slides in America with taxes, game including tax i imagine it to be around 60-70$



> All reports say that games are twice as costly to develop as 360 games (hence Activision calling for more expensive game prices), and 360 games are 60. Not to mention a Blu-ray disc costs 20 dollars. So games will be around 80 I'm assuming, but 50 is practically an impossibility.



Like i said i don't know how shit slides with the tax in America, though i thought of some shit.

If i go to America and the ps3 is reginal free, i can buy loads of games, when i come back to the uk i collect the money through taxes.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

OH also heres some proof Metal Gear solid four is only 60...Obakemono Project


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh and another example of a PS3 title costing 60. 
Obakemono Project


----------



## Hylian (Aug 12, 2006)

i don't know how the ps3 games are gonna cost $60. it has to be more 
expensive than 360 games since the games are on blue-ray disks

and why would that sony executive say that ps3 games costs $60-100 if they
only cost $60?

it'll probably be more close to $70-80


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2006)

^I'm only saying what they say, if they want to change it fine but as of now there 60, we have to wait longer to change that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 13, 2006)

please do not give me a links to gamespot and say that is proof. god they are guessing at the prices seriously. they freaking had a Wii game for 60 when it was supposed to be 50. 

i mean the kituagari whatever his name his has said " do not ding me on this " and mentioned up to a 100 dollar mark.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2006)

SS3...I truly wish you have a good life. I really wish i could hug you. Now you've seen that chermercal where everything the mother saying is comming out the opposite, ok do that to those words


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 13, 2006)

Sorry but that was your fault i mean basically anyone ( well almost anyone) on the internet knows that Eb or anyone else does not get the prices until they are offically announced and released by the companies / party developers  and hence no one mentioned prices at all they are simply making an educated guess. 

hence i remeber when 360 launched and they guess 49.99 for games and they where off by 10 bucks.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2006)

Lol, i'm just putting the damn proof we have now. We have no othere lead on how much it will be so for now it's that. The end, no more need to argue with me and make me love you anymore more then i already do  *Still on the mother opposite thing *


----------



## RockLee (Aug 13, 2006)

If they want to be competitive, the games are going to be 60-70$ Higher would have to be for a high profile games like MGS or FF. Anything else will _have_ to be cheaper.


----------



## hyakku (Aug 14, 2006)

Good news! PS3 games won't be playable at Leipzig.  

This is getting ridiculous, I  just wanna see MGS 4 or assasin's creed being played, even if they aren't launch titles at least they will be interesting to watch.

Fucking sony.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2006)

hyakku said:
			
		

> Good news! PS3 games won't be playable at Leipzig.
> 
> This is getting ridiculous, I just wanna see MGS 4 or assasin's creed being played, even if they aren't launch titles at least they will be interesting to watch.
> 
> Fucking sony.


MGS4 won't be playable for a while, but where's your source?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 14, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> MGS4 won't be playable for a while, but where's your source?


I read the same thing Wii and PS3 games wont be playable for the public onlybehind closed doors

but yes the earliest time when MGS4 MIGHT be playable is E3 2007


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 14, 2006)

hyakku said:
			
		

> Good news! PS3 games won't be playable at Leipzig.
> 
> This is getting ridiculous, I  just wanna see MGS 4 or assasin's creed being played, even if they aren't launch titles at least they will be interesting to watch.
> 
> Fucking sony.


Good news for Wii60 fans, I guess. XD


----------



## Nexas (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's something of interest:


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> Here's something of interest:


Fucking wow X-x

If THEY don't want a PS3... wow....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 14, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Good news for Wii60 fans, I guess. XD


The wii wont be playable too


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeh i heard that shit yesterday, that editor should be sacked, it brings shame upon the company, if possible i would also file a law suit against her, and shit my arm is hurting.


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 14, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeh i heard that shit yesterday, that editor should be sacked, it brings shame upon the company, if possible i would also file a law suit against her, and shit my arm is hurting.


Funniest quote ever. It is freedom of speech my friend so you can't even touch her legally. She is free to speak her mind. Hideo Kojima I believe has been stated as saying he wouldn't buy it at launch but down the road.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 14, 2006)

What is Liepsig? is that the german convention? if so there will be Wii games there for play i know that for a fact hence i just lisened to the Wii podcast form Ign. but if liepsig is not that then please tell me what it is.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 14, 2006)

OMG... warning gunners, you need to relax.  You took something that really didn't mean to be offensive and you blew it out of proportion.  He meant mad as in angry.  Any talk about further subject will be deleted, and that means everybody.

But everyone else, be mature about the situation and don't worsen it even further.  Grammar isn't that much of a big deal here, it's a given everyone isn't going to be AA-level writers, so don't bring that up anymore too.  This place needs to grow up and stop derailing the thread.

*Get back on topic.*

Now excuse me while I mod-rape the rest of this thread.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes i do now, but i was getting with pissed with people saying ''Your first post you were angry'' and not understanding the key point that my first post i was under the impression that she was higher up in the ranks.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 14, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yes i do now, but i was getting with pissed with people saying ''Your first post you were angry'' and not understanding the key point that my first post i was under the impression that she was higher up in the ranks.


Next time, don't flare up so quickly.  This has happened way too much recently and you need to stop jumping the gun.  No more warnings.

Same goes for everyone here.

I'll quote myself now...



> But everyone else, be mature about the situation and don't worsen it even further.  Grammar isn't that much of a big deal here, it's a given everyone isn't going to be AA-level writers, so don't bring that up anymore too.  This place needs to grow up and stop derailing the thread.
> 
> *Get back on topic.*
> 
> Now excuse me while I mod-rape the rest of this thread.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeh keep on saying will do but don't, make a self goal to actually stick to it this time, i will watch my self.

Regarding the news, it does have a set impact as her working for Sony is brought into play, to me the problem is not her choice in console it is the way she presented it, being in that situation it is somewhat wise to think out how your words will be taken.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 14, 2006)

You sure like modwhoring XD

I wonder if sony is gonna respond to that woman XD


@gunners

Once again, she isn't working for sony


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2006)

They have no control over he, since the magasine is linked to them, they will probably contact the magasine, and they will probably speak to the female. It depends on how close Sony is to the magasine, since they only have Sony products i take it there is a close relationship.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 14, 2006)

They probably hold some sway in regards to confidential info, but they probably can't do anything directly due to the mildness of the comment.

@DC: My symbol worked! I also exclude myself from the group. Try and stop me. -stops being off topic-


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 14, 2006)

Well change of topic.



> Stronghold Heading to PlayStation 3?
> Despite what you may hear, it isn't coming.





> August 14, 2006 - Although the Entertainment Software Ratings Board (ESRB) has stated in its latest list of approved titles that the 2K-published strategy game, Stronghold Legends, is coming to the PlayStation 3, representatives from 2K Games says that it simply isn't true and that it was nothing more than clerical mistake.
> 
> "Stronghold Legends will be released this fall," noted the 2K spokesperson. "...For PC Only."
> 
> ...





discuss.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2006)

I just thought of something, though this is a news thread ( Is thee a discussion thread) Since the Ps3 can run a linux opperating system is it actually possible to play certain ps3 games that can run on linux, on the ps3?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> You sure like modwhoring XD


I was given the power, therefore I can.  

Anyway, who knows.  But I doubt it since games that run off the PS3 architecture would be too much for just a linux system.  The software has to be compatible with the hardware, therefore I doubt home PCs could do it, atm.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 14, 2006)

the Linux OS on the PS3 is not going to be the same Linux OS on Macs etc. 

all the OS is there for is the infrastructure of Multiple windows, browseing the web, there video conference features of course it has some impact on the games but not to the degree your thinking..

acculy PC's are allready surpassing 360 specs and the New Core duo and the next intel cpu / AMD cpu are said to be better than cell ( although we have to wait and see the benchmarks later this year) . so that did not last to long lol.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2006)

Cool, yeh i guess it makes sense.

Yeh but to get a pc of that power is gonna cost some money, some money the people bashing on the PS3 wouldn't have.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 14, 2006)

of course will cost alot of money to get that stuff for PC's. sadly though prices on PC's stuff drops much faster than consoles do.'

that and the conroe systems that just came out? that are acculy surppassing 1k amd's ( in alot of tests but not all but in alot of them ) and the conroes only cost 150 to 250 bucks witch boggles my mind 

the X1900XT pci express card witch is  claimed to run better than the Xbox360 card was 500 but in 6 months it went down to 300.  just crazy and i learned the hard way and now for PC stuff i wait for a price drop. 

then when vista comes out later this year with DX10 and the DX10 cards the older cards just drop in price at a faster rate. Its just amazing how fast stuff drops in the PC market.

that and if you get all this stuff you can do much more than gaming. Networking is much nicer, and so many other things. sadly i cannot wait for a better paying job.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 14, 2006)

However, I don't know what you would expect from the PS3's Linux capabilities. PS2 had them, but they were a joke. They were used as an excuse to try to get it labeled as a PC so they could avoid heavy taxes importing them into Europe.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 14, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> However, I don't know what you would expect from the PS3's Linux capabilities. PS2 had them, but they were a joke. They were used as an excuse to try to get it labeled as a PC so they could avoid heavy taxes importing them into Europe.



you remeber when they where bragging about the ps2 online system way back and how it was supposed to be the best and what it all can do? man i wonder where that went.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2006)

> However, I don't know what you would expect from the PS3's Linux capabilities. PS2 had them, but they were a joke. They were used as an excuse to try to get it labeled as a PC so they could avoid heavy taxes importing them into Europe.



That's why i was curious, if they took linux and placed it, the only problem i would see is games reconizing the hardware, bleh.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 15, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> In fairness to they were somewhat capped due to internet connection and the possibility of broadband, it can be said they intended to bring it in, but due to broadband not spreading enough at their ideal time, realised it would be a waste.


Yeah and the fact that you had to buy a huge brick for online


----------



## Gunners (Aug 15, 2006)

> Yeah and the fact that you had to buy a huge brick for online



Yeh the only consoles that could get online with reasonable ease that i know of was the Xbox and Dreamcast. Both Sony and Gamecube i never bothered with, xbox i don't own but i would have go the live.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 16, 2006)

=O

SOMEONE THINKS THE PS3 WILL COME OUT ON TOP?! That's good.

But the Wii factor is WAY off, especially if it goes the same way as the DS, which has sold twice their Wii estimate in less than half the time.

I don't think the "Yankee Group" has any credibility whatsoever. But hell, it's news.

I think all them are off by a lot though, there will be a LOT more systems sold than they seem to predict. The 360 will sell more than that, the Wii will sell more than that, and once the PS3 drops it'll top that as well. These people are stupid >(


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

this has nothing to do with PS3 but it does have to do with PSP so i might as well put it in here



> PSP price cut rumor quashed
> 
> The other day, CNN Money reported that Sony's PSP was going to get a price cut before the end of the year.
> 
> ...



Mr. Blue Sky


----------



## pajamas (Aug 17, 2006)

News Flash!

Sony steals from every gaming company... including themselves!

PS3 menu on final dev kits looks like PSP dashboard.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 17, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> News Flash!
> 
> Sony steals from every gaming company... including themselves!
> 
> PS3 menu on final dev kits looks like PSP dashboard.


Um does it really matter? Now your just trying to search for something to whine with your "they steal from everything"


----------



## pajamas (Aug 17, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Um does it really matter? Now your just trying to search for something to whine with your "they steal from everything"


Nah, I just think it's a stupid interface, and they can do better. Considering how much the damn thing costs, they can do better than to recycle their Handheld's interface.

The original post had nothing to with stealing, I edited it out of sheer boredom =|

News: Genji 2 gets a title: Genji: Days of the Blade.


F.E.A.R. coming to PS3, and will be a launch title!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 18, 2006)

IGN's take on the PS3 development kits. Great news. 


			
				Final PS3 Dev Kit Tidbits said:
			
		

> Final PS3 Dev Kit Tidbits
> We checked out the final hardware sent to developers.
> by Jeff Haynes
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunners (Aug 18, 2006)

^^^ Ah that is really cool, basically the PS3 is easier to develop for now, this should decrease the amount games cost to make and increase the overall quality of the game.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 18, 2006)

Exactly, this is genuinly good news, I would even say great, lets just hope every developer agrees.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

thats cool that its easier to develop for ( although i will wait till what 3rd parties have to say about that) but it will not reduce the cost of production of the game it self , it would stilll be very expensive.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 19, 2006)

PS3 Manufacturing, falsely reported? Well the better hurry up and start!


----------



## Gunners (Aug 19, 2006)

> thats cool that its easier to develop for ( although i will wait till what 3rd parties have to say about that) but it will not reduce the cost of production of the game it self , it would stilll be very expensive.



Hmm, didn't you say part of the reason why it game development is expensive is down to the difficulty to use, so if it is actually simpler wouldn't that result in less money developing games, and a better quality in the visual.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Hmm, didn't you say part of the reason why it game development is expensive is down to the difficulty to use, so if it is actually simpler wouldn't that result in less money developing games, and a better quality in the visual.



NO , Diffculty in coding for the system means how hard it is to code for that systems technological specs. Aka cell, the GPU , SPE's ETC .  Like Java for instance, java is easy to code but in the Unix Enviroment in VI mode  its somewhat a pain in the butt.

Meaning  
Easy to develop for = Games come out quicker
Not easy = longer it takes for games to come out.

Only if i still had that valve video about next gen systems , coding etc. they explained it really well. 

The game development and cost remains the same. Just depends what type of technology they are using.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 19, 2006)

^^^ At the sametime the faster the games come out, the less it will cost, power, and wages are something to consider.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> ^^^ At the sametime the faster the games come out, the less it will cost, power, and wages are something to consider.



nope. Cost of the kits, shaders, graphical department, and wages etc.

does not matter if the game comes out faster or not depends whats put in it. of course games like brain age or something that does not require such needed horse power will not cost much. Except for the inital development kits  ( witch are expensive) and other little things.

13.75 million is the full cost of Red steel on the wii with publishing costs etc. Was said that the Price of red steel is not even half of the cost of a standard ps3 title and thats before it gets into the publishing/ gaming stages.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 19, 2006)

It seems for this episode of IGN weekly,  an segment of the Playstation 3's  User Interface has been Exposed-- it's not all that extraordinary, but I really love the fact that they've chosen simplicity over complexity. It's very simple, and easy on the eyes. My girls and I, have enough trouble plugging up a gaming console, so this is rather a relief. The background looks rather plain though-- but if it really gives you options similar to that of the PSP, then it's nothing im worried about.



> this


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

Ya im about to watch that episode in a few mins =)


*EDIT*

Ok just seen it and i have to say i kidna figured thats how it would be. Though i still belive the 360's interface is much better the PS3 one is not bad and will work well.

But i think so far the Interface for 360 is better than ps3s meaning in style, organization and what not for a home console system.

still at least the PS3's online interface is MUCH better than the ps2s ( witch had none . well it did but they canned it)


----------



## Gunners (Aug 19, 2006)

> nope. Cost of the kits, shaders, graphical department, and wages etc.
> 
> does not matter if the game comes out faster or not depends whats put in it. of course games like brain age or something that does not require such needed horse power will not cost much. Except for the inital development kits ( witch are expensive) and other little things.



If the time spent creating a game is lessened, it will be less expensive somewhat, in terms of wages and power, things like that.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 19, 2006)

gametailers.com has a video or two concerning the exclusive ps3 title full auto 2, needless to say it looks slightly worse than the 360 version imo. Check it out for yourselves.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> If the time spent creating a game is lessened, it will be less expensive somewhat, in terms of wages and power, things like that.



IF it takes them 2 months to create FF 13 lets say that graphical detail etc would still cost them the same amount it would take them 2 years. Well minus some wage for the employess cost but the cost of everything else would be the same. so easy to develop for means less stress for the developers. Only thing in "cost" that it might effect is wages. but wheni  think about it developers do not get paied by the hour they get a salary. that and they set a date for the game to be done by as well.

Overall the PS3 is going to be the most expensive system to develop for out of all 3 consoles hands down.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 19, 2006)

Seems the LAN and interwebs for PS3 will be flawless. Since I'm heavily into multiplayer stuff, that's rather important.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 19, 2006)

> IF it takes them 2 months to create FF 13 lets say that graphical detail etc would still cost them the same amount it would take them 2 years. Well minus some wage for the employess cost but the cost of everything else would be the same. so easy to develop for means less stress for the developers. Only thing in "cost" that it might effect is wages. but wheni think about it developers do not get paied by the hour they get a salary. that and they set a date for the game to be done by as well.
> 
> Overall the PS3 is going to be the most expensive system to develop for out of all 3 consoles hands down.



Yeah, it will be the most expensive to develop for, but at the sametime it isn't as bad as most people thought, it isn't as difficult to code for, something which would have added to the cost, they can get done faster, something which subtract from the cost.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 19, 2006)

Regardless of your opinions and specualtion, developing for the PS3 will be expensive relative to the costs of development. Think about it like this: Even if PS3 costs go down, the others will also fall in the same proportion, so it will remain, regardless, the most expensive.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 19, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> PS3 Manufacturing, falsely reported? Well the better hurry up and start!


True that.  Possible repeat of XBOX360 for the PS3?


----------



## AdreneLyne (Aug 19, 2006)

Hmm, the interface will have a better background, as we seen at E3 video demonstration of the interface. Unless that's new, which I doubt..

I've also read an article that the PS3 may be delayed. I don't know if this is already been posted here. It seemed pretty serious, I'll find the article if I have time later on. Pretty busy..


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 19, 2006)

AdreneLyne said:
			
		

> Hmm, the interface will have a better background, as we seen at E3 video demonstration of the interface. Unless that's new, which I doubt..
> 
> I've also read an article that the PS3 may be delayed. I don't know if this is already been posted here. It seemed pretty serious, I'll find the article if I have time later on. Pretty busy..



That's quite a badass " S-"N"-A " you got there. 

As for the background of the interface, im pretty sure that'll be the final result before launch time. There will probably be a few touch-ups here and there, to solidify everything else before launch though. A new background isnt quite necessary, when it'll be fully customizable either way. They will have updates, so im sure their standard background will be changed a few months later, but in terms of launch, i don't see us getting anymore then that.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 19, 2006)

AdreneLyne said:
			
		

> Hmm, the interface will have a better background, as we seen at E3 video demonstration of the interface. Unless that's new, which I doubt..
> 
> I've also read an article that the PS3 may be delayed. I don't know if this is already been posted here. It seemed pretty serious, I'll find the article if I have time later on. Pretty busy..


It's been changed. That will be the interface people see. But the user will be able to customize the background. (Watch IGN weekly's new episode, he explains that.) So people don't have to look at that blue their entire PS3 ownership.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 19, 2006)

That background, to be honest, is made of fail. You'd think that they'd do a bit more than just a blue background, you know?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 19, 2006)

GOD THESE PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKING CONCEITED! X_X

This is the source for that production has yet to start thing, and there's a lot more stupid things he says. 
for example:


> I think that we've always talked about shipping 2 million units worldwide within the calendar year.


That doesn't mean at launch. That means means between launch day and December 31st, only 2 million will be shipped. The Wii will have  that by the same time. Hmmm... So if both sell out by the end of the calender year, the Wii is ahead.

I haven't even finished reading the article yet and I'm beginning to hate this guy again. He's an arrogant bastard. "We're not going to lose any of our market share" BULLSHIT. -_-


----------



## Gunners (Aug 19, 2006)

Leon. Arrogance is part of it, they obviously see Wii and 360 as a threat, for publicity purposes they joke about it, to show confidence in their system.

To be honest i am glad that the other systems stepped up the ante, it gets things moving, without competition everything you stay the same.

That being said, they will end up loosing market share as a divisions has been created. Last time around, it was Sony, Nintendo sort os sucked and online gaming wasn't as big.

Now online gaming is a factor, new type gaming is a factor, raw power and multipurposes is a factor in the market.

Overall i don't think they will loose that much when things come to a close, in general the console fits all areas. It specialises in its own area and chips in on the others.

Like it offers new gaming to a degree, though it doesn't match the Wii in this area.

It offers online gaming, though it most likely doesn't match the the 360 in this area.

And it goes in its area of power and traditional games. In terms of raw power this it where it specialises, also in multimedia.

So yeah, i beleive things in general should be cool.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeah, it will be the most expensive to develop for, but at the sametime it isn't as bad as most people thought, it isn't as difficult to code for, something which would have added to the cost, they can get done faster, something which subtract from the cost.



Who has Reported this? IGN? i mean there statement said something but until i here from game developers ( more so 3rd parties) then we can see whats going on.

but im not going to argue about the coding anymore =/ i know what they mean by easy to develop for in the coding department heck i have to take programming classes and have alot of programming major friends i talk to. =/


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 19, 2006)

I don't remember who said it but some developing company stated that the change from developing from the PS2 to the PS3 is definetely nothing compared to the change developing from the PSX to the PS2. Now we get the final dev kits and it's become even easier at that. It's definately not what people expected. 

Anyway besides that I'm expecting alot of news lately.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 20, 2006)

*more possible ps3 delay news*



> There is growing speculation over a possible delay for the Playstation 3 in Australia and other Pacific Asian territories as one of Australia's leading console and game retailers Toys R Us suspended all trade related to the upcoming launch of Sony's next generation console.
> 
> Toys R Us have removed all mention of the Playstation 3 from their stores as well as their website and have instructed staff that they are not to discuss the upcoming launch with customers. The company has also stopped taking pre-orders, while it remains to be seen if those taken already will be honoured. The news follows a similar move by EB Games in America over the weekend.
> 
> ...


link


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 20, 2006)

Kaz Hirai said:
			
		

> I think that we've always talked about shipping 2 million units worldwide within the calendar year.


​Did I win?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 20, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> ​
> 
> Did I win?


I KNEW IT! I KNEW HE'D SAID THAT!!! But I just couldn't find any proof of it! THANK YOU!


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes I like to keep track of the many lies and bull shit Sony gives us n_n


----------



## RockLee (Aug 20, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> ​ Did I win?



​


----------



## Shogun (Aug 22, 2006)

but let's face it, we are not that close to launch and in terms of offical pre orders we have seen nothing (in england) part from one site. I think europe is going to be hit with a delay.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 22, 2006)

The US will have a good launch and so will all the other countries. I'm not really sure about the UK yet but at most it will be a few days. Really not that much of a delay if there is one which I don't think will happen either way. 

As for production, I've been hearing rumors that they will be mass producing the system much more than they did in their last launch. Either way I think it will all turn out good. Just because they didn't do everything by the book means they will have a delay.

EDIT:


			
				Ubisoft PS3 Development team having fun  said:
			
		

> IGN: Did developers find working with the PS3 overly difficult when comparing the process with the Xbox 360?
> 
> Dore: Developing a title for a new platform is always a greater challenge than developing for an established platform, but we would not say that we have faced greater difficulties on the PS3 than on the Xbox 360 so far. What we can tell you is that we have a great team working on Blazing Angels for the PS3 and they are having a lot of fun developing the game.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 22, 2006)

it's kind of worrying that those fools haven't even started production yet...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 22, 2006)

IMO they won't have any problems. Kaz said they are on track and everything's good to go so obviously they've planned things out. It looks bad right not but I think Sony will pull through with their launch criteria intact. 

I guess it really depends on the company producing the PS3 and if they can really produce that much. I guess if Sony continued to produce the PS3 at the pace it did during the PS2's launch it won't be any problems but it really depends. Sony's not that conventional and even if it's weird I'll trust Kaz this time. Had it not been for him making those last 2 lines and those few comments I would think they will be screwed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

Kaz is known to bullshit alot as well. 4 million by end of the year now he goes and says only 2 million.  i belive there will be a shortage of systems at launch and quite a bit of buggy systems.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 22, 2006)

Indeed, if it happened to the X360 it will happen to the PS3 with their bad yielding for the Cell chip


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 22, 2006)

A little bit more info I found out. This is for the people that think Resistance isn't PS3 only but I decided to post it anyway. 



			
				New Resistance: Fall of Man interview. Makers insist it's only for PS3 said:
			
		

> In the opening level, the hero Hale held a basic rifle and Schneider offered a next-gen tease: "We are going to be supporting the tilt functionality of the PlayStation 3 controller," he said. "*You're going to be able to shake off melee advances, and you'll be able to counter-strike with a rifle butt.* And we're looking at other tricks as well."





> Those maneuvers might be possible with the Wii as well, but with the detailed pandemonium of the "Resistance" version of England? Probably not.





> Schneider offered some distinguishing stats. Thanks to high-res graphics and orchestral music, the game, he said, currently takes up *22 Gigabytes* of memory on a Blu-Ray disc





> "We're going to fit more on a Blu-Ray disc than you could on an HD DVD," he said, referring to the competing format, which in its most basic discs can't hold more than 15 GB. More numbers: 40-player online matches at launch; 60 levels of player progression while playing online; two-player offline co-op. Phillips promised better, deeper support than any Xbox Live title.


Here's the full interview





> NEW YORK  Ryan Schneider concluded a 50-minute demonstration of what may prove to be the most advanced PlayStation 3 game launching this year with a comment that was kind of a suggestion, sort of a hope and just a touch of
> 
> 
> Click here to find out more!
> ...





Sample video 
crappy Spanish subtitled video of the live performance of Kaigan Doori

Just wanted to squash this right now. Resistance is PS3 only and before anyone says "I didn't see anyone say it wasn't" who really cares because it is. Hopefully this will be used to squash other arguments as well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

Umm no duh lol reistance is made by a First party developer ( well second party but you get my point) so only way for them to release it on something else is PC ( and sony has done this before as well)

but good to see it has nice multiplayer though the Xbox live comment i will have to wait and see because i doubt it that and  PDZ has 50 player matches  but i really want to play Resiestances multiplayer i can care less for the single player but the multiplayer is where the replay value is at.

about the blue ray / HD DVD .. its "Eh" to me compression technology will get better in time etc.

i wonder what orchestra they are using though umm sounds intresting.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 22, 2006)

> Schneider offered some distinguishing stats. Thanks to high-res graphics and orchestral music, the game, he said, currently takes up 22 Gigabytes of memory on a Blu-Ray disc



Pretty cool, shows that the Blu-Ray in a sense will be needed, the days of 4 gig games could soon go.



> Just because he says something it doesn't mean its true. I am sure that sony doesn't want to have bad rumors about them since their crappy E3



E3 didn't go badly for Sony, it was actually adverage. I will take his word for it on the development of the PS3. 



> Kaz is known to bullshit alot as well. 4 million by end of the year now he goes and says only 2 million. i belive there will be a shortage of systems at launch and quite a bit of buggy systems.



He is not saying 2 million, he said they will have 2 million on launch with another 2 million by the end of the year. 2,000,000 + 2,000,000= 4,000,000. So yeah it would stil be on schedule if it works this way.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 22, 2006)

I had to post it since I don't remember where it was said but I do remember someone saying it could be on another system. That's why I posted it.

I don't see what's wrong believing the comments he said. Not everyone developing on the PS3 and Sony lie.

Anyway this game's shaping up to be extremely amazing. A large capacity of space being used for Blu-ray along with the team doing whatever they want with the game. I'm amazed with the amount of space they have already made possible for the game. 

Great to see Blu-ray being used like it's supposed to be used.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 22, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Pretty cool, shows that the Blu-Ray in a sense will be needed, the days of 4 gig games could soon go.


That's obvious. On the Wii with two dual-layer discs they could have 17 GB games. On the 360 with 2 discs (I don't know if they're dual layer already or what so I'll say they are) you could have 18 GB games. And because Blu-ray's fucked up they can't make dual layer discs and have 25 GB games.

I fully expect to see larger games, but in the case of Resistance, that is very bad in a lot of ways. Is anyone else forseeing MASSIVE load times? That size is worrisome methinks.



> E3 didn't go badly for Sony, it was actually adverage. I will take his word for it on the development of the PS3.


No, it sucked. I watched the entire 2 hour conference video. I nearly fell asleep, and many of the people who were there DID fall asleep. They had an extremely lackluster performance, and it has been called "Worst E3 Conference Ever." And after watching it I'd say it was pretty damn bad.



> He is not saying 2 million, he said they will have 2 million on launch with another 2 million by the end of the year. 2,000,000 + 2,000,000= 4,000,000. So yeah it would stil be on schedule if it works this way.


He said one million at launch, and then another million by the end of the year. Sony corrected him, but that doesn't mean they're right. I think they just don't want to be caught in a lie by saying everything's on track, THEN SOMETHING GOES WRONG! O=

But yeah, he said 2 million by the end of the year, not four million.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 22, 2006)

> That's obvious. On the Wii with two dual-layer discs they could have 17 GB games. On the 360 with 2 discs (I don't know if they're dual layer already or what so I'll say they are) you could have 18 GB games. And because Blu-ray's fucked up they can't make dual layer discs and have 25 GB games.



Huh? From what I know they have disks that are dual layered for Blu-ray.



> No, it sucked. I watched the entire 2 hour conference video. I nearly fell asleep, and many of the people who were there DID fall asleep. They had an extremely lackluster performance, and it has been called "Worst E3 Conference Ever." And after watching it I'd say it was pretty damn bad.



E3 did not actually go bad for them, people actually checked out what they had to offer and they made media attention, good or bad is not so important.



> He said one million at launch, and then another million by the end of the year. Sony corrected him, but that doesn't mean they're right. I think they just don't want to be caught in a lie by saying everything's on track, THEN SOMETHING GOES WRONG! O=
> 
> But yeah, he said 2 million by the end of the year, not four million.



He said 2 million at launch, and 2 million more by the end of the year, you add those 2 together you get 4 million by the end of the year.



> I fully expect to see larger games, but in the case of Resistance, that is very bad in a lot of ways. Is anyone else forseeing MASSIVE load times? That size is worrisome methinks.



I doubt there will be that much loading time if you ask me, there will be a little bit of loading time, not by a great factor though, as the console has a hard drive which should cut back some of the loading time. Overall I don't see it as a factor.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 22, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Huh? From what I know they have disks that are dual layered for Blu-ray.


Nope, that's why Blu-ray movie quality is so (relatively) poor. They can't get Dual-layer Blu-rays to work so there's no room for better codecs.



> He said 2 million at launch, and 2 million more by the end of the year, you add those 2 together you get 4 million by the end of the year.


No, that's what Sony said. HE said one million in November, one million in December, thus two million by the end of the year. Sony called Gamespot to correct what he said. But what he said was 2 million by the end of the calender year.



> I doubt there will be that much loading time if you ask me, there will be a little bit of loading time, not by a great factor though, as the console has a hard drive which should cut back some of the loading time. Overall I don't see it as a factor.


With 22 gigs of information to wade through? There's going to be a helluva lot of loading. And if say 6 gigs of textures and stuff were put on the HD, there's still 16 GB to sift through for the player (which is a little bit slower than the 360 drive by the way) and 1/10 of the Hard Drive has been taken up. Etc. etc. As the amount of stuff put on the hard drive goes up the available space goes down, and as the amount of stuff put on the hard drive goes down the loading times go up. It's a lose-lose situation. The PS3 needs a much larger Hard Drive if they really plan to use so much information per game.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 22, 2006)

> Nope, that's why Blu-ray movie quality is so (relatively) poor. They can't get Dual-layer Blu-rays to work so there's no room for better codecs.



Isn't that a dual layered Blu-ray disk?



> No, that's what Sony said. HE said one million in November, one million in December, thus two million by the end of the year. Sony called Gamespot to correct what he said. But what he said was 2 million by the end of the calender year.



And he was corrected.



> With 22 gigs of information to wade through? There's going to be a helluva lot of loading. And if say 6 gigs of textures and stuff were put on the HD, there's still 16 GB to sift through for the player (which is a little bit slower than the 360 drive by the way) and 1/10 of the Hard Drive has been taken up. Etc. etc. As the amount of stuff put on the hard drive goes up the available space goes down, and as the amount of stuff put on the hard drive goes down the loading times go up. It's a lose-lose situation. The PS3 needs a much larger Hard Drive if they really plan to use so much information per game.



The bluray reader will have a set pace, some of the infomation will be placed on the hard drive, somewhat temporarily. So it can load from there. I don't really see much of a problem in the loading aspec to be truthful.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 22, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Isn't that a dual layered Blu-ray disk?


Huh, that is new. There were issues up until yesterday then =P


> The bluray reader will have a set pace, some of the infomation will be placed on the hard drive, somewhat temporarily. So it can load from there. I don't really see much of a problem in the loading aspec to be truthful.


Okay, let's use Far Cry for the PC as an example: That game puts 4 GB of info onto your hard drive. It takes a while to do all of that, and my disc drive is faster than the Blu-ray drive. Then, after that: It takes about 10-20 seconds to load a level from a disc that has only 700 MB of info on it, that's with a gig of RAM and a 2.8 GHz processor.

So, if the game puts 6 gigs for example onto the hard drive, that in itself would take a while to do. Then, from the disc that still has another 18 GB of info on it to sort from with a slower disc drive than my PC one. Then there's the fact that it has half of the RAM my computer does, though it does have a far superior processor.

But that info could not be deleted off the hard drive from the game, because then it would have to do it all again the next time you played it, it'd be like installing a computer game. You do it once, and that's it.

But I think that'd be a good minute or two of loading per level. Based on the fact of the slower disc drive, and the huge amount of stuff that's on the disc that the drive has to find the info in.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 22, 2006)

Resistance looks rather good, eh?

As for Blu-Ray, aren't the initial batches of Blu-Ray games capped at 9 GB anyways? It certainly doesn't sound like that anymore. Either Resistance is a 07 title, or the cap has been removed.

PS3, why must you be so hideously expensive?

On a sidenote, when the _hell_ has weak hardware been a problem? Developers dealt with it the past generation, why are they boasting about more powerful hardware now? Where were they when the Xbox hit?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

Rock since insominac is a first / second party developer they proabably got better discs before the thrid partys. the lower end discs where givin to 3rd parties at first. from what i know .

and abotu your sidenote i freaking toatly 100% agree with you man.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 22, 2006)

They've stated that Resistance is a launch title for the PS3 so I don't know about the 9 gb comment. I'm thinking they started off at 9 but later they recieved the larger disks. Maybe it's that way for all companies? I don't know. It would make sense if a game that was smaller than 9 gb would recieve a 9gb disk and larger games would get the maximum. I'm just assuming though but it does make sense. Then again they probably recieved the larger disks before other companies because they needed them more or something. Either way all companies should have the maximum and they recieved their's early. 

As for the loading time, I'll get onto that later but I will say this: Heavenly Sword was reported to load at 4-5 seconds so far even with it's enhanced graphics and textures but that was still when they weren't really far into the game. I'll get onto this later but surely 4-5 seconds isn't alot of time for a game to load.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

Heavenly Sword is not that complex of a game so really not that great to use such a game.

at E3 the multiplayer for resistance was taking a while to load up the game ( with in the 10 to 15 second range)

loading also has to deal with on how the code is. If it is coded properly or not.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 22, 2006)

> at E3 the multiplayer for resistance was taking a while to load up the game ( with in the 10 to 15 second range)



10 to 15 seconds is a long time?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

for a 600 dollar machine that is supposed to be the best on the planet.. yes , yes it is. expecially for a multiplayer section of the game.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 22, 2006)

> for a 600 dollar machine that is supposed to be the best on the planet.. yes , yes it is. expecially for a multiplayer section of the game.



Why do people feel the need to drag price into the issue? 10-15 seconds is not slow, the console costing what it does does not change 10-15 seconds into some godly time like 5 minutes.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 22, 2006)

The 10-15 second loading was during E3 a good while back so remember things have improved since then. 

Back to the loading, remember It will be cached to the HDD and because of that it will have fast loading times with the final product of their games. Either way the loading times will not be slow and will be quick. 

Still, nothing is comparable to a minute of two of loading(or even the godly 5-10 minutes). That's ridiculous.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

Well i belive we do not have specs of the HD's for PS3.. i highly doubt they will run 7200 RPMS and with at least 16 megs of cache.. if they run any lower than that expect long loading times.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 22, 2006)

> Well i belive we do not have specs of the HD's for PS3.. i highly doubt they will run 7200 RPMS and with at least 16 megs of cache.. if they run any lower than that expect long loading times.



Hmm, I think the harddrive will run pretty fast to be honest, they use standard harddrives inside, my comp is like 2 years old and the harddrive runs at 7200. What do you mean by long loading times anyway, I mean 15 seconds was long for you so are we chatting 30 seconds, a minute 4 minutes?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Hmm, I think the harddrive will run pretty fast to be honest, they use standard harddrives inside, my comp is like 2 years old and the harddrive runs at 7200. What do you mean by long loading times anyway, I mean 15 seconds was long for you so are we chatting 30 seconds, a minute 4 minutes?




you will be surprised 360's is not ( my HD is faster) and Sony does not make there own harddrives either. Seeing how there ps2 one basically "sucked" i highly doubt they would through extra money in for a super fast HD.


15 seconds for a loading up a multiplayer map? please my come loads up half life 2 much faster and same thing with cyris ( from reports of the company)


----------



## Gunners (Aug 22, 2006)

> you will be surprised 360's is not ( my HD is faster) and Sony does not make there own harddrives either. Seeing how there ps2 one basically "sucked" i highly doubt they would through extra money in for a super fast HD.



Because the 360 harddrive is slower the ps3 has to be slower? . Microsoft made a custom harddrive so it will cost more, Sony are using a standard haddrive so it will cost less, there is no extra money it cost little to get a 60 gig harddrive which is at 7200.



> 15 seconds for a loading up a multiplayer map? please my come loads up half life 2 much faster and same thing with cyris ( from reports of the company)



Thats great, but that is your computer, to me and many others 15 seconds loading time is not all that bad. You wait 15 seconds you start playing the game.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 22, 2006)

About the E3 Resistance thing:

1) Those were running from Hard Drives, not discs, and thus would be much faster than the final game.

2) That was nowhere near completion, and thus took up far less than 22 GB. Thus the final game will also be much slower because there will be a lot more to go through.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

@leon you are correct.




			
				gunners said:
			
		

> Because the 360 harddrive is slower the ps3 has to be slower? . Microsoft made a custom harddrive so it will cost more, Sony are using a standard haddrive so it will cost less, there is no extra money it cost little to get a 60 gig harddrive which is at 7200.



sony is not using standard hardrives in the PS3. ( standard meaning, IDE, ATA, SATA)





> Thats great, but that is your computer, to me and many others 15 seconds loading time is not all that bad. You wait 15 seconds you start playing the game.



15  seconds for  a multiplayer map At e3 witch was not even completed is pretty bad. 

from the Cell tech etc i expect no more than 5 to 6 second loading times. expecially with such a high price tag of the system.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 22, 2006)

> sony is not using standard hardrives in the PS3. ( standard meaning, IDE, ATA, SATA)



When i say standard harddrive, what i mean is regular ones which you can just place inside of your pc. They are not using a custom made drive like xbox chose to do.



> 15 seconds for a multiplayer map At e3 which was not even completed is pretty bad.



Not really.



> from the Cell tech etc i expect no more than 5 to 6 second loading times. expecially with such a high price tag of the system.



The price of the system increases makes 15 seconds so much longer? 15 seconds isn't all that long you are being somewhat picky. The overall speed could actually increase, they are told to design games with the harddrive in mind, if some of the game is cached on the harddrive it will speed things up.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

in class atm but i will say this i am REALLY Picky when i blow a freaking crap load of money on a danm video game console.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 22, 2006)

> in class atm but i will say this i am REALLY Picky when i blow a freaking crap load of money on a danm video game console.



To each there own, i guess $600 worth of money doesn't alter my sense of time to the point of 15 seconds being some godly time 

With the size, in someways it is a good thing, because of blu-ray less compression is needed on the game which would speed up loading time also, what you gain in time you loose through less compression.


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 22, 2006)

ok, who thinks the price will go down? I really hope so since $600 a system is waaaaaaaaaayyyyy too much.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 22, 2006)

they are using standard HDD drives, but they are using laptop HDDs instead of 3.5, so it will save space, hell most people are already pissed of at how "big" it is...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 23, 2006)

As with every year, the TGS marks the best that Sony can offer and this year it seems to be the same. They have always done best at the TGS. 


> August 23, 2006 - We had a hunch that Sony's presence at the September Tokyo Game Show was going to be big, and now we have confirmation. Sony Computer Entertainment Japan announced today that 27 PS3 games will be playable at the show.
> 
> Here's a list of 19 of 27 confirmed playable PS3 titles. The publisher for each game is listed in parentheses.
> 
> ...





Devil May Cry 4 playable yes!!!!!! Finally what I've been waiting for for the longest time. Lair, Resistance. It's going to be great. On top of that Sony will have a video theater of 35 PS3 titles for the show. Most likely we will see the Final Fantasty Versus XIII trailer in public eyes. Also MGS4 and FFXIII too. Tekken 6 is sure to be there based on what Namco stated. I wonder what the other titles are. 

27 playable games and 35 titles shown on videos. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2006)

^ should have been like that at E3 but noooooo.

not many thrid party titles from that list.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 23, 2006)

> ^ should have been like that at E3 but noooooo.



Well it is here now so it doesn't really matter.



> not many thrid party titles from that list.



Not important we will see how the gameplay works, in game graphics and some pretty decent titles in action.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 23, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> As with every year, the TGS marks the best that Sony can offer and this year it seems to be the same. They have always done best at the TGS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is rather impressive. This will definitely be the deciding factor for me, in reference to buying an Playstation 3 during it's initial release. Im kinda dissapointed to see that Assassins Creed hasn't made the playable list though. That game was one of the main reasons im even considering buying a Playstation 3 so early. But either way, Heavenly Sword and Devil May Cry 4 makes up for it quite easily. I sure hope they do alot better at TGS, then they did at E3. I always prefered TGS anyway.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 23, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Not important we will see how the gameplay works, in game graphics and some pretty decent titles in action.


actually 3rd party titles pretty much made PS2, so my guess is that 3rd party IS important to PS3.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 23, 2006)

> actually 3rd party titles pretty much made PS2, so my guess is that 3rd party IS important to PS3.



Please read my post, I said it is not important they didn't feature. The point is to check out game play and their main titles. 3rd party titles for this event isn't needed as they have enough games to show of their system.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 23, 2006)

im still debating. i know the ps3 rapes the 360 in terms of hardware. but im wondering if 600 is worth playing Gran Turismo. anybody know how the RSX chip compares to the 360's ATI chipset?

EDIT: i was just looking at the very first post in this thread. the one with all the stats. according to my dad, who works for the company (Elpida, supposedly, Samsung wont be providing XDR to Sony anymore) that is supplying the XDR RAM to Sony, Sony has decided on using 512mb of XDR rather than 256 mb of XDR and 256mb of GDDR3.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 23, 2006)

staradderdragoon said:
			
		

> im still debating. i know the ps3 rapes the 360 in terms of hardware. but im wondering if 600 is worth playing Gran Turismo. anybody know how the RSX chip compares to the 360's ATI chipset?


From everything I've heard the RSX is weaker than the 360's chipset, but I'm not completely sure.

And this is just an opinion, but 600 (plus the 70+ for the game, plus the price of an obligatory extra controller or something similar, totaling over 700) is  not enough to justify and single game purchase.

But that's just my opinion. I'd say the same thing if it were a Nintendo product. I'd still [try to] buy it, but it'd be completely unjustified.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow.
Simple put, wow.
One question: Region Free? Has it been REALLY confirmed?

My wallet can take the plunge for the PS3 already. But if it is region free too as was speculated before, I might throw my 360 out my window in joy.  

Next-Gen consoles really are worth it to me. Despite that I do not like my 360 much for the lack of good titles, I think it is a beauty. Complicated and lacking games, but a beauty none-the-less. PS3, after owning two PS2s, is a dream come true.


----------



## Dave (Aug 23, 2006)

I wish i could get the ps3 but it is so exspensive!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 23, 2006)

Sir.Cruz said:
			
		

> Wow.
> Simple put, wow.
> One question: Region Free? Has it been REALLY confirmed?
> 
> ...



Yeah it's region-free and it's already confirmed.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 24, 2006)

DMC4,FUCK YEAH...i can guarantee MGS4=playable...


----------



## djfalcon (Aug 24, 2006)

i always hear people complain about the price and that there should be a price drop. so to the same people that find it too pricey, what would be your "perfect price" for the premium ps3?

 i personally thought the ps3 wasnt all that much. Right around may i started a new job and only in the middle of the summer i started to put a few bucks aside for the actual system. Now that its been a few months since i started i see that ps3 might be worth the money. For example, now that im sure the ps3 is region free i dont need to invest any money modding/swap disks/fliptops at all. If i really thought the ps3 was too much money, i could always subtract the cost of playing imports on a US ps2.

Hmm...the last part may make sense to some but i could see how the overall target consumers could really care less about imports...


----------



## Shiron (Aug 24, 2006)

djfalcon said:
			
		

> i always hear people complain about the price and that there should be a price drop. so to the same people that find it too pricey, what would be your "perfect price" for the premium ps3?
> 
> i personally thought the ps3 wasnt all that much. Right around may i started a new job and only in the middle of the summer i started to put a few bucks aside for the actual system. Now that its been a few months since i started i see that ps3 might be worth the money. For example, now that im sure the ps3 is region free i dont need to invest any money modding/swap disks/fliptops at all. If i really thought the ps3 was too much money, i could always subtract the cost of playing imports on a US ps2.
> 
> Hmm...the last part may make sense to some but i could see how the overall target consumers could really care less about imports...


Personally, I think the PS3 is a good value, yes. But for what I'm interested in with it, which is only its ability to play PS3 games, the price is too high for me. If I was interested in Blu-Ray, I might be fine with it. But unforutunately, I'm not.


----------



## djfalcon (Aug 24, 2006)

@ Sir.Cruz: i didnt really realize at first that region free means region free lol! for some reason i had the idea of only americans buying japanese imports. But now think i got it, importing could lead to doing the exact opposite and with different countries(not just japan). good point.


----------



## hyakku (Aug 24, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> DMC4,FUCK YEAH...i can guarantee MGS4=playable...



If you mean at leipzig, then you must not have been following Kojima when he said they may have a playable demo at E3 07.....so I'm sure you can make guarantees like that.

And trust me man the PS3 doesn't "rape" the 360 in terms of hardware. The processors are comparable and the 360 beats the PS3s cell in some categories just as the PS3 beats the tri core model of the 360. The RSX chip is NOT a step above ATIs chip in the 360, in some cases its actually worse, there were benchmarks a while back proving this.

Your choice though, I'll stick with dead rising, gears of war, too human, mass effect, blue dragon, lost odyssey, lost planet, oblivion...oh I'm going off on a tangent.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah kojima said that the EARLIEST there will be a playable version at E3 07


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 24, 2006)

hyakku said:
			
		

> If you mean at leipzig, then you must not have been following Kojima when he said they may have a playable demo at E3 07.....so I'm sure you can make guarantees like that.
> 
> And trust me man the PS3 doesn't "rape" the 360 in terms of hardware. The processors are comparable and the 360 beats the PS3s cell in some categories just as the PS3 beats the tri core model of the 360. The RSX chip is NOT a step above ATIs chip in the 360, in some cases its actually worse, there were benchmarks a while back proving this.
> 
> Your choice though, I'll stick with dead rising, gears of war, too human, mass effect, blue dragon, lost odyssey, lost planet, oblivion...oh I'm going off on a tangent.



no i meant at TGS...and please Kojima lies alle the time, its what makes him awesome...


----------



## RockLee (Aug 24, 2006)

Except he doesn't and is one of the more unbiased and honest people in the industry. He sees both sides of things, and isn't a raving PS fan or a Nintenboy. He likes them all.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah Kojima likes them all but from what we've been reading it looks to be that he likes the PS3 the most then the Wii and then the 360. Really though he likes them all and he isn't really biased about his opinions even if he likes the PS3 the most. His interests don't get in the way of his comments and that's how the industry should be.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 24, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Except he doesn't and is one of the more unbiased and honest people in the industry. He sees both sides of things, and isn't a raving PS fan or a Nintenboy. He likes them all.



i meant he surprises people by lying...damn...


----------



## MS81 (Aug 24, 2006)

can't wait for genji 2 and VF5.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> *can't wait for genji 2* and VF5.



Same here i cannot wait to flip up  giant enemy crabs in anceint japan battles  and hit them in there weakpoint for MASSIVE DAMAGE!


----------



## RockLee (Aug 24, 2006)

When has Kojima lied?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

^ when he said MGS 2 would top the first one.................... it did not for sure.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 24, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ^ when he said MGS 2 would top the first one.................... it did not for sure.



Err, the funny thing about this is that it did top it in sales. In actual plot and storyline it introduced alot of elements MGS never introduced.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Err, the funny thing about this is that it did top it in sales. In actual plot and storyline it introduced alot of elements MGS never introduced.



funny thing is normally if there is a great first hit the second title will sell extreamly well and normally better than the first so ya =/

but the gameplay ( witch was not that much better than 1)  / and the  over use of CGI sences brought it down that and the inclusion of a jumping naked retard.

1 and 3 where much better than 2.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 25, 2006)

> funny thing is normally if there is a great first hit the second title will sell extreamly well and normally better than the first so ya =/


No not really, seconds are not always better than the first, Devil may cry 2 of the top off my head. Metal gear solid 2 wasn't a bad game.



> but the gameplay ( witch was not that much better than 1) / and the over use of CGI sences brought it down that and the inclusion of a jumping naked retard.
> 
> 1 and 3 where much better than 2.


They were better yes, but not much better. 2 wasn't actually a bad game the gameplay was pretty cool, much people disliked it because of the character you had to control, which is a shallow way of looking into the game in a sense.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 25, 2006)

staradderdragoon pointed out an update to PS3's capabilities. The RAM has changed. No GDDR3, twice the XDR.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2006)

no GDDR3? thats not a smart move i really do not see why they did that. i have to look into this deeper.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, let me put it this way. I'm pretty confident in what he's saying.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2006)

who is this staradderdragoon ? japanease blogger or something?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 25, 2006)

> Same here i cannot wait to flip up giant enemy crabs in anceint japan battles and hit them in there weakpoint for MASSIVE DAMAGE!



Just a quick question, why do you always bring that point up in a negative way, it is a game where things don't follow reality. To be honest, in my opinion the joke is running a little stale, the sameway people said ''Hah I am going to play with my Wii'', or was I wrong in beleiving the post was sarcastic?


----------



## RockLee (Aug 25, 2006)

Joke's running stale.

And the dude is a forum member here. I won't go further into details unless he wants me to talk about it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 25, 2006)

he lied when he said MGS2 was going to be all about Snake...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 25, 2006)

shit, and i didnt insult the guy, by lying i mean fibbing damn....he always, and i mean always leads people one way, but goes antoher way in the end...


----------



## pajamas (Aug 25, 2006)

Whoo! Sony does something that benefits people other than themselves! FINALLY! =D





> PlayStation 3 to Help Cure Cancer
> Partnership with Folding@home will use idle Cell Processors to model protein panacea.





> Back when Ken Kutagari said we'd want to work extra hours to afford a PlayStation 3, a lot of people took some offence to the idea that they should sacrifice part of their lives to benefit Sony. While a $600 PS3 will still mean some sacrifice is necessary for most buyers, today we've learned it won't just be Sony you'll benefit with the purchase.
> 
> Via a partnership between Sony and the Folding@home distributed computing project, a client is being developed that will allow idle Cell Processors to turn their considerable computational power from crunching the polygons that makeup curvaceous videogame breasts to crunching the math of folding proteins hold the secret to curing cancer. Like the old SETI@home project that harnessed idle PCs to analyze masses of data collected by radio telescopes in hopes of discovering signals from another world, the Folding@home project will rely upon an army of PlayStation 3s rather than expensive super computers.
> 
> ...


----------



## RockLee (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow, that's pretty neat.

That was what the Cell Processor was intended for, anyway. Although I think me dad would kill me if I left the PS3 on. xD


----------



## pajamas (Aug 25, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Wow, that's pretty neat.
> 
> That was what the Cell Processor was intended for, anyway. Although I think me dad would kill me if I left the PS3 on. xD


Yeah, I suspect that beast of a machine will consume tons of electricity. So I think a lot of people will have trouble convincing their parents to leave it on X-x


----------



## Gunners (Aug 25, 2006)

If I left any appliance on, even my freakin light bulb on my parents will deck me, if they new how powerful the ps3 was they would charge me most likely XD. That stuff is pretty cool anyway, nice seeing them use the tec inside it elsewhere.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 25, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Whoo! Sony does something that benefits people other than themselves! FINALLY! =D




they've always beat out Nintendo in that aspect...


----------



## Omens (Aug 25, 2006)

PS3 is going to be so difficult to get when it comes out, it's such a great system.  It makes nintendo look like F-ing clownshoes.  And Resistance fall of man looks like it's going to be as good as Halo..wow I want this system!  I hope theres a God of War 3 on it..


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 25, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> who is this staradderdragoon ? japanease blogger or something?



no. im not some japanese blogger. if u must know, im a US resident. but that's beside the point. the thing is, my sources at elpida memory, which is supplying the XDR to Sony, have told me that the PS3 will be using 512MB of XDR. personally, i think its better than using GDDR3. I mean, GDDR4 just came out, and its barely pushing past 2ghz un overclocked. XDR runs flat at 3.2ghz. plus with elpida memory as its only supplier, it keeps that part of the system all japanese. the XDR isnt even manufactured in China. the factory is like around hiroshima. so i mean......yeah.....but seriously, im not bullshitting.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2006)

staradderdragoon said:
			
		

> no. im not some japanese blogger. if u must know, im a US resident. but that's beside the point. the thing is, my sources at elpida memory, which is supplying the XDR to Sony, have told me that the PS3 will be using 512MB of XDR. personally, i think its better than using GDDR3. I mean, GDDR4 just came out, and its barely pushing past 2ghz un overclocked. XDR runs flat at 3.2ghz. plus with elpida memory as its only supplier, it keeps that part of the system all japanese. the XDR isnt even manufactured in China. the factory is like around hiroshima. so i mean......yeah.....but seriously, im not bullshitting.



I knew about this i just did not have a source reall.y

the bandwidth of the memory is way differant though GDDR3/4 can push out more than XDR  and there is also another flaw with XDR that i kinda forget at the moment . when i get back to school i will look it up because recently i have just done a report on GPU memory etc.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 26, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> they've always beat out Nintendo in that aspect...


which one, curing cancer?


----------



## RockLee (Aug 26, 2006)

Just because we are in the PS3 thread doesn't mean Nintendo bashing is allowed, just as I quell PS3 bashing in the Nintendo thread.

Now, who sees Cell Processors being picked up by the ton by scientists? I do. It looks seriously awesome... when they eventually get higher yields.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 26, 2006)

Well scientists did say they were impressed by Cell so I think it will happen.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah the cell is a good piece of tec, pretty powerful, when they increase the efficiency of yields scientist will pick it up, I beleive they are thinking about it for space search though I am not sure on this.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 26, 2006)

Especially for the price of Cell, they are really unparrelled for computational type applications.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmmm... new image of the PS3 worries me. 


They need to be connected?!?!

I'm hoping that's some form of charging type thing. But if that's a sign that PSPs will need cables to connect to the PS3, then a lot of people will be fucking annoyed.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 26, 2006)

I think they have said that it is wireless, but then again maybe not. It is probably just charging, they know what happened to the GBA-GCN hook up, so I doubt they would make the same mistake.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 26, 2006)

i heard it was wireless. that the ps3 would be a kinda of hub for the psp. 



			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> I knew about this i just did not have a source reall.y
> 
> the bandwidth of the memory is way differant though GDDR3/4 can push out more than XDR  and there is also another flaw with XDR that i kinda forget at the moment . when i get back to school i will look it up because recently i have just done a report on GPU memory etc.



well, i guess i confirmed it? about the bandwith stuff though, i've had rambus for a while, and it made my computer boot up faster than my dad's which had ddr400. honestly, i cant say. i have to research this a bit. but the structure of rambus and xdr are totally different from ddr so maybe it doesnt need the extra bandwith. but i'll have to get back to you on that one


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah it's I hear it's wireless also.

Here's some amazing Genji: Days of the Blade game. Some are in-game and some are cgi's but either way the graphics are amazing. Genji's popular in Japan too so this one will be great also. It's a third-person action game about samurais. 

Genji: Days of the Blade
*Spoiler*: __ 












 by click here and scrolling down to episode 37.
 by click here and scrolling down to episode 37.
 by click here and scrolling down to episode 37.
 by click here and scrolling down to episode 37.
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Gunners (Aug 26, 2006)

The game looks pretty tight, the overall response to it has been cool, so with my ps3 when I get one, I will probably pick up this game 8/10 chance.


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Aug 26, 2006)

Im sooo picking the PS3 for MGS and FF!


----------



## kanda (Aug 27, 2006)

Unforchantley I cant see a reason to buy this like I was going too at first after seeing the huge smacking price I dont know if its worth it espicaly if its just for sonic and the ff 7 remake well sony just lost my loya bussnies I think ill stick with a wii for now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 27, 2006)

If you were only going to get the system because of Sonic and a FF7 remake it's best you stay away from the PS3 because it's truly to great of a system. 

The Sonic game you want is coming out for the 360 while a different one is coming out for the Wii and as of right now there's no confirmed FF7 remake however FFXIII and FFVersusXIII have been confirmed for the PS3. 

There's many many great games coming out such as Resistance: Fall of Man, Tekken 6, Metal Gear Solid 4, the Sonic game your talking about, FFXIII, FFVersusXIII, Genji: Days of the Blade, Grand Turismo Series, Assassin's Creed, Heavenly Sword, DMC4 and many many other great titles. 

Anyway it's your choice so no bother trying to change your opinion.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 27, 2006)

Virtua fighter 5 and Genji days of the blade are going to be in roster my friends are getting Tekken 5,Devil may Cry 4 and Metal Gear 4.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 27, 2006)

i just got devil may cry 3 (first time i played dmc) and its awesome,
now i really want devil may cry 4, but the ps3's too expensive, and i'm hearing the games are more expensive than 360  

i really want to play mgs4, ffXIII, and dmc4, but im not sure if its worth 
$600, and like $80 each game. besides those games aren't coming in a
loong time

im just hoping for a big price drop, for the system and the games. but if sony's
right about the ps3 being a computer and not a gaming system, then i guess
it won't get a price drop in a while, since computers take a long time to do that


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

> i just got devil may cry 3 (first time i played dmc) and its awesome,
> now i really want devil may cry 4, but the ps3's too expensive, and i'm hearing the games are more expensive than 360
> 
> i really want to play mgs4, ffXIII, and dmc4, but im not sure if its worth
> ...



if you want to play the games, get the cheaper version I guess, compare the games to the 360, the cheaper ps3 is closer to 360 premium I guess.

Just sit and compare the two up, what games you like for each and do it that way.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> if you want to play the games, get the cheaper version I guess, compare the games to the 360, the cheaper ps3 is closer to 360 premium I guess.
> 
> Just sit and compare the two up, what games you like for each and do it that way.



even the 360's kinda expensive for me, but its not just that, i heard the ps3 games are $60-100. i dont wanna get the crappy version of the ps3, i'll just probably wait for a price drop for the real version of the ps3

or maybe its a better idea to get a 'wii60', and hope one of my friends get a ps3
(doubt it, they can't afford it too) 

i just hope sony's got good news or something in TGS in september


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

> even the 360's kinda expensive for me, but its not just that, i heard the ps3 games are $60-100. i dont wanna get the crappy version of the ps3, i'll just probably wait for a price drop for the real version of the ps3
> 
> or maybe its a better idea to get a wii60, and hope one of my friends get a ps3
> (doubt it, they hate the price too)
> ...



Aye, fair enough. I doubt at the sametime the games will cost $100 my prediction for the uk is about £50 £5 more than the 360 games.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 27, 2006)

Right now sources say the games will be at $60 US money. That's right now atleast. 

Anyway the TGS is coming up and that's when Sony gets BUSY!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> even the 360's kinda expensive for me, but its not just that, i heard the ps3 games are $60-100. i dont wanna get the crappy version of the ps3, i'll just probably wait for a price drop for the real version of the ps3
> 
> or maybe its a better idea to get a 'wii60', and hope one of my friends get a ps3
> (doubt it, they can't afford it too)
> ...




I dont blame ya you know how much i put down on a 360? 740 damn dollars and this consited of.

the 400 dollar system
Insurance with EB ( 40 bucks for 1 yeaR)
extra controller
3 games ( 1 costing 40, 1 costing 50 and the last costing 60)  ( Expect ps3 games to be 60 + because of the new format and the president said around 60 to 100 bucks   etc)
Cooler ( 20 bucks)

plus all the tax.

I mean you picture starting off on a PS3 at 500 your going ot have a dent in your wallet i used ot have 2000 bucks but now less than 1300 =/ 

honestly i would wait if your only intrested in sequels and what not i would really then wait on the system. because your going to take a huge INvestment into these next gen systems and honestly its not worth it , i feel like i just freaking payed off my rent when i bought the 360  

if your just  a gamer and give 2 craps about all the other stuff and you just want to play DMC 4 or other sqeuels my best advice to you my friend is wait. Seriously patience  pays off my friend.

Also,  i will be hones ,t i expect to see ALOT more multiplatform games this gen then last gen because of these huge investments into these systems. This is the reaons why i purchased a 360 above a Ps3.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 27, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Right now sources say the games will be at $60 US money. That's right now atleast.
> 
> Anyway the TGS is coming up and that's when Sony gets BUSY!!



that would be the same price as the 360, so i doubt it since ps3 games are harder to develop and on blue-ray disks




			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> I dont blame ya you know how much i put down on a 360? 740 damn dollars and this consited of.
> 
> the 400 dollar system
> Insurance with EB ( 40 bucks for 1 yeaR)
> ...



wow now i'm afraid of getting a 360 now. for now i'm gonna get a wii at launch for sure because i like alot of those games and the actual system looks fun, and maybe wait for a major price drop for the ps3, but if it takes too long, ill get a 360 later next year maybe...


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

> I mean you picture starting off on a PS3 at 500 your going ot have a dent in your wallet i used ot have 2000 bucks but now less than 1300 =/



If it is $500 you are will have -$100 less. Also in America you have to pay for one year insurance?



> if your just a gamer and give 2 craps about all the other stuff and you just want to play DMC 4 or other sqeuels my best advice to you my friend is wait. Seriously patience pays off my friend.



That is what's best for you, besides it isn't just sequals there are many games for it which are pretty cool.

Me personally, since I am not getting a new PC I will get a PS3 near launch when the games I want come out. It depends on what you want really, if you intend to get it at some point personally I would get it now if you intend to get certain games. If you don't want any of the games Wait, and if you have no intention then don't get it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> If it is $500 you are will have -$100 less. Also in America you have to pay for one year insurance?




- 100 but its 100 more for the system before you even buy controllers ( whitch  will most liley be more expensive than 360 controllers) and games ( whitch  will cost more as well ) 

the insurance i got because dropping so much money on a product i really want a good insurance plan if anything happens. the 90 thing from the companies sucks. I mean i can go to any EB/Gamespot and pick up a new 360 with no extra charge or anything if my current one breaks or something. Now thats great for such a invenstment.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

> - 100 but its 100 more for the system before you even buy controllers ( whitch will most liley be more expensive than 360 controllers) and games ( whitch will cost more as well )



And asumption, the controller comes with the console also.



> the insurance i got because dropping so much money on a product i really want a good insurance plan if anything happens. the 90 thing from the companies sucks. I mean i can go to any EB/Gamespot and pick up a new 360 with no extra charge or anything if my current one breaks or something. Now thats great for such a invenstment.



I guess that's why the consoles cost more in the uk, one year insurance is standard I beleive.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

ya but you allways need 1 more controller for multiplayer games  i mean its boring just having 1  controller and your friends cannot play with you.  



They come as a standard? well thats good i mean it would suck not having it.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

> ya but you allways need 1 more controller for multiplayer games i mean its boring just having 1 controller and your friends cannot play with you.



Yeah, well if you buy a pad for the 360 and you by a pad for the PS3 they balance out, the diffrence in price is negligible.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

Well until we know the price of the controller that is.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 27, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> that would be the same price as the 360, so i doubt it since ps3 games are harder to develop and on blue-ray disks



I don't know about that. As for the developing I've read some developers stated the change from PSX to PS2 is far greater than the change from PS2 to PS3. Ubisoft has even said this. 





> IGN: Did developers find working with the PS3 overly difficult when comparing the process with the Xbox 360?
> 
> Dore: Developing a title for a new platform is always a greater challenge than developing for an established platform, but we would not say that we have faced greater difficulties on the PS3 than on the Xbox 360 so far. What we can tell you is that we have a great team working on Blazing Angels for the PS3 and they are having a lot of fun developing the game.


The developing isn't that much of an issue for the system as some people thought. Yes blu-rays disks are alot of money but I really don't see them surpassing the 60 dollar mark. Here's something I found earlier. Might be a hint or something and nothing's confirmed but it's a nice list. I really don't think they will be above the 60 dollar mark again. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Sony's announced 27 playable titles for the TGS for PS3 and 35 PS3 titles with videos shown. Some of the playable titles are these games: 

    * Armored Core 4 (From Software)
    * Bladestorm: The Hundred Years War (KOEI)
    * Coded Arms Assault (Konami)
    * Devil May Cry 4 (Capcom)
    * The Eye of Judgment (Sony CE)
    * Fatal Inertia (KOEI)
    * Formula One World Championship (Sony CE)
    * Genji: Days of the Blade (Sony CE)
    * Gran Turismo Series (Sony CE)
    * Heavenly Sword (Sony CE)
    * Lair (Sony CE)
    * Mahjong Taikai IV (KOEI)
    * Minna no Golf 5 [Hot Shots Golf 5] (Sony CE)
    * Mobile Suit Gundam: Target in Sight (Bandai Namco)
    * MotorStorm (Sony CE)
    * Railfan (Ongakukan)
    * Resistance Fall of Man (Sony CE)
    * Ridge Racer 7 (Bandai Namco)
    * Warhawk (Sony CE)

There's still alot more to be shown at the TGS also. With the videos we will probably see Assassin's Creed, Tekken 6, FFXIII, FFVersusXIII, MGS4 maybe and many many other great titles out for the PS3. Unlike E3 Sony always does it's best at the TGS because that's when the brunt of the Japanese support comes from and they can rethink their E3 approach and make their presentation better. 

You see, with me it's just this: I'm getting a PS3 to play the games. I want to play the best games and that's what I choose. I know it's pricey but from what I've been reading about the games, the system and what it offers I'm all for it. I'm also getting a Wii too but my main playing will be on the PS3 because right now the games look extremely great and the most fun. That's just what I think. 

As for the 360, truthfully I see no reason for it. I mean, they have alot of good games but if your excited over the PS3 then get the PS3 with it's titles you love along with the titles on the 360 that are multiconsole you know? You know what I mean. That's one reason why I won't be getting a 360. As of right now they don't have anything I like compared to the franchises and the great gaming along with the new titles I like from the PS3 regardless if it costs less. Why would I buy something that I don't like? That's the thing with me.

Overall it depends on what you want in a system and what games you prefer. It's about you so really why not buy what you think is right.


----------



## Aman (Aug 27, 2006)

Hmm, I don't think I posted here before.

Well, I'll most likely buy the PS3 later when the price is lower and there are more titles.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

> Well until we know the price of the controller that is.



Yeah it could be cheaper or the same, so you shouldn't comment on it yet, unless you have something to back it up, do you have a link to back up your claims that the diffrence in price for the controllers will be something to think about?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 27, 2006)

Due to the fact that Blu-ray discs cost 20 fucking dollars each, the games will be more expensive. DVD9 is maybe 5 dollars at most for a disc. So if they cost the same amount to manufacture that's still an extra 15 dollars per game. And then add the fact that the PS3 is twice as expensive (we're not talking about difficulty, we're talking about cost) to develop for then the price of the games soars.

I believe the games will be at LEAST $70, but are far more likely to be in the $80 range.

edit: The PS3 controllers will cost more. Why? Bluetooth. Bluetooth is more expensive than regular wireless (which is what the 360 uses). And that's disregarding the cost of the accelerometers. They'll be probably be around $60 dollars.


----------



## Aman (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree with gunners, there's nothing to base that on, the controller is almost like the Dual Shock 2, I don't get how it can cost more than the 360 controller.


EDIT: Oh yeah, it uses bluetooth.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

The costs of development are alot higher than 360, the Blue ray disc is a new format and expensive compared to 360's DVDs. Expect games 60 + i would not doubt them being 70 or higher for that matter.  I guarrentee EA will be the first to have 70 dollar games on the PS3.

Sadly 3/4 of that ps3 list is sequels.. o well.

Blue Dragon was my buying point of the 360, why? exlusive RPG made by the Original Chrono Trigger staff 

Also most 3rd party exlsuvie titles will also come to 360 no doubt in my mind with all the negative feed back from them. Expecially after seeing Project assasin ( Assiasns creed ) for 360 at the lastest CES . Lost planent, Dead Rising, and so many other titles these titles seem to be more impressive than anything Sony has to offer at launch and mid way through 2007. ( many publications are stating this.)


So KFart its up to you in the long run but from a Xbox hater in the past ( i never owned an Xbox 1 till i found one for 50 bucks) microsoft is doing extreamly well and i have to say there current line up and holiday lineup beats out anything the PS3 has to offer atm. 

Though like i said before man just wait. I waited 1 year before getting a 360. Its not going to go like last time with ps2 that is for sure . In terms of games and 3rd party support.


So just get what you want really. But if you just wanted to play DMC4 on PS3 just that one game, i would wait before spending over 600 dollars on the console.

also about that pic Knaruto posted its from a store.. stores guess and assume just like analisits they do not know the offical price of the games if the compaines ( sony etc) themselves never stated it . soo take it like a grind of salt.




			
				gunners said:
			
		

> Yeah it could be cheaper or the same, so you shouldn't comment on it yet, unless you have something to back it up, do you have a link to back up your claims that the diffrence in price for the controllers will be something to think about?




I can assume and thats what its all about. New ( well old really ) motion technology and blue tooh wireless support. This stuff is not cheap. thought it wil most likely be 50 dollars no doubt.


----------



## Aman (Aug 27, 2006)

About Assasin's Creed, I posted some news about it coming to the 360 and PC, and by looking at how many times it has leaked from Ubisoft it will probably be released soon, but Sony is probably paying them so that it can be exclusive for a while, so the rest of us gotta wait. ^^


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 27, 2006)

Ehh, Aman your info about it coming to the 360 and the PC was proven false. :S


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

> microsoft is doing extreamly well and i have to say there current line up and holiday lineup beats out anything the PS3 has to offer atm.


In your opinion. Finished it, whether the line up is better varies from opinion to opinion.



> Though like i said before man jsut wait i waited 1 year before getting a 360 and seeing how it goes. Its not going to go like last time with ps2 that is for sure . In terms of games and 3rd party support.



In terms of games and 3rd party support, hmm, when I looked the games all around looked pretty tight. 



> I can assume and thats what its all about. New ( well old really ) motion technology and blue tooh wirless support. This stuf is not cheap. So ya =/



As long as you assume, it is just fine. It is not fact that the controller will cost a godly amount. Though they have blue-tooth they lack rumble which lowers the price in one aspect.



> Due to the fact that Blu-ray discs cost 20 fucking dollars each, the games will be more expensive.



You swear to much. Anyway yes it is an expensive format, but it is somewhat needed or used ( 22 gig game). I don't think it will boost the overall price that much.



> So if they cost the same amount to manufacture that's still an extra 15 dollars per game. And then add the fact that the PS3 is twice as expensive (we're not talking about difficulty, we're talking about cost) to develop for then the price of the games soars.



The games costing more to develop will not affect the price greatly, it will but not greatly, with the increase amount invested in development they probably aim to sell more, in which case they will break even.



> I believe the games will be at LEAST $70, but are far more likely to be in the $80 range.



How much do 360 games cost, I predict ps3 games to cost about $15 more.



> edit: The PS3 controllers will cost more. Why? Bluetooth. Bluetooth is more expensive than regular wireless (which is what the 360 uses). And that's disregarding the cost of the accelerometers. They'll be probably be around $60 dollars.



I doubt it, to be honest Its price will be similar to the 360 controller. Though blue-tooth is more expensive than wireless, I don't think the diffrence is all that much, then it lacks rumble, so it decreases there, it has the motion so it increases. They stuck to their old design so they saved money on design sketch and development. As a whole I beleive they will be similar in price. It certainly isn't a given fact to cost more.


----------



## Aman (Aug 27, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Ehh, Aman your info about it coming to the 360 and the PC was proven false. :S


Many times has a mouth at Ubisoft slipped, and at IDEF, and everytime Ubisoft have searched the net and forced everyone to stop talking about it.

And there's no reason for it to not come to the 360/PC, everything that has been said is pointing to a 360/PC release eventually. We'll see.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

< O my


----------



## Shiron (Aug 27, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> < O my


The link doesn't work. Here's the correct one:


----------



## Aman (Aug 27, 2006)

Link doesn't work.

EDIT: Thanks for the working link. ^^ Well, that poll isn't a surprise to me at all. >_>


----------



## pajamas (Aug 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> You swear to much. Anyway yes it is an expensive format, but it is somewhat needed or used ( 22 gig game). I don't think it will boost the overall price that much.


N64 games were on a more expensive media (as well as being more expensive to develop for) and generally cost about 10 dollars more than PSX games.



> The games costing more to develop will not affect the price greatly, it will but not greatly, with the increase amount invested in development they probably aim to sell more, in which case they will break even.


See above.



> How much do 360 games cost, I predict ps3 games to cost about $15 more.


$60. 15 more would fall right about where I predicted. Though I think they'll choose 70 or 80. I've never seen console games (other than that 4 game collection of Zelda stuff for the GCN) sell for a non 10s number. It'll be 70 or 80, and based purely on the massive price of Blu-ray discs.



> I doubt it, to be honest Its price will be similar to the 360 controller. Though blue-tooth is more expensive than wireless, I don't think the diffrence is all that much, then it lacks rumble, so it decreases there, it has the motion so it increases. They stuck to their old design so they saved money on design sketch and development. As a whole I beleive they will be similar in price. It certainly isn't a given fact to cost more.


The difference is actually fairly large. A blue-tooth Keyboard is generally between 30 and 100 dollars more expensive than a standard wireless keyboard that is otherwise basically the same. And rumble is not that expensive, considering it's not new by any means and is so mass-produced it can be aquired very cheaply. The PS3 motion sensor, on the other hand, must be a lot more expensive (rumble is a just a motor that moves when it's told to, accelerometers are far more complex and expensive). Overall, even with lack of rumble (which wouldn't change the price much at all, wireless GCN controllers with and without rumble cost the same amount, and always did), the PS3's controller will cost quite a bit more to make, and will probably retail for around 60, as I said before.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry about the non working link   thx shiron for the fix


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

> < O my



It's a poll, ( checked the working link), could you give me a summary of your opinion the  isn't quite enough. Assuming it was a response to my post, eitherway I don't understand the revelancy of it.



> N64 games were on a more expensive media (as well as being more expensive to develop for) and generally cost about 10 dollars more than PSX games.



Which isn't much money, unless you are saying that $10 made a diffrence in which case you are wrong, the library and rpg games of the ps made the diffrence.



> $60. 15 more would fall right about where I predicted. Though I think they'll choose 70 or 80. I've never seen console games (other than that 4 game collection of Zelda stuff for the GCN) sell for a non 10s number. It'll be 70 or 80, and based purely on the massive price of Blu-ray discs.



I beleive they will go for about $70, I somewhat explained the working out in my previous post I beleive.



> The difference is actually fairly large. A blue-tooth Keyboard is generally between 30 and 100 dollars more expensive than a standard wireless keyboard that is otherwise basically the same.



How much does a normal wireless keyboard cost, and when you say same, I need to know of the range, and functions of the keyboard. Wireless is cheaper yes, but I don't see it being the deciding factor in price for the controllers. I see the two being similar.



> And rumble is not that expensive, considering it's not new by any means and is so mass-produced it can be aquired very cheaply.



It is one less cost.



> The PS3 motion sensor, on the other hand, must be a lot more expensive (rumble is a just a motor that moves when it's told to, accelerometers are far more complex and expensive).



Not really, I don't see the wii mote being all that much, and the motion sensing in that is above that of the ps3 controller.



> the PS3's controller will cost quite a bit more to make, and will probably retail for around 60, as I said before.



It will cost more than the ps2 controller, how much more than the 360 is unknown, possibly more. How much more it will retail for, not that much of a diffrence i beleive.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm going to have to respond to this. Something about this post didn't feel right. 


			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Sadly 3/4 of that ps3 list is sequels.. o well.



People love sequals and it's what makes them buy a system because people love what they love. If you loved a great game and once it's over your sad there's a sequal. You can play the sequal to a great game you already love. Nothing wrong with sequals, everyone loves them. 

As for the playable games, they are playable games and surely Sony has alot of other games coming out for the PS3 that aren't sequals but even if they were sequals it wouldn't matter. What's really wrong with sequals? Sony's showing it's new stuff too so really there's absolutely nothing wrong with them. 

Alot of the playable games are sequals but if you look at the PS3 game list it isn't 3/4. 


> Blue Dragon was my buying point of the 360, why? exlusive RPG made by the Original Chrono Trigger staff


Truthfully one game can't make someone get a 360 but I guess that was the case with you. Either way BD isn't as exciting to me compared to what I've seen on the PS3 but this shouldn't even be talked about her and I don't know why I'm getting into it. It's a good game but nothing that makes me want to get a 360. 


> Also most 3rd party exlsuvie titles will also come to 360 no doubt in my mind with all the negative feed back from them. Expecially after seeing Project assasin ( Assiasns creed ) for 360 at the lastest CES . Lost planent, Dead Rising, and so many other titles these titles seem to be more impressive than anything Sony has to offer at launch and mid way through 2007. ( many publications are stating this.)


Your assuming alot here and I'm talking about most of the PS3's 3rd party exclusives going to the 360. I see no reason why you would say this unless you had a 360 and you want them to reach the 360 because you don't want to get or you won't get a PS3. Really, I see no reason at all why you would say this. If anything what you meant to say is the PS3 and the 360 will have alot of the game 3rd party titles coming out the same time for both systems and you didn't mean to say the games coming out for the PS3 will be ported to the 360. That's not even something easy to do. 

The creators of Lost Planet state they will try to keep it exclusive but it most likely will be for the PS3. 


> Lost Planet producer talks about exclusivity (will "TRY" for X360 exclusive)
> "We will try to keep it as a 360 exclusive," Takeuchi said. "But, from the company's point of view, when you think about the business, in the future it's something [port the game to PS3] we might have to do." If the Japanese market wants the title bad enough, it seems possible that there could be a Lost Planet on PS3 -- remember Resident Evil 4?"



So really there's a higher chance of Lost Planet coming to the PS3 than alot of the PS3's games going to the 360. 

The thing that separates alot of PS3 titles going to the 360 is the motion-sensoring, how the games are developed for the system and a few other technicalities so unless Microsoft gets that then they won't be getting alot of the PS3's titles as ports which I doubt will happen anyway. That's one small reason why games such as Tekken, DMC4, and other titles won't be going to the system besides the fact Sony has made them all PS3 exclusives as with the past and they've paid good money for them to be exclusives. Believe it or not the PS3 does have great titles for it. 

Most of the PS3's best titles are specifically for the system and aren't multi-platform also. Just because they are good doesn't mean they are going to the 360 like you might hope so. If anything the opposite can be said about 360 games going to the PS3. The Assassin's Creed comment was proven false by Ubisoft themselves so until anythings confirmed its for the PS3. Assuming its for the 360 is good and fine but right now it isn't for the 360 and it's specifically made for the PS3, actually I heard it was an exclusive but anyway. 

Either way the PS3's best titles aren't multi-platform and are specifically made for the system. It's best titles aren't titles such as Sonic which is a 3rd party game. They are titles made specifically for the system. 

For the publications, can you please show us these publications so we can see them? I haven't heard about this at all and I would like to see it. The PS3's lineup hasn't even been completely announced yet and we havent' even seen everything from the games that have been announced. Some games we know nothing about. 


> So KFart its up to you in the long run but from a Xbox hater in the past ( i never owned an Xbox 1 till i found one for 50 bucks) microsoft is doing extreamly well and i have to say there current line up and holiday lineup beats out anything the PS3 has to offer atm.


I've been up to date with the 360 and compared to the PS3 I haven't seen anything that I personally would want when I could get a PS3. It doesn't appeal to me at all when I look at their line-up. They are doing alright but really it depends on what you want and me I see nothing on the 360 that appeals to me when I can get the PS3 and it's great lineup of games. Price might be the thing that is turning you off for the system and you might be using that to justify the 360 having better games yourself but IMO I don't think so because if it did then you would probably see me having a 360. 

Either way you can think what you want and viseversa. 


> So just get what you want really. But if you just wanted to play DMC4 on PS3 just that one game, i would wait before spending over 600 dollars on the console.


DMC4, MGS4, there's alot of games for the PS3 that people want and will get the system for and DMC4 isn't a bad game. It's a wonderful game as far as we know and if you can get the 360 for Blue Dragon I see no reason why he wouldn't want to get the PS3 because of DMC4 and MGS4.

It's not a bad system.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

KN said:
			
		

> People love sequals and it's what makes them buy a system because people love what they love. If you loved a great game and once it's over your sad there's a sequal. You can play the sequal to a great game you already love. Nothing wrong with sequals, everyone loves them.



QFT. There is nothing wrong with a sequal, they are made because people like them.


----------



## Aman (Aug 27, 2006)

The PS3 is definitely not a bad system if you like what's on it, otherwise it's not worth it yet. Although I want to see them use more of what it's capable of, for example Gears of War is far better than anything showed for the PS3 in terms of pure graphical power.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> It's a poll, ( checked the working link), could you give me a summary of your opinion the  isn't quite enough. Assuming it was a response to my post, eitherway I don't understand the revelancy of it.


He was surprised how many people aren't buying one/are waiting for a price drop.



> Which isn't much money, unless you are saying that $10 made a diffrence in which case you are wrong, the library and rpg games of the ps made the diffrence.


It had absolutely nothing to do with the fate of the games. I was just proving that more expensive format+higher dev costs increases the price of games quite a bit. (I happen to think an extra 10 dollars per game is a lot, because I'm ripped off of one game for every five I buy)



> How much does a normal wireless keyboard cost, and when you say same, I need to know of the range, and functions of the keyboard. Wireless is cheaper yes, but I don't see it being the deciding factor in price for the controllers. I see the two being similar.


You'll never find ones that are "similar" because Blue-tooth is quite a bit better, has better range, etc. But by functions it generally costs about 40-50 more. Only blue-tooth I've ever seen was over 100 dollars.



> It is one less cost.


Yet you neglected my thing on wireless with/without rumble costing the same.



> Not really, I don't see the wii mote being all that much, and the motion sensing in that is above that of the ps3 controller.


The Wiimote will be very expensive as well I think, because of all the new tech inside of it. But they may take losses on them at the beginning, because they'll make profit on both the system and the games.



> It will cost more than the ps2 controller, how much more than the 360 is unknown, possibly more. How much more it will retail for, not that much of a diffrence i beleive.


I think it will be the most expensive, and the Wiimote will be similarly priced (unless the aforementioned losses idea turns out to be what they do).

Also, considering the demographic (rich graphics whores) Sony is going for, they are probably going to assume if you spend 600 on a console, then you can spend another 60 for an extra controller, as well as 70-80 for a game.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 27, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Either way BD isn't as exciting to me compared to what I've seen on the PS3 but this shouldn't even be talked about her and I don't know why I'm getting into it. It's a good game but nothing that makes me want to get a 360.


That is the difference between yours and my opinions. Blue Dragon looks better than all but 2 or 3 games on PS3 that I have seen so far. And the thing is, there are several games coming to 360 that look better than Blue Dragon. But I guess you are right, it just comes down to preference.

I think you are forgetting that everything Capcom has put on the 360 has done extremely well, and that because of this they are going to increase their support for the console. Also, on the deal with it being more likely for exclusives to go non exclusive to be on PS3, I think you are wrong on this one. For several reasons really, the first on which being development cost. It is much riskier to develope a game for PS3 than it is for 360 due to that, so if they were going to take it out from exclusivity it would be much easier for them to go from PS3 to 360 rather than the other way around. Secondly, the deal with motion control will more likely be non-concequential, because I highly doubt more than a very select few games will require the motion sensing, and at the very least in such a way that it can't be done with dual joysticks.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

> He was surprised how many people aren't buying one/are waiting for a price drop.
> 
> Quote:



Ok, the relevance of that? or did I miss that part out, I don't think people were discussing sales, mind you my memory is a little off, I will check back.



> It had absolutely nothing to do with the fate of the games. I was just proving that more expensive format+higher dev costs increases the price of games quite a bit. (I happen to think an extra 10 dollars per game is a lot, because I'm ripped off of one game for every five I buy)



No you are not, depending on the games, golden eye, Oot, I wouldn't consider those games a ''rip off' and extra $10 is nothing about £7 my money.



> Yet you neglected my thing on wireless with/without rumble costing the same.



No I didn't neglect it.



> You'll never find ones that are "similar" because Blue-tooth is quite a bit better, has better range, etc. But by functions it generally costs about 40-50 more. Only blue-tooth I've ever seen was over 100 dollars.



In the range then, and in functions I mean does the keyboard, never mind. Anyway, I acknowledged that blu-ray costs more. I just don't think it is much of a diffrence, I forgot exactly how I worked it out still. 



> The Wiimote will be very expensive as well I think, because of all the new tech inside of it. But they may take losses on them at the beginning, because they'll make profit on both the system and the games.



So you assume that the Wii will sell the remote cheaply whilst the ps3 will sell theirs at a high price? I could twist that paragraph around so it fits sony, as a matter of fact I said something like that in an earlier post regarding the games, so you can understand it, as you explained it just right now.



> I think it will be the most expensive, and the Wiimote will be similarly priced (unless the aforementioned losses idea turns out to be what they do).



Hmm, the Wiimote will possibly cost the most, due to motion, vibration the microphone and wireless. The playstation only has blu-tooth and basic motion sensing.



> Also, considering the demographic (rich graphics whores) Sony is going for, they are *probably* going to assume if you spend 600 on a console, then you can spend another 60 for an extra controller, as well as 70-80 for a game



Where did you get this idea? That probably should be changed to a possibly still, not that important anyway.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> QFT. There is nothing wrong with a sequal, they are made because people like them.


That's true, but there was a near epidemic with them during one point of last generation. Because nearly every game that came out was a sequal, there was almost no innovation to speak of and the gaming market kind of got boring and stagnated. So while there is nothing wrong with sequals in moderation, to many of them is bad for the industry as a whole.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

> That's true, but there was a near epidemic with them during one point of last generation. Because nearly every game that came out was a sequal, there was almost no innovation to speak of and the gaming market kind of got boring and stagnated. So while there is nothing wrong with sequals in moderation, to many of them is bad for the industry as a whole.



Inovation is not always the key, check out OP ( low blow). Sequals you know what you are getting, you know you will most likely like it. Also for many people you feel tied to the story, as if the games are not completed yet.

Too many isn't damaging for the industry it keeps them a live, to make a whole new game cost more money, making a sequal costs less. You can potentially get more sales on a sequal than a brand new game also. The key is to mix it up, and at the sametime you will still get sequals if someone likes a game they will want another variation. Right now there are many variations of games, so you get a high amount of sequals which is no problem.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to respond to this. Something about this post didn't feel right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 27, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> That is the difference between yours and my opinions. Blue Dragon looks better than all but 2 or 3 games on PS3 that I have seen so far. And the thing is, there are several games coming to 360 that look better than Blue Dragon. But I guess you are right, it just comes down to preference.



Yes it comes down to preference. 





> I think you are forgetting that everything Capcom has put on the 360 has done extremely well, and that because of this they are going to increase their support for the console.


I haven't forgotten this. I put this into account also and I still stick to everything I said earlier in my post. I haven't been putting Capcom down and they will increase their support for the console but it doesn't mean they won't do the same for the PS3 and the franchises already made for the system. I still take this into account. Just because a system does good doesn't mean they will cut off all ties to another system to make a certain system better. 

I'm also not sure but I think that Capcom's only released Dead Rising for the 360.  





> Also, on the deal with it being more likely for exclusives to go non exclusive to be on PS3, I think you are wrong on this one. For several reasons really, the first on which being development cost. It is much riskier to develope a game for PS3 than it is for 360 due to that, so if they were going to take it out from exclusivity it would be much easier for them to go from PS3 to 360 rather than the other way around.


Most big-time companies don't have a problem with developments cost opposed to smaller companies. That's why you have games such as Tekken 6, DMC4 and FFXIII being exclusive for the PS3 and no other system. They are taking a risk and even if the development costs might be a problem for some companies they don't really have that problems. It is risky for some companies but like I said some companies are willing to take the risk to develop them for the PS3. The Lost Planet quote made by the company proves this. 


> Secondly, the deal with motion control will more likely be non-concequential, because I highly doubt more than a very select few games will require the motion sensing, and at the very least in such a way that it can't be done with dual joysticks.


So far FFXIII, MGS4, Tekken 6, DMC4, and alot of other PS3 titles will atleast be using it into the gameplay. It's not something that can be easily transferred over. Besides that many companies won't put their partnership and they loyaly with Sony at risk just to transfer many games to the 360. Sony has alot of exclusives that won't transfer to another system regardless if the 360 is doing well or not and most of them are main PS3 titles. Besides that there are other reasons why many PS3 titles won't be coming to the PS3 such as Sony actually paying for them being exclusive and compatibility with the PS3 whatever that might be. It's not a matter of if a game does well it gets transferred over to another system because it's much more than that.

I'm not saying it's not possible however, don't misunderstand me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

The motion sensing is a feature not a must thing to use .. So if your going to use that as an exuse for them not to port a game thats pretty pathetic =/


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

ssj3 said:
			
		

> ya people love sequels but alot of peoeple hate it when there is nothing but sequels for a system and what not. A. They could fuck it up *cought devil may cry 2* and many others.



You realise with Devil may cry 2 it ''fucked up'' due to inovation right? They tried making some changes in the game like making it easier to attract more people like housewives. 3 which was a prequal was great as they stuck to what made devil may cry 1 great.



			
				=Ssj3 said:
			
		

> I can keep going there is nothing wrong with sequals but a freaking flood of sequels and what not is pathetic and expecially if some of them are not as great as there predicessor.


I will qoute a recent post by me.


			
				Me said:
			
		

> You can potentially get more sales on a sequal than a brand new game also. The key is to mix it up, and at the sametime you will still get sequals if someone likes a game they will want another variation. Right now there are many variations of games, so you get a high amount of sequals which is no problem.





			
				ssj3 said:
			
		

> If there was nothing but sequals on a system and nothing new or intresting it would suck. sorry i just do not think a system with alot of sequals to great or so so games makes the system a "must " buy.


No it wouldn't suck, there are many games out now, many variation of games, sequals will do just fine, a little bit of inovation is cool, but the variety of games, new series are not needed as much.



			
				Ssj3 said:
			
		

> Thats 11 so far i have to check on some of the others hence there japanease titles that will proabably not come over here.


Not comming here is based on asumption, 8 were new games 11 were sequals the graction is 8/19, which I beleive balances out to less than a third, i beleive 1/3rd is less than 3/4.  



			
				Ssj3 said:
			
		

> about BD ( orginal chrono trigger team is all you need to know )


Not really, I would also need a line up off over games I would like to play. If one game sold a system I would possibly own an xbox.



			
				ssj3 said:
			
		

> I ment this gen your going to see alot more 3rd party support go multiplatform because of the cost of the keeping it on one system and how it is cheaper to port games to other systems. Porting from Ps3 to 360 i see no problem honestly virtua tennis 3 is coming along great and the developers said its pretty easy to port between the 2 with minor changes in the code. Hence PS3 uses SPE's and some other Cell stuff that needs a little alerting.
> 
> The machines themselves can handle each others games.



It can be done, but from ps3 to 360 I don't think it is that easy, also there would be a decrease in visual and perfomance I would assume.



			
				ssj3 said:
			
		

> ya but a 300/ 400 dollar machine sounds more inspiring to buy than a 500/ 600 dolalr machine. So if they see LP or Assisans creed for Xbox 360 and there like hell i can save money. This is where Microsoft has the upper hand.



Not really when I go to a shoe shop to buy some shoes I won't say dam that shoe is ?40 I will get it over this ?120 shoe, sony to Microsoft the shoe would be ?60. No I would look at what I prefer, which is better, the quality, those sort of things.



			
				Ssj3 said:
			
		

> So if they see LP or Assisans creed for Xbox 360 and there like hell i can save money. This is where Microsoft has the upper hand.



Is Assassins creed comming to the 360? Eitherway, no they don't have the upperhand, to some yes, and to others no as the ps3 has the better visual. Also the games backing the system come to play.



			
				Ssj3 said:
			
		

> so much opinon basing on our posts but all i will say *yawn for Tekken because nothing really changed over the past 6 to 10 years but graphic enchancements and new characters.



Didn't they add a wall system to the game, alter characters move set somewhat around and change the pace in which you attack. Anyway I have played Every Tekken and there are notibale diffrences between them.



			
				Ssj3 said:
			
		

> about the assians creed comment sadly when ubisoft said that at the next CES they had a project assians ( assians creed) playing on a 360



Did they, that is nice you can play the game then can't you. I didn't realises you were nuts for it though.



			
				Ssj3 said:
			
		

> No what turns me off about the PS3 is more so than price the fact that its so much to develop for and the flood of sequels sorry i been playing games for so long and it just keeps getting repetive anymore.
> 
> But if we want to go by list of games im not going ot waste my time doing so i would list the reasons but a huge flame war would break out so i will stop it at that.



Hm  sequals sequals, what console has many sequals. Sequals are not a bad thing I have explained in this post somewhat why they are cool. Also, if sequal are what annoys you why is the price brought up so often?



			
				Ssj3 said:
			
		

> Well for MGS4 i can see but DMC4? sorry that game is not as great or high standards as MGS4 ( or the MGS series for that matteR ) and seeing how the orginal Chrono trigger team is doing an exlusive Xbox game ( remeber these people made the best RPG back in the SNES generation and hell still beats out alot of this generation.



Actually it is a high standard game, devil may cry that is, not a system seller, but the sort of game people will reckonise when they make their decissions. Obviously it doesn't have the high standards of MGS, half of that is driven by the plot behind it ( which in a post before you stated ''Want to see a story I will go to the movies). Devil may cry has been out for probably 5 years, MGS has been out for almost 10 I think.



			
				Ssj3 said:
			
		

> not saying its a bad system but its not worth the money they are asking for atm .



That is your opinion, to you it isn't worth the money, obviously to the people buying it, it is.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 27, 2006)

Mass Effect>>BD anyway...and please, the Wii has jus as many sequels as  PS3...

Zelda(Fucking Sequel)
Mario Galaxy(Sequel)
Metroid(Sequel)
Smash Bros(Sequel) 

you didnt prove shit with your list SSJ, maybe you should try a little bit harder...besides MGS4 the most anticipated games for PS3 are Original IPs

Assassin's Creed
Heavenly Sword
Army of Two(which looks freaking sweet)

so please shut up, the original IPs for PS3 are being more anticipated than the new games for Wii...when people say Wii, what do you people think about?

Zelda(just a port)
Mario
Smash

nobody says, well Excite Truck looks good...you may think it does, but when you are trying to say why Wii is the better system you use nothing but sequels...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 27, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ya people love sequels but alot of peoeple hate it when there is nothing but sequels for a system and what not. A. They could fuck it up *cought devil may cry 2* and many others.
> 
> Chrono Chross was suppose to live up to Trigger .. ya ok that worked out well.
> 
> I can keep going there is nothing wrong with sequals but a freaking flood of sequels and what not is pathetic and expecially if some of them are not as great as there predicessor.


Alot of sequals end up doing greatly but some have failed but that doesn't mean a good margin of sequals will fail. Either way people love sequals. Mario keeps churning out sequal after sequal and Sunshine didn't live up. The same for many other games but peopel bought it. 

Overall the point is sequals aren't bad. 





> If there was nothing but sequals on a system and nothing new or intresting it would suck. sorry i just do not think a system with alot of sequals to great or so so games makes the system a "must " buy.


There is much more than sequals on the PS3. Just because they have a good amount doesn't mean it's all that they have and as for your comment about you not thinking that more sequals makes a system a must buy, apparently many others do. 


> Thats 11 so far i have to check on some of the others hence there japanease titles that will proabably not come over here.


I wasn't even talking about the sequals at the TGS. I'm talking about the games on the PS3 as a whole. 


> Sadly i was not justifiny anything on what system to buy. I simply went about how much it cost and then he said he would wait and then someone else came in and said why get it.. so thats where it all started.  about BD ( orginal chrono trigger team is all you need to know )


I've already responded to this so I dont' have anything else to really say about this. It's a good game but personally, for me, it's not enough for me to get a 360. 


> I ment this gen your going to see alot more 3rd party support go multiplatform because of the cost of the keeping it on one system and how it is cheaper to port games to other systems. Porting from Ps3 to 360 i see no problem honestly virtua tennis 3 is coming along great and the developers said its pretty easy to port between the 2 with minor changes in the code. Hence PS3 uses SPE's and some other Cell stuff that needs a little alerting.
> 
> The machines themselves can handle each others games.


Most likely alot of games are coming out for for the systems at the same time as opposed to ports because companies do have to make new games. Such as Tony Hawk and Sonic, these two games will most likely be examples of how games will be for the systems and in the end the only way to determine which is better are exclusives. 



> ya but a 300/ 400 dollar machine sounds more inspiring to buy than a 500/ 600 dolalr machine. So if they see LP or Assisans creed for Xbox 360 and there like hell i can save money. This is where Microsoft has the upper hand.


Believe it or not, some people want the better game regardless of price. Me for example I don't care about price as long as I have the better game and system. Price isn't everything even though some people care about it. In the long-run it really depends on the games. 

Back to the main point, I stick by what I said earlier. 


> so much opinon basing on our posts but all i will say *yawn for Tekken because nothing really changed over the past 6 to 10 years but graphic enchancements and new characters.


If you truly believe this then you haven't been playing Tekken nor do you even understand how the game works for the past 6 to 10 years. I've been into the series for a great amount of years and I know how Tekken plays so this comment is foolish. 


> im not going to go deep into this multiplatform stuff because sadly alot of people do not see why i keep saying "it will happen " just give it a year =/
> 
> about the assians creed comment sadly when ubisoft said that at the next CES they had a project assians ( assians creed) playing on a 360


That wasn't a 360. It was a pc. 


> Uh huh i heard this many times in gaming history.. sooner or later expecially because of development costs and many other facts you will start to see a bigger trend of multiplatform games . Its going to happen just because of the great costs of developing for these systems.


And yet this hasn't happened yet in gaming history nor will it happen. Like I said above, not everything will be multi-platform like you are assuming will be. Alot of good games will be for select systems most likely like in the past, things will continue the same trend as they have been because it really hasn't changed regardless of development costs unless they are games such as Tony Hawk, Sonic and ect. Main games such as FFXIII, DMC, Dead Rising and ect will stay true to their home systems. 


> Publications i ment by reveiws and etc of sites. IGN and Gamespot have been talking about this for a while let along 1 up.


I visit these sites almost everyday (IGN especially) and I still have never read anything along the sort that states the 360's lineup is far greater than the PS3's. Especially when the PS3 isn't even out yet and we don't know everything about the games for the system yet compared to the 360's so far. 


> No what turns me off about the PS3 is more so than price the fact that its so much to develop for and the flood of sequels sorry i been playing games for so long and it just keeps getting repetive anymore.
> 
> But if we want to go by list of games im not going ot waste my time doing so i would list the reasons but a huge flame war would break out so i will stop it at that.


Why do you care how much the PS3 costs to develop for if your only playing the game? As for the sequals if you just don't like sequals then don't like sequals but you seem to be thinking that the PS3 is all about sequals and nothing else which isn't true. Keep thinking what your thinking but again the PS3 isn't mainly sequals. 





> Well for MGS4 i can see but DMC4? sorry that game is not as great or high standards as MGS4 ( or the MGS series for that matteR ) and seeing how the orginal Chrono trigger team is doing an exlusive Xbox game ( remeber these people made the best RPG back in the SNES generation and hell still beats out alot of this generation.


People see the game as a system seller and people want the system for that game such as KF here. People love the game so don't shoot it down just you don't feel it's great because it's a great game. Not up to MGS4 level but it's a great game. BD is good and evertyhing but still, MGS4 and DMC4 are extremely extremely impressive games worthy of buying the system for and we've seen it from people. They all are system sellers and they make ppl want the system. 


> not saying its a bad system but its not worth the money they are asking for atm .


In your opinion but in my opinon and many others it's definately worth it based on the games we are recieving compared to other systems. I don't remember the article but I remember reading that EA feels it's better to buy a PS3 because of the 360's defect rate. 

Either way it depends on what you want if it's worth it. It's not a set thing for everything.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

blade if you want sure nintendo does put alot of sequals out there as well to there franshize.. whats sicking is the fact all the mario patys etc. it makes the system look depressing non the less =/


@ gunners and that was not all the 27 games that i posted either that was the list i only had   and that was 19 titles and the percent of that is dun dun dun 57.89 % half of them where sequals out of that 19 and some in that 19  i have ot look into because most of those titles never appeared in the USA so its not assumtion my friend they never came here. Some of them like  Mahjong Taikai IV that series never came to ths USA to my knowledge.

@ kn

holy fuck dude seriously break down your posts im going to have Carpal Tunnel  by the time i turn 30 

@ kn 

many others? who lol. over 40k of Gamefaqs users do not think so  and ya i know its all about opinons that is why where in a freaking essay long battle.. sheesh =/

plus about DMC4 and MGS4 the whole thing was fart going to get the system on launch and i said it was not worth it at this time and guess what? MGS4 and DMC4 are not launch titles.

@Kn

you visit those sitesr regualary? ummm i assume you do not watch the weekly videos or lisen to the podcasts because alot of the reveiws ( even the sony editors) say that 360's line up this holiday season looks much better than Sonys.

that and im also an insider and the roundtable of the editors also say this.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

> ^ and that was not all the 27 games that i posted either that was the list i only had and that was 19 titles and the percent of that is dun dun dun 57.89 % half of them where sequals out of that 19 and some in that 19 i have ot look into because most of those titles never appeared in the USA so its not assumtion my friend they never came here. Some of them like Mahjong Taikai IV that series never came to ths USA to my knowledge.



Could you post the rest of the games? Eitherway if the are 27 games it still doesn't add to 3/4, 8/27 is more than 8/32 which equals 1/4.

If the titles didn't appear in the US and you have to research wouldn't that mean being somewhat new? Anyway, eitherway, if the sequals are cool, most are not complaining.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

Gunners..... 11 of the 20 are over half so far. i bet in the rest of the 7 about 4 more of those are sequals if we do the math 15 / 27 = 55.55 %.. maybe not 3/4 but hell still over half.  i will get the rest of the 7 when i finish my homework   ( danm forums  )


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

> Gunners..... 11 of the 20 are over half so far. i bet in the rest of the 7 about 4 more of those are sequals if we do the math 15 / 27 = 55.55 %.. maybe not 3/4 but hell still over half. i will get the rest of the 7 when i finish reading my class book for homework! ( danm forums  )



You realise that is a handful, there are many other games, some of which are sequals, some of which aren't. Anyway, a greater amount of sequals makes more sense. I will quote myself again .



			
				Me said:
			
		

> You can potentially get more sales on a sequal than a brand new game also. The key is to mix it up, and at the sametime you will still get sequals if someone likes a game they will want another variation. Right now there are many variations of games, so you get a high amount of sequals which is no problem.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

they need the money thx to high development costs on systems. and sadly that sucks =/ 

witch is one of the reaons why i love Xbox live Arcade ( and ther neW XNA thing) and the Virtual Console for Wii. 


mix up yes but not a flood.


you know what about your neg rep you gave me.. was uncalled for but o well =/ here is the meaning of double standard hence you do not know what it is.



> Efforts to defend real or purported double standards usually take the form of denying that a double standard is being applied or attempting to give a good reason for the disparate treatment. For example, children are generally forbidden from acts such as drinking alcohol and smoking tobacco, while adults are usually permitted to perform such acts with impunity. This differential treatment could be described as a double standard, because people are being held to different standards. However, one defending this differential treatment could argue that there is a good reason for the different treatment ? that children are inherently less capable of making mature decisions regarding those activities, so they should be protected from risky and potentially harmful behavior. Supporters of this argument may also point out the fact that use of alcohol and tobacco at a young age can irreparably cause damage to a child's brain development. The counterargument, then, would be that children are not inherently less able to make good decisions, as there are some people who are more mature in their decision-making than other adults, so that age is an arbitrary criterion.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 27, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> @ kn
> 
> holy fuck dude seriously break down your posts im going to have corpral tunnel by the time i turn 30
> 
> ...


I've broken my posts down. I could have written much more if I felt like it but I haven't. 

Yes many others. How about Japan? What about those 2 polls in Japan that has the 60GB PS3 in first place the Wii in second and the 20GB PS3 in 3rd? What about the one that has the PS3 above the Wii? Then you have the ppl that are wanting a PS3 all around regardless of the price, yes many others.  

Just because some people don't doesn't mean everyone won't. 


			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> @Kn
> 
> you visit those sitesr regualary? ummm i assume you do not watch the weekly videos or lisen to the podcasts because alot of the reveiws ( even the sony editors) say that 360's line up this holiday season looks much better than Sonys.
> 
> that and im also an insider and the roundtable of the editors also say this.


I do visit the site regularly. 

I don't listen to the podcasts however. If you have any proof for what your saying then please show me where I can see proof because truthfully I think your just making things up right now with no proof. Hey, you could be telling the truth but I don't think you are. If you have proof than show me because right now I don't think so. Until then I'll say I think your lying because I don't really see proof.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

> they need the money thx to high development costs on systems. and sadly that sucks =/



It isn't the high development cost. They can not afford to hop up invest good money into a game series for it to fail. Like I said why sequals exist, so they can take that risk.



> mix up yes but not a flood.



No, a flood is pretty cool, I like my sequals, I know what I am going to get. New games, for developers, are a wild horse. They could go eitherway, so if they are betting a lot of money on them, they need to make sure they have enough money in the bank in case that horse looses, which is where sequals come in. As long as money is made they will continue and there is nothing wrong with this.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

> @ gunners
> 
> sequals exist because of the high development costs.. this has been pointed out many times allready and really is common sense. They cannot take the risk because of the high development costs of the system if they do they can go bankrupted . So what do they do? sequals of what they did allready that works



It isn't because of high development costs, they actually make more money through sequals, if they spammed out new titles they would losse money, they create new titles as they can possibly turn it into sequals. That's how it works.

Nothing to do with high development costs, if development costs were cheap, they would still make sequals as it is sure money.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> It isn't because of high development costs, they actually make more money through sequals, if they spammed out new titles they would losse money, they create new titles as they can possibly turn it into sequals. That's how it works.
> 
> Nothing to do with high development costs, if development costs were cheap, they would still make sequals as it is sure money.




Allright going to break this down a little bit here. even though i should not i really need to get some things done.


Why do you see more sequals to games than Orginal IPS? because of high development costs of systems.

If development costs for systems where low , there would be more orginal IPs than Sequals. 

But since there so high they have to make sequals of there high profit games so they can get there money back and make a profit. Why do you see only high end money companies like Square and them making something new and orginal? reaons why is because they can afford it.. why can they afford it? because of there great hit franchines that many compaines have so they use these to get the money and then try to make something new.

this is one reason why you do not see any new companies emerge because they do not have the money to do it because of the systems development costs etc.

why do you think that XNL or XNA i forget the name for Microsoft is being released? and why do you think Wii and Xbox live arcade and the virutal console for Wii . These companies see this and are trying to fix this problem so we can get new orginal ideas out there to the public.


this is what hurts video game deisgners the most is the develpment costs of the systems and i am glad to see the companies finnally looking into this problem.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

> If development costs for systems where low , there would be more orginal IPs than Sequals.



Wrong, there would be more original games, but the no. of sequals would still be above, companies will use what works for them, and people buy sequals.



> But since there so high they have to make sequals of there high profit games so they can get there money back and make a profit. Why do you see only high end money companies like Square and them making something new and orginal? reaons why is because they can afford it.. why can they afford it? because of there great hit franchines that many compaines have so they use these to get the money and then try to make something new.



If development costs went down, people would still buy sequals, and the risk of new titles not selling would still be there. So the amount of sequals produced would still top.



> why do you think that XNL or XNA i forget the name for Microsoft is being released? and why do you think Wii and Xbox live arcade and the virutal console for Wii . These companies see this and are trying to fix this problem so we can get new orginal ideas out there to the public.



Well yeah, they are made on the arcade and virtual boy, it doesn't mean they are great though does it. I guess from inovation you will accept what ever, where as I expect the standards of good games released now, and not games that could have been created back in the 90s, people over the internet do these things, I don't class it in high standards to be honest.



> this is what hurts video game deisgners the most is the develpment costs of the systems and i am glad to see the companies finnally looking into this problem.



If the cost dropped they would still make a high amount of sequals as their is a demand for it. If they come up with an great title that in turn because a series, and you get more and more sequals. If it sucks, it ends there.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

eh im not going to argue about it anymore..

All i will say is , we will see more new companies with more orginal IP's and more of the old compaies do the same if the costs where low.

this whole question is a great question for a mailbag at ign or something. Im going to submitt it tonight. Got response from all the editors so far at ign. well the main ones. THe ps3 guy , nintendo guy and 360 guy on a few questions i had to ask. they are more responsive them i thought. that or it was the questions i asked.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

the polls you where talking about where the famitsu polls and the amazon polls. both had the amount of people on them when the polls where takin. ( witch where not as much as the many polls at gamefaqs witch allways was in the 40 to 50 k + range) so your many people to my many people is quite a bit diffearnt. plus all these polls where online as well. ( even the famitsu mag one) 


o you have not seen the titles but IGN / many other editors got to play them. so ya= / just not a select few like "kill zone?" DMC4, MGS4 and another big one that was on the tip of my mind.

mainly all that they said was " the second gen of 360 games looks far better IMO than what sony had at there booth" so all of it was E3 stuff  and the E3 games that where there ( they had over 15 playable ps3 games at E3) 

and i cannot give you the Roundtable stuff hence that is IGN insider stuff and well i do not give something away that i have to subscribe to.


and my bad that i came off a little rough and what not im stuck on this one section in my homework for networking its pretty mind boggling


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 27, 2006)

holy cow, that poll. im not surprised considering the insane price. but i'll be in that majority.....waiting till the price drops....that is, unless i can get one for discount....hehe


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

star it seems you have connections.. your a good man


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 27, 2006)

lol...thanks. i guess im just lucky, that i know the CEO of elpida memory personally, and he's great friends with people at sony. ssj3, u said u did a report on GPU memory? i would like to read that. i am interested in how XDR is not better than GDDR3....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

^ ya im still doing it . its for this semister hehe. 

its not overall better its just in a few aeras where it has its ups and downs. only higher up friends i have is a manger at an IBM office in harrisburg PA.

im still doing comparrisons and all when i get a good bit of it done thats pretty informal to ya i will send it to ya.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

> eh im not going to argue about it anymore..


It wasn't an arguement, was it? .



> All i will say is , we will see more new companies with more orginal IP's and more of the old compaies do the same if the costs where low.



No not really, we would see more new series yes, but the old titles would continue to make sequals as they have a demand, then the new titles would continue to make sequals. They will never stop sequals, its like killing a cow that produces good milk in favour of a new cow you don't know anything about. ( Crap analogy).



> and i cannot give you the Roundtable stuff hence that is IGN insider stuff and well i do not give something away that i have to subscribe to.



Ok I will assume you don't have infomation. Anyway, with internet polls, you have to remember they tap into one section of the market, that is most likely to favour with a particular brand, due to their personality. It could be a huge portion of the ps3 fanbase don't use the internet or bother to take the polls, I know from experience somewhat, most of my freinds who are getting a PS3 don't use the internet too often and they don't use polls, that is my asumption anyway. It works the sameway vice versa. I beleive there are polls where Sony has come up, the point is you can not judge sales from polls.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 27, 2006)

In an attempt to cease the arguing for a little while, here's some news.



Very bad news.



> PS3 Distribution Trouble?
> CNBC Finance reports possible problems with manufacturing.





> According to CNBC Financial News, PS3 consumers may want to try and reserve their pre-order a bit faster than previously thought. In an earlier report, CNBC Financial News stated that the stock of Sony fell 3.1% to 44.42 dollars a share based on information from Mitsubishi UFJ that Sony might not be able to produce 6 million units of the forthcoming next-gen system.
> 
> According to Mitsubishi's report, Sony would not be able to meet its estimates for the fiscal year. Instead, the PlayStation company is projected by the group to produce about half, or 3 million units, of the Blu-ray-powered hardware.
> 
> ...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 27, 2006)

thats good fucking news...now it'll definitely fucking sell on Ebay...


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

> In an attempt to cease the arguing for a little while, here's some news.
> 
> 
> 
> Very bad news.



There is no arguement.

Anyway I don't see it as very bad news, it isn't the best of news to occur, but it isn't ''dam this is going to set us back majorly''.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 27, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> thats good fucking news...now it'll definitely fucking sell on Ebay...


Fuck that im gonna sell the fucking box and trick people


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 27, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> the polls you where talking about where the famitsu polls and the amazon polls. both had the amount of people on them when the polls where takin. ( witch where not as much as the many polls at gamefaqs witch allways was in the 40 to 50 k + range) so your many people to my many people is quite a bit diffearnt. plus all these polls where online as well. ( even the famitsu mag one)


Err, no not really. 

I'm talking about the 2 Amazon polls and the Tsutaya poll that has the PS3 above the Wii. There were no numbers in the polls at all. I don't really know where the numbers and amount comes from but the polls didn't have them. 

I'm not talking about Famitsu so if they said anything I'm not talking about them. 


> o you have not seen the titles but IGN / many other editors got to play them. so ya= / just not a select few like "kill zone?" DMC4, MGS4 and another big one that was on the tip of my mind.


DMC4 isn't playable at all nor has it ever been playable yet. The first time it officially because playable is during the TGS as said by the producers. All we have from it is a trailer and information from Famitsu about the game. MGS4 of course not playable. Alot of the games aren't playable yet. 

I don't really know about Killzone but I doubt it unless it was the PSP version since we don't know much about Killzone 3. Really no real PS3 games have been playable as of right now. 


> mainly all that they said was " the second gen of 360 games looks far better IMO than what sony had at there booth" so all of it was E3 stuff  and the E3 games that where there ( they had over 15 playable ps3 games at E3)
> 
> and i cannot give you the Roundtable stuff hence that is IGN insider stuff and well i do not give something away that i have to subscribe to.


Ohhhhh, just E3? Well I can understand that then 

Back then Sony didn't really have anything and their major stuff didn't come out until later so that's understandable. Most of the brunt is coming out during the TGS where they will reveal everything so I can really understand the E3 thing. After E3 tons of info has been coming out so if they made this statement then I'll believe they said it. 


> and my bad that i came off a little rough and what not im stuck on this one section in my homework for networking its pretty mind boggling


Yeah, that's mainly the real reason I responded lol.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

> Fuck that im gonna sell the fucking box and trick people


If you buy things on ebay isn't your adress like shown? If you sold someone a box they would want your blood.  That is a great idea go ahead and do it, I would. .

We need some humour.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Err, no not really.
> 
> I'm talking about the 2 Amazon polls and the Tsutaya poll that has the PS3 above the Wii. There were no numbers in the polls at all. I don't really know where the numbers and amount comes from but the polls didn't have them.



no they did list the numbers .. i have that same exact poll booked marked and in that they say how many ppl where takin for the poll. Its not as much as the gamefaqs polls at all.  ( there where like 5 console polls on gamefaqs at least)about the famitsu one whats odd about that the first week Wii beat Ps3 then the next weeks polls it went the opposite and kept switching back and forth for about a month ( yes they have weekly polls in the mags) 


> DMC4 isn't playable at all nor has it ever been playable yet. The first time it officially because playable is during the TGS as said by the producers. All we have from it is a trailer and information from Famitsu about the game. MGS4 of course not playable. Alot of the games aren't playable yet.
> 
> I don't really know about Killzone but I doubt it unless it was the PSP version since we don't know much about Killzone 3. Really no real PS3 games have been playable as of right now.



ummm i said EXCEPT  when i named those titles meaning i knew they where not playable at E3 .



> Back then Sony didn't really have anything and their major stuff didn't come out until later so that's understandable. Most of the brunt is coming out during the TGS where they will reveal everything so I can really understand the E3 thing. After E3 tons of info has been coming out so if they made this statement then I'll believe they said it.
> 
> Yeah, that's mainly the real reason I responded lol.



   was WAYY after E3 before tons of enough came out. but still they did have like 15 + ps3 games at E3 and a few big hits where there. Assasins creed and heavenly sword was one of them.


blade and veggito where going to make aLOT OF MONEY


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 27, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> no they did list the numbers .. i have that same exact poll booked marked and in that they say how many ppl where takin for the poll. Its not as much as the gamefaqs polls at all.  ( there where like 5 console polls on gamefaqs at least)about the famitsu one whats odd about that the first week Wii beat Ps3 then the next weeks polls it went the opposite and kept switching back and forth for about a month ( yes they have weekly polls in the mags)


Can you post a link to the Amazon and the Tasyuya polls? What I have seen and read don't show numbers at all so if you have them please post them. I have my version and I'll look for it if you need to see it which I'll post after your version. 


> ummm i said EXCEPT  when i named those titles meaning i knew they where not playable at E3 .


Not many of the most known PS3 titles were playable. Heavenly Sword was playable however and the current version looks much better. Still not many PS3 games were playable that part of the PS3's major force. That's why during the TGS most of the PS3's major stuff comes into play with 29 playable titles along with 35 different videos. These will dwaft what they have shown at this year's E3. 


> was WAYY after E3 before tons of enough came out. but still they did have like 15 + ps3 games at E3 and a few big hits where there. Assasins creed and heavenly sword was one of them.


How can you say it was way after E3 when previously you said "the second gen of 360 games looks far better IMO than what sony had at there booth" so all of it was E3 stuff and the E3 games that where there"? 

There's a difference between showing a trailer for a game and then actually seeing the game in action and knowing stuff about it. Alot of the PS3's titles weren't shown in their full glory and we only saw one trailer. Asdassin's Creed was there but it was just a trailer and a great trailer is was. Afterwards we recieve some more info about it. 

Either way what they showed at E3 is nothing compared to the information that's been leaked about the games after E3 to today and what they will show at the TGS. That much can be easily said.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

...  you said good information came out after E3 and i said WAYYY AFTER there was nothing but negative stuff about sony for months and still is really.

also assians creed i swear i herd ign in there weekly reports say that there was there favorite game and they got to play it .

but before i start finishing my work im going to comment on these 27 ( not 29)  games ( really gamespot only showing 20 atm but i have to search)



> PlayStation 3 playable titles:
> Armored Core 4 (From Software)
> Blade Storm Hyakunen Sensou (Koei)
> Coded Arms Assault (Konami)
> ...



guess what except for LAir and DMC4 out of that 20 the rest where at E3 ( playable btw) ... all i have to say is *yawn* only things showing up at TGS that are somewhat exciting (IMO and dont go quoting and saying this is your opinon because umm no duh ) are DMC4 , and seems there is still no reports of MGS4 being there or killzone.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 27, 2006)

> ... you said good information came out after E3 and i said WAYYY AFTER there was nothing but negative stuff about sony for months and still is really.


There's been good information about the PS3 and there's been negative information. The only difference is negative information usually is more popular than good information but to go as far as to say there's been nothing but negative information and it's still the same right now is false statement. 

On topic Resistance: Fall of Man gifs


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 28, 2006)

only differance is the fact the negative information was ALOT more than the good information  thats for sure...  ( guess i should have made that sentence a little bit clearer because people have a habbit on this forum to pull out a single mistake in a post and blow it out of proportion)


----------



## pajamas (Aug 28, 2006)

The physics on Resistance look good! Of course, they better goddamn look good. If it takes up 22 gigs it better have the best damn phsyics engine on the planet!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 28, 2006)

o forgot about the pollls .. seems that the Wii did not lose to the PS3 umm it was quite differant.



*Published: August 22, 2006 9:38 AM PDT*






Japan Now Totally Wants the Wii

*Published: August 1, 2006 12:46 PM PDT*






*

Japan Now Totally Wants the Wii*

* August 23 2006 *

got alot more looking through the huge lists of bookmarks.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 28, 2006)

Resistace does look fucking good...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 28, 2006)

Resistance looks amazing. Much much better than I expected it to look. I'm impressed. 

Onto something new
*
The History of the Sony Playstation*

Part 1
click me

Part 2
click me

Part 3
click me

A good watch


----------



## JagZ (Aug 28, 2006)

Resistance rocks, so does MGS4 and Assasin's Creed !


----------



## Gunners (Aug 28, 2006)

JagZ said:
			
		

> Resistance rocks, so does MGS4 and Assasin's Creed !



Yeah they are the reasons why I will buy my PS3 a long with other titles of course, I don't think I will have enough money to get all the games I want thinking about it.

So what I will do, is like give the games points of 5, then the ones I rank highest will get purchased first, games I miss will get picked up on the scrape of second hand games.  Yeah something I should do.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 28, 2006)

I just wanted to say how I find it amusing how sony is all "omg cell this cell that" and acting like its the best thing ever when it cant run crysis XD


----------



## pajamas (Aug 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say how I find it amusing how sony is all "omg cell this cell that" and acting like its the best thing ever when it cant run crysis XD


I have a hunch that to run Crysis on Max everything one's computer will need:

Five Core 2 Extreme Edition processors
85 GB of RAM
Ten ATi Radeon DX10 Crossfire Cards AND Ten Nvidia GeForce DX 10 SLi Cards
One 523857362260933X CD drive
Three more Core 2 Extreme Edition processors
A power supply large enough to power a small city
And two hundred phase coolers to keep the entire system from overheating

So of COURSE the PS3 can't run Crysis. NOTHING can!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say how I find it amusing how sony is all "omg cell this cell that" and acting like its the best thing ever when it cant run crysis XD




Wii cant either...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah

The PS3, 360 and the Wii can't run Crysis. At all. Nothing really wrong with that.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 28, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> Wii cant either...


So? The Wii can't run anything. Nintendo's never said "our processor is great!" by any means whatsoever.

Sony, on the other hand, is claiming that they can completely replace a high-end computer with their amazing new console.

Yet it can't run a PC game. Tsk tsk.

That's the difference, Nintendo has never tried to claim their system is powerful, but Sony is heralding their's as a system from God, when games are already being made (before its life even begins) that demand more than what the PS3 can bring.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 28, 2006)

im guessing if the Crysis developers took time to retool the game for PS3, it could run it...as of right now, PS3 couldnt even run Titan Quest because its not made for it, so i still dont see the big deal...


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 29, 2006)

wait a minute. i saw the stuff for crysis, the ps3 cant handle? what kinda of bullshit is this? if it cant handle crysis, then it sure cant handle oblivion.....fuck! i guess i was so enamoured with Gran Turismo.....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 29, 2006)

well crysis is using DX 10 technology witch both the PS3 and Xbox360 cannot immulate. DX10 launches with Vista and vista is supopsed to be a main push for PC gaming.

though to play this game on the highest settings? ouch i guess i need that QUAD SLI setup .


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say how I find it amusing how sony is all "omg cell this cell that" and acting like its the best thing ever when it cant run crysis XD


I'm sure helping cure cancer takes precedence over running a pretty video game. XD


----------



## pajamas (Aug 29, 2006)

staradderdragoon said:
			
		

> wait a minute. i saw the stuff for crysis, the ps3 cant handle? what kinda of bullshit is this? if it cant handle crysis, then it sure cant handle oblivion.....fuck! i guess i was so enamoured with Gran Turismo.....


you saw Crysis in DX9.

If IGN is to be believed Crysis in DX10 looks like an interactive movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2006)

Jea resistance is looking fuckin awsome latly


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2006)

> I just wanted to say how I find it amusing how sony is all "omg cell this cell that" and acting like its the best thing ever when it cant run crysis XD



Hm, out of the blue a little. It isn't really funny, putting crisis on ps3 is like putting a Wii game on the ps3, it won't work due to the coding. It doesn't work on the other consoles either. If they recode the game for PS3 it could possibly work. The sameway you have to recode any port.

Welcome back Crazymtf.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks, glad to be back, see fighting continues here, haha


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 29, 2006)

thing is Ps3 and 360 GPU archeture cannot handle DX10 so you simply cannot change the code of the game to make it work. 

now in Dx9 proabably so.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome back Crazy 

New Untold Legendsark Kingdom screens

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hylian (Aug 29, 2006)

> *PS3 downgraded again*
> 
> RSX woes this time
> 
> ...


link

again? this happened before?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 29, 2006)

Apparently Assassin's Creed is coming to the PC. So yeah, it's not exclusive.


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 29, 2006)

The PS3 downgrading was somewhat expected. 
Having to fix all them hardware and all so it will run efficiently.
Happens to every new console.

That Assassin's Creed news well was inevitable. 
It was simply just a matter of time.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 29, 2006)

Tons of news today
*
New Interview with Kaz*
*Spoiler*: __ 





> Newsmaker: Let the PS3 games begin
> 
> This holiday season, few consumer electronics categories are being watched more closely than that of video game consoles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 29, 2006)

Hmmm, about the PS3 being downgraded, wasn't this debunked already? It's coming from the inquirer again too. They've made some extremely large lies about Sony alread so if this ends up being one it won't surprise me. Either way it's just a rumor for now coming from the inquirer so take that as a very large large grain of salt based on what they've said before about the PS3 and it ended up being false. 

As for the Assasssin's Creed info, I'll wait until it's actually announced for it. Countless countless times have people tried to put it on another system and even with a so-called "leak". It could happen but until I see confirmation I won't believe it, just like all the other times. 

The rest of the collosal news
*Burnout 5 for the PS3*


> Burnout 5 Rips up Next-gen
> Criterion's latest destruction driver heading to Xbox 360 and PS3.
> by IGN UK Staff
> 
> ...







Huge article next
*
Unlocking Cell's Potential*
CLICK ME - Part 1
CLICK ME - Part 2
CLICK ME - Part 3
CLICK ME - Part 4
Link removed - Part 5
Very long article but I will quote something from the final page





> Mike Acton: Well, each developer is going to have their own tricks and ideas, and it's hard to speculate on what sort of amazing things we'll see over the lifetime of the Playstation 3. There are a few that seem like obvious choices:
> 
> o Compression; both image and geometry data. For the amount of content I expect to see over the course of this generation of games, real time decompression of just about everything that is pumped to the GPU will be a must-have. With the right techniques, at times working with compressed data will actually be faster than uncompressed data on the SPUs!
> 
> ...


*
Blu-ray Demoed*


> Blu-ray Demoed
> Sony shows off the playback functionality of the PS3.
> by IGN Staff
> 
> ...


----------



## pajamas (Aug 29, 2006)

the people at that first interview thing are idiots: 





> There were rumors that the Wii would be priced for less than $250.


Wrong. Nintendo officially announced it would be priced less than $250.

But I see that he changed his mind and revamped the number from 1 million at launch to 2 million. Well, we'll see how that goes.

KN: That's a different downgrade. Is this one true? Probably. It'd cut down costs, and thus make Sony's loss per console not as financially damaging.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2006)

> about what fart posted... here are more sources.


The original source still comes from the The Inquirer, eitherway I am not fussed over it, a 10% decrease whoa, if the change was made it was possibly to cut back on the power needed.



> But I see that he changed his mind and revamped the number from 1 million at launch to 2 million. Well, we'll see how that goes.


He didn't change his mind, he made a mistake last time, they say they are on schedule so, yeah it is all cool.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 29, 2006)

No one knows if this one's true or not but there have been reports of downgrades and they have been debunked. I don't really care about Sony trying to cut down it's losses if that's true because I play for the games, that's it. I like the company but truthfully it's none of my business and I don't care. If it ends up being true than it's true but it really won't be the end all thing and it won't be a deciding factor. 
*
PS3 Blu-ray pics
*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## pajamas (Aug 29, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> No one knows if this one's true or not but there have been reports of downgrades and they have been debunked. I don't really care about Sony trying to cut down it's losses if that's true because I play for the games, that's it. I like the company but truthfully it's none of my business and I don't care. If it ends up being true than it's true but it really won't make much difference.
> 
> *PS3 Blu-ray pics*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


That interface looks annoying complex. I hope they fix it up for the final verstion. There are like 20 different choices to scroll through there. That looks more like an interface for the Wiimote than an analog controller.

But who knows.

I also find it interesting how colorful the shape buttons are on the controller. They look a lot brighter than they did on the Dualshock.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 29, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Apparently Assassin's Creed is coming to the PC. So yeah, it's not exclusive.



if its coming out for PC, then it should also soon come out for 360 right?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 29, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> if its coming out for PC, then it should also soon come out for 360 right?



well funny thing is. when they where showing it off at one of there latest things there was no PS3s or PC's around and guess what? just an Xbox360 ( 2 of them) lol.

i posted that article in the 360 thread.

either way its bound to happen.


----------



## TheTotalOne (Aug 29, 2006)

Ps3 will be the best system out of the next gens!

by the way ssj3 goku, this isn't the xbox 360 forum


----------



## Hylian (Aug 29, 2006)

TheTotalOne said:
			
		

> Ps3 will be the best system out of the next gens!
> 
> by the way ssj3 goku, this isn't the xbox 360 forum



still, it kinda has to do with ps3 since assassins creed might not be 
exclusive for it anymore


----------



## TheTotalOne (Aug 29, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> still, it kinda has to do with ps3 since assassins creed might not be
> exclusive for it anymore




I dont really need assasin creed


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2006)

> That interface looks annoying complex. I hope they fix it up for the final verstion. There are like 20 different choices to scroll through there. That looks more like an interface for the Wiimote than an analog controller.



It looks confusing , to each their own I guess. To me relatively simple, similar to the dvd set out for the ps2.



> well funny thing is. when they where showing it off at one of there latest things there was no PS3s or PC's around and guess what? just an Xbox360 ( 2 of them) lol.



Really, I heard it ran on the PC and not the 360.



> either way its bound to happen.



It could happen, it isn't a dead fact sure that it will happen.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Aug 29, 2006)

Finally things that are starting to prove that this thing is worth 650 $.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 29, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> It looks confusing , to each their own I guess. To me relatively simple, similar to the dvd set out for the ps2.




its exactly the same as the PS2 interface, which is hella easy to use...


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2006)

> its exactly the same as the PS2 interface, which is hella easy to use...
> __________________



Exactly, it poses no problem to me, and I see no reason why it should be changed, it looks basic and simple.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 29, 2006)

yup yup...and the PS3 Online Interface is just like the PSPs which to me is easy to use as well...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 29, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> its exactly the same as the PS2 interface, which is hella easy to use...



For a normal Jo smo maybe not.. Xbox's has the easiest from what i seen.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2006)

> For a normal Jo smo maybe not.. Xbox's has the easiest from what i seen.



Well if a normal Jo smo went out and bought the PS3 you would assume he at least knows how to read or navigate the menu. It would take what about 5 minutes to learn how to use it.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 29, 2006)

hey is GTA 4 gonna be a ps3 launch title? i havnt heard anything about
that yet..


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 29, 2006)

It's coming out October 17, 200*7*.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 29, 2006)

no, GTAIV doesnt come out till next Oct. for both the 360 and PS3...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

Saint Rows is the game to get to wait for it for sure. Man if they put each othere in between in the future ima be fuckin happy


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 30, 2006)

Great news for Final Fantasy XIII and Final Fantasy Versus XIII fans. 


			
				Final Fantasy XIII and Final Fantasy Versus XIII comes to TGS said:
			
		

> French said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like it's coming to the TGS, the both of them!!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

Hell yeah some verse video's, let's see what this one will look like. 13 looks fuckin nice so i can't wait


----------



## Gunners (Aug 30, 2006)

I can't wait, both games I am going to scrape up for my PS3, how things are going I probably can't get a Wii for a good while. Though when I get a job things should be cool.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 30, 2006)

who cares about the Wii? this is the PS3 thread...j/k

but anywho, I cant wait to see what Versus looks like...from the Kingdom Hearts Team, it should be great...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

^Yeah, from that one picture it looks good. Man so many good games for so many systems, i need a new job


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 30, 2006)

Like i said i knew this was going to happen.



> Confirmed: Assassin's Creed Staking Out PCs
> Ubisoft fesses up to Assassin's multiple targets.





> August 30, 2006 - When Ubisoft unveiled Assassin's Creed at E3 earlier this year, it was touted as a PlayStation 3 exclusive. And ever since then rumors have been flying around hinting that the game's "exclusivity" may be more temporary than Ubisoft initially let on. Whispers of an Xbox 360 port are nothing new, but yesterday came reports of a PC version as well.
> 
> Apparently, the most recent issue of UK magazine PC Gamer spills the beans on Assassin's PC future. When initially pressed for comment, Ubisoft said, "mum's the word!" But now IGN has received an official reply from the publisher:
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

Computer i knew it, look at prince of persia. Owell still looks like a must own for any system you got, doesn't mean anythin but good news.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 30, 2006)

still not confirmed for 360, so its at least Console Exclusive as of now...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 30, 2006)

umm it was playing on 360's at the latest CES  so


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

Prince of persia was on XBOX so i think it will be on XBOX 360. Even so whichever system you have the game looks like a "Must" own.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 30, 2006)

i want to know PC specs before anything


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 30, 2006)

jesus people, assassn's creed hasnt been confirmed for 360...can we just fucking drop it...until it is confirmed, its still only rumors...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 30, 2006)

It seems as though I've been mistaken people. Check this out:


> - Square Enix confirmed that they will be showing new videos of both Final Fantasy XIII andFinal Fantasy Versus XIII at the Tokyo Game Show.




As it turns out they will both be showing NEW videos for both FFXIII and Versus XIII and not Versus like I previously posted. Awesome. 

Not we will see the true main character of XIII since there's been rumors that Lightning isn't the real one (rumors her name is Lightning also).


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice find man, rep for that.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 30, 2006)

man, i really wanted a hott lead girl this time, an actual girl...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 30, 2006)

I actually think Lighning is the main character but I also think there will be a guy main character.

Unlike all the other FFs I think we will have 2 main characters as the party which one doesn't overlap the other. Or better yet the guy could be the main character while she could be an extremely important side character that is just as important as the main character. 

Here's some other potential scenerios:

- Another interesting scenerio is if she falls in love with the guy(main character) but then she becomes the antagonist later on in the game because of the forces she works for or something like that putting her as the antagonist. 
- She could be THE main character
- She starts off as being the antagonist but through a weird turn of events she becomes part of the party and then travels with them and eventually ends up loving the main character

I guess we will find out at the TGS.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 30, 2006)

^ that sceniro i hope does not happen its been done many times. but good thinking none the less.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 31, 2006)

*PS3 Slogan Revealed: "This is Living"*



> The official slogan for PlayStation 3 in Europe: "This is Living".
> 
> The seductive, ludicrously shiny black casing of PS3, marked with the iconic lettering of the PS3 logo, disintegrates into a thousand pieces before re-forming into a bold, bubbly font spelling the words This is Living, a logo in itself which beats like a heart twice 'up-close' and then twice 'distant' (repeat)...



nothing really important, just wanna show u people the ps3 slogan


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 1, 2006)

I'll try to make this brief incase a flame war is attempting to start

Assassin's Creed now has been confirmed for the 360. We knew it was going to happen eventually and now it's come. 

Alright, that's it. Please people let's not talk about it because I can see some wars about to happen. Let's move on. Now PS3 and 360 owners will get to play this amazing game. That's it.


----------



## Aman (Sep 1, 2006)

''We knew it was going to happen eventually and now it's come.''

Did that include you? XD

Just wanted to say that, won't do any more posts on the matter.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 1, 2006)

no i lied, this is the actual sony slogan  : 
Link removed


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 1, 2006)

thats fucking awesome...that would make me buy their shit..if i wasnt already.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 1, 2006)

*Ubisoft insider says PS3 has long load times 
*


> ""DeLoura does concede that the Xbox 360's 12x DVD, which reads at 16MB/second, gives it a clear speed advantage over the PS3's 2x BD drive at 9MB/second, making for significantly faster load times in games, as well as a much cheaper component price for Microsoft. But that point doesn't necessary dissuade him entirely from Sony's BD strategy"



i thought sony said it was gonna be faster because of blue-ray..


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2006)

It's really sad when people are goin to argue with "Load" times...i just laugh at the pitful soul of one.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 1, 2006)

* PS3 will not ship with HDMI cables!*



> Just a quick update on the PS3. It's been confirmed that the PlayStation 3 will not ship with an HDMI cable. After Sony's been talking up how they will be "true HD", and how HDMI will kick component's ass, they now decide they can't spring the $5 for an HDMI cable? Great. ? Jason Che




don't i need a HDMI cable to play the ps3 without a HDTV? or is it
to play with it?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> It's really sad when people are goin to argue with "Load" times...i just laugh at the pitful soul of one.


I hate long load times   I put up with it, but I do certainly hate them.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2006)

Yep those cabels you can get anywhere for 3 bucks, owait, we should compalin about that too 



			
				Stumpy said:
			
		

> I hate long load times   I put up with it, but I do certainly hate them.


Longer load times. Besides oblivion the load times are quick so what if it's longer? What those 2-3 seconds you have to wait for, WOW


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Longer load times. Besides oblivion the load times are quick so what if it's longer? What those 2-3 seconds you have to wait for, WOW


That's two or three seconds that I am not playing the game.  Load times started getting pretty crazy on some Xbox games (elohel chaos theory??).  Sometimes it just gets on my nerves.

but for a game like Oblivion I can accept longer times because I know that it must load much more than other games.  and its usually one big load in the beginning then small loads here and there.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 1, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> I hate long load times   I put up with it, but I do certainly hate them.



yea same here. especially since my fat ps2 just got alot slower all of the
sudden. i seriously have to wait like 2 long minutes just for a game to start..


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2006)

I think i can officaly say gamers these day bitch more then my mother


----------



## Hylian (Sep 2, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I think i can officaly say gamers these day bitch more then my mother



well you'd probably complain if it happened to u. i usually dont mind it, but
after a year or something it gets annoying

maybe its because my ps2 is really old, but still


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't know about the load times. An insider who's been giving tons of PS3 rumors (most have come true already such as the PSP bundle, Resistance info, and ect and he said all of this before they were announced to be true). So far he looks to be an insider that knows alot more than we do. He said this about load times





			
				Response to load time questions said:
			
		

> Fast. Really fast. The Heavenly Sword demo was loading up in 4-5 seconds, which is even more impressive when you start to think about how much content it has to load off the disc. I did ask if they were using a standard 2x BRD but all I got was a creepy-ass "if I told you I'd have to kill you" smile. I suspect we may end up with the new 4x drives... but that's pure interpretive speculation on my part.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2006)

^And Kyubi once again wins!


----------



## djfalcon (Sep 2, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> * PS3 will not ship with HDMI cables!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so then your getting the 499 version...

not too happy w/ sony not including the cables. if im paying for the damn port for HDMI they should at least meet me halfway with the cable. how much do they go for anyway?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2006)

djfalcon said:
			
		

> so then your getting the 499 version...
> 
> not too happy w/ sony not including the cables. if im paying for the damn port for HDMI they should at least meet me halfway with the cable. how much do they go for anyway?


$4.99


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 2, 2006)

You guys missed the fact that even though the Drives me slower, he didnt include that the HDD will cache most of it, which will result in faster loading times...


----------



## Aman (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, if 5 bucks is such a small price, why couldn't Sony include it? A lot of people buying the PS3 will need that cable, and since it's so cheap, normally it would be included.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

Fight night 3 is comming I think, with features somewhat exclusive to the playstation 3. Maybe you will weave with the controller.

Aman, I don't know, it seems a little stupid like how you buy a console and they don't send you a memory card stuff bites like a bitch.


----------



## Aman (Sep 2, 2006)

You can still play without a memory card, a lot of people won't be able to play their PS3s right away because of this. At least that's why I don't like it.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

> You can still play without a memory card, a lot of people won't be able to play their PS3s right away because of this. At least that's why I don't like it.



I said I find it annoying like that, which in every sense is true you can not play a game without a memory card well you can it will just suck.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 2, 2006)

I think Ps3 shouldn't try to be some all around entertainment system, but stick too gaming.

 Also, the games better all (no exception) have comepltly new and innovative ways of playing. I can't stand when a system upgrades and the Ai doesn't dramatically improve. The standard Ai for this bad boy should be monstrous. MGS2 level AI should be the damn minimum for any game. Otherwise I will be digusted.


----------



## Aman (Sep 2, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I said I find it annoying like that, which in every sense is true you can not play a game without a memory card well you can it will just suck.


Hehe, well the thing with memory cards has always been like that (although anyone who buys a PS3, Wii or 360 premium will be able to save, the exception being the 360 Core), but including the HDMI cable that would normally have been included since many can't play without it hasn't been included.


And it seems like I'll need to wait longer for a good price than most people, the PS3 will cost 800-950 dollars over here. And no that wasn't a typo, 950 dollars... Because of taxes and stuff. I guess that's what you would expect from Sweden.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 2, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I don't know about the load times. An insider who's been giving tons of PS3 rumors (most have come true already such as the PSP bundle, Resistance info, and ect and he said all of this before they were announced to be true). So far he looks to be an insider that knows alot more than we do. He said this about load times



yea i heard of those, thats why i thought it was gonna be fast. but now
ubisoft's saying that it's slow, at least slowing than 360


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 2, 2006)

I think loading times will be acceptable and pretty fast. Someone else confirmed their loading time on a game wasn't that large either but I forgot who. 



			
				Udesphikaiyo said:
			
		

> I think Ps3 shouldn't try to be some all around entertainment system, but stick too gaming.
> 
> Also, the games better all (no exception) have comepltly new and innovative ways of playing. I can't stand when a system upgrades and the Ai doesn't dramatically improve. The standard Ai for this bad boy should be monstrous. MGS2 level AI should be the damn minimum for any game. Otherwise I will be digusted.



Speaking of AI 


			
				Graphics are no big deal claims Sony UK boss said:
			
		

> The videogames industry is no longer focused on improving graphics, according to Sony Computer Entertainment UK boss Ray Maguire, with attention now turning to artificial intelligence to make games more compelling.
> 
> Speaking at the BAFTA headquarters in London, at an event designed to underline the British Academy's new commitment to the videogame medium, Maguire said that the power of the central processors in the next-generation consoles meant that graphics were no longer top priority for developers.
> 
> ...


Link removed


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

Where can I get a cell processor to slap in my brain, 256 million calculations per second. Dam. I guess AI will increase to a good degree no cheap ways to take out enimies I guess, all the better anyway.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 2, 2006)

they are still going to give you HD Composite cords(like the 360)and everyone will still be able to play their PS3s the day they get it....ALL TVS USE COMPOSITE FUCKING CORDS!


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 2, 2006)

sonylol said:
			
		

> "We are no longer interested in graphics"


bull fucking shit.  srry this statement angers me somewhat.



> Also, the games better all (no exception) have comepltly new and innovative ways of playing.


don't worry man in Genji two you can flip over giant enemy crabs and hit them in their weak spots for MASSIVE damage... insane innovation


----------



## little nin (Sep 2, 2006)

ok in europe is it still the expensive version only?

i have enough money for it now... worked all summer and have money for ps3, with interest  lol...neway i think im gnna get it next year...
but, i'll need to get a HD too  then thats more saving for a while lol


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> bull fucking shit.  srry this statement angers me somewhat.
> 
> 
> *don't worry man in Genji two you can flip over giant enemy crabs and hit them in their weak spots for MASSIVE damage... insane innovation*


They mean there done upgrading the graphics and now workin on the AI, stop bitching already. . 

*DS - Don't push your luck...*


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

> don't worry man in Genji two you can flip over giant enemy crabs and hit them in their weak spots for MASSIVE damage... insane innovation



Why do people take one thing and use it against the game. A crap was flipped over and hit on its weak point, Genji is a game so far out things will happen. Overall it isn't actually a bad game. 


Insane inovation, sometimes simple does it you try being too creative and you ruin what is good. To be honest I don't care about the lack on inovation as the stuff that's comming out, I actually like it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2006)

I did, it's just the fanboys are really starting to piss me off -_-


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

> I did, it's just the fanboys are really starting to piss me off -_-



Yeah me I don't blame you. Genji looks like a game it gets good reviews the ''Flip the crab over hit weak point'' joke is going to far and it doesn't actually make the game any less of game. It makes me wonder what the response would be if it was on another console. Genji 2 when I get my PS3 I will most likely get this game, it doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 2, 2006)

How bout y'all can just be mature about it and let it go instead of mouthing off like school kids?  It's just a silly statement that's old and done with anyway.  Don't risk getting kicked out because of something stupid like that.



> they are still going to give you HD Composite cords(like the 360)and everyone will still be able to play their PS3s the day they get it....ALL TVS USE COMPOSITE FUCKING CORDS!


No, not all TVs use composite.  Most use either S-Video or normal video/AV cables.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 2, 2006)

sony said:
			
		

> We are not interested in graphics


I'm starting to wonder if the Sony execs actually talk to each other. One day the American guy says "GRFX R PWN LOL!" A week later the European guy says, "Fuk Grfx, smart enemez is where itz at!" Next week a Japanese PR will be saying, "AI sucks! THE CELL PROCESSOR WILL BE USED TO MAKE BABIES!!! We know that the average gamer lives in his basement and has no way to talk to women or have children to help their online legacy live on. So now, using a special adapter, the Cell processor will use its amazing capabilites to produce a human child!"

Sorry for the rantish thing, but it's getting really annoying how they seem to change their focus on what the PS3 is about every other week or so. -_-


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2006)

^Cause maybe each is trying to say what there part focused on. It's not ONE person making the system...


----------



## RockLee (Sep 2, 2006)

It's different PR. Different markets care about different things.

However, I must admit that it makes the PS3 look scattered. What is it? Is it focused on graphics? AI? Cell? Blu-Ray? Is it a console? A computer?

Is it a jack-of-all-trades and a master of none?

Not be down on the PS3, because, if it weren't for the price, I would have picked this alongside the Wii on launch day (I mean, look at FF13's graphics and LAIR's massive battles! ), but... I'm getting mixed messages. Consolidate yourself, Sony.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

> However, I must admit that it makes the PS3 look scattered. What is it? Is it focused on graphics? AI? Cell? Blu-Ray? Is it a console? A computer?



Well in fairness the AI is linked to the cell processor and Blu-ray, cell processer at a fast rate 256 million calculations a sec. Blu-ray allows more space. And graphics is eye candy. The PS3 for its price beats a lot of comps that cost more than it. 

So in that respect it is cool.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2006)

*It appears as if the high end $599 PS3 will not be shipping with an HDMI cable to take advantage of the system’s 1080p support*


> It appears as if the high end $599 PS3 will not be shipping with an HDMI cable to take advantage of the system’s 1080p support.
> 
> Ever since Sony announced that the PS3 will support Blu-ray and use it as its primary medium for games and movies, they touted that with the system you will be able to view games and movies in 1080p, true high-definiton.
> 
> ...



Link removed

sheesh come on sony =/


----------



## Gunners (Sep 5, 2006)

> It appears as if the high end $599 PS3 will not be shipping with an HDMI cable to take advantage of the system’s 1080p support



This was metioned a few pages back I beleive. Like I said its not really bad annoying but adverage. Nothing special they should give it out as it is cheap to manufactor, but it isn't crippling that it isn't there.


----------



## Aman (Sep 5, 2006)

Was already posted like gunners said, although I didn't know it would cost 40 bucks...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 5, 2006)

jesus people, would you rather them onlypt HDMI cables in, so people without one have to buy the regular cables? They are giving you cables...the standard,as of now, cables..so quit making a scene over it...

You're all like God Sony...It'd be like me making fun of Nintendo because they dont give us four Wii-motes out of the box...

"Well, you say it's a party system Nintendo, but you make us fork over the cash for 4 Wii-Motes, that's not very party-like."


----------



## Gunners (Sep 5, 2006)

Fight night 3 for the PS3, is appears there has been improvement from the 360 version from the little I have read, basically more detail which is pretty cool seeing how the 360 version looks to improve it pretty cool

40 bucks, I guess that equates to around ?27, if it comes the UK they will sell it for ?40. Hmm ebay is my freind in a time like this.



			
				BotC said:
			
		

> jesus people, would you rather them onlypt HDMI cables in, so people without one have to buy the regular cables? They are giving you cables...the standard,as of now, cables..so quit making a scene over it.



You see this changes my mind completly, the more expensive cord wouldn't work for some people. Then I fully agree with supplying the standard cord that will work for everyone, there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Aman (Sep 5, 2006)

Umm, I just said that I didn't know it would cost 40 bucks...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 5, 2006)

ssj3 said:
			
		

> ya i know i really do not see the differance either.





			
				Ssj3 said:
			
		

> sheesh come on sony =/


Your way of portraying the news or a change of mind? 

Anyway yeah it isn't a bad thing, I don't really understand it all to well but from what I heard it only works if you have a set tv, so it is natural for them to provide for everyone rather than the minority, it seems like the case that providing for the minority excludes the majority. 

Anyway back to the fight night three game, it is cool. I didn't beleive the game was comming to the PS3 aswell, it seems it took the detail from the 360 and expanded on it, playing the game will be close to watching it in some sense. 

Since I have not played the game, I like the idea where you get punched in one eye it will blur the damaged side or go black to create the blind spot, ( new news to me) though it will possibly work in first person only which means I probably won't experience it as I will most likely play in the 3rd person though I could end up switching to first.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 5, 2006)

Well Gunners, you have to admit that it is kind of lame how big of a "1080p is true high definition, all PS3 games will be in 1080p" and then the lower end version doesn't support it, and then with the version that _does_ support it, they don't even give you the cables to do it. It is lame no matter how you look at it, but also no matter how you look at it it doesn't really matter because not many people would be able to mkae use of them. I would have done the same thing as Sony on this aspect, but after such a huge "1080p!!1!one!" push, it is lame.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 5, 2006)

> Well Gunners, you have to admit that it is kind of lame how big of a "1080p is true high definition, all PS3 games will be in 1080p" and then the lower end version doesn't support it, and then with the version that does support it, they don't even give you the cables to do it. It is lame no matter how you look at it, but also no matter how you look at it it doesn't really matter because not many people would be able to mkae use of them. I would have done the same thing as Sony on this aspect, but after such a huge "1080p!!1!one!" push, it is lame.



If they gave you that cable could you use it on a normal TV?


----------



## slimscane (Sep 5, 2006)

No (at least I don't think so), which is why I said I would do the exact same thing, the only thing that makes it lame at all is how much they pushed 1080p up untill now, then didn't include it in the low end, and you have to buy the cables for the high end.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 5, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Anyway back to the fight night three game, it is cool. I didn't beleive the game was comming to the PS3 aswell, it seems it took the detail from the 360 and expanded on it, playing the game will be close to watching it in some sense.
> 
> Since I have not played the game, I like the idea where you get punched in one eye it will blur the damaged side or go black to create the blind spot, ( new news to me) though it will possibly work in first person only which means I probably won't experience it as I will most likely play in the 3rd person though I could end up switching to first.



Yeah, it's a great game. I've played the other version of it but after seeing the PS3's version I think I'll have to check it out. The graphics are amazing and the extras will be interesting.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 5, 2006)

As for the whole cable deal, I feel mixed. I couldn't use it anyway, but isn't it ironic that a person who _wants_ the high def that PS3 touts has to pay more?
 I honestly thought that it could do up to 1080p right out of the box. Since it's graphics prowess and pixel count have been touted so much.

Whatever, as long as the games look gorgeous.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 5, 2006)

LOL, well, about the cables, it shouldn't be a concern to most people buying the system anyway.  For those that want an HDMI cable, you're only really spending at the least $5 unless you want a really stupid expensive Monster Cable.  In retrospect, with all the money that Sony is cutting on the PS3 itself, I doubt adding a $5 dollar HDMI cable in the uber pack would really ruin the overall street price of the system anyway.  It's still expensive.  

Anyway, people with recent HDTVs can use HDMI w/o having 1080i so really, if Sony knows that the early adopter would usually have these kinds of TVs anyway, why not add one?

Oh well, for me, it's all along the lines of... I don't care really.  I mean, the 360 came with composite cables which was fine and dandy, granted I'm sure not everyone who has a 360 has either an HDTV or EDTV.  Whatever, regardless, I'm benefitted from whatever cables they want to add. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2006)

Where is HDMI cables for 5 bucks?  i would really like to know for future reference.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 5, 2006)

Just go online.  There are tons.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## slimscane (Sep 5, 2006)

HDMI for 360 will cost 99 dollars, so maybe PS3 people should feel lucky. In any case, here are pictures of the PS3 and Wii kiosks due out in october.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2006)

eh 5 bucks for low end cables. i would allways go with premium cables of anything, ethernet, etc. I learned the hard way with going with cheaper ones 

is it HDMI slime for 360? i thought it was going ot be DVI not sure i never kept up on that one.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 5, 2006)

I just posted the article in the 360 news thread, it seems like it is really HDMI, but that it isn't first party from what I can tell.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2006)

thx i see it now


----------



## Gunners (Sep 5, 2006)

^^^ Isn't this the PS3 discussion thread?  nevermind it is nothing much.

The PS3 inside the glass cabinet god I wish I could still it, imagine how much I could sell that shit for, before release date, dam I would get some cash from a raging fanatic.

Fight night 3, when I get my PS3 I will collect this game also, it looks pretty tight and detailed.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 6, 2006)

Should update the first page with this news about the Europe delay:

[yesy]_Utawarerumono_-_21_[C8AF38E0].avi


----------



## Gunners (Sep 6, 2006)

Overall I am not fussed about this launch date, it means I can save up more money and I might be able to get a Wii at launch since they are spaced out.

By March 2007 I will have more than enough money.


----------



## Aman (Sep 6, 2006)

Sucks for the PS3 buyers, a lot of PS3 supporters I've seen are very upset about this.

And me too, in a way. I wanted the Wii and PS3 to be released around the same time here actually.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 6, 2006)

well im not in Europe, so it doest really matter....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 6, 2006)

not only Europe but  including Australia, New Zealand  as well the PS3 will be delayed till march.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 6, 2006)

New Lair info 


> Lair to Support Tilt Controls
> Plus, ground combat confirmed!
> by IGN Staff
> 
> ...




Warhawk has been beaten by the coolness factor of Lair. I can't wait to get this.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 6, 2006)

neither can i, but im not keeping my first PS3...its going on Ebay...


----------



## Hylian (Sep 6, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Should update the first page with this news about the Europe delay:
> 
> [S^M] Eye Shield 21 73-74 RAW.avi


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2006)

wack as fuck


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 6, 2006)

like ive already said, this is a good thing...you guys would be even more gay about Sony's launch if they said they'd have PS3s for the whole world, and then didnt have enough(ala 360)


----------



## Hylian (Sep 6, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> like ive already said, this is a good thing...you guys would be even more gay about Sony's launch if they said they'd have PS3s for the whole world, and then didnt have enough(ala 360)



it's still not good because america's only getting 400,000 machines instead
of the 2,000,000 they promised


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2006)

2.4 million before jan.1...two months = 2.4 units = not bad.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> 2.4 million before jan.1...two months = 2.4 units = not bad.



I meant for launch, but w/e..
and before Jan.1 could also mean after christmas, which isn't that good


----------



## RockLee (Sep 6, 2006)

Updating.

No matter how you spin it, this isn't good. The question is, are the competitors going to benefit?

Seriously, how are they going to meet their quota? 2-4 million by year end? So, they are somehow going to bust out with 3.5 million in a month?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2006)

It's 2.4 millioin by Jan.1 and kyubi that means before christmas, or three days after...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 7, 2006)

it is a good thing...at least they arent doing what MS did and try to sell the thing throughout the world, but not have enough for the world...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 7, 2006)

Eh dont make promises if you cannot keep them.

MS they did have problems but they kept there promise none the less.

Either way this will build up more hype for the system anyways the did it with all there consoles so far.


----------



## Aman (Sep 7, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> it is a good thing...at least they arent doing what MS did and try to sell the thing throughout the world, but not have enough for the world...


What MS did has nothing to do with this being good or not...

Except for the ones selling their PS3s at eBay, this isn't good for anyone, and Sony's losing 40 million pounds because of this...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 7, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Eh dont make promises if you cannot keep them.
> 
> MS they did have problems but they kept there promise none the less.
> 
> Either way this will build up more hype for the system anyways the did it with all there consoles so far.




no they didnt, they said they'd have enough for the world market at launch, AND THEY DIDNT!




			
				Aman said:
			
		

> What MS did has nothing to do with this being good or not...
> 
> Except for the ones selling their PS3s at eBay, this isn't good for anyone, and Sony's losing 40 million pounds because of this...




how are they losing 40 million pounds?


----------



## Aman (Sep 7, 2006)

They were going to put it on different things in the UK for the launch, advertising and stuff.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 7, 2006)

I've decided to post the newly anticipated Resistance: Fall of Man screens. Awesome game. 

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







Web site


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 7, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> They were going to put it on different things in the UK for the launch, advertising and stuff.




so they are saving 40 million pounds?


----------



## Saurus (Sep 7, 2006)

look the ps3 will be fully released .. when the fillers end .. .... or  (more likely) when pigs fly


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 7, 2006)

Resistance is starting to look really awesome...


----------



## Aman (Sep 7, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> so they are saving 40 million pounds?


*Losing*.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 7, 2006)

How are they losing 40 million if they arent using it for advertising?


----------



## Aman (Sep 7, 2006)

They already put their money on it, but now the launch has been delayed.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 7, 2006)

oh, well that doesnt mean they've lost it...the businesses that got the money from them will still have to hold their end of the bargain, either by giving back the money or by postponing the advertisements till March, they cant just get free money...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 7, 2006)

> They already put their money on it, but now the launch has been delayed.



No they didn't, ad times they will claim it back. They don't spend it like that, not till the last moment, money spent on preperation will still be used when they come to it again.


----------



## Aman (Sep 7, 2006)

Some big gaming site, can't remember which one said along with the 400 K for US and 100 K for Japan that they were losing 40 million pounds on this, then it's your choice if you want to believe it or not.

And I don't think it was just advertising.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 7, 2006)

Aman ign has stated this in there roundtable as well


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2006)

Resistance looks awsome, can't wait for that game.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 7, 2006)

hell yeah, almost makes it worth it for me to keep my first PS3...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 7, 2006)

You have a source to the things said on IGN or is it infomation you can't share since you spent money for it?

Yeah Resistance is looking like a sick game, I will pick this up when it comes out, the good thing about the delay is I can save up for a fat scrape on games. If I want it I will go to the US visit some relatives (someone planning it anyway) or preorder one, but I think I will wait if my Ps3 buss and I live in the uk it was shipped from the USA it isn't gonna be sweet.

It is looking like, really nice, the amount of detail on there. Also the AI should be top notch thanks to the cell. All together it is shaping quite well.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 7, 2006)

Baby Namer

another MGS4 trailer   looks amazingg


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 7, 2006)

@gunners-yup, looks like the PS3s first Killer-App...can't wait...


and @MGS4 trailer...this will be the best game of next-generation...


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 8, 2006)

I swear on my way of the ninja...


*I WILL OBTAIN ONE OF THE FIRST 400,000 COPIES OF PS3 IN THE US!*


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 8, 2006)

^^Your on brother...


----------



## Hylian (Sep 8, 2006)

here's a ps3 game boxart revealed by ign


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2006)

Cool they kept the black on the side. Nice art, though i have a feelin it'll change a bit. I really don't like 360 box arts but whatever no biggie, it's only boxart


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 8, 2006)

I like the boxart. It brings you back to the PSX era.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 8, 2006)

pretty sweet art, cant wait till MGS4s box...Kojima has the best box art...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 9, 2006)

Possibly old but I think Enchanted arms is comming to the PS3. 

Link removed

Somewhat weird, I thought the game was an exclusive, I am not 100% sure if it is true though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah it was a 360 exclusive but the PS3 gets it now. With it's pitiful sales in Japan I'm sure it will do better on the PS3.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah that is pretty cool, I will most likely pick this game up for the PS3 aswell. The 360 sales in Japan most likely caused this, the game is an RPG right? Shifting it to the PS3 they should get sales in all regeions.

The box art in my opinion looks pretty nice, similar the playstation one game in it goes down the side instead of at the top. I hope they shift out those white crystal clear cases aswell. Like black cases are ok, but I prefer the crystal clear ones, like they make the room feel lighter and blend better in my room.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 9, 2006)

Cant wait till November...damnit this is gonna be badass...and im not going to Japan in December anymore  but hey, that means i know i have enough for the PS3...


----------



## Perverse (Sep 9, 2006)

PS3 release has been delayed till March in Australia .,


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 9, 2006)

FNC said:
			
		

> PS3 release has been delayed till March in Australia .,


That sucks considering how much closer Australia is to Japan in comparison to Europe. XD


----------



## Porygon (Sep 9, 2006)

But Australia has the PAL TV System, doesn't?


----------



## slimscane (Sep 9, 2006)

Have you all seen the first PS3 commercial yet?
here is a streaming version. Kind of boring if you ask me, but nice none the less. Interesting how they used Resistance to show off gameplay insteed of Fight Night, that would have been a tad more fitting if you ask me


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

Boring as fuck....but resistance looks so fuckin nice


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Boring as fuck....but resistance looks so fuckin nice



i was waiting for someone to say this.  really the end wa good but i mean i would have turned the channel 15 seconds into the commerical if i did not know that was a ps3 commerical ahead of time.


then again sony has not been that great on advertising there systems in commericals.

i miss the old FF 7 commerical i wish i could find that online somewhere


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

I mean really, i still think the PSP and XBOX 360 chermercals were the best. I hate HATE this one, boring. If it wasn't for resistance....and PS2's was pretty bad too...also gamecube...wow lots of systems have shitty chermercial...but this one could of been so much better. Like atleast when he was fighting show some fight night...


----------



## slimscane (Sep 9, 2006)

But I mean, when would they play this commercial, it is 3 minutes long, who's heard of a 3 minute long comercial outside of the fifties?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

Doubt this will be on TV, just online...hopefully


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

By the way DS outsells PSP again, though i want to post this to show you even IGN says it doesn't mean PSP is doing BAD in sales, just no where near DS. Good to hear ^_^


----------



## Porygon (Sep 9, 2006)

PSP sells well... The DS sells a lot.... that's the difference...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

Yep. DS is doing Excellent, and PSP is doing good...simple as that


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2006)

im shocked to see tekken get that low though.. then again the american market cared more for tekken than japan does.  as for th 410 k comment they made . ya thats alot but the profit is still lower than what the DS would bring in thats to the cost to develop for the system.

but overall PSP is doing ten times better than any other handheld that went up against nintendo.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah, to be able to go up against Nintendo in the handheld market and do as admirably as Sony has done is a feat in and of itself, but the DS is just a whole different type of monster than we have ever seen before.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

What's fuckin sad is Microsoft's XBOX 360, wtf is Japan's problem!? 360 is a WELL MADE SYSTEM and fuckin GAMECUBE...garbage surpasses it in sales...That's some FUCKED up shit...excuse my lang. but shit is rediculous. Anyway i'm glad for both the PSP and DS, excellent system that did well and DS especially kicked some ass though i still only got seven games for it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2006)

sadly in japan GC has good japan titles i would not mind playing.

PSP i wonder how good it would do without its multimedia features im pretty sure thats one of the biggest pushes to get the system anyways.

plus its not the quanity of games you have its the quality of games my friend


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

3 i hate...all i know is once the main pokemon game comes out DS will officaly be Unstopable. As for PSP i'm glad it does it's thing, and does it well. I really love using it, love the games, and i hope it keeps going. As for the DS...MY POKEMON GAMES ARE COMING...*and i'll own you all*


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 9, 2006)

i actually liked the commercial, the first part of it...This is Living is an awesome catch phrase...i also liked the DNA made up of Triangle,square,circle, and X...and i liked the song in the background...the commercial itself was boring, but the gamplay footage was awesome, and everything else about ti was better than that squirrel bullshit...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

I'd hit the ps3


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 9, 2006)

if it were a woman, id hit it too...but i hate that fucking squirrel shit...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

Lmao, i love it, i donno why so much hate, i laughed


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 10, 2006)

its stupid and annoying, not funny...thats what makes it suck...


----------



## RockLee (Sep 10, 2006)

Indeed. PSP advertising is garbage. Sony has a great handheld on it's hands, and it manages to present it in the worst way possible to the public. I think word of mouth saved it; it could have met the same fate as Loco Roco.

PSP has done well. When something turns a profit, and is able to sustain it's production, then it's successful.

However, it's like the public went out of their way to proportionally increase Nintendo's success. It's like they have the mindset of "If X (Nintendo's handheld competitor) makes Y (sales of Handheld), then Nintendo sells Y10."


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 10, 2006)

yup, almost the reverse for consoles and Sony...which explains the PS2 outselling GCN and Xbox combined...


----------



## slimscane (Sep 10, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> When something turns a profit, and is able to sustain it's production, then it's successful.


The Xbox wasn't succesfull


----------



## Aman (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow, that commercial was horrible.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 10, 2006)

^Wasnt that bad, ive only said what was great about the commercial...its just too long really


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 10, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Have you all seen the first PS3 commercial yet?


...zzzzZZZZzzzzzZZZZzzzzzZZZzzzz...​


----------



## RockLee (Sep 10, 2006)

No. No, not by my definition.

Although it did what Microsoft wanted it to; break ground.


----------



## Porygon (Sep 10, 2006)

The commercial was really boring...

Maybe they don't want to make something really awsome because they won't have enough console in release date xD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2006)

Porygon said:
			
		

> The commercial was really boring...
> 
> Maybe they don't want to make something really awsome because they won't have enough console in release date xD


This might have been the saddest attempt at a diss ever


----------



## RockLee (Sep 10, 2006)

Sony's commercial isn't as bad as you guys make it out to be.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 10, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Sony's commercial isn't as bad as you guys make it out to be.




 In a commerical stand point its pretty boring. Do you think a casuel gamer is going to sit through that till the end with out knowing its a ps3 commerical? i think not.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 10, 2006)

if they are a fan of SOny, they'll know once they see the DNA strand...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2006)

Chermercial sucked, it was boring. If Wii follows gamecube it'll  be fruity. And XBOX....well they keep doing there thing


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 10, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Have you all seen the first PS3 commercial yet?
> here is a streaming version. Kind of boring if you ask me, but nice none the less. Interesting how they used Resistance to show off gameplay insteed of Fight Night, that would have been a tad more fitting if you ask me


I dunno why people are calling this one boring. That looks like a commercial they would show at a company meeting.  

And as to the whole "DS kicks ass in sales, PSP does well, XboX sales suck balls"...

I agree. XboX has horrid sales because they have high quantity in games, but no quality to speak of. DS does well because the appeal is very wide and they have games that sink into people's heads (like Nintendogs). PSPs really only appeal to older people because of the features and games.  

PS2>XBoX
Because of the *Quality AND Quantity* of games.

At any rate, to get back on topic...
I am surely going to camp outside Gamestop for my damn system.  

Just need to buy a sleeping bag (for waiting) and a bigger pocket knife (for when I get it)


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

Sir.Cruz said:
			
		

> I dunno why people are calling this one boring. That looks like a commercial they would show at a company meeting.
> 
> And as to the whole "DS kicks ass in sales, PSP does well, XboX sales suck balls"...
> 
> ...



i see you are taking into account the mugging afterwards, damn, now i cant get my hands ona PS3...


----------



## little nin (Sep 11, 2006)

you know whats weird, i worked over summer and was fuckin exhausted every day of summer...now i have money for a PS3 and lots more "leftover" and it doesnt seem like a waste but makes me think "i did all that hard work to go and spend so much of it in one go on something " like if uve pre-ordered already and ur parents or something are paying for it be VERY grateful because i know what they're thinking when they buy it lol...

ps3 FTW 

i will probably still get it most likely next year the way things are going though lol, im still looking forward to it i guess ...and from the thread i can see good things  from it


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2006)

The comercial for the PS3 wasn't actually that bad, you find it worse because you are actually gamers, but people who don't know as much, who don't search things on the internet would take it in diffrently.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 11, 2006)

Why would people sit through it? Why do most people sit through commercials?

It tells the viewer the progression of video game AI and how interactive the game will be through use of vivid metaphor. It's not bad at all, except for the very random video of Resistance. Why not Fight Night, or a video of all the games they have to offer?

It had me excited until it showed me FPS #21432. :\


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 11, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Sony's commercial isn't as bad as you guys make it out to be.



It seemed more like a presentation than a commercial. Far too slow paced and dull for such a simple point. It didn't really explain any benefits of the console itself either, just suggested that the games would be more intelligent.

I haven't stepped into this console war with a bias because I'm pretty indifferent on console releases really. I agree that the problems with X-Box have been down to an uninspiring game library in the past, which the PS2 was far better for (mostly down to being out for much longer). The Gamecube had some fun games but there was even less variety on the focus.

In this current war though I really do believe that the PS3 has made some large errors, and they mostly stem from Blue-Ray. Sony's insistance to push through Blue-Ray (just because they love having their own patents) might not have been an entirely bad idea, but their insistance on having their own technology means the encoding on the commerical movie discs out at the moment is old. So Blue-Ray's failing there (no question about that, HD-DVD is *currently* the better option by a long way), but that could change when they finally work out double sided discs, use better encoding and have the PS3 help boost the sales.

The delays are almost solely down to this new technology, and in gaming terms the Blue-Ray format doesn't really seem essential as yet. It's also forced up the price considerably, and the Blue-Ray reader will undoubtably be an early model. That means slow loading times and possible low reliablity on early batches.

I realise that Sony wanted to take a large step forward, but this has become more of a premium edition. Without Blue-Ray there's a possibility they would've felt like the competition between the X-Box 360 was very close, but that doesn't seem to have changed. Developers are still saying the performance isn't that different (bizarrely in some cases that the 360 has better textures, where you'd figure with the extra storage space of Blue-Ray compression could be dropped considerably).

I don't want the PS3 to crash and burn for the sake of it, but I don't believe they've justified the asking price. And Sony's general attitude in their home entertainment side has been poor (including LCD TV's, which had an entire series of rebadged Samsungs, and this Blue-Ray fiasco). Then again it's not as if the other rival companies have sparkling records.

Anyway no need for me to continue ranting in a News Thread about it. It's all been said a hundred times before :)


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

For Chermercials = 
Sony = Boring 
Microsoft = Good
Nintendo = Homesexual


----------



## RockLee (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the input, Shroomsday.  The more conversation, the better, and since your appearance is scarce around these parts your unbiased opinion is valued.

Sony is... I don't know. The Playstation branch of Sony seems to be what kept them afloat for quite a while, and it seems that the idea was to pass the success of the Playstation brand onto the other, failing branches.

While a good idea, it's gone too far with the inclusion of Blu-Ray. I was considering it, until I saw the price tag, and reviews seems to point towards HD-DVD being the better format.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't believe that the PS3 will be the market leader in this generation, I actually reckon that the Wii will make the most noise if done well. The X-Box 360's not done badly (except in Japan, but I'm not sure they can do much about that), but it's not really dominating the open market as much as the PS2 did on launch. Microsoft are doing well keeping on top of it though with the live service getting new updates all the time.

Now if the PS3 does flop, I still don't believe that Sony will be crippled too badly. It's not like they've never had a format fail and there's plenty of other areas to the company that'll support them. I see the machine being a steady seller, but that Blue-Ray drive is concerning me otherwise, just because if the format fails it'll look like the machine's dragging overpriced dead technology.

And thanks for the kind words RockLee. Most likely the cause of being more into PC gaming, though I do own a PS2 for the odd quick sport/fighting game. I'm pretty sure I'll get a Wii, as if it does what it sets out to do it looks like great fun to enjoy with friends.


----------



## Aman (Sep 11, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> It seemed more like a presentation than a commercial. Far too slow paced and dull for such a simple point. It didn't really explain any benefits of the console itself either, just suggested that the games would be more intelligent.
> 
> I haven't stepped into this console war with a bias because I'm pretty indifferent on console releases really. I agree that the problems with X-Box have been down to an uninspiring game library in the past, which the PS2 was far better for (mostly down to being out for much longer). The Gamecube had some fun games but there was even less variety on the focus.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, just like Rock Lee said no one can judge you since normally you're not here. Even though the PS3 probably won't flop since it's the *Playstation* 3, there's a chance of it not winning the upcoming console war and a chance of Blu-Ray failing. I just wish that Sony never would've introduced BR in the first place.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

PS3 will win...its a given because it sthe best wit hthe best games...


----------



## Aman (Sep 11, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> PS3 will win...its a given because it sthe best wit hthe best games...


Have you even played the PS3?  And you can't decide for everyone else which console has the best games.   

Of course it can win though, but I think this console war will be closer than ever.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

yes i can, PS2 had the best games...end of story...i mean, which system had MGS2 and MGS3??? and whats going to have MGS4?  well, that's all i needs...


----------



## Aman (Sep 11, 2006)

If the PS2 had the best games, that doesn't mean the PS3 will too.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

it has MGS4 already....its already creamed the other two...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> it has MGS4 already....its already creamed the other two...




ya and MGS is overratted.


----------



## Aman (Sep 11, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> it has MGS4 already....its already creamed the other two...


One game doesn't make a console, especially not when it costs more than the other two combined.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ya and MGS is overratted.




so is Zelda...but who gives a shit about your opinion anyway?


@Aman: which is exactly why im not getting a Wii..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, who gives a shit about yours? You are one of those biased fanboys who claim their opinion as fact and when someone put's their 2 cents in the matter you pull the all too common 'noone care but ur onion lulz' fucking argument.

You can think the PS3 will get the best games, and that it currently has the best games, but dood, that is your OPINION. It is not a FACT. So please don't claim it as one, as it truely is fucking annoying seeing you consistantly give fellatio to anything Sony and then just crash atop of anything else.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

^^get out foo...your all just as biased as me...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, sure. Most of us, who plan on buying all three consoles at a point because they have entertaining games are as biased as you, who pretty much claim the non-Sony stuff is shit.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

i didnt say that, just nintendo shit..


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 11, 2006)

Calm down BladeofTheChad.

I agree that there's probably not going to be as many high profile heavy hitter games on the Wii initially, but that could change with more interest in the console. However games like GTA4 are getting a joint release on the X-Box 360. It's likely that a lot of the Japanese Studios looking for HD gaming will go for the PS3 though.

The PS2 and PS3 will come coming out onto the market in completely different circumstances. A lot of the PS2's advantage was its back library before the X-Box came out was much better, and the price point's very different. Plus there's ease of development and cost of development (Blue-Ray authoring alone is a lot more expensive).


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

from what ive heard PS3 is way easier to start development on than the PS2 was...especially with all the middle/renderware available to them..and i wanted have to get pissed if that [insert curse here](SS3) would just stay the F out...you dont see me going into the Wii thread just to say Zelda is overrated...and actually, these are exactly like the how PS2 released...unlike what most people think, Sony has never been first to the market..


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku was stepping in as unbiased and should have been more objective, but so should you. Just because this thread is about the PlayStation 3 doesn't mean it's only for purely positive comments. As long as it's not bias flaming it can be negative against the console.

There seems to have been a lot more press complaining about the development tools this time round. But I'm aware the PS2 had problems too, so you might be right. There doesn't seem to be the same complaints for the X-Box 360 or Wii however. Also Blue-Ray authoring is more awkward for publishers, as there's a complete new set up for production.

I'm not sure where the comment about Sony not being first to the market came from. The PS2 was first out of the big three of the time.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

Sega has always been first out...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> from what ive heard PS3 is way easier to start development on than the PS2



Yet at E3, the man behind Quake Wars [which will be multi-console FTW] has said the PS3 is one of the hardest consoles to develop for, due to the pain of developing for it's damn processor. Where you would probably have to sweat blood to get games to truely shine on the PS3, like he said. I think G4 or IGN has a video of him saying that, but it shouldn't be that hard for the hardcore devoted developers.

Still, it appears I was halfway right . You claim all Nintendo stuff is shit and praise Sony stuff, like it's a fact  opinion/10


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

that's one guy, the gu that never developed for a PS2...the same complaints were said about PS2s development...and its only nintendo consoles, i like their handhelds, their consoles just suck ass...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> Sega has always been first out...




shroom has said out of the big three and sony was the first out of the big three. ( Nintendo / Microsoft / Sony )


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

Sega was a big three back then...Sega/Sony/Nintendo...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

MGS Overrated? LMAO. That's like saying Zelda/Mario/Final Fantasy are. To you maybe, i see NONE of them overrated. Really is it there fault they make great games one after another? *Except the extra maio/fantasy crap, talking about main games*. Anyway PS3 has more then JUST MGS. It has devil may cry four, final fantasy 13, resistance *Big launch title, keepin fingers cross*, Lair, Monster Hunter three, and so many more. Sure the main hitter is MGS and Devil May Cry but with so many otheres can't doubt the system. 

As for the Wii, which i'll be picking up, WITH retro controllers *They work on all games correct?*, the launch games seem to be it's strong point. I kinda worry because i rather wait for games then to be rush *Such as Zelda for Wii having weak controls on that stupid controller, i think they should take there time with the Wii version and release the gamecube* but atleast the Launch will be strong. In the long run i don't expect any console to come out with like 15 million systems more. I think they will be fairly close, even the 360 since it's a great system


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 11, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> Sega was a big three back then...Sega/Sony/Nintendo...



The Dreamcast wasn't really competition by the time the PS2 got to US/Europe. It was discontinued there a few months after the PlayStation 2 got released. But yes however unclear I was referring to Sony/Nintendo/Microsoft.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

then it counts, but going by actual events(just because by the time PS2 was released, the dreamcast had ceased to exist doesnt make its coming out first any less of a reality) Sony has never released first...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 11, 2006)

Why are you continuing to argue about it? I've clarified which three companies I was referring to and noted that I was unclear, so there shouldn't be any need to continue on that.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

*MOST PS3'S AT LAUNCH WILL BE $600 VERSION. *



Take it as you want but i'm glad, 600 version is what most want anyway.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Why are you continuing to argue about it? I've clarified which three companies I was referring to and noted that I was unclear, so there shouldn't be any need to continue on that.




it amtters because you are trying to say that the PS3 is launching under considerably different circumstances...ie not being first to market, and they have never been first to market...




> Last week, Sony announced it would only have 400,000 units available during the US PlayStation 3 launch--around 74,000 more than the approximately 326,000 Xbox 360s that were sold in the five days after that console went on sale. Following the news, many wondered that, of those PS3s, how many would be the $599 premium model, which comes with a 60GB hard drive and HDMI high-definition video output, and how many would be the $499 model, which only sports a 20GB hard drive.



and people are claiming that they arent tying to get as many out as possible...i remember people making fun of 400,000 but that is a lot mroe than 360 had out in US, so i dont understand how Sony isnt meeting demands, like i said they are doing a better job than 360 did...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 11, 2006)

PS3 is going to be a pain to get the first shipment that's why I'm going to pre-order it soon as it's announced and ask can I get the 3rd or 4th shipment.

The reason why,you ask? Because I don't want to have the defected ones.

also PS3 will not come with the HDMI cables so you will have to buy one from the store like circuit city or best buy it will cost like $30.

I can't wait also for the 360 HDMI cables also.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

i would not say 74,000 more systems at launch compared to 360 is something to brag about


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i would not say 74,000 more systems at launch compared to 360 is something to brag about




its better than 74,000 less...and 400,000 is nothing to scoff at ike all of you have been doing...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> its better than 74,000 less...and 400,000 is nothing to scoff at ike all of you have been doing...



400k is alot less than there 2 million  i pitty japan most of all  but o well


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

even if there was a world launch, the US would only get 400k again...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 11, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> it amtters because you are trying to say that the PS3 is launching under considerably different circumstances...ie not being first to market, and they have never been first to market...



In the PS2's case it was released before the Microsoft and Nintendos consoles of that generation. The PS3 looks to be after both, with a larger gap if you're outside the US or Japan.

And the launch is under different circumstances, this is the first time there's been such a considerable price difference too. The fact it's different doesn't condemn the console, but there is a notable difference.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

400 on launch isn't small but isn't that much. PS2 sold 900,000 the first WEEK in japan, see there going to be crying? Though they'll have Wii so they could shut the fuck up since anyone who complains is usually bitchs who aint getting one at launch anyway


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

400k for North America they said THAT IS IN DEED SMALL.

plus only the smart people never buy sony products at launch


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

Guess ya'll be there


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

the other companies have just as many problems as Sony at launches(at least two of my friends had broken GCNs) the only problem is that people actually buy Sony's products, which is what makes them look so bad...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

Sony has the worse cause of broken problems DRE's, poor manufactoring than them all and there has been lawsuits about it and all   compared to the other companies.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

Man i must have the bests of luck, none of my systems ever break but dreamcast


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Sony has the worse cause of broken problems DRE's, poor manufactoring than them all and there has been lawsuits about it and all   compared to the other companies.




MS had lawsuits cause of 360 breaking...360 had the worst hardware of any launch...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> MS had lawsuits cause of 360 breaking...360 had the worst hardware of any launch...




nope your wrong.



> Owners of early PS2 models purchased from launch until spring 2002 commonly reported faulty optical drives in their consoles. The earliest drives suffered from a constantly misaligning laser lens but later defects were the result of a shift in voltage to the laser itself. The first problem was relatively easy to remedy, but it required opening the machine's casing and tweaking a cog that controlled the lens' distance from the discs it was supposed to read, thus voiding the warranty. This usually didn't matter, as in most cases the warranty already had expired by the time such problems began to appear. The second fix involved the use of an oscillator. As time went on, more and more drives began breaking down and a class action lawsuit was filed against Sony. They had the option of either paying the requested fines in damages, or offering free repair and replacements at their discretion. Sony chose the latter and, until February 2005, they honored their agreement. In the UK owners suffering from this flaw must pay Sony ?50 (as of spring 2005) to get their machines repaired.
> 
> A second lawsuit is being filed against Sony for all of the above, plus claims that defective hardware is damaging media discs. The first hearings were set to commence in April and May, 2005.




plus sony has a higher % rate of manufactoring faulty products compared to other companies.. this topic has been discussed throughly about many times.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh yeah, i'm one of the million lucky ones


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Guess ya'll be there



Now not to be a dickface here, but that really seemed out of place, replying to SSJ3 and claiming all of us 'stupid' fellows will be there buying PS3's at launch.

360 had that whole heating issues, PSP had the eject-o-disc and the square button jammings [I think the only truely fixed the first problem]. The PS2's have had ridiculous amount's of problems, from not reading blue-bottomed discs, DRE's, the whole lawsuit covering them trying to get more money out of you due to those problems, etc.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Now not to be a dickface here, but that really seemed out of place, replying to SSJ3 and claiming all of us 'stupid' fellows will be there buying PS3's at launch.
> 
> 360 had that whole heating issues, PSP had the eject-o-disc and the square button jammings [I think the only truely fixed the first problem]. The PS2's have had ridiculous amount's of problems, from not reading blue-bottomed discs, DRE's, the whole lawsuit covering them trying to get more money out of you due to those problems, etc.



lol well i was a stupid fellow when i first got the playstation at launch  i never then bought a sony product at launch 

the 360 heating issues really are still there because of that 90nm CPU thats why they made a cooler for it.. PS3 also has a 90nm CPU as well


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2006)

I wouldn't say you are stupid for buying one at launch. You can sell it triple the price, or pwn people by just selling the box. Of course, it's going to have problem's right at launch, that is expected. But really, I wouldn't say you are dumb for buying one at launch, as you can make a huge profit over it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say you are stupid for buying one at launch. You can sell it triple the price, or pwn people by just selling the box. Of course, it's going to have problem's right at launch, that is expected. But really, I wouldn't say you are dumb for buying one at launch, as you can make a huge profit over it.



sadly back then i was upset and no PC  so i through it out my second floor window and watched it smash ... then i got another one a year later .


this time around i would not mind doing it with the ps3 hence seeing the 360 go for 2000 bucks on Ebay.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2006)

Just a box went over 700 bucks on ebay. That's the box. Imagine a PS3


----------



## Aman (Sep 11, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> @Aman: which is exactly why im not getting a Wii..


Once again, it's about your opinion. If you only think there's one good game for the Wii you shouldn't get it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Now not to be a dickface here, but that really seemed out of place, replying to SSJ3 and claiming all of us 'stupid' fellows will be there buying PS3's at launch.
> 
> 360 had that whole heating issues, PSP had the eject-o-disc and the square button jammings [I think the only truely fixed the first problem]. The PS2's have had ridiculous amount's of problems, from not reading blue-bottomed discs, DRE's, the whole lawsuit covering them trying to get more money out of you due to those problems, etc.


Cause i was there at the PSP and PS2 launch he is allowed to call me stupid *Not Smart People* i can't come back with a little stupid joke? Get the fuck out of here


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2006)

no thx lulz


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

lulz? How gay is computer lang. really becoming


----------



## Serph (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't know if this has been mentioned before but it has been admitted by sony that the ps3 hardware isn't all that it was cracked up to be.  Some sony higher up, i believe it may have been kuteragi himself, admitted this in some interview(can't remember with whom).

Don't have the link but if you're just dying to read it head on over to gamespot, theres bound to be an active thread about it.

discuss

Edit: i remember now, the interview was with routers


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> nope your wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that didnt prove that 360 hasnt had lawsuits...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

the 360 never did have lawsuits or i would have posted about it


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

no you wouldnt, you only post bad things about sony...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Once again, it's about your opinion. If you only think there's one good game for the Wii you shouldn't get it.



Well by the looks of things he isn't getting one.




			
				Ssj3 said:
			
		

> the 360 never did have lawsuits or i would have posted about it



Well at the moment the 360 has been out for how many years about one. The PS2 was out for a little while before problems arised as the insurance burnt out. 

Anyway I will get my PS3 at launch if it breaks on me I will sort the problem out when it comes, probably with insurance papers.



> lulz? How gay is computer lang. really becoming



''Lulz, coz you t3h sux0rz and th3y teh r0z0rz.''

Yeah I find it to be a little freaky too. I understand it I just think it is odd.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

damn right im not getting one    will be much happier without it...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

Blade is like the Resident evil nintendo kid accept all for sony


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah blade make a song for sony. XD

Seriously don't.

Anyway I saw something on another forum and do you think sony will give out something special for europe?

Personally I don't think they will, but in my opinion it would be nice if they made some specail edition PS3 limited to europe.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

PINK PS3!...for real


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeah blade make a song for sony. XD
> 
> Seriously don't.
> 
> ...




dont worry, not that gay for SOny...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2006)

> dont worry, not that gay for SOny...



Lol.

I dunno, I guess to a degree I am a fanboy and in other sense no like at one point I would defend the Wii when it got the most abuse now the tables have turned around. The only thing I don't defend is the 360 as i don't really like it.

For the europe their should be some blue and Yellow PS3 I beleive that is the logo for Europe, just some shit to say ''We reckonise you were delayed.

I don't really see it happenin but it would be cool. I see it this way with the delay chance of bugs decreases and I have a better launch.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

that is true...you should get at elast a better launch...hey, maybe they'll give you Resistance for free...LMAO...but ims eriously not that big of a fan, if i were...would i be selling my first PS3 on Ebay to get a 360?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2006)

> that is true...you should get at elast a better launch...hey, maybe they'll give you Resistance for free...LMAO...but ims eriously not that big of a fan, if i were...would i be selling my first PS3 on Ebay to get a 360?



Lol, do you itend to sell it at a profit then?

I don't know why Sony never did that, like auction 10 PS3s in the Uk, ahh I guess they are regional free now.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

of course im selling for profit...otherwise id just return it to the store...but i plan on buying a PS3, selling it, getting a 360(after its first price-drop), and then waiting for the first price drop to rebuy the oh so beautiful PS3...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Lol, do you itend to sell it at a profit then?
> 
> I don't know why Sony never did that, like auction 10 PS3s in the Uk, ahh I guess they are regional free now.


Who said they aren't?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

they could do it, just not tell anyone...and has it been confirmed to be region free, i saw a rumor about it, but never a confirmation...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 11, 2006)

LET ME MAKE THIS CLEAR:
I understand that these debates can get heated, and negging can go on from it, but now it's becoming abusive from what I've been hearing.  If I find out that there is any more needless neg abuse going on in this entire section, I WILL make sure that people are punished.  I'm seriously tired of these childish attacks.  One or so negs is alright, but when it becomes a ritual, then it's a damn problem.  

Go ahead and keep abusing it, if you feel the need to, but don't be surprised, when your rep is disabled and reduced by a lot. 

This is all.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 11, 2006)

No, I've warned them enough about being childish and making stupid remarks.  Don't be surprised if you don't see some people posting here anymore.  I'm going to close this for awhile because y'all don't like to listen.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2006)

One of the reasons they would go a region way is to stop mod chips. Most mod chips are created for the intense of piration and import play. With region free, it would only be used for piration, and that is something Sony wants to stop. And they can have a much easier going after them if it is region free, as they only have that single method of use, piracy.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

*GREAT! news for Sony...*

Well, id have posted this in the news section, if someone would've opened it today...

PS3 and Xfire together...

It says it may only be in one game, which would be stupid...but, the talk about no reports happeneing may mean a big surprise at TGS this year...


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

I would have posted it last night, but it was closed then too XD That is one of the best moves that Sony can make, and I don't want this thread to be hurled into a 360 versus PS3 argument like it likely will, this is a smart move, but it still isn't Live, lets just leave it at that.

I have never really used Xfire, from what I understand it sounds good, but I have heard some complaints about it. Still, this is good news


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

XFire is the best IMing program out there, plus it lets you join any PC game your friends are playing with a click of the button, lets just say its XBL but free...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't think this will still compete strong against XBL, but it's a great step up for Sony after having a horrible online system for the PS2.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

Exactly, and IMing would only not completely suck if you had a keyboard, and what about voice chat/ Are they going to announce a partnership with ventrillo next?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2006)

There's been some good PS3 news these past 2-3 days actually. 

I remember reading something which has EA stating their PS3 launch titles are further along in development then their 360 launch titles. 

Also I read that Activition announced their games are $60. Shutting down the people that thought the PS3's games would be higher priced compared to the 360. 

Alot of good info.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

That is also really good news too, I guess EA really learned from thier mistakes with the lackluster 360 launch titles 

$60 Activision games is good news too, but that doesn't mean it is a universal trend, yet, here's to hoping.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

> Activision exec prices PS3 games
> CEO says all of the company's games for Sony's new console will fetch $60 *a**t first;* reveals Spider-Man 3's $35 million price tag.



intresting read the bold. AT FIRST  meaning when development costs GO higher into the production of better developed games for PS3 the price of the game will go up.. Intresting.




> The price of next-gen console games was a hot issue last year when the bulk of Xbox 360 launch titles carried a $60 price tag. This week, Activision CEO Robert Kotick confirmed what many gamers already expected or even assumed: the company's PlayStation 3 games will retail for roughly $60.
> 
> In a presentation to the Merrill Lynch Media and Entertainment Conference yesterday, Kotick indicated that the company is taking a next-gen pricing approach to its next-gen software, thanks in part to its success pricing PlayStation Portable games at $50, and Xbox 360 software like the best-selling Call of Duty 2 at $60.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2006)

Probably posted before, at the sametime Inever knew tony hawk was on its 8th game. I can remember playing one and two though I didn't like them I don't think you could manual. The last one I played was undergournd 2 I think. Though the one I kicked ass at was 3 my skating days I guess.



A possible name for the controller, kinda crap and not something I cared about I thought it was called ''PS3 controller'' up till this point I didn't know it would be named.



Old stuff but I have heard good reviews from this game and I look foward to getting it when the time comes I hope money doesn't hold me back I find when I go to school and go out etc. I end up saving less money that I do during holiday times. Odd.


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> Well, id have posted this in the news section, if someone would've opened it today...
> 
> PS3 and Xfire together...
> 
> It says it may only be in one game, which would be stupid...but, the talk about no reports happeneing may mean a big surprise at TGS this year...


I believe I heard about Sony confirming that it would only be for one game.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

they havent confirmed nor denied... show proof before you say it...

When is TGS?


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

> Sony has been quick to quash rumours that the PlayStation 3 will incorporate a version of PC messaging and matchmaking solution Xfire for online gameplay.
> 
> While the company has admitted that one launch title - SOE's Untold Legends: Dark Kingdom - will utilise Xfire, there are no current plans to use the Viacom-owned technology.
> 
> ...



from Nintendo.com

Can anyone say pwned?



TGS is September 22-24th I believe.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd like everyone here to read this thread:

[Lunar] Ouran High School Host Club - 23


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 14, 2006)

It's sad it had to come down to it, but if there are any slip ups, you're gone regardless of who you are.  I've warned all of you enough already.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

you didn pwn anything, 1up still says that they might be using for all games...so until its completely confirmed,then it could be for all...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

So 60? Nice. Glad to see the price will be 360 price.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

yup, all the naysayers can be quiet now...cant wait to get some PS3 playing on in November...or not in November, i really want to open up my baby and play it before i sell it


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

^Just sell the box for 800


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

true,  then ill have a free PS3...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2006)

^^^^ Blade just hush it down a notch.

Can someone explain to me what xfire is exactly


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

i didnt say anything mean, hes the guy coming in here saying pwned...but anywho

XFire is a free iming program that lets you see what all fo you friends are playing online, and join them if you own the game...

here


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh that is pretty cool. I hope they use this for the majority of the PS3 games or as a whole to be honest. Like there are much games I wish to play online.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep, it would be a good move on Sony's part, especially sinc ethen they wont have to worry about making mistakes on networking games together...


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

That is one set of games from one publisher who's games are set at 60$, I really hope it goes across the board, but untill then, I think the naysayers still have a right to speak thier mind.


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> you didn pwn anything, 1up still says that they might be using for all games...so until its completely confirmed,then it could be for all...


Okay, saying that I pwned you was unnecessary. 

I responded with that because I read the news you posted in this thread (couldn't post it because this thread was closed), then later I found that article, that says that Sony are saying that it will not be for the Playstation 3 Platform but that it will be for a certain game. ''"We can confirm that Sony Online Entertainment is in talks with Viacom and Xfire for a single, specific PS3 game" said a spokesperson for Sony in a statement to 1Up.'' is a part of the article, and

''This proposed deal is completely separate and independent from the PlayStation Network Platform, and is something that SOE was examining specifically for Dark Kingdom." 

I just wanted to inform the PS3 fans that Sony has said that this will not be for the PS3 as a whole, that's not necessarily a bad thing either, since Sony could have something even better that they will present at TGS. I don't understand why you disagree with me, it's not like you did anything wrong, that's what you saw and believed, now this has been said.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

meh, whatever and i said you didnt pwn me...but liek ti said, it sonly been confirmed for one platform, that doesnt mean Sony couldn't use it for others either, at alunch or down the road later on as a part of their PNP....


also, a new Hands-On at IGn says Resistanc eis unfuckingbelievable...


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm not saying it can't be used in the future, but it will most likely not be used in games that are coming in the beginning. Just saying that unless Sony for some reason wants to make something up right before they're going to announce it anyway, Xfire is ''completely separate and independent from the PlayStation Network Platform''. Expect the official thing at TGS.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm reading right now. I know it will be great and I can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

it is going to be so hard to let go of my first PS3...but getting a profit for it, means ill just might rebuy the PS3 before a 360...since it'll be a free PS3 if i do get profit ...november 17th isnt coming fast enough...



> Speaking of being able to snipe individual tubes from the backs of Chimerans, this brings us to the game's technical prowess and what the team has done since E3. *Though Insomniac put on an impressive showing this year, the build we saw then pales in comparison to what Insomniac has running now.*



thats a really great thing...i thought resistance looked good then...and 20 vs. 20 is amazing, i dont see why Xbox games can barely hold 32 players(and that PDZ which didnt look nearly as good as Resistance) yet a launch game for PS3 is already looking better than half the 360 games and can still support up to 40 people...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

because they been working on resistance for over a year and had final development kits before anyone else 

PDZ was a launch title as well . Still pretty cool game none the less ( resistance that is )


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah resistance is a cool game. I don't know when it will come to the UK but I will most likely get it. 
____________---
I am thinking of getting a HD tv but I don't really have the money. When my parents get a new tv I will tell them to get a HD so I can use it when no one else is using it. That would be cool then again they probably wouldn't listen.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Resistance looks SICK, i want this game so bad


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> because they been working on resistance for over a year and had final development kits before anyone else
> 
> PDZ was a launch title as well . Still pretty cool game none the less ( resistance that is )




they weree working on PDZ since N64...so your point is moot at best...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2006)

What is PDZ?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

Perfect Dark Zero...the only game on 360 to get even close to Resistance in the size of the Online multiplayer...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> Perfect Dark Zero...the only game on 360 to get even close to Resistance in the size of the Online multiplayer...




Ah ok, they were working on the game that long? Dam. I guess to a degree it makes sense though. They usually map out games long before they come out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> they weree working on PDZ since N64...so your point is moot at best...



on N64 Hardware then they where on GC hardware then Xbox Hardware but it kinda just went astray . then it went to 360 hardware so many changes they had to change the whole game   plus rare was one of the last companies to get the final dev kits for 360 as well so resistances had a long time with the final dev kits.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

thats not resistances problem that Sony actually cared about having good launch games...wats the story for all the other Xbox 360 games that can support up to 8 players max then? you'd think for being out for a year, they could at least get to what Xbox was able to produce online...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Who cares? Resistance will surpass Perfect dark zero just by viewing the pictures/videos.


----------



## Aecen (Sep 14, 2006)

Im getting worried with the announcement of major production decreases, will be nearly impossible to grab one off the bat.  And the Europe delay + share drops worries me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> thats not resistances problem that Sony actually cared about having good launch games...wats the story for all the other Xbox 360 games that can support up to 8 players max then? you'd think for being out for a year, they could at least get to what Xbox was able to produce online...



true basically its up to the developer of the game really *shurgs* i know half life 2 multiplayer will supoprt more than 32 players for consoles.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> thats not resistances problem that Sony actually cared about having good launch games...wats the story for all the other Xbox 360 games that can support up to 8 players max then? you'd think for being out for a year, they could at least get to what Xbox was able to produce online...


Some games would suck with 40 people on the map , and I am sure that Microsoft didn't want any good launch games, because all of them totally sucked.

Resistance looks to be shaping up very nicely


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep, atleast the one KNOWN PS3 launch title looks kickass


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

Haha, very true, I really do want to play, it looks like Sony has a winner in that one. When it comes out I wll probably be to busy playing Gears to care too much, but I hope someone I know gets a PS3 so I can at the very least check it out. Kudos Insomniac =)


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Ima get it, with the PS3 along with whatever good game is out by Febuary. I will also be playing gears of war


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 14, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Haha, very true, I really do want to play, it looks like Sony has a winner in that one. When it comes out I wll probably be to busy playing Gears to care too much, but I hope someone I know gets a PS3 so I can at the very least check it out. Kudos Insomniac =)



i hope its cool as well but do not belive allways in looks. Remeber Killzone?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 15, 2006)

this is getting much better previews than KillZone, plus there's one thing that Resistance has that Killzone wont get till the sequel...the PS3s power, which is from what i read about Killzone, its only shortcoming...all the glitches/stutters and what not in the engine...the PS2 just couldnt handle everythin Geurilla threw at it...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 15, 2006)

Rereading over Resistance's preview on IGN is getting me more excited about the game.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 15, 2006)

When givin the appropraite amount of time and you get to see what they can really do, you can tell that the PS3 really is a great system (which everyone should have known dispite petty critisims, some of which are still valid, but regardless), and even more what a top notch developer Insomniac is.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes 

New news guys, this looks extremely interesting





> "The title of the game is five words long"
> 
> "A launch game that you've not heard of, and will not hear of until the November issue"



Intro OP

Hmm, what type of game will it be? It sounds like a remake or sequal and judging by what they are saying I'm going to have to listen to the podcasts


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2006)

I am gonna wait for some people to start listing some 5 title games. At the moment I have no ideal what it is. When people start listing possible titles I will probably get iritated as I say things like ''Dam I want to play that game''.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 15, 2006)

I know. 

I'm listening to the podcast, damn, what is this game.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 15, 2006)

is the podcast a good listen?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2006)

^^^^ I would it is pretty funny at times awell.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 15, 2006)

It's pretty good. Alot of interesting things they are saying about the PS3.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

5 Words long? 
Dragon-Ball-Z-Tenkachi-3
Only thing i can think of for now.


----------



## The Pirate King (Sep 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> 5 Words long?
> Dragon-Ball-Z-Tenkachi-3
> Only thing i can think of for now.




Lol, I wonder how DBZ tenkachi 3 will be like


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2006)

^^^^ So do I but I need to see 2 first. There will come a time where they can't improve anymore I am thinking. That's why they miss certain characters out IMO.


----------



## The Pirate King (Sep 15, 2006)

Ps3 is a bit expensive tough, I'll still buy it


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 15, 2006)

what kinds of things are they saying about the launch title? maybe it Pro Evolution? which MS says is exclusive, but will be shown not to?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

So what are the launch titles for PS3?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't know all of them but some are:

Resistance: Fall of Man 
Call of Duty 3 
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance
Tony Hawk's Project 8
Sonic the Hedgehog
Fatal Inertia
Full Auto 2
Ridge Racer 7
Warhawk
Blazing Angles: Squadrons of WWII
Genji 2: Day of the Blade
Fight Night: Round 3
Untold Legends: Dark Kingdom
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas
NBA Live


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I don't know all of them but some are:
> 
> Resistance: Fall of Man
> Call of Duty 3
> ...


Resistance
Genji
Untold Legends
^Three launch games i want.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 16, 2006)

id add Tony Hawk and Sonic to that, although Fatal Inertia seems to be shaping up well...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

I really like all the box arts for this gen


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 16, 2006)

Reminds me of the good ol' PSX days


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

^YEP! 

PlayStation 3: 18 games 
Wii: 5 games 
Xbox 360: 20 games 
Nintendo DS: 52 games 
PlayStation Portable: 33 games 
Game Boy Advance: 2 games 
Wireless Phone: 125 games 
PC: 127 games 
PlayStation 2: 100 games 
Xbox: 1 game 
GameCube: 1 game 
PS one: 1 game 
Other Platforms: 127 games 

Here are the games that will be at TGS.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2006)

Im laughing at the irony of Spiderman on the cover, and the PS3 design seeming so much like the Spiderman movie font.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

Do you ever NOT bitch about a sony product? 

Anyway it's a fucking font, it's been out for fucking ages and just cause SM goes big with it means everyone can't use it? 

As for spiderman on the cover, he is the biggest selling guy in marvel next to x-men is he not?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2006)

Im not bitching, im just finding it funny. Fucking christ.

The movies with Spiderman have that font. The boxart logo for the PS3 does. Combine the both and it seems ironic, and I find that funny.

Fucking assballs, I can't put my two cents in on small matters and you can? Please.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh you can, did i say stop? I just asked if you ever go on WITHOUT bitching about a Sony Product? So far i haven't seen it. 

Yes it's so funny that SONY's motion picture "Spiderman" has the same logo as it's PS3. I agree i'm like dying of laughter


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Sep 16, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> meh, whatever and i said you didnt pwn me...but liek ti said, it sonly been confirmed for one platform, that doesnt mean Sony couldn't use it for others either, at alunch or down the road later on as a part of their PNP....
> 
> 
> also, a new Hands-On at IGn says Resistanc eis unfuckingbelievable...



Everything I've seen about this game has jacked me up. Very Cool.


They've updated the site with a neat timeline that diverges from ours all the way back in 1898.


Here's an email that was sent out to those who signed up to their newsletter


----------



## Gunners (Sep 16, 2006)

Yo people calm down. 

The TGS line up looks pretty cool. I am intrested in seeing the PS3 games that will feautre there.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2006)

Har har, what a way to poke at what I find funny. What a mature way to be 

@ Gunners: Maybe some miniscule titles perhaps, as there are even PS1 titles being shown. In Japan, there are a LOT of simple cheaply released games put out on shelves.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 16, 2006)

Just let it die, so far the threads been going cool and all. All it will result in is getting the thread locked and banned from the section.

You know with the PS3 controller I have started to think, and I don't think it's all that bad, I mean I just linked it with devil may cry 4 that's why. Since devil bringer can be used to some drag enimies etc. I am thinking if you will use the contoller to do so. Ah I guess I can't explain it properly when the game comes out and if it is used I will see if my prediction is correct.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

Har Har i will poke fun at what you said 

Anyway Resistance letter was cool, thanks for showing. 

@Gunners - I agree, i can't wait to see XBOX 360/PS3/Ps2 games


----------



## Gunners (Sep 16, 2006)

> @ Gunners: Maybe some miniscule titles perhaps, as there are even PS1 titles being shown. In Japan, there are a LOT of simple cheaply released games put out on shelves.



They still make Playstation 1 games?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2006)

Har har go ahead. Internets; The Serious Buissness Edition.

Perhaps so gunners, but I think it is more on the design of a X-Y-Z axis, as opposed to full motion. So, it would be sort of hard to get a system of grapples and movement like that unless they entirely rework the setup of the game. In Warhawk it was simplier, because the camera was always directly behind the player controllerd ship. In DMC4, you aren't always directly behind the character, so motions like that are harder to pull off.

In Japan pretty much, 5 people can create a pretty miniscule game. The market is so clustered there. So, it must be some uber small development house that is still making games. Thats why the Dreamcast was around over a year after it died in the UK and US; because smalltime doods in Japan created games and sold them.

Think like, a flash game, but created on consoles. Or literall XBLA games being sold as actual games in a retail store


----------



## Gunners (Sep 17, 2006)

this image

A nice rumour in anycase, if this game were to come on the PS3 I would be pretty happy as I would be able to play this game, the reviews it gets are pretty cool. It would help push sales in anycase


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 17, 2006)

it should be a bit better on PS3 if they are secretly working on it...they could get all the bugs worked out...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah if they are secretly working on it, I assume they would make upgardes to it somewhat, iron out any bugs in anycase. Overall if it is true I am pretty happy if it isn't I am not upset as I wasn't really expecting it to happen.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm proud to present to you the first PS3 game boxart with the blu-ray case. 



Wonderful


----------



## slimscane (Sep 17, 2006)

how tall is that? Regular size? I like the Boxart though


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 17, 2006)

sweet, looks nice...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks hella nice.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah, regular size or around regular size. 

It was shown in a SEGA show of Japan. It looks extremely awesome.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 17, 2006)

yup, so Sonic is confirmed for Launch?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 18, 2006)

Yep it's confirmed for launch. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, think looks sick, by far my fav covers


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 18, 2006)

I know. I'm going to get this game. With all of these games I need enough money


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 18, 2006)

I sorta dislike the clear see-throughness of the box, but it looks pretty nice.

Im getting Sonic for the 360, because I don't have the means nor wants to obtain a PS3 at this moment. Still, ze boxart is nice and all.


----------



## Aman (Sep 18, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> I sorta dislike the clear *see-throughness* of the box, but it looks pretty nice.


Except for that, it looks good.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 18, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Except for that, it looks good.



that and the extra blue stuff on the top of the case they could have cut that off basically it just shows the "blue ray" sign and eh i do not think its needed.


i do like the art on the front of the box . Sega did a great job with it.

as for the blue ray disc it self i think they did better designs on the dreamcast disc covers.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 18, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> that and the extra blue stuff on the top of the case they could have cut that off basically it just shows the "blue ray" sign and eh i do not think its needed.
> 
> 
> i do like the art on the front of the box . Sega did a great job with it.
> ...


I agree that the "LOOK AT US! WE USE BLU-RAY!" is a bit much, and I just think it really looks bad compared to the rest. You don't see an inch of space taken up on top of PS2 cases saying "WE USE DVD!" Do you? It's a marketing ploy, and I think it looks really bad.

Which is sorta depressing because I think the art itself looks really good...


----------



## Hylian (Sep 18, 2006)

i don't really like that blue-ray thing on top,
but the art's pretty cool..


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 18, 2006)

The art on the front... it's just Sonic running... isn't that what he always does?

The box itself looks nice.  As long as it's not bigger than a DVD case then it's fine if they want to flaunt their logo.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 18, 2006)

I like the see-throughness, but I was kind of off put by the bluray sign on top, and the bluray sign on the disk, that is a little excessive, the console is the PS3, not BluRay.

not to start any arguments, but more trouble for bluray, does it mean more trouble for PS3?


----------



## RockLee (Sep 18, 2006)

The logo was the subject of debate.

While aesthietically ugly, and out of place, it's perfect for what the PS3 wants to do; push Blu-Ray like there's no tomorrow. And it advertises that fact in every way, from the color, to the opacity (or lack thereof), to the size.

Generic boxart, I say.

Edit: Damn, slimscane. 

I... Well, I thought it was a cool format. I just wish that Sony didn't try to shove it down our throats in a full bodied attempt to save their company's name and prestige.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

jesus christ, they arent shoving it down anyones throat...HD-DVD and Blu-ray movies have the HD-DVD/Blu-ray on the top of the box, if you guys werent blind, you'd see that they are just being consistent throughtout every medium...that way, stupid people wont buy a PS3, and be like

"Can i play HD-DVD on it???"


----------



## MS81 (Sep 18, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> jesus christ, they arent shoving it down anyones throat...HD-DVD and Blu-ray movies have the HD-DVD/Blu-ray on the top of the box, if you guys werent blind, you'd see that they are just being consistent throughtout every medium...that way, stupid people wont buy a PS3, and be like
> 
> "Can i play HD-DVD on it???"


QFT BladeofChad.


----------



## ZE (Sep 18, 2006)

I still miss the psone cases and boxarts.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 18, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> jesus christ, they arent shoving it down anyones throat...HD-DVD and Blu-ray movies have the HD-DVD/Blu-ray on the top of the box, if you guys werent blind, you'd see that they are just being consistent throughtout every medium...that way, stupid people wont buy a PS3, and be like
> 
> "Can i play HD-DVD on it???"



So what some people do not like it? im sorry that irritates you but its true and does not make the box look cool at all.

if anything japan has the best boxes to games. i  allways perfered there GC boxes and PS2 boxes


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

its not true, their is a reason for it, so that mainstream buyers wont be put off by the HD-DVD/Blu-ray battle...

Mainstream guy buys a PS3...sees that the PS3 games look exactly like Blu-ray movies, so he can come to the conclusion that, hey, i can buy those kinds of movies now...All of you are just trying way too hard to say bad things about Sony, and blowing it all way out of proportion at that...


----------



## ZE (Sep 18, 2006)

There isn’t one ps2 xbox or game cube box I liked in this generation, maybe the ZOE 2 one.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

Metal Gear SOlid/Zone of the Enders boxes are the best ever...plus Kingdom Hearts 1 box, you seriously didnt like that awesome box?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 18, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> its not true, their is a reason for it, so that mainstream buyers wont be put off by the HD-DVD/Blu-ray battle...
> 
> Mainstream guy buys a PS3...sees that the PS3 games look exactly like Blu-ray movies, so he can come to the conclusion that, hey, i can buy those kinds of movies now...All of you are just trying way too hard to say bad things about Sony, and blowing it all way out of proportion at that...



I can say the exact same thing you do in the Wii thread 

they did not do that in the DVD race so why should they start now.



in anycase sega does pretty good art on there covers but the art on the blue ray disc it self is "dull" i miss the old dreamcast disc covers  but its just art and a box so im not going to flip  out about it just kinda upset that my opinon was getting attacked apon


----------



## ZE (Sep 18, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> Metal Gear SOlid/Zone of the Enders boxes are the best ever...plus Kingdom Hearts 1 box, you seriously didnt like that awesome box?


No, I didn?t like the cover of MGS2, too simple, and I better not talk about MGS3 lol, that was a really bad cover, I don?t remember the KH one but I think I didn?t liked it. Like I said the best one is ZOE2 cover.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> I can say the exact same thing you do in the Wii thread
> 
> they did not do that in the DVD race so why should they start now.
> 
> ...




yup, but you've been blowing crap way outta proportion in here, before i even stepped into the Wii section...

They didnt start in the DVD race, because there was no competing format, now there is...so they have to make sure the consumer knows what they are getting...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 18, 2006)

Don't get too heated. As RockLee says, Sony will be pushing Blue-Ray heavily. It's almost the sole reason for the PS3's difference in price from the 360, and in the midst of an increasingly large format war (which the Blue-Ray format is currently losing, with good reason). In effect just noting it on the games also reinforces why you're paying more for the console.

So it makes sense.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 18, 2006)

Ok chill down people, chill down no need for the Wii section and beef to get drawn in here.

Blade you points on the case I somewhat agree with. For me personally I don't mind the case I think it is standard to be honest it makes sense to have the blueray logo as they sponsor it. The sameway in football ( what you americans call soccer  ) they have the company name on the t-shirts.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

^you didnt like that? you are crazy...that was one of the best ever...





And those have some of the best style ever, of their art...it may just be the character, but at least its just not a Game screenshot of the character...the first box also shows that raiden was kept secret throughout...



and the MGS3 image isnt as good as2, but it combines the old style with in game art...


----------



## ZE (Sep 18, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> and the MGS3 image isnt as good as2, but it combines the old style with in game art...


I?m European so this was the cover I got for MGS3:

lol.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> I?m European so this was the cover I got for MGS3:
> 
> lol.




thats even better to me, i love the guys art that does the character designs for MGS...




is that what you had for ZOE2, because it was awesome to me as well...

no where near as good as these two though...






thos were jap boxes though...


----------



## ZE (Sep 18, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> is that what you had for ZOE2, because it was awesome to me as well...


Yes, that?s one of the few original games I have.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

oh, i re-edited my last post with even better boxes(from japan)


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2006)

Does anyone know when Genji 2 comes out, with the PS3 being reginal free if it comes to the US at least I will get it. I saw some clips of it and it also looks like a promosing title it is def a possibility for me anyway.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2006)

It comes out on launch 

Here's something to see people


> Sony also showed their PlayStation 3 (PS3) game console, which drew a lot of attention as usual and with over one million consoles pre-sold the demand is not an issue. Unfortunately the supply is, which is why the PS3 recently was delayed in Europe until early 2007. The US and Japan will still get their PS3s in November, but with less PS3s than originally planned because of problems ramping up production of some key components. However, there should still be twice as many PS3s available for launch compared to when the Xbox 360 launched back in 2005. According to the Sony representative at IFA they had a "problem" with some people coming to IFA with their PS3 pre-order receipts and demanding to get a PS3


this

To further prove the statement I called my GameStop and they said after the $600 price was announced and before they trashed the list over 800 people pre-ordered the PS3 in my small GameStop. 800!!!

The PS3 won't sell? The PS3's high price is turning people off? Yeah right


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2006)

Lauch of a system is basically all the "hardcore" ppl you will find out later on in 07 that the price is turning ppl off. Though any gamer would know this =/ one reason why the PSP is not selling as great as the NDS.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2006)

It's a launch title, tight. I guess my job now is to save as much as I can. I haven't played the first one but a second was made and good reviews came from it so I am curious to see the way in which it plays.

Yeah I think the PS3 will sell out regardless I never really doubted that.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 19, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Lauch of a system is basically all the "hardcore" ppl you will find out later on in 07 that the price is turning ppl off. Though any gamer would know this =/ one reason why the PSP is not selling as great as the NDS.




your just jealous that you couldnt make the PS3...


anywho, damn 1 million preorder already, well seems i wont be getting a PS3 at launch ...i really wanted to sell it....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah Gunners. If over 1 million people want the thing, then more people want it as time goes on then surely it will be amazingly great. It's kind stupid for people to say Sony will fail anyway. Either way, people want the system, they will buy the system. The PS3 will be amazing. 

Yeah Genji 2 looks great. I'm thinking about getting it for launch also. It depends on how much money I have left.



			
				BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> your just jealous that you couldnt make the PS3...
> 
> 
> anywho, damn 1 million preorder already, well seems i wont be getting a PS3 at launch ...i really wanted to sell it....


Yeah 1 million ordered and that's outside of GameStop (and ect) it seems. Your best chance is trying to get one on launch going through a Dead Rising scenerio but if I were you I'd keep it other than selling it. Either way you can still get one.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 19, 2006)

i know, if i do get one, and plan to keep it...Resistance will be in the bag with my PS3...Genji 2, i dont know...Genji 1 was fun, but short as hell...so ill wait for reviews....but Resistance is almost assuredly a good thing...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2006)

If i wanted a PS3 at launch i  could have gotten one  EB friend called in and was going to make 2 ps3's just sit in the back for me and him ( hence he is the manager of the storE) but i declined because i wait just because of problems with the systems and the price and he said it was a good move.

ya i kinda figured there would be alot of pre orders sadly alot of those people are going to be very dissapointed at launch 

lets just hope the 07 year is good for sony because the first year is more important than the launch


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 19, 2006)

why, i could say the same for the Wii...

Lauch of a system is basically all the "hardcore" ppl you will find out later on in 07 that the remote is turning ppl off. Though any gamer would know this =/.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah Resistance looks like pure ownage for me doesn't make me miss on Halo too much looking at the game they did good catering with this game if you ask me. A good online system for it would be cool aswell.

And was Genji 1 a short game well sometimes I don't mind short games I don't have time to play huge ones all the time but like a decent length for me would be like 20 hours I suppose or sonic adventure 1. Overall I will get the second as I never had the chance to play the first.

1 million preorders dam, that is a nice amount. This is pretty good having a good start will push it a long the road.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2006)

[Ryo]​_Tonagura​_​_-​_05​_(XviD)[974634BA].avi

So it's not Oblivion (doesn't mean Oblivion won't be announced though) and it's spectacular. Take your bets everyone. 

Yeah Resistance: Fall of Man does look amazing. It's going to be my first PS3 title. I'm getting more for sure but that will be the first that I place in my package. Other titles I plan on getting for launch: 

Sonic the Hedgehog
Genji 2
Tony Hawk's Project 8


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2006)

It would be cool but no loss as it was never there  Also like you said it can possibly come up at some other time so things are cool.

But the way how they say this mystery title is I somewhat anticipate it, right like they say people would be really happy about in a short even after Oblvion got chopped. Almost like loosing a pound and finding a £50 in a sense I am thinking I dunno.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2006)

Gamestop told me a lie yesterday I went there and they told me that they weren't putting pre-orders on the PS3.(sobs)


----------



## supersayainkakashi (Sep 19, 2006)

I dont think the PS3 will be ready for a Xmas release, and if it is, there of course will be shortages.

Calling PS3 great before you know anything about it really is like calling it a failure....its way to early to really know much about what the PS3 will do in the future, and 1 million is no longer good. 30 million is what they will have to surpass to be considered good.

the GBA PS2 and DS have put out high numbers as to what is good, everything else is subpar, or poo poo poor sales wise.

With a 600 dollar price tag, I am sure the PS3 will not do so hot once the holiday season comes along


----------



## pajamas (Sep 19, 2006)

supersayainkakashi said:
			
		

> I dont think the PS3 will be ready for a Xmas release, and if it is, there of course will be shortages.
> 
> Calling PS3 great before you know anything about it really is like calling it a failure....its way to early to really know much about what the PS3 will do in the future, and 1 million is no longer good. 30 million is what they will have to surpass to be considered good.
> 
> ...


A) Everyone knows there will be shortages. 500,000 worldwide on launch day.

And the $600 price tag, while a turn-off won't make a difference during the Holiday season, it's during the year when people aren't getting expensive gifts, that the price will really become an issue.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 19, 2006)

^^the link tot he preorders says thats 1 million pre-ordered in Europe alone...dayum...

and just because they dont have enough for launch wont stop it from being a success...PS2 didnt have enough either, and look what happened to it...it dominated...but ummm, its the PS name, i doubt it will be a failure, maybe not the runaway success of the PS2, but damn is it gonna win again...maybe not the PS4...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2006)

supersayainkakashi said:
			
		

> I dont think the PS3 will be ready for a Xmas release, and if it is, there of course will be shortages.
> 
> Calling PS3 great before you know anything about it really is like calling it a failure....its way to early to really know much about what the PS3 will do in the future, and 1 million is no longer good. 30 million is what they will have to surpass to be considered good.
> 
> ...


*Sigh*

Judging on how many people ordered the system and judging how much Sony said they will bring (check how many Sony stated is coming to the US and Japan again) it will sell out. 

Anyway going by your logic calling anything great before it comes out is calling it a failure. Which makes no sense. 

It's the holiday season and depending how much money people spend around that time it won't be a difference. Hell, people get cars and kids get hundreds of dollars worth of presents on Christmas day. It won't matter.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2006)

Cars is a "Need" the PS3 is a entertainment device =/

After christmas settles down the price tag can and will hinder on many buyers ( casuels etc) christmas is basically the chance for all the kiddies and what not for there parents to spend tons of cash on them etc and many ppl get cash on christmas.

one logical reason to this price thing is there Core model of the 360 has been selling more than the premium this past year because 300 sounds more feasable than 400 to some.  ( im going by gamespot sale reports , friend at gamespot goes to meetings hence hes a manager and they talk about sales figures etc) 


but if your thinking its going to sell like hot cakes like the ps2 does during spring/ summer and what not your going to be shocked.

I still remeber when PSP came out . after the holidays the sales SLUMPED big time and the DS was growing much more. Not just because of the games ( well that has a huge part of it) but the price.

but i really do not know why im debating about this so im going to head out because this does not intrest me to much =/


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 19, 2006)

Cars maybe needed, but 25,000  dollar cars arent a need...


----------



## Aman (Sep 19, 2006)

The PS3 will definitely sell out if you ask me, loads of people will buy it just because it's the successor of the PS2, or that they read in the magazine about how BR is the future and that it's included in the PS3.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2006)

> I dont think the PS3 will be ready for a Xmas release, and if it is, there of course will be shortages.



It's comming out Novermber the 17th so it will make it before Xmas sales shortage is a certain though.



> Calling PS3 great before you know anything about it really is like calling it a failure....its way to early to really know much about what the PS3 will do in the future, and 1 million is no longer good. 30 million is what they will have to surpass to be considered good.



Not really they are somewhat diffrent. Like they company has a high reputation so saying they will do well is like well nothing diffrent. Saying they will fail is like something big. They don't have to surpass 30 million sales to do good, getting 30 million sales would make it great, but getting under wouldn't make it suck. It's like a runner does a lap in 1 minute 20 breaks a record he wouldn't fail if he did it in 1 mintue 24. Sort of like that I think .



> With a 600 dollar price tag, I am sure the PS3 will not do so hot once the holiday season comes along




Maybe I don't think so though based on the people I know. $600 isn't all that bad, it depends on what you want. Diffrent people will look at the system in diffrent ways. For some it would be a waste, others see a certain way and see that what they get for $600 is pretty cool.


----------



## CrystalCypher (Sep 19, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Cars is a "Need" the PS3 is a entertainment device =/



Cars are a "want" because there are alternatives of transportation.(Bus, Taxi, Bike, etc). It's the same category as the PS3 since it's also a "want". In other words, it comes down to the person if they want it or not. 

A "need" is house, clothing, water. Something that you truly can't live without.  




> but if your thinking its going to sell like hot cakes like the ps2 does during spring/ summer and what not your going to be shocked.



This is speculation since you don't know every person in this world. Though, I'd agree that it may happen.


----------



## Aman (Sep 19, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Maybe I don't think so though based on the people I know. $600 isn't all that bad, it depends on what you want. Diffrent people will look at the system in diffrent ways. For some it would be a waste, others see a certain way and see that what they get for $600 is pretty cool.


Around here where I live, unless you have a lot of money or am a gamer that has money to spend on something like that, 600 dollars is way too much (except it'll be 800-950 dollars here ). The usual ''looking for a console for fun'' attitude won't normally result in a PS3 I think, at least over here the price will be a huge turn off (as I previously stated depending on who you are), parents looking for something for their kids will also be turned off by it, unless the dad is very interested in gaming or something.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> It's comming out Novermber the 17th so it will make it before Xmas sales shortage is a certain though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gunners he have a point there,Saying it will do good is just like saying it will do bad for me I'll wait til January to See what's good with it.600 isn't all that bad for the system but you have the 500 version and most people will get the 600 ver.
because of the HDMI which most people don't even have 1080p HDTV's. they just want it because sony says that they won't get the goods if they buy the 500 ver.but I don't know which one to get because my TV only 1366x768 so I won't be playing game at 1080p regardless but I want the HDMI connection so I can play games with out the component wires.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2006)

CrystalCypher said it all. Cars at not a need. If you want to argue about cars being a need then leave the thread because it's not about that. 

Also I'm saying this now. If anyone plans on derailing the thread or bashing the PS3 then leave. This thread isn't for that. If you think so it's best if you left now because this thread doesn't need to be locked because of tards. 

Anyway $600 isn't a bad. If over 1 million people preordered the system after the $600 price I don't see a problem. Gaming is about the games. Games makes a system sell so if you have great games you have a great system. Otherwise the system is terrible because it doesn't have great games. 

The PS3 has great games. It will be great.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2006)

no one is  de railing the thread at all. Just justification on some ppl seeing "600 " bucks for a "video game console" is not bad? please. mizura took care of this issue greatly and she was totaly right about it.

 plus your using this 1 million number quite a bit. um do you realize this is because of the holidays? ya i mean does not take much to think about it at all.

if 600 dollars is not bad then the NEO Geo would have took off =/ i really did not want to post again about this issue but some ppl have to think more out of the "hardcore" crowd and more into the "what the market thinks" plus i have not see one post in this whole gaming section based on this topic justifiying  how can they see a mass market will justify to a 600 dollar price tag for a video game console. 

o well im off to class i just had to say that because it is just a little ridiuciouls on how some ppl can see that 600 dollars for a video game console is "ok"


----------



## Aman (Sep 19, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> CrystalCypher said it all. Cars at not a need. If you want to argue about cars being a need then leave the thread because it's not about that.
> 
> Also I'm saying this now. If anyone plans on derailing the thread or bashing the PS3 then leave. This thread isn't for that. If you think so it's best if you left now because this thread doesn't need to be locked because of tards.
> 
> ...


I don't know who you're directing this at, I entered this thread to state that it will sell out, then I replied to gunners' post saying 600$ would be cool for most people. I replied with the opinions of mine and most of the others around here.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Cars is a "Need" the PS3 is a entertainment device =/
> 
> After christmas settles down the price tag can and will hinder on many buyers ( casuels etc) christmas is basically the chance for all the kiddies and what not for there parents to spend tons of cash on them etc and many ppl get cash on christmas.
> 
> ...



Just wanted to point out this is bullshit, there were even in both core packs and preimum but i alway saw cores around here, and lets be honest cities here sell more then where you live or somthing so THAT is one of the reasons it sold more. 

As for the PS3, it's going to sell big, no matter the price tag. 600 Isn't steep for what your getting. If your thinking PS3 is just a gaming console then yes it's alot but many people like multi-media products, well PS3 is one of them


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 19, 2006)

@SSj3...you are also using a Logical fallacy SS3...saying that because X did bad Sony will do bad...Times change, the market changes, and most of all the people change...

The market Sony wants to capture isnt a 14 year old nerd with 200 bucks to his name, Sony wants to capture the bigger demographic, the ones that played games when they were kids, and still play games now...the 20-40 year old gamers with the cash for a PS3.

Saying that PS3 will do bad because of the price is like saying Ipod will do bad because of its price, and we all know that wont likely happen for a long while...


----------



## pajamas (Sep 19, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> The PS3 will definitely sell out if you ask me, loads of people will buy it just because it's the successor of the PS2, or that they read in the magazine about how BR is the future and that it's included in the PS3.


But it must be noted that HDTV is at about a 15% adoption rate. There are going to be TONS of people who see the idea of Blu-ray, but will have no use for me (me, for example). HDTV has been the future for a number of years, yet adoption is quite slow.

HD-DVD and Blu-Ray will be even slower. (Stand-alone at least) Blu-ray being jammed down our throats with the PS3 will see that Blu-ray (even if it loses) will have more market-share.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> @SSj3...you are also using a Logical fallacy SS3...saying that because X did bad Sony will do bad...Times change, the market changes, and most of all the people change...
> 
> The market Sony wants to capture isnt a 14 year old nerd with 200 bucks to his name, Sony wants to capture the bigger demographic, the ones that played games when they were kids, and still play games now...the 20-40 year old gamers with the cash for a PS3.
> 
> Saying that PS3 will do bad because of the price is like saying Ipod will do bad because of its price, and we all know that wont likely happen for a long while...


I think xbox was trying to do the same as well.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 19, 2006)

yup, Sony and Xbox are trying to capture the same demographic, but most will likely go for the PS3, since when they were teens, PS1 and PS2 were the best systems, they'd more than likely come to the conclusion that they'll get the same or better experience from a PS3


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I don't know who you're directing this at, I entered this thread to state that it will sell out, then I replied to gunners' post saying 600$ would be cool for most people. I replied with the opinions of mine and most of the others around here.


I'm not talking about you Aman. You are fine.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2006)

$600 for a console isn't bad, like I said it changes from people to people.

For me $600 is not a bad price to others maybe it is diffrent, I don't find it a ridiculous statement to say ''$600 is ok'' I find it quite normal I mean you get a blu'ray player with it and top of the range graphics.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2006)

Previews and reviews of Resistance: Fall of Man. The most promising PS3 launch title that's being built up as the real Halo Killer
*Spoiler*: _GameRevolution_ 






			
				GameRevolution said:
			
		

> *
> War of the World War II.
> *
> In any given war, it?s the demagogues that get all the credit, and console wars are no different. While the games hack, blast and slash away, people talk about Microsoft and Sony as if Bill Gates or Ken Kutaragi were the one actually inside their machine chopping up Sith with a light saber. But just as every battle is won or lost by the real soldiers, consoles succeed or perish on the strength of their games, and in Resistance: Fall of Man, the Playstation 3 appears to have found itself a champion.
> ...





DeiSaso


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _PSXExtreme_ 





> *Resistance: Fall of Man*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





this
Damn, this game just gets better and better. Everyone is excited about this game. I just can't wait.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _GamePro_ 





			
				GamePro said:
			
		

> *
> Will the creators of Spyro the Dragon and Ratchet & Clank deliver the PS3's first killer app?*
> 
> Resistance: Fall of Man, Insomniac's launch title for PlayStation 3, was a crowd-pleaser at E3 with some fantastic eye candy and a lot of promises based on the developer's excellent reputation. The curtain finally fell on Resistance in Insomniac's Burbank offices, and early indication is that those promises have been fulfilled -- and then some.
> ...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _GamesRadar_ 





			
				GamesRadar said:
			
		

> The PS3's alien infection may also be its salvation. We dive into this massive hit-to-be headfirst and pull out its steaming guts for you
> 
> The year is 1951, and mankind is on the verge of extinction. After appearing suddenly in Russia, monsters known as Chimera swept across Asia and Europe like a cancer. They overwhelmed humanity with superior numbers and advanced technology. For a while they seemed contained, but then came the day they tunneled under the English Channel. Britain fell in days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2006)

Skim read the majority of it as I need to sleep soon. But the more I see of the game is the more I am impressed to be honest. I will definetly pick this up with my PS3 come march only problem is school and exams will get in the way. Tis life.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 19, 2006)

it sounds fucking incredible that's for sure(resistance that is)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2006)

Kn please edit your posts, quad posting ? you could have just posted the links if the storys are that big to quote. Sorry just  i had multiple posts in a row like that 


great news i will read it when i get back 

*EDIT*

i normally do not quote the whole story if its to big i just break it up and say contuine at this link.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2006)

^^^^ They reach the post limit and how it is, it is easier to read broken into sections.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 19, 2006)

you know, if you'd leave this thread SS3, you wouldnt have to complain about KN being nice and posting a lot of Resistance news...i for one am glad he posted all of the news links, because ih ate reading them off the regular site...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Kn please edit your posts, quad posting ? you could have just posted the links if the storys are that big to quote. Sorry just  i had multiple posts in a row like that
> 
> 
> great news i will read it when i get back
> ...





			
				gunners said:
			
		

> ^^^^ They reach the post limit and how it is, it is easier to read broken into sections.





			
				BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> you know, if you'd leave this thread SS3, you wouldnt have to complain about KN being nice and posting a lot of Resistance news...i for one am glad he posted all of the news links, because ih ate reading them off the regular site...



Thank you Gunners and Blade. 

This is why I posted the entire articles and the links to them. Some people like reading them straight off NF so that's why I did it. 

You might not like it but if you notice they are under spoilers and people like reading them. It's easier for them and it helps them out. It's what it's there for. The reason they are split up is because they reach the posting limit, hence another post. I never post links to an article without a quote. 

So they are right.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2006)

sorry for questioning it i just hate it when ppl double / triple post its against the rules simply. ( in aeras where posts count  expecially )  


resistances sounds fun i will be playing that for sure at my friends . he is gettin it at launch and the only game at launch that he wanted. was a wise choice for him it seems now.


----------



## Aman (Sep 19, 2006)

Resistance: FoM is looking awesome, I gotta admit... Although I don't think it will be a Halo-killer.





			
				Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> But it must be noted that HDTV is at about a 15% adoption rate. There are going to be TONS of people who see the idea of Blu-ray, but will have no use for me (me, for example). HDTV has been the future for a number of years, yet adoption is quite slow.
> 
> HD-DVD and Blu-Ray will be even slower. (Stand-alone at least) Blu-ray being jammed down our throats with the PS3 will see that Blu-ray (even if it loses) will have more market-share.


People won't think that far, believe me. They'll just think that they'll get a HDTV eventually and that it's a great offer to buy a Playstation 3, the most powerful of the next gen consoles and a BR player for 600 bucks. Although it's most likely something they'll hear from friends or the daily magazine or something.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Resistance: FoM is looking awesome, I gotta admit... Although I don't think it will be a Halo-killer.
> People won't think that far, believe me. They'll just think that they'll get a HDTV eventually and that it's a great offer to buy a Playstation 3, the most powerful of the next gen consoles and a BR player for 600 bucks. Although it's most likely something they'll hear from friends or the daily magazine or something.


I wouldn't say it's the most powerful but the blu-ray will get ppl attention.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 19, 2006)

Things like that are fine, as long as the double/blah blah post is valid.  I wouldn't have given slimscane a second post on the XBOX360 thread if he needed it for the sake of post count.  As long as it's news relevant, it's ok.



> you know, if you'd leave this thread SS3, you wouldnt have to complain about KN being nice and posting a lot of Resistance news...i for one am glad he posted all of the news links, because ih ate reading them off the regular site...


There's no need to be an ass about it. -_- It's done and over with.


----------



## Aman (Sep 19, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say it's the most powerful but the blu-ray will get ppl attention.


That depends on how you look at it, Microsoft claim that the 360 is more powerful, and Sony is saying their console is more powerful. Although it's different technologies, it was just a guess. ^^


Oh yeah, some news, Virtua Tennis 3 is going to be 1080p.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 19, 2006)

All games on the PS3 better be 1080p considering how much they've hyped the system to be capable of doing so.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 19, 2006)

Just how big is 1080p?

I forsee Virtua Fighter with lifesize fighters at some point. O_o

With the PS3's capabilities, it certainly wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 19, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Things like that are fine, as long as the double/blah blah post is valid.  I wouldn't have given slimscane a second post on the XBOX360 thread if he needed it for the sake of post count.  As long as it's news relevant, it's ok.


Haha, , I was going to say something similar. As long as it is news, and even moreso if it is from a main contributor, I think that double/whatever posting can be forgivin if it is to enhance the purpose of the thread.

RockLee, well, it is a resolution, you could have a 20" 1080p set. Also, there has only been one game to be confirmed as being true 1080p (not upconverted), and that is Virtua Tennis 3.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 19, 2006)

Any place I can preorder ps3?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Haha, , I was going to say something similar. As long as it is news, and even moreso if it is from a main contributor, I think that double/whatever posting can be forgivin if it is to enhance the purpose of the thread.
> 
> RockLee, well, it is a resolution, you could have a 20" 1080p set. Also, there has only been one game to be confirmed as being true 1080p (not upconverted), and that is Virtua Tennis 3.




no, Gran Turismo HD son...

@Havoc: as of now, i havent been able to find any place in the US...Amazon started preordering i think, but closed shortly afterward...


----------



## RockLee (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow...

That's huge and so cool.

*imagines Guilty Gear at that size*

omg


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 20, 2006)

Not sure Havoc but from GameStop at the beginning of next month.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

Nobody has posted this yet, but Rainbow Six Vegas multiplayer is looking nice...



Ive liked Rainbow Six more then Ghost Recon for a lot longer now...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 20, 2006)

Translates into 


> 360 Dead or Alive Extreme 2 November
> 360 HDDVD Player 11/22
> 360 360 COre System + Blue Dragon Premium Pack 12/7/29800 en
> 360 Blue Dragon 12/7
> ...



After all the speculation that the PS3 gets Ninja Gaiden it's finally confirmed. We get Ninja Gaiden Sigma. I wonder what that is. I loved the first one so a second one would be amazing in itself.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow so Tecmo's Team Ninja is giving some support to sony again?  I shouldn't be surprised though given their policy.  I'm really excited what they're gonna build upon considering how good the first game and its expansion was.

I'm more excited about Blue Dragon more than anything else though.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Sep 20, 2006)

Just how reliable is that site KN ?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 20, 2006)

Rakuten is one of the largest online shopping sites in Japan. They get their info and releases from the sources too. 

I'd say it's very reliable. 

I'd get Blue Dragon if I want a 360 but I just don't want one. I've been hearing too much bad things and I've been hearing alot of people complain about it being a waste of their money. OniTasku for example regrets getting his 360. It looks like a good game but I don't think buying a system for one game is good for me. Let's not get into a 360 debate though, leave this out of the thread. 

White Knight Tale for the PS3 also looks promising since it's being made by Level 5. A new game, not sure exactly everything about it but I've learned from the past that Level 5 knows what they are doing.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

so, is Level 5 the ones who did Rogue or is that Factor 5? one of them should change names to Factor/Level 6...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 20, 2006)

Some Level-5 games:

    * Dark Cloud (2001)
    * Dark Chronicle (2003)
    * Dark Cloud 3 (TBA)
    * Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King (2005)
    * Rogue Galaxy (2005)

Factor 5 is making Lair which is published by Sony Computer Entertainment.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

alright, thats what it hought...they were the guys developing the best MMO id had ever seen...

True Fantasy Live Online, then MS had to be asses and cancel it...

but Factor/Level 5 are both good devs...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah it looks to a PS3 exclusive. Here's a scan of it.



Looks awesome


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

Scan isnt working


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 20, 2006)

Would you or RL be able to get any info on that Koei game that was coming out for the PS3 as well?  I don't remember the title, but I heard it was gonna be another DW clone, with some innovations ofcourse (which is a good thing to me)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 20, 2006)

There's White Knight Story/Tale.

I'll look for the Koei game right now.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's the Koei game you wanted brother...White Knight's Tale looks pretty good...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks.  It's odd considering the games I really like the game, but the deal breaker/maker is actually this Koei game being developed .  It's just such a great time waster.

EDIT:  Thanks a bunch Blade of the Chad and KN on your part too.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2006)

I can't believe that true fantasy is coming out after all that cancel and to let you guys know something Ninja Gaiden Sigma is only the Black vers. for PS3.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 20, 2006)

I just wanted to say the info I got from the website was actually posted in a Japanese magazine too so yes it's all true people. Everything I post here is from the magazine. 

Ninja Gaiden Sigma (PS3)

- No release date yet
- This is considered the "complete edition" of Ninja Gaiden
- Racheal is playable
- New stages, battle engine will be improved and upgraded
- Graphics and direction is going for a major overhaul
- New weapons, dual katana wielding

White Knight Story (PS3)

- White Knight Story is a PS3 rpg exclusive for the system by the good folks at Level-5 
- Tons and tons of HUGE monsters on an unsurpassed scale
- The field and combat engine is like a normal RPG
- Battles with huge monsters have a very great sense of scale
- it was going for the feel of SotC, except as a RPG

So this Ninja Gaiden will be Ninja Gaiden Black + Updates + Hurricane Packs explosion + More upgrades + New Graphics = Awesome

This will be the "true" Ninja Gaiden. 

White Knight Story looks like a premier PS3 rpg to set up it's great rpg franchise like the old days. Damn, I can't wait


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Sep 20, 2006)

Itagaki always said he would go with whoever had the most power. So if there's a Ninja Gaiden for PS3, that speaks highly for the system. Of course I still won't be getting one till next year.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2006)

@NEREVAR MOONANDSTAR  that was when DOA2 1st came out remember when he made the PS2 vers. and then went and made Ultimate for xbox.

but this is just a PS3 vers of NGB. maybe the graphics will be hi-res 1080p but overall will be the same, new levels are involved.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 20, 2006)

The graphics will probably be increadible, and it will probably be a must buy. The PS3 is getting a fair nice line up now =)... Wait, TFLO is coming?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2006)

If it does get uber improve graphic change then Ninja Gaiden 2 will be using that engine of course.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2006)

From IGN insider.



> PS3	Railfan	Playable
> PS3	Devil May Cry 4	Playable
> PS3	Fatal Inertia	Playable
> PS3	Bladestorm	Playable
> ...



what will be at TGS



> SONY COMPUTER
> ENTERTAINMENT
> SCE has announced that 27 PlayStation 3 titles will be at the show. So far, only 19 have been revealed. The other 8 will, according to the company, be playable. Similarly, we can look forward to 3 additional playable PSP titles.



what will be at TGS from Tecmo



> SYSTEM  	GAME  	STATE
> X360	Dead or Alive Xtreme 2	Playable
> Wii	Swing Golf Panya	Video
> PS2	Gallop Racer Inbreed	Playable
> ...





> TECMO
> The last time a DOAX game was close to release... well, we didn't want to leave Tecmo's TGS booth. This year, in addition to playable DOAX2, the company will have a press conference on the first day at around noon.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

well, it looks like the FMVs off of Xbox, which is great...this may be a current gen port, but unlike say THPS:American Wasteland, Ninja Gaiden looks fucking great already, so i think this will be one of the only current gen games to truly look like a next-gen game...


----------



## slimscane (Sep 20, 2006)

^hahaha, very true Blade, very true. I wonder what they are going to put NG2 on, maybe both?

I also wonder if GT Series is GT 5 or just GT HD again.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2006)

holy shit Kyuubi damn I know who ever got that magazine is luckey to see the shots in HD.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> ^hahaha, very true Blade, very true. I wonder what they are going to put NG2 on, maybe both?
> 
> I also wonder if GT Series is GT 5 or just GT HD again.




yeah, hopefully with the poor reception from E3 that most people(including myself) were pissed that they were just rereleasing 4 in 1080p, made them go back to the drawing board and make the game from the ground-up...because if not, Forza Motorsport will probably be the reigning champ this gen on the racing front...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 20, 2006)

Ninja Gaiden is comming to the PS3 I thought that game was exclusive? Eitherway it is good I like this game means I won't miss out now. 

On the list I have intrest in most of the titles to be honest. But resitance is the one I am most intrested in the game just looks slick and top tier from what I have seen. Like I anticipate it like I do metal gear solid 4, devil may cry 4....., after that like Genji two and eye of the juggernaut come.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2006)

gunners it's only black version with new graphics and real-time scenes and racheal will be playable.
kyuubi where did you get the pics for NG:sigma


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

well, if uve never played black, then thats a good thing it also has new scenes...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> well, if uve never played black, then thats a good thing it also has new scenes...


so I take it that you won't get you a 360 then? 
dude if you are a real gamer (and I know you are) then don't cheat yourself.Im still getting the PS3.

also do anyone know if the PS3 is available to pre-order.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 20, 2006)

iF im lucky enough imma get a ps3 launch date...sell it on ebay for mucho dollars(not like that's a big secret idea).  360 got sold for like 3000 grand easily...so ps3 will do equal if not more imo.

if I don't get a launch..no biggie; just gives me more time to save up for games haha.  from gamestops website seems like the ps3 titles they know of have a price listing of 60 dollars; which i believe is the same price as the 360 games.

I'm definetely buying a 1080p true monitor...meaning a resolution of at least 1920x1200...and since CRT would fuck up images, lcd will have to be it.  I'm still researching, but you can't get true HD quality on a CRT apparently.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

damn, i was gonna get a CRT because it was cheaper, thanks for the info...im getting a 360, i just dont know when right now...


----------



## Aman (Sep 20, 2006)

Is there any confirmation about Ninja Gaiden for Playstation 3? From what I heard it's still a rumor, I'd appriciate if someone helped. ^^


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> EDIT:
> 
> Ninja Gaiden Sigma screens
> 
> ...




there's the proof right there...already posted...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 20, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> gunners it's only black version with new graphics and real-time scenes and racheal will be playable.
> kyuubi where did you get the pics for NG:sigma


Sources 

And yeah it's confirmed proof people.


----------



## Aman (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks, missed that.

And if that is true Leon, it sucks...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2006)

Kyuubi you da man I wish I could give you reps but I gave you like 2 days ago.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

damn, that sucks...good thing i wasnt plan on getting GTHD anyway...


----------



## ZE (Sep 20, 2006)

MGS4 INGAME Images


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

looks like the movies baby


----------



## slimscane (Sep 20, 2006)

I love this new generation (MGS4 ) I think it might could turn out to be the best one yet!

That is really lame about GTHD, although kind of makes sense with how much Sony was pushing microtransactions at e3. =/


----------



## ZE (Sep 20, 2006)

New camo:


New MotorStorm Pics:


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

it may not be as good as the trailer, but its almost up there with it...by the time this gen is oer with, its gonna look super good...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 20, 2006)

I think imma bust a nut when I play MGS4..it's always been the series I loved since PS1...I just wish snake wasn't so old looking..I think that has something to do with the foxdie in his body.

@blade...is tht chad fighting ichigo?  hope that's not true.

and yeah..crt would b a lot cheaper..but rarely do they support dvi-d ports or even hdmi..if you can find a crt with dvi-d port on it...and resolutions exceeds 1920x1200..definetely get it, and just get a converter for dvi-hdmi...that's what imma do unless i find a monitor that is 1080p and has a hdmi port..which i did find..but I'm looking for others.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

oh, when you find one, let me know what you got...and yes, its Chad fighting Ichigo, but its only a punch...just to knock some sense to his ass...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 21, 2006)

White Knight Story info 



> September 20, 2006 - The latest RPG from the experts at Level 5 has been revealed in Famitsu. The developer of Dragon Quest VIII and Rogue Galaxy is working on Shirokishi Monogatari for the PlayStation 3. The title translates roughly to White Knight Story. Level 5 president Akihiro Hino is serving as producer on the title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, Dragon Quest 8 was one of the best games this gen...and so was Dark Cloud 2...this shouldnt be any less than stellar...

one thing that makes me sad tohugh, is that Tony Hawk on PS3 wont hae Online, Project 8 wont, their next game in the series will...


----------



## Aman (Sep 21, 2006)

Great MGS and Motorstorm images.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 21, 2006)

MGS4 behind the scenes details 


> *
> September 20, 2006* - Although Konami hasn't issued official word on the matter, one of gaming's finest traditions will indeed be continuing at the Tokyo Game Show. The latest issue of Famitsu reports that the Konami booth will, as just about everyone out there had been expecting, house a Metal Gear Solid 4 trailer.
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 21, 2006)

Hopefully Sony'll recognise that they don't really need that kind of publicity and ask GT to snip that idea out.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 21, 2006)

yeah, to pay more money for a fake car...that's stupid shit right there.

@ kyuubi---awesome post...imma bust a nut or 2 << haha it's gonna be so badass on my hd monitor...whichever one I end up getting...money is gonna be tight this year...

@ Blade---yeah I will let you all know....after I get my order in ahhaa.  but I will definetely tell you guys; unless one of you or more are lucky enough to get a hdtv that supports 1080p...then I'll just hate you from a distance...then come steal the tv 



--I don't have a job and I'm just spending on stuff/game related.  I would sell my lcd monitor now and see how much I could get for it..but then I would need a new vid card for the hd monitor for my basic computer needs...so that's pointless


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

well, if i can be lucky enough to get a Launch PS3, im selling that bad boy, and hopefully get enough moolah for a 1080p HD Monitor...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

if they wre inside there, id grab one...


----------



## DMC (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 21, 2006)

In-fucking-credible!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DMC (Sep 21, 2006)

*More Angles To Fap To.*


*Spoiler*: __ 











Oh she has a partner in these:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

My god, that must be Jesus...for he holds in his hands the most beautiful gaming machine known to man...I told myself I wouldnt cry


----------



## RockLee (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow. That's pretty slick.

GO GO LABORERS!

PROVIDE US WITH THE MAGNIFICENT PS3!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

id quit the job and take the PS3...good trade off to me...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2006)

i would steal them all like that time when someone stole 18,000 ds lites and then sell them all on Ebay.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

damn, 18,000 DS lites, id hate to be the stupid ass that lost em...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

well, its jsut for Demos, i wouldnt use 60GB versions if i knew they had a slight chance of getting stolen, and by slight i mean A LOT!


----------



## pajamas (Sep 21, 2006)

Anyone else notice that every single PS3 in those pictures were the shit 20 GB model? =/


----------



## DMC (Sep 21, 2006)

Those are the only ones Sony won't kill me for showing


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

well, its just for Demos, i wouldnt use 60GB versions if i knew they had a slight chance of getting stolen, and by slight i mean A LOT!


----------



## pajamas (Sep 21, 2006)

DMC said:
			
		

> Those are the only ones Sony won't kill me for showing


No, look at those huge stacks. There's gotta be like 30 systems there. And none of them are premium systems...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

why arent they putting my posts in the front? anyway, these are for the Kiosks at TGS right? well, i wouldnt be using premium for that shit...


----------



## DMC (Sep 21, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> No, look at those huge stacks. There's gotta be like 30 systems there. And none of them are premium systems...



Why would they mix them if they are putting them up for shipping?


----------



## RockLee (Sep 21, 2006)

Leon. They bring different components.

The are probably manufactured in different areas. So stop worrying. The superior version will win out.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 21, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> why arent they putting my posts in the front? anyway, these are for the Kiosks at TGS right? well, i wouldnt be using premium for that shit...


HDMI.

That's why the premium should be used.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 21, 2006)

DMC said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is the site a little buggy?


 Yes, it is buggy right now:
Tsuyokiss.06.Your-Mom
Tsuyokiss.06.Your-Mom


----------



## DMC (Sep 21, 2006)

Is it just me or is the site a little buggy?


----------



## Shiron (Sep 21, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> WTF?! someone replied to a question before the question was asked?! X_X


 That's the bug for ya. XD 
It appears to be back (this has happened before)...


----------



## pajamas (Sep 21, 2006)

WTF?! someone replied to a question before the question was asked?! X_X


----------



## DMC (Sep 21, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> Yes, it is buggy right now:
> Tsuyokiss.06.Your-Mom
> Tsuyokiss.06.Your-Mom



...Are you Sarah Conner?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

lmao, this is fun...and, they shouldnt use the 600 dollar version if they think people might steal them(which is a good chance) id rather lose a shitty version to a theif than a good version...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2006)

> *TGS 2006: PS3 Percentages
> Find out how far along all the PS3 games are at this point.
> by Anoop Gantayat*
> 
> ...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

well, at least we know Ridge Racer 7 will be a launch...and damn, resistance looks that good and only 85% done, that's good...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 21, 2006)

Ah, all the games seem to be right on track outside of Unknown Realms. 
*
Resistance: Fall of Man Boxart*




*
Rag Doll Kung Fu Vets Craft PS3 Title*


> September 21, 2006 - New independent game developer Media Molecule announced today that it is creating an "original and innovative" title for the PlayStation 3. The UK-based studio, whose team members worked on titles such as Fable, Dungeon Keeper, Black & White, and Rag Doll Kung Fu, is working with Sony Computer Entertainment Europe on the new game.
> 
> "SCEE have proven to be the perfect partner for us," said Media Molecule Technical Director Alex Evans. "They immediately understood both our ambition for the game as well as our development style. I think it is fantastic that a massive company like Sony has the vision to see that a smaller outfit can create a world class game. Even after 6 months of working together, we're beginning to create something very special for PS3."
> 
> ...




*
Interview with the Dragon: The Lair Interview
*




Right now the Lair interview is so large I'm reading through it so have fun with these guys.


----------



## DMC (Sep 21, 2006)

Lair looks so hard...but I am dissappointed because when I first heard about it (when it was just known a game known as Lair was coming out) I was hoping for a remake of Dragon Lair.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah Lair looks incredible. 

Here's another amazing game that is EXTREMELY EXTREMLELY GOOD. I can't wait until we get more into about it
*
White Knight Story
*
Larges Screens
*Spoiler*: __ 










This rpg looks to be one of the most promising rpgs this gaming generation.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 22, 2006)

Well hopefully it delivers i learned a hard way just to go on "looks" of a RPG *cought X2 cough*

graphics of course are nice i have to look more into the developers of the game though.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

X2 wasnt that bad, in fact it was good if you can get pased the stroy, the gameplay(where it counts so ive heard) was top notch...the job system coming back was a sight for sore eyes...also, KN your White Knight pics dont work


----------



## SaiST (Sep 22, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Ninja Gaiden is comming to the PS3 I thought that game was exclusive?


Ninja Gaiden 2 will probably be exclusive to the 360.

But seriously--_NINJA GAIDEN: BLACK IN 1080p!!!_ Revised battles, [*much*]better use of water walking, and so much more~ 

This is coming out at launch, right? If so, I will *seriously* consider purchasing a PS3 this fall. I hope Itagaki makes it even more challenging. :3


*Spoiler*: _Heavenly Sword is looking stunning as well_ 









I imagine that battle will be the equivalent of ZoE2's Entrance to Aumaan battle, except without the annoyance of worrying about a bunch of weak, whining comrades. 

Heavenly Sword will be playable at TGS, looking foward to seeing some video~


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

something from the keynote speech caught my eyes...so, i guess you all can stop whining now...



> 7:22: A question on why HDMI only is in the high level version of the PS3 only. Kutaragi explains that sony was worried that if they put the HDMI in the lower version, some would complain about having to pay for something they don't want. However, HDMI penetration has come faster than expected. He then asks people if they want HDMI in all models. Everyone in the audience says yes. He then confirms that all models, including the 20 gig version, will have an HDMI port.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 22, 2006)

^ but you forgot to quote the part where he said thats only for japan. )


----------



## RockLee (Sep 22, 2006)

So, yes.

In short:

PS3 Core has HDMI and a price drop. In Japan.

It's getting harder and harder to resist.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 22, 2006)

ya they said the core ( 20 gig) and tax will also  be below 50,000 yen ( which is 426 dollars in american money)

its shocking they are doing this well it did say that alot of japan ppl where complaining. So they had to do something i guess. though no price was confirmed but the higher end model price is still up to the stores themselves.


----------



## gabha (Sep 22, 2006)

So now the only difference between the two models is the size of HD drive?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 22, 2006)

gabha said:
			
		

> So now the only difference between the two models is the size of HD drive?



Correct basically. but this is only for japan  and honestly i would get the cheaper model now if i was in japan. 

i mean you can upgrade the harddrives in the lower model only thing you do not get is WI FI  ( which is not upgradeable so they say)

*EDIT*



> When Sony previously announced the price of the 20 gigabyte PlayStation 3, the company stated that the price would be 62,790 yen. That was much, much higher than Xbox 360, which currently sells in Japan for 39,795 yen. Nintendo Wii will sell for 25,000 yen.
> 
> Reuters is now reporting that instead of 62,790 yen tag, the low end model of PS3 will sell for 49,980 yen ($430 US). This is still much more expensive than its competition, but it's a 20% price cut regardless.
> 
> We repeat: this price only applies towards Japan at the moment, so Wii will still be exactly half the price of the low end PS3 in that neck of the woods.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

White Knight Story pics won't work? Relax, I'm on the scene!

*Spoiler*: __ 










What an rpg this is turning out to be and by Level-5 no less.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2006)

Look @ these HD pics of Ninja Gaiden Sigma in game too.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

The Ninja Gaiden Sigma trailer has to be one of the most awesome trailers I've ever seen.

New White Knight Story screens

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SaiST (Sep 22, 2006)

Need a mirror for that White Knight Story trailer. People are going nuts over it.

That concept art is beautiful.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

Here ya go buddy 

this tread

What a game this looks to be. Here's also the IGN details on it. 





> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It's official. White Knight is an rpg killer. 

EDIT:

Since it's not been said yet I want to mention this, anyone whining about the Sony Keynote? Well that's 

Sony is having it's REAL conference soon and it's a 3 hour filled PS3 bash apparently. It's being held in Sony Headquarters so expect 3 hours full of in

My predictions
- Tekken 6
- More DMC4
- New FFXIII 
- New Versus XIII
- Sony's "secret projects" unvieled
- Kojima's new PS3 game
- All 29 playable games
- All 35 videos unvieled

I'm going to guess we will see basically everything they've been holding back in this 3 hour fest. Right now I hear that the media is on a bus to their headquarters right now and they are stuck in traffic so as soon as they get there we will get some info.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 22, 2006)

Many thanks, KN.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

No problem. What did you think of the video? 

If anyone can't view it then try to watch it at this Gameklip link



EDIT:

So far from Sony's true conference we've recieved:

- 5 1080p games: Gundam, Ridge Racer, Virtual Tennis, NBA 07 (Only at conference, not show floor), Lair, GT:HD
- Harrison showed the PS3 menu system admitted it was "still early"
- Showed photo capability of the system as it flipped through photos quickly
- Showed the PS3's web browser -- you can move through different browser windows quickly
- He had three giant windows with three different pages... and you can move through the interface all fluidly and resize shit and stuff

Holy shit, the guy writing this is saying "something big's going on and the fucking doubters will be ashamed". I can only wonder what he means.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> No problem. What did you think of the video?


... ~D:

Not just the graphics, animation is top-notch too. I can see that that's real time, but what would be more amazing is if the battles really play out in that fashion.

I'll definitely be keeping a look out for White Night Story.

[EDIT] - Looks like Ninja Gaiden isn't coming out 'til 2007 as well. Guess I'll stick with my original decision to pick up a PS3 when Heavenly Sword hits.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto if you got a vid of Ninja Gaiden please show us.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

Hmm, well here's the true PS3 game cases compared to the fake Sonic ones


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 22, 2006)

Here's the trailer for Ninja Gaiden Sigma


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Haohmaru for uploading that, I was just looking for it


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 22, 2006)

no problem. The new PS3 games are looking pretty awesome. White Knight Story looks really unique. I want to see more RPG's and I want to see what Kojima has in suprise for us.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

I know. The PS3's gaming lineup has increased heavily here and the games have improved a great deal. I'm going to have to increase my Games-to-get list after this. White Knight Story, Ninja Gaiden Sigma, many other's. It's all amazing. 

Here's some more news:


			
				TGS 2006: Sony Developing 100 PS3 titles said:
			
		

> TGS 2006: Sony Developing 100 PS3 Titles
> Next gen system taking most of company's resources.
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...





			
				TGS 2006: Final Fantasy 7 Advent Children Complete Announced said:
			
		

> TGS 2006: Final Fantasy 7 Advent Children Complete Announced
> Cloud goes Blu
> by Andrew Alfonso
> 
> ...




- Sony has another event sometime in October. This event is Sony exclusive and if anything's left over from the TGS it will be unleashed here.


----------



## ZE (Sep 22, 2006)

In my opinion White Knight Story is too much medieval and the fighting system is a little slow, the graphics are awesome, but I’m more impressed with Lost Odyssey for the xbox 360 (comparing rpgs).


----------



## DMC (Sep 22, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> In my opinion White Knight Story is too much medieval and the fighting system is a little slow, the graphics are awesome, but I?m more impressed with Lost Odyssey for the xbox 360 (comparing rpgs).



Yeah but have you seen the Lost Odyssey game-play preview? The gameplay looks so linear and boring. It's not like it isn't something we haven't seen before, in fact the first few battles remind me of the begining of FFX (you remember, the Sin Invasion sequence?). I admit it is very pretty to look at, but from what I've seen it has about as much to bring as White Knight, but a much uglier looking world.

Edit: Also, TGS has rekindled my faith in PS3


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

Actually IGN talked about White Knight compared to other rpgs:


> This may sound like a typical RPG demo. But wait until you see White Knight Story in motion. In our early preview of the game, we posted some comments from Level 5's Akihiro Hino, the producer of the game, regarding the title's focus on animation. He wasn't just hyping up his game; White Knight Story looks like no other Japanese RPG before it thanks to its next generation animation.
> 
> In a typical RPG, when you instruct one of your characters to perform a sword attack on in enemy, the character will jump at the enemy, slash his sword, then jump back. The enemy might block the attack, or might take on the full blow. Either way, the sword will probably pass right through the enemy.
> 
> ...



When I read that I instantly thought "Lost Oddessy is like that". You have something new against something old. 

Anyway let's not get into an rpg debate people. Let's try to get off of the rpg vs rpg debate and stick to what this thread's about. 

It's confirmed: The PS3's controller is called Syxasis. I'm finding the link right now.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ^ but you forgot to quote the part where he said thats only for japan. )




they havent confirmed only for japan yet, that said he was only talking to the japanese audience, which is the only audience at TGS, that doesnt mean its only for Japan, i dont expect aprice drop for the core system in US, but i do expect HDMI....


----------



## ZE (Sep 22, 2006)

DMC said:
			
		

> Yeah but have you seen the Lost Odyssey game-play preview? The gameplay looks so linear and boring. It's not like it isn't something we haven't seen before, in fact the first few battles remind me of the begining of FFX (you remember, the Sin Invasion sequence?). I admit it is very pretty to look at, but from what I've seen it has about as much to bring as White Knight, but a much uglier looking world.


Well, we can always expect the best when it comes to Sakagushi, I doubt his game will suck, he is the maker of all FF games after all.


----------



## Aecen (Sep 22, 2006)

decrease in sony ps3 price in japan...sony is really getting nervous.


----------



## ZE (Sep 22, 2006)

Aecen said:
			
		

> decrease in sony ps3 price in japan...sony is really getting nervous.


You mean they are nervous because they keep announcing new games for their console?
Right now ps3 has more games announced than xbox 360, and the ps3 didn?t even come out yet.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

nervous? when it sells out, we'll see how nervous they are...hey KN, you have th elink to the real conference?


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> You mean they are nervous because they keep announcing new games for their console?
> Right now ps3 has more games announced than xbox 360, and the ps3 didn?t even come out yet.


I think he meant nervous as in them being nervous about whether or not the price will scare away non-gamers.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

They aren't nervous. They just wanted to give Japan something for their efforts and it's alright. A price change is a price change. 

Nah, I wish I did Blade. So far I've only been getting previews, videos, screenshots and stuff. Nothing about actual video.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 22, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I think he meant nervous as in them being nervous about whether or not the price will scare away non-gamers.



this is true they where nervous because alot of japan ppl where complaining about the 20 gig price and the fact it has no hdmi in it (  was retailing for over 64,000 yen before the price drop) 

so sony declared a 20% price drop and it was smart of them to do so and really i could see it coming with all the negativity about the console being so expensive. 


sadly though i do not live in japan


----------



## DMC (Sep 22, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> Well, we can always expect the best when it comes to Sakagushi, I doubt his game will suck, he is the maker of all FF games after all.



Final Fantasy games suck half the time


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> this is true they where nervous because alot of japan ppl where complaining about the 20 gig price and the fact it has no hdmi in it (  was retailing for over 64,000 yen before the price drop)
> 
> so sony declared a 20% price drop and it was smart of them to do so and really i could see it coming with all the negativity about the console being so expensive.
> 
> ...




good thing its Region Free...


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> They aren't nervous. They just wanted to give Japan something for their efforts and it's alright. A price change is a price change.


I don't mean nervous as in _nervous_, or really worried, but you can't say that they don't know that the price affects a lot of people's choices. I don't think their intention was to *give*, it was a smart move to do this and it will probably increase the sales of the PS3 in Japan. ^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 22, 2006)

ya but how much would importing costs be like you know? i would proabably still pay a butload because of that


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> good thing its Region Free...


There will be 100,000 PS3s in Japan at launch, if you try to import it the price will be skyhigh.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

It's also a great thing the amount of quality titles will cause someone to buy this amazing system. 

I talked to 3 people today and after I showed them what's been shown so far at the TGS they said they are getting a PS3 on launch. 

Games has always been Sony's strongpoint. This generation seems no different. Sony's developing 100 PS3 titles too and judging by what we've seen their 1st party lineup has risen a great deal. 

I'm excited to get these new games.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

and it still hasnt been denied that the same thing wont come to america, at least HDMI ports...they just havent stated it yet...


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> It's also a great thing the amount of quality titles will cause someone to buy this amazing system.
> 
> I talked to 3 people today and after I showed them what's been shown so far at the TGS they said they are getting a PS3 on launch.
> 
> ...


Point is a lot of the consumers just want a console to play sometimes, when I tell the swedish (a lot higher) price to my gamerfriends, they're like ''okay'', but when I tell the non-gamers they're shocked and say that they will never get it for that price, BR or not. Can't you agree with me that some of those type of people will get scared away by the price? To me it's obvious. 


Btw, Resistance boxart.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

Already posted the Resistance boxart.

Yes some people might not like the price but then again some people might say the same thing about the Wii and it's power and controller compared to the 360/PS3 and the 360 when it comes to what it has. Every system has something. 

Quality titles however is what makes a system. You can't have a system without great tiles and the PS3 has great titles. I think we can agree on this.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 22, 2006)

I have seen nothing at TGS that makes me feel like cutting sony some slack, if I lived in america or japan I would be hyped. But I dont, I live in europe so for me the PS3 feels like a distant dream. Infact in some ways its more annoying seeing the games set to come to the PS3. Its like teasing


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

I really feel bad for you Europeans but cheer up. 

You guys will have a much larger library once it comes to Europe. Even though you get it late you'll have a larger supply of games and you know what is good and what won't be good.

Still though it sucks, sorry Europe


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

yup, plus if you wait till march, all the kinks in the hardware will be worked out...plus i like march launches, because my B-day is in march


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 22, 2006)

so wait a sec...sony is having it's own conference after the keynote?  

any other news on it?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

yeah KN, do you have a link to the text of the conference?





> One of the PlayStation 3's most promising launch titles is undoubtedly Insomniac Games' Resistance: Fall of Man. The first-person shooter looks to be everything that a killer launch app should be -- it's original, looks fantastic and makes true use of Sony's next-generation console.
> 
> Sony's presence at TGS 2006 is rather large, so of course its premiere launch title is on hand for some play time. After entering the demo theater, we were treated to a short, few-minute video that explained the story setup and basic play mechanics. Being as Japanese gamers aren't nearly into first-person shooters as many other places in the world, the demo went through such basics as how to strafe and move with the left analog stick and look around with the right. In other words, it wasn't too helpful for us, but it did whet our appetite for the forthcoming play session.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Yes some people might not like the price but then again some people might say the same thing about the Wii and it's power and controller compared to the 360/PS3 and the 360 when it comes to what it has. Every system has something.


I seriously doubt that it will be the same thing with the Wii or 360, the non-gamers buying the 360 will be because they want to spend a little extra money and get a HD gaming console, the non-gamers buying the Wii will buy it because they like the titles and heard how fun it was playing it, without thinking about the graphics.


> Quality titles however is what makes a system. You can't have a system without great tiles and the PS3 has great titles. I think we can agree on this.


It has great titles yes, but A LOT, and I mean *a lot* of non-gamers get very few games for their consoles. And some of them won't think that the PS3 is worth it, and they won't know a lot about the titles since they're non-games, they might've heard about Final Fantasy or something but that won't make them buy the PS3. Since you wanted to talk about the others, I can tell you that people will definitely be more disappointed about the PS3's price compared to the 360 or Wii.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2006)

Well people who wouldn't buy the games for sony actually cost sony money so that isn't a problem. They need to sell their consoles to gamers as they make their money through the sales of games if I remember correctly.

If everyone brought a ps3 and left the games I should think a lot of money would be lost.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 22, 2006)

sorry if i didn't catch this from reading the thread, but is White Knight confirmed as a launch title?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't have much from the conference besides what I've been given. 

And no, White Knight isn't a launch title even though I wish it would be done fast enough to be one 



			
				Aman said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt that it will be the same thing with the Wii or 360, the non-gamers buying the 360 will be because they want to spend a little extra money and get a HD gaming console, the non-gamers buying the Wii will buy it because they like the titles and heard how fun it was playing it, without thinking about the graphics.
> 
> It has great titles yes, but A LOT, and I mean *a lot* of non-gamers get very few games for their consoles. And some of them won't think that the PS3 is worth it, and they won't know a lot about the titles since they're non-games, they might've heard about Final Fantasy or something but that won't make them buy the PS3. Since you wanted to talk about the others, I can tell you that people will definitely be more disappointed about the PS3's price compared to the 360 or Wii.


You say this now but right now you are completely focused on the price of the PS3 compared to what we know about the games. Some might not think it's worth it but then again some will. Then you have the people that want blu-ray and will spend the money for the PS3 aside from a 1k blu-ray player. You don't know for sure who will be disappointed about what but I will tell you that price isn't everything like you might be thinking. Games are what a system is about, it's what it's for. You can't have a system that isn't costly with crappy games. People are willing to spend money for a PS3 just for the system and the games it provides. That much is sure.  

As for the 360, one of the reasons I am not getting a 360 is because of the titles it doesn't have and based on user reviews. I feel that it will get boring and I won't end up playing the games at all outside of a few games, that's why I'm not getting one. Even OniTasku is disappointed with his 360 and he says it's collecting dust. I'm sure I'm not the only one who thinks like this. Alot of people feel this way also. However with the PS3 I'm willing to spend $600 on it because of the titles. Price isn't everything like you may be thinking. People can be turned off by price and be turned off by games and other contributors.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

and HAHA to all the people that said HDMI wouldnt be for all region's...one less thing you can STFU about now 

also...has anyone seen the in-game footage of Lair...HOLY SHIT! it looks awesome...


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> You say this now but right now you are completely focused on the price of the PS3 compared to what we know about the games. Some might not think it's worth it but then again some will. Then you have the people that want blu-ray and will spend the money for the PS3 aside from a 1k blu-ray player. You don't know for sure who will be disappointed about what but I will tell you that price isn't everything like you might be thinking. Games are what a system is about, it's what it's for. You can't have a system that isn't costly with crappy games. People are willing to spend money for a PS3 just for the system and the games it provides. That much is sure.


I'm not saying it's not worth it, I was saying that it depends on how much money you have to spend on it and that non-gamers will get turned off by it (at least before we know how Blu-Ray does), the titles for the PS3 are looking great, but it's not so hard to understand that in some cases, you don't want to spend 600 dollars (or 800-950 in Sweden) on something that you're not in to, and know that you won't be spending a lot of money on. Once again, this depends on how Blue-Ray does in the future, you can't use the Blu-Ray player as an argument though, since it's not doing good right now at all. For Sony's and all the consumers' sake, I hope it does better in the future.  



> As for the 360, one of the reasons I am not getting a 360 is because of the titles it doesn't have and based on user reviews. I feel that it will get boring and I won't end up playing the games at all outside of a few games, that's why I'm not getting one. Even OniTasku is disappointed with his 360 and he says it's collecting dust. I'm sure I'm not the only one who thinks like this. Alot of people feel this way also. However with the PS3 I'm willing to spend $600 on it because of the titles. Price isn't everything like you may be thinking. People can be turned off by price and be turned off by games and other contributors.


People are different, OniTasku may not like the titles for the Xbox 360, that's completely fine but you can't use one person (even if it's a respected member) to judge everyone else, a lot of Xbox 360 buyers are loving what they're getting, I'm not saying that the PS3 won't be twice as good, the whole point about this debate to me is that people will get turned off by the price, saying that it won't matter because it has great games or because it has Blue-Ray are not good reasons for some non-gamers. 

I don't understand why you still haven't agreed with me on that. Yes, the PS3 will sell out, yes it will probably do good, but in the beginning of its life, *non-gamers* (bolded that because I mean non-gamers, to a lot of gamers it's worth it) will get turned off by it. You can't say that all of them will buy the most expensive console because it has great games, some of them won't want to spend that much money on a gaming console, some might not even want the Wii because they want to wait for a price drop, that's okay and understandable, even if the Wii does great, since they're non-gamers. And another audience that won't be as big in the beginning is the parents buying it for their kids, unless your parents have a lot of money it won't be easy for kids to have their parents buy the PS3 for them.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 22, 2006)

^ my 360 is gathering dust more or less.  I do like Enchanted arms so far though. 

I really want gears of war and blue dragon however...


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> ^ my 360 is gathering dust more or less.  I do like Enchanted arms so far though.


I wasn't saying that everyone else love their 360. 


> I really want gears of war and blue dragon however...


Well there you go.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Hmm, well here's the true PS3 game cases compared to the fake Sonic ones




...It looks exactly like the PSP's, box color wise. Nice uh...'cleverness' there. I was expecting a fancy blue. Meh.

Still, some of these games look pretty interesting, but if Level 5's upcoming RPG is anything like Rouge Galaxy, boredom here I come.

Ninja Gaiden really to me, looks to be the most solid looking so far seen at TGS. No pasteyish pixelated designs.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I'm not saying it's not worth it, I was saying that it depends on how much money you have to spend on it and that non-gamers will get turned off by it (at least before we know how Blu-Ray does), the titles for the PS3 are looking great, but it's not so hard to understand that in some cases, you don't want to spend 600 dollars (or 800-950 in Sweden) on something that you're not in to, and know that you won't be spending a lot of money on. Once again, this depends on how Blue-Ray does in the future, you can't use the Blu-Ray player as an argument though, since it's not doing good right now at all. For Sony's and all the consumers' sake, I hope it does better in the future.


And gamers will get turned off from the 360 and Wii also based on what they have and what they are about. It's that way for all of the systems. For the PS3 however is it price. I've said this before in this debate. As for blu-ray, even if it's not doing well right now people who want a blu-ray player will buy the PS3 over the stand alone player because of it's price. That much is certain. 


> People are different, OniTasku may not like the titles for the Xbox 360, that's completely fine but you can't use one person (even if it's a respected member) to judge everyone else, a lot of Xbox 360 buyers are loving what they're getting, I'm not saying that the PS3 won't be twice as good, the whole point about this debate to me is that people will get turned off by the price, saying that it won't matter because it has great games or because it has Blue-Ray are not good reasons for some non-gamers.


It's that way with alot of people and of course the 360 fans love the system because they have it. One person? It's not that way for one person, it's that way for alot of people, just not just one. Once again, I already said yes people will be turning off by the price of the PS3. I don't know why you keep bringing this up if I already said it. Then I also said some other things too. Non-gamers and gamers buy a system. It isn't completely focused on non-gamers like you may be thinking. 



> I don't understand why you still haven't agreed with me on that.


Alright, what exactly are you talking about now? I said yes in post 1165 and then again in 1175. I don't know if you missed when I said it but yeah I did say it. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yes, the PS3 will sell out, yes it will probably do good, but in the beginning of its life, *non-gamers* (bolded that because I mean non-gamers, to a lot of gamers it's worth it) will get turned off by it. You can't say that all of them will buy the most expensive console because it has great games, some of them won't want to spend that much money on a gaming console, some might not even want the Wii because they want to wait for a price drop, that's okay and understandable, even if the Wii does great, since they're non-gamers. And another audience that won't be as big in the beginning is the parents buying it for their kids, unless your parents have a lot of money it won't be easy for kids to have their parents buy the PS3 for them.



And yet alot of core gamers will get turned off by the Wii and 360 respectively. Everyone gets turned off by one specific feature of these next-gen systems. Some will, some won't. Everything isn't around price.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2006)

But you cannot say price isn't a major factor. It is, and lots of examples could be used. But like you said, it isn't everything.

Still, seeing all this stuff rekindeled my interest after Sony's HORRIBLE E3 event, I'm still not buying it till it's at a lower price, and the launch bugs are fixed, which is almost set in stone that there will be some.


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> And gamers will get turned off from the 360 and Wii also based on what they have and what they are about. It's that way for all of the systems. For the PS3 however is it price. I've said this before in this debate. As for blu-ray, even if it's not doing well right now people who want a blu-ray player will buy the PS3 over the stand alone player because of it's price. That much is certain.


I was talking about non-gamers though, obviously people will be turned off by different things, it's just that to non-gamers I believe the Wii for example will be more attractive than the PS3, even though it lacks the power. Only the ones who are easily fooled by magazines and stuff like that will want to get a BR player, right now there's no reason to get it since it's doing bad, it depends on how many consumers won't be affected that easily by the media and will see how BR does. And the most powerful console hasn't won the generation war ever (I think), and the PS2 was the weakest last generation. Last generation DVD was really needed, right now BR isn't needed that much at all for games (already told you about my viewes on the BR movies *right now*, I mean it isn't a catastrophe if you'll need two DVD-disks for some huge games at the end of this generation of gaming.


> It's that way with alot of people and of course the 360 fans love the system because they have it. One person? It's not that way for one person, it's that way for alot of people, just not just one. Once again, I already said yes people will be turning off by the price of the PS3. I don't know why you keep bringing this up if I already said it. Then I also said some other things too. Non-gamers and gamers buy a system. It isn't completely focused on non-gamers like you may be thinking.


Obviously more people dislike it lol, it's just that if you buy a PS3 and you're disappointed because you don't have the money to give it a chance and buy more games, you'll feel worse than if you weren't pleased with the Wii for example. Well, even though you may have agreed with me about the price, you went on about how the games made the system, which is what made me go on. It isn't completely focused on non-gamers like you say, but a lot of people considering to purchase a PS3 will be non-gamers (because it's a PlayStation). Being appealing to non-gamers is very important for sales, it's not completely focused on them but it's important to focus on them. 


> Alright, what exactly are you talking about now? I said yes in post 1165 and then again in 1175. I don't know if you missed when I said it but yeah I did say it.


Read above. ^^


> And yet alot of core gamers will get turned off by the Wii and 360 respectively. Everyone gets turned off by one specific feature of these next-gen systems. Some will, some won't. Everything isn't around price.


Of course a lot of people get turned off by the Wii and 360, even all three of the next gen consoles. Obviously everything isn't about price, but if you're a non-gamer and don't have a lot of money, some won't want to buy the system that costs more than the other two (or as much depending on how you look at it) combined.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2006)

you guys are the best man I mean I seen the Ninja Gaiden trailers I almost piss myself and shitted. I'm loving next-gen games right now. dmc4,genji2,and ninja gaiden sigma is all I need for ps3 also VF5 and tekken6.

reps for everyone that posted info and new vids.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 22, 2006)

It seems like I'm still not interested in this unless DMC4 is out at launch and has promising previews.  

damn..i wish they had white knight out and ratchet & clank,  oh and an FF game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2006)

Ha, another main FF game probably won't be out till the 2010's.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I was talking about non-gamers though, obviously people will be turned off by different things, it's just that to non-gamers I believe the Wii for example will be more attractive than the PS3, even though it lacks the power. Only the ones who are easily fooled by magazines and stuff like that will want to get a BR player, right now there's no reason to get it since it's doing bad, it depends on how many consumers won't be affected that easily by the media and will see how BR does. And the most powerful console hasn't won the generation war ever (I think), and the PS2 was the weakest last generation. Last generation DVD was really needed, right now BR isn't needed that much at all for games (already told you about my viewes on the BR movies *right now*, I mean it isn't a catastrophe if you'll need two DVD-disks for some huge games at the end of this generation of gaming.


They all think differently in different situations. Some will buy the PS3 because it's the strongest and because of the games and they have heard Sony's won twice. Some will buy Wii because of it's price. We don't now. People who want a blu-ray player aren't easily fooled. Even if it isn't doing well starting off it doesn't mean they are idiots for buying it, far from it. Either way I don't see why it's really important to talk about why people are buying blu-ray compared to them buying blu-ray at all for that. They will buy the PS3 for blu-ray compared to the stand alone player which is $500 cheaper. 

Yeah Sony's won twice already because of it's games. It's not about power (but it's good to have and it helps) and they've built up a great rep because fo it. Even their games this gen look amazingly great like the previous gens. 


> Obviously more people dislike it lol, it's just that if you buy a PS3 and you're disappointed because you don't have the money to give it a chance and buy more games, you'll feel worse than if you weren't pleased with the Wii for example. Well, even though you may have agreed with me about the price, you went on about how the games made the system, which is what made me go on. It isn't completely focused on non-gamers like you say, but a lot of people considering to purchase a PS3 will be non-gamers (because it's a PlayStation). Being appealing to non-gamers is very important for sales, it's not completely focused on them but it's important to focus on them.


You get what I'm saying based on your first line. More people dislike the 360 and more people dislike the Wii based on what we know. People get turned off from systems for different things. The PS3's is price. 

Games do make the system. It's why the PS2 won last gen's race and Sony's consoles have been known for having great games. Like I said, you can't have a low costing system with crappy games on it. People wouldn't want that. 


> Read above. ^^


And you should read above also. You've been saying I don't agree when infact I've already said I do many times in this debate. 





> *
> Of course a lot of people get turned off by the Wii and 360, even all three of the next gen consoles*. Obviously everything isn't about price, but if you're a non-gamer and don't have a lot of money, some won't want to buy the system that costs more than the other two (or as much depending on how you look at it) combined.


What I bolded is what I was talking about. It isn't all about price, it's much more than that based on different factors.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

ratchet and clank? that's what Resistance is for...

but ummm PS3 is going to be amaizng, and E3 wasnt as shitty as all of you make it out to be, E3 is what amde me interested in it...

also, out of all my real-life friends, which is about 20...only one person is even thinking about buying a Wii...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

Ratchet and Clank will still come out though, it's a good game. 

I expect Ape Escape PS3 to also be really good, as good as the first one.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 22, 2006)

I want a wii over this right now 

and FFXIII won't take till 2010 right? :/


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2006)

Their E3 was probably most noted for praticly being an internet meme now. From the Giant Enemy Crabs to the Kaz Hirai Ridge Racer comments. If their E3 interested you, and it was the most boring out of all 3, that's either a strong fanbase guiding you, or you like that more boring-ish buisness blabber and not any rad pop-ness of it all.

Yeah, what a way to show your favoritism by talking about irrelavent matters on who you know is getting a Wii. Rock on~

But, onto PS3 matters, as thats the entire point of this thread [Not to talk about who you know is getting a Wii =P] has Hideo Kojima's other PS3 title been revealed yet? Or will that be occuring later on today or tomorrow?

EDIT: It isn't confirmed FFXIII will be out in 2010, but looking at their track record of their big titles getting longer development cycles, and FFXII took FIVE YEARS, I wouldn't be amazed it FFXIII took a decade.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

i said that, because Aman was talking like the controller doesnt deterr any fucking body from buying the damn thing, which it does, the only reason my one friend wants it is for SSBB, and i want that too, but that doesnt even use the Wii controller....

FFXII took so long, because it was a new development team working on the prject, i wouldnt be surprised if the FFXIII people have been working on the game since FFXIIs first announced release date...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2006)

Eh, opinions: serious fucking buisness.

I honestly, am quite worried for one thing. Im going to be on my own soon, how the FUCK will I pay bills, go to college, get a job, and buy all 3 consoles? Im fucked XD.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

FFXIII is stated to come out late 07-early 08 by the creators. 

Kojima's other title hasn't been revealed yet. I really wonder what he's going to say.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

*prays for ZOE3*

and opinions are serious when your being a dick about them...jesus, i just said how many of my friends were buying a wii, and you have to make this comment...


*Yeah, what a way to show your favoritism by talking about irrelavent matters on who you know is getting a Wii. Rock on~*

shit, if Aman can talk about how soooooo many people will be turned off by the price, why cant i say that just as many are being turned off by the wii remote?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2006)

Me? I'm not doing anything really. I was being sarcastic with the serious buissness comment, not mocking anyone or the ilk. So I apologize if it seemed to be dickly. Dickly 

Maybe...JUST MAYBE, Kojima could team up with Koji Igarashi [Head man of CV] and create a 3D Castlevania that is..GOOD? I know IGA will never make anything for the PS3, due to Konami playing favorites and limiting some, but if Kojima was involved, it would probably happen.


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> They all think differently in different situations. Some will buy the PS3 because it's the strongest and because of the games and they have heard Sony's won twice. Some will buy Wii because of it's price. We don't now. People who want a blu-ray player aren't easily fooled. Even if it isn't doing well starting off it doesn't mean they are idiots for buying it, far from it. Either way I don't see why it's really important to talk about why people are buying blu-ray compared to them buying blu-ray at all for that. They will buy the PS3 for blu-ray compared to the stand alone player which is $500 cheaper.


Yeah, some will buy it because it's the PlayStation and it won twice, I'm not calling them idiots for buying it, but they're taking a risk if they're thinking about BR while buying the system. 


> Yeah Sony's won twice already because of it's games. It's not about power (but it's good to have and it helps) and they've built up a great rep because fo it. Even their games this gen look amazingly great like the previous gens.
> 
> You get what I'm saying based on your first line. More people dislike the 360 and more people dislike the Wii based on what we know. People get turned off from systems for different things. The PS3's is price.


I agree with you on this.


> Games do make the system. It's why the PS2 won last gen's race and Sony's consoles have been known for having great games. Like I said, you can't have a low costing system with crappy games on it. People wouldn't want that.
> 
> And you should read above also. You've been saying I don't agree when infact I've already said I do many times in this debate.
> What I bolded is what I was talking about. It isn't all about price, it's much more than that based on different factors.


Obviously games make the system, but it's not what makes it sell, if the PS3 had great games but was sold at 1000 dollars (and it's almost 1000 over here >_>), the games wouldn't matter to a lot of people. People won't want a cheap system with crappy games on it like you said, but I don't see any consoles this generation that have ''crappy games''. It isn't all about price, but it's one of the major things, *especially* to non-gamers (or people that don't play a lot).


			
				BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> but ummm PS3 is going to be amaizng, and E3 wasnt as shitty as all of you make it out to be, E3 is what amde me interested in it...


I don't blame the people who said that, their main number was Grand Turismo (not very clever) and the rest of it was pretty much them talking about how powerful it is. It looks a lot better now, but they did far from good at E3, at least according to me. And you were far from just ''interested'' after E3. 

Sorry for keeping it short, I just want to get an end to this as soon as possible.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

oh, well my bad...hard to tell what you are trying to get across over the internet...

That would be badass, although Curse of Darkness wasn't so bad, it wasnt a 2D CV, but it wasnt N64 CV bad.

Im gonna miss the man though after MGS4, he really is one of the best game designers ever, cant wait for Lunar Knights...


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> shit, if Aman can talk about how soooooo many people will be turned off by the price, why cant i say that just as many are being turned off by the wii remote?


I said that non-gamers that don't want to put a lot of money on games will get turned off by the price, is that hard to accept? Even KN agreed with me on that, and you're not supposed to talk about what you think about the Wiimote out of nowhere when we're in the Playstation 3 Discussion thread, and we're talking about something else. It just makes you look bad when you without any reason want to pick on the console I'm buying at launch. That's not why I came in here, I posted news and am having a normal debate with KN, he's my friend, I own his Fanclub, but you just have to start.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2006)

He's not going anywhere, he is still like, in his 40's . But, yaknow some people, they want to move on to new projects and the like. Maybe thats why he said MGS3 would be the last before it came out, he wanted to do something new.

Curse of Darkness was just a game with one of the best Castlevania soundtracks out there, hit everything nearly spot on...except the fact they simply took a 2D game plane and morphed it into 3D. That is what affected most 3D Castlevania games, and even affected Megaman. Some morphing has to be made to get a 2D franchise into 3D while keeping it's spirit in the same color and tone.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Sep 22, 2006)

alrite, i was just wondering does ne one here kno how must the ps3 will cost in teh US?

not even 2 minutes ago i read on gamespot.com who is covering the tokyo game show taht the price dropped in Japan for the 60 gig system to 60,000 yen (515 dollars)

but on the first page/ post of this thread it says the price is 500-600 dollars, and i'm guessing that its 600 for the 60 gig system....

so im pretty confussed, does ne one know ne thing for definate?


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

Sony confirmed that the price will stay the same in America and Europe.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Yeah, some will buy it because it's the PlayStation and it won twice, I'm not calling them idiots for buying it, but they're taking a risk if they're thinking about BR while buying the system.
> I agree with you on this.


Yeah but everyone's taking a risk buying blu-ray and even hd-dvd. Blu-ray is just a bigger risk at the moment. 



> Obviously games make the system, but it's not what makes it sell, if the PS3 had great games but was sold at 1000 dollars (and it's almost 1000 over here >_>), the games wouldn't matter to a lot of people. People won't want a cheap system with crappy games on it like you said, but I don't see any consoles this generation that have ''crappy games''. It isn't all about price, but it's one of the major things, *especially* to non-gamers (or people that don't play a lot).


Still games do make the system. The PS3 isn't so high-priced that it's way to much for everyone but it's high-priced and it's worth it. It has great games with it that justify it's price with whatever else it has. 

Personally I think the Wii's pontential won't be realized and alot of the games will be boring while I think that the 360's lineup isn't as strong as the PS3's in all genres, even though it's stronger than the Xbox. Idk about "crappy games" but I do know that every system's lineup isn't perfect. Yeah it's not about price and price is a factor but there's much more than that in the end when you compare everything.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 22, 2006)

I find it hilarous on how for gran turismo HD you have to buy every car and track seperatly with real money XDDDD no wonder sony can keep their online free if games are gonna be like this


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

listen, if you are gonna come in just to trash talk, please leave...

it does suck, but that doesnt mean every game is going to be like that...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh my i cant simply state my opinion on such a crap news?


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 22, 2006)

What I don't understand is that the PS3 is going to be ?499 over here (Europe) while it's $499 in America. ?499 = $637, $499 = ?390. That's just crazy IMO. ?100 more then it's worth in America.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 22, 2006)

Um the PS3 is 599.99 in europe, I don't think the 500 version is coming over here

and we simply have to pay so much because of our high taxes


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

no, not the way you did...



			
				Veggitto-kun said:
			
		

> "LEIK OMG HORRIBLE NEWS...no wonder they can keep their online free since ALL games will be teh gay service like this11!!!BBQROFLCOPTER



Maybe instead of like that, you could've said, this is horrible news, lets just hope not all games will use this system of micro transacting...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 22, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> no, not the way you did...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe instead of like that, you could've said, this is horrible news, lets just hope not all games will use this system of micro transacting...


Or maybe you need to stop being negative towards me D= I cant say anything here or your on my ass please stop it


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

because you only come in here to say negative shit, if you say one absolutely positive thing about the PS3 then ill leave you be...and i agree with you that its horrible news, but that doesnt mean every game is like that...Resistance doesnt make you buy every level...


----------



## Black Mage (Sep 22, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I find it hilarous on how for gran turismo HD you have to buy every car and track seperatly with real money XDDDD no wonder sony can keep their online free if games are gonna be like this




How about the 360 when there saying if someones stuck in a particualar part of the the game that they can go and buy hints or potions for 25 cents?????

At least with the PS3 you won't have to pay $50 a year and you can make all the accounts you want


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 22, 2006)

I also said IF games are gonna be like this not games are gonna be like this

ok one good positive thing


you can smash people's heads open with it XD

just kidding


it has

DMC? o_o


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Yeah but everyone's taking a risk buying blu-ray and even hd-dvd. Blu-ray is just a bigger risk at the moment.


I agree.  




> Still games do make the system. The PS3 isn't so high-priced that it's way to much for everyone but it's high-priced and it's worth it. It has great games with it that justify it's price with whatever else it has.


Yes, games make the system, I already told you that I agree with you on that. It's worth it to you, just like with the 360 to some people, to some people the PS3 will just be there lying in the dust, and there will be the ones who love it. To you it's worth it, to some people (like every poll I've seen about ps3 buyers result in a big amount wanting to wait for a price drop) it's not, since they don't want to spend that much money on gaming, not because it's not worth it. 


> Personally I think the Wii's pontential won't be realized and alot of the games will be boring while I think that the 360's lineup isn't as strong as the PS3's in all genres, even though it's stronger than the Xbox. Idk about "crappy games" but I do know that every system's lineup isn't perfect. Yeah it's not about price and price is a factor but there's much more than that in the end when you compare everything.


I'm pleased with how all the three consoles are doing in terms of games, that's just my opinion though.





			
				BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> listen, if you are gonna come in just to trash talk, please leave...
> 
> it does suck, but that doesnt mean every game is going to be like that...


Who started trash talking the Wii when me and KN was having a normal debate?  And you should read my reply to you on the bottom of last page, unless you haven't already.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2006)

Anyway I don't think the idea is all that bad if you race it online properly, like you would only have a select few cars probably the normal amount then you would have tournies and possibly win cash to buy a new car or something. To me it has the potential to be pretty good but I don't really know where they are going with it.

Blade I agree with you just calm down a little bit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 22, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> How about the 360 when there saying if someones stuck in a particualar part of the the game that they can go and buy hints or potions for 25 cents?????
> 
> At least with the PS3 you won't have to pay $50 a year and you can make all the accounts you want


I have NEVER heard of this 25 cent hints potions stuff your saying


Oh yeah

I pay 50 dollar for a entire year of online, with demo's, patches, online gaming, console updates atleast I don't have to buy my games in parts like this is


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

@Aman: i didnt trash talk anything, you were saying that the Wii controller wasnt as big of a deterrent to non gamers as the price of the PS3...i said what i said because i was trying to show you that non gamers arent that big on the idea of this "NEW" Generation...not all of the 20 friends i have are gamers, and even my nintendo fanboy friend doesnt want the Wii, especially because of what they did to the gamecube nowadays, porting all its good games to Wii and not releasing anything worth buying for it...


----------



## Black Mage (Sep 22, 2006)

I pretty much see Blu-Ray winning just because it has SONY on it
and i'm pretty sure that everybody in the world has a SONY product somewhere in there house 

When ppl think of M$ they think about computers and Windows
When ppl think of Sony they think about there Home Entertainment System
so Sony already has the upper hand there

I'de rather see Blu-Ray win because it's higher quality and better
then HD-DVD
(I plan on having both: HD-DVD on my 360 and Blu-ray in my PS3 so it doesn't really matter to me)


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> @Aman: i didnt trash talk anything, you were saying that the Wii controller wasnt as big of a deterrent to non gamers as the price of the PS3...i said what i said because i was trying to show you that non gamers arent that big on the idea of this "NEW" Generation...not all of the 20 friends i have are gamers, and even my nintendo fanboy friend doesnt want the Wii, especially because of what they did to the gamecube nowadays, porting all its good games to Wii and not releasing anything worth buying for it...


I don't remember saying that the Wiimote won't turn off as many non-gamers as the PS3's price will, although I doubt it will... You didn't trashtalk anything? I was saying that non-gamers that don't have a lot of money to spend on games wouldn't be looking for the system that costs as much as the other two combined, doesn't that make sense to you? And I was saying that to KN, and out of nowhere you start talking about how bad the Wiimote is and stuff like that, I had never mentioned the Wii controller.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok let it die now its getting a little iritating.

Obviously consoles will turn a set crowd off. Microsoft for well baring the name microsoft. Sony for the price, the Wii the remote. You can't please them all, that's how it is. Wii pleasing some people it obvious they displease others as people are diffrent. Same with the PS3.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2006)

I'ts so many good games now nobody can complain about what system is getting this why this game is or isn't exclusive.

Personally Imo I'm loving the Industry it seems like they finally been listening to us customers.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2006)

It's quite sad when people hate a console just by the company name XD.

I feel so sorry for Microsoft. They got off to a good start, got some greatness packed in later, only to be ready to be obliterated from pratically every other direction they don't have dominance.


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Ok let it die now its getting a little iritating.
> 
> Obviously consoles will turn a set crowd off. Microsoft for well baring the name microsoft. Sony for the price, the Wii the remote. You can't please them all, that's how it is. Wii pleasing some people it obvious they displease others as people are diffrent. Same with the PS3.


I was having a normal debate about it with KN, I have no problems with letting it die.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 22, 2006)

...
I don't see what the big debate is regarding these new systems. 
The fact is, Chuacer> Video Games.

I also find it funny so many people would be turned off of microsoft based solely on the brand-name. That speaks volumes about the sheer shallowness of society at large and how we are becoming so wrapped up in conspicious consumption that we judge things based on extrinsic value ratehr then intrinsic quality.  ( rants a lit more) Seriously, please tell me one negative point that actually exist in Microsoft upcoming system? it isn't overtly expensive nor does it have some controller or new thingyamajig. From what I know it also has a very stable online function. So yeah, in reality it is the superior system of the three, but seen as inferior due to fan alliegences. Heh, I for one ain't getting no Microsoft system. Nintendo all the way! New Star Fox Alone is enough reason. ( stares in the mirror at his hypocricy.. )


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

I disagree.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

i never said how bad the wii remote is, you should reread things...but anyway, has Kojima's new project been announced yet?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2006)

> I was having a normal debate about it with KN, I have no problems with letting it die.



I wasn't speaking to you directly I never really looked to see who posted the actual post it was just a broadstatement in general.

I don't really feel sorry for Microsoft to be honest. I mean I am broke they are not. Feeling sorry for those better off than me isn't something I do.

Yeah a lot of good games for the Ps3 have been shown I am liking White knight story aswell one thing I have noticed is like when the attacks are blocked it will show, like it will screen the actuall clip up.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

^^huh, i really didnt get what you meant by that? about White KNight Story...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 22, 2006)

if you look at the demo.

When you play other RPGs when an attack misses they still lunge foward and they just miss and overall it looks crap.

Now they have actuall scenes of the attack missing, and they will show the enemy actually block the attack. It looks somewhat real.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't think it has been announced yet dood, because uh...it doesn't start till another hour.

TGS Day 2 starts around 8 PM EST. I think your profile said you live in NY [NY FTW MAH BROTHA ], so you really have a hour and some minutes before it begins. Then when that happens, I will refresh IGN and Gamespot every 10 minutes XD.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

yeah, the animations for White Knight Story looks freaking awesome...i just wish they could've shown some of that boss fight...i just wish i knew how the battle system worked...and damn, the wait is painful, wish i was in japan now...


i really really want it to be ZOE3 now(third time saying it) iloved the other two, number 2 a lot more than number 1...


----------



## Aman (Sep 22, 2006)

Btw, for anyone wondering the PS3 will be regionfree with the movies being region-locked.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2006)

ZOE1 was a basic generic mecha game

ZOE2 was one of the best action mecha games out there

ZOE3 would be a REVOLUTIONARY mecha game


----------



## Hylian (Sep 22, 2006)

hey is it true that ps3 has a virtual console now?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh what now? O.o


----------



## Hylian (Sep 22, 2006)

^


sony copies nintendo once again..?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2006)

I think both systems and games in question will be on both Wii and PS3, cause it seems ironic SEGA AND Turbo are announced on both consoles.


----------



## DMC (Sep 22, 2006)

Eh...it is going to suck when the next Nintendo system comes out...they will be paranoid and keep everything secret. I gurantee we won't hear anythign about it until the expo right before it comes out.


But now I get to play my Genesis games on PS3   (Hey...at least Sony leaves room to adjust)


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> 
> sony copies nintendo once again..?


man if that's true then Sony really needs to go eat shit and die.  yea i said that 

it's not nearly as good as what nintendo will provide, but still the PS3 can hardly even be considered a Sony product.


----------



## DMC (Sep 22, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> man if that's true then Sony really needs to go eat shit and die.  yea i said that
> 
> it's not nearly as good as what nintendo will provide, but still the PS3 can hardly even be considered a Sony product.



Don't be sad...be glad that you will be able to play Sega games on the PS3 you will buy this winter for $600, along with 3 games, another controller, and memory stick.

AND YOU WILL SMILE WHEN YOU HAND THEM THE MONEY 

SO SAYS THE SONY!!!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2006)

When...you can play every single Sega game for like, $0.00 as opposed to over $700.00

It seems sillt to buy a PS3 JUST for Sega games


----------



## Hylian (Sep 22, 2006)

Link removed
^ found another link

i guess sony stealing virtual console might be true..
although this one says that sega and turbografx might just be examples


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> 
> sony copies nintendo once again..?




errr, dont u mean Nintendo copied MS first, if anything...


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm just wondering, are titles like Lair, White Knight Story, Genji 2, Warhawk launch titles? If they are, then I sadly have to say Wii have to wait...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

I wouldn't say it was last minute since the PSP was said to do it at E3. They just expanded it to the PS3.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 23, 2006)

I just wanted to post to everyone SCE's Wordwide Studio Developers I found today. I hate talking about developers, price, and all that crap because I'm all about great games and that's it but I just wanted to post it right now. Before-hand I'll post this:
_
    * First-party developer, part of a company that actually manufactures a video game console
    * Second-party developer, tied to and makes games specifically for one console manufacturer
    * Third-party developer, not directly tied to the primary product the consumer is using

First-party developer
*Spoiler*:  




In the video game industry, a first-party developer is a developer Combination of a hardware manufacturer, publisher and development studio. First-party developers may either use the name of the company itself (like Nintendo), or have a specific division name (like Sony's 989 Studios). Unlike second-party developers, however, the first-party developer is considered part of the manufacturer, not a separate entity, and is wholly owned by the console manufacturer.




Second-party developer
*Spoiler*:  




In the video game industry, a second-party developer is a both a publisher and a development studio which both publishes and creates games. The defining characteristic is that a second-party developer is a company completely separate from the manufacturer, while first-party developers are considered to be a "division" of the console maker itself.

A second-party developer should not be confused with an internal first-party studio. For example, Intelligent Systems, developers of the original Metroid games, is an internal Nintendo studio and therefore not second-party. Camelot Software Planning, developer of the Golden Sun, Mario Golf and Mario Tennis games, is an example of a second-party developer. The term "second-party" however, is not an official term in the way "first-party" and "third-party" are, but is used simply to distinguish between third-party developers who develop games for various console makers and third-party developers who are dedicated in providing software for a single console.




Third-party developers
*Spoiler*:  




In the video game industry, a third-party developer Is a development studio that creates titles that are published by another company. Example; Liquid Entertainment stuido and Stormfront Studios-both of which have created titles publishes by Atari

Many third parties publish the games they develop, such as Electronic Arts and Ubisoft, while others only develop games to be published under other companies, such as BioWare (2nd party Xbox and 3rd party PC) and Raven Software. Furthermore, third party developers can be owned by larger third parties, such as the relationship between Neversoft (creators of the Tony Hawk's Pro Skater series) and Activision. Because of this, much larger third parties that also publish their own games are typically referred to as publishing houses and not third party developers even though they do develop many of their own games internally.




_
Now to the developers. This list needs updated but I dont' feel like doing it. 
*

North America*
First party subsidiaries:
Sony Studio Santa Monica (God of War)
Sony Studio Foster City (Rise to Honor)
SCEA Sports Studio - Solworks (NBA)
SCEA Sports Studio - Red Zone (NFL Gameday)
Sony Online Entertainment (Champions of Norrath)
Incog (Twisted Metal, Warhawk)
Naughty Dog (Jak & Daxter)
Zipper Interactive (SOCOM)
Sony Bend (Syphon Filter)

Non-owned studio partnerships:
Insomniac (Ratchet & Clank)
Sucker Punch (Sly Cooper)
Factor 5 (Lair)
Ready at Dawn (Daxter)
Idol Minds (My Street, Neopets)
Page 44 (Gretzky NHL)
Harmonix (Amplitude, EyeToy: Antigrav)
Bottlerocket (Mark of Kri)

*
Europe*
First party subsidiaries:
Sony Studio Liverpool (Wipeout, F1)
Sony Studio Cambridge (Medievil, Primal)
Sony Studio London (includes Studio Soho and Camden) (EyeToy: Play, The Getaway, Dropship)
Guerrilla Games (Killzone)

Non-owned studio partnerships:
Team Bondi (L.A Noire)
Ninja Theory (Heavenly Sword)
Evolution Studios (WRC)
BigBig (Pursuit Force)
Black Company (Brave)
Magenta (Stuart Little)
Relentless (EyeToy: Groove)
Kuju (EyeToy: Play 3)
Frontier (Dog's Life)

*
Japan*
First party subsidiaries:
Polyphony Digital (Gran Turismo)
Clap Hanz (Hot Shots Golf)
MuuMuu (Jumping Flash!)
Team Ico (SCEI - Studio 1) (Shadow of the Collossus, ICO)
Numerous other SCEI Studios*
Cattle Call (Arc the Lad)

Non-owned studio partnerships:
Level 5 (Dark Cloud, Rogue Galaxy)
Game Republic (Genji)
NanaOn-Sha (Mojib Ribbon, Parappa the Rapper)
Media Vision (Wild Arms)
Alvion (Chain Dive)
_

*The numerous studios within SCEI are near impossible to pin down, and since many utilize the SCEI name rather than a specific studio moniker, it's extremely difficult to seperate the various houses. Games such as Siren, Doko Demo Issyo, Ape Escape, Ghost in the Shell: SAC, Blood: The Last Vampire, IG Remix, etc. are all developed by teams under the SCEI banner.
*Non-owned studio partnerships are second-party developers. They do however have a contract with Sony and second-party games are just as much as console exclusives as first-party games. They've formed a bond with Sony so even without official contracts they will always make PS3 exclusive titles._


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, I heard about their VC but didn't feel like bringing it up since you know how it will turn out. >_>


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 23, 2006)

More PS3 boxart

Motorstorm
*Spoiler*: __ 








Eye of Judgement
*Spoiler*: __ 








Genji: Days of the Blade
*Spoiler*: __ 








Monster Kingdom: Unknown Realms
*Spoiler*: __ 








Minna no Golf 5
*Spoiler*: __ 








Heavenly Sword
*Spoiler*: __ 








F1: Championship
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

I love the Heavenly Sword boxart.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 23, 2006)

^ I like how they changed the boxart from blue to clear

so that sonic boxart was fake?


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, it was.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 23, 2006)

Genji and Monster Kingdom boxarts look good.

What happened with the tranparancy being blue?

I don't like transparancy, but if it's going to be there, it might as well have a purpose.


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

^I agree with you on Genji, but I don't really like the MK boxart. 

I don't really like boxart being transparent either, but hey what can we do about it? Although it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 23, 2006)

I hate the transparency... It's transparent top, opaque everything, the transparent bottom. I think it looks really bad like that.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 23, 2006)

Transparancy on boxes means everything to me. If a console has transparent boxes, then I don't buy it. 

 But seriously, the images of VF5 and Ninja Gaiden are making it really hard to resist the siren call of the PS3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2006)

It has that design with the PSP's, minus the inserted Blu Ray symbol on the PS3 box.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 23, 2006)

Seriously?

I hope they are different sizes, though. Parents may accidentally buy the wrong game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2006)

Not EXACTLY TO THE TEE, but yaknow what I mean. Clear, transparent boxart. One bigger than the other. One with a PS3 cover, and one with a PSP cover.

Like if you just looked at pics without the system logo on it of the box, you would have to search on GameFAQS to find out which Sony system it is for.

EDIT: The comments based around the game Genji 2 just keep getting laughable. First the Giant Enemy Crabs, then the Massive Damages, then the justification OF Giant Enemy Crabs...now...Historical Color Palletes?



I lol at the end because he is so right.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 23, 2006)

At least he's not delusional.

I take it that speaking isn't his strength.


----------



## DMC (Sep 23, 2006)

It's not like Genji 2 is some big blockbuster title that everyone is looking forward to...hell I only played the first one by accident, and all it is, is a mix between Onimusha and any hack n' slash game out there. Besides the slow motion thing, it is pretty dumb, and can be beat in about 4 hours.

Who really gives a damn about the sequel...really?


----------



## pajamas (Sep 23, 2006)

I also dislike how the cover says Playstation 3 on it... TWICE.

On the transparent bit, AND ON THE BOXART ITSELF!

Arrogant bastards -_-


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2006)

Exactly. Genji started as a 'wtf is this Onimusha clone shit?', then at E3 06, everyone who saw it had a laugh or two at the speakers....lack of logic in his wording.

Which from what I've seen, the entire TEAM behind Genji 2 has a great problem with wording things well. I'd understand if it is Japanese people, with the engrish, but damn..these are AMERICANS D:


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 23, 2006)

DMC said:
			
		

> It's not like Genji 2 is some big blockbuster title that everyone is looking forward to...hell I only played the first one by accident, and all it is, is a mix between Onimusha and any hack n' slash game out there. Besides the slow motion thing, it is pretty dumb, and can be beat in about 4 hours.
> 
> Who really gives a damn about the sequel...really?


Ehh, I wouldn't really say that. Alot of people do actually like the game and because of that they made a sequal. It's a fun game. And yeah they recieved comments about it being too short so they decided to increase the time to beat it by two. They said it was too short so they decided to increase the length allowing longer replay value. It's not up to MGS4 in titles people are looking forward too but rest assured, people do want it and there's alot at that. 

Judging from the previews of Genji: Days of the Blade by IGN (and others) they state that it's extremely beautiful so that's where the "color palette" comes from. Here's what IGN said about it. 


> September 22, 2006 - Time to dust off those ancient weapons. Sony had a new build of Genji: Days of the Blade on the TGS show floor this morning and it showed off entirely new areas and characters. While most discerning Genji fans already knew about the additional female character, she appeared in playable form for the first time today. Not only that, the demo showed off a new area that looked downright gorgeous.
> *
> What made it so unique was its use of color. The entire stage looked like a moving painting. That may sound over-the-top but the effect looked truly remarkable. Everything from the water effects to the look of the surrounding foliage has undergone a radical change for the better. It looks so different from what Sony had on display during E3 that it makes you do a quick double take to make sure it's the same game. While Genji 2 always looked decent, it now looks irrefutably fantastic. It still plays the same, of course, but there's no denying that it's one of the PS3's prettiest games.*
> 
> ...



News I have for today:



			
				GamePro on the TGS about the PS3 said:
			
		

> "But at TGS and the following special hands-on media event at Sony Studios in Tokyo, we were swayed in the Sony's direction. Some of the PS3 launch-games on display were simply breathtaking -- definitely the most advanced graphics ever displayed on a console system"




Seems GamePro loved Sony the most at the TGS. 

I had some more news but I can't find it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 23, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> so, u think sony actually came up with this idea of a 'virtual console'
> and their motion-sensing controller by themselves?
> 
> and i'm no fanboy, as ps2 is my favorite system, and i'm still getting a
> ps3 for mgs4. it's just that sony's been really stupid lately




why yes, especially the motion sensing controller, sense they had the PATENT FOR IT back in 1996...or maybe earlier...i could ask the same about Nintendo, Xbox Live Arcade was on the original Xbox(although it did horribly there)...you just give Nintendo too much credit...


EDIT: has Kojima announced his other damn project yet???


----------



## pajamas (Sep 23, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> why yes, especially the motion sensing controller, sense they had the PATENT FOR IT back in 1996...or maybe earlier...i could ask the same about Nintendo, Xbox Live Arcade was on the original Xbox(although it did horribly there)...you just give Nintendo too much credit...


Accelerometers maybe, but definitely not 3D gyroscopes or any of the other tech that exists within the Wiimote. The Sixaxis (an extremely misleading name) has only basic motion sensing, akin to what the nunchuck attachment on the Wii has.

In all actuality it is really just a nunchuck with more buttons.

And the Virtual Console is a different concept than the XBLA, and, even if the idea came from the XBLA (which I highly doubt, since Wii-work was started before the Xbox was even announced) it's not anything like the direct rip-off that Sony has.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 23, 2006)

its not stealing...so two sites having the same roms for an emulator is stealing?

thats what im getting out of this...im betting it was Sega that came to Sony first with games...

point is, Nintendo doesnt own the rights to turbografx/sega games

sega/turbografx do, so the people that wanted these games on the PS3 were most likely turbograx people/sega...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 23, 2006)

who says they wont have Atari games? they could have all sorts of games...


EDIT: sweet, MGS4 just keeps sounding better, hopefully they make some new controls for the game as well, as much as i like them, they could use soem fine tuning nowadays....


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 23, 2006)

DMC said:
			
		

> It's not like Genji 2 is some big blockbuster title that everyone is looking forward to...hell I only played the first one by accident, and all it is, is a mix between Onimusha and any hack n' slash game out there. Besides the slow motion thing, it is pretty dumb, and can be beat in about 4 hours.
> 
> Who really gives a damn about the sequel...really?



Well the creator of Genji is the same guy who created Onimusha which explains why it's similiar to Onimusha. Anyways I played the first game I thought it was good but like some people have said it was too short. If I do get a PS3 I'm planning on getting that game.


----------



## ZE (Sep 23, 2006)

BioShock is confirmed for ps3:


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice, Bioshock coming to PS3 too.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 23, 2006)

BIOSHOCK ISN'T AN RPG! >_<

Why does everyone keep saying it is?!


----------



## ZE (Sep 23, 2006)

And looks like the ps3 will have the best graphics in the next generation, since some sites are telling that the ps3 launch games that were presented in TGS and that are still in development have better graphics than most Xbox360 games in the market. 

Bioshock is good, I watch the 14 minutes video they released and I think it has potential, I liked the water effects and the game world, under the sea.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2006)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> Well the creator of Genji is the same guy who created Onimusha which explains why it's similiar to Onimusha. Anyways I played the first game I thought it was good but like some people have said it was too short. If I do get a PS3 I'm planning on getting that game.




Keiji Inafune created Onimusha, and he is still with Capcom.

However, some people ON the Onimusha developing team left and created Genji, so you can see they used the skills learned and used them in the form they found closest to their work on Onimusha without it literally being a Onimusha game.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 23, 2006)

true, im not that interested, unless VectorMan and Altred Beasts(online baby ) coe out for it....


----------



## Gunners (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah though on a completly diffrent note, a general question. Wouldn't the PS2 be the first console to introduce a backwards compatible console?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 23, 2006)

yep, it was...also the PS1 was the first with two analog sticks...but people dont consider that an innovation, just a "gay" rip-off(even though its so much better than one)...

and PS3 will be the first region free console...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 23, 2006)

Lol, well that is cool. lmao a lot of people forget these things in my opinion. Ps2 being backwards compatible is actually something useful to gaming in my opinion.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah, but they dont like giving Sony credit for anything...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2006)

I think the Game Boy's were the first that were backwards compatible. The GBC games couldn't be played on a GB, but the GB games could be played on a GBC.

And the cart Nintendo systems WERE region free, it was just that Nintendo changed the design to assustum the cutlture in each country. It was quite simple to bypass it too.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 23, 2006)

yes, but were GBs Consoles? the answer is no...

that may be true, you could bypass them easily, but did it come out of the box region free? no...

PSone was region free going by that, since you only had to have an Action Replay...


out of the box region free hasnt been done on a console yet...

Although thinking about it now, no backwards compatibility was done by Atari before anyone else, and so was region free going by your standards for it, since it was just as easy to bypass the lock on atari as it wa on SNES...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 23, 2006)

> I think the Game Boy's were the first that were backwards compatible. The GBC games couldn't be played on a GB, but the GB games could be played on a GBC.



Gameboy colour was the same as a gameboy somewhat. Like Pokemon yellow could be played on the Gameboy it just wouldn't have colour also its a handheld.



> And the cart Nintendo systems WERE region free, it was just that Nintendo changed the design to assustum the cutlture in each country. It was quite simple to bypass it too.



So they still had locks put in place.

When I look at things I actually realise that Sony has brought more to gaming that reckonised at times.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2006)

Most games on the GBC though for some damn reason cannot be read on the GB. I think the Wario games and Pokemon Yellow were the only exceptions, as many companys had to re-release games to be playable on the GBC, like Castlevania II: Belmont's Revenge, and then the cancelled Meroid II: Return of Samus GBC version.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 23, 2006)

yep, but they still werent  consoles...although if u consider emulators backwards comp...Dreamcast had backwards compatibility in SPADES!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeh, if you account emulation-ness, Dreamcast was the first backwards compatible console.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 23, 2006)

well i redited my previous posts, Atari actually did it first...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2006)

I would have to say the best backwards compatible console would be the PC. After every console generation and we go into the 'next-gen' one, all the previous ones get emulated on the PC and end up working well, unlike when they were the main ones on the stage per se.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 23, 2006)

huh? i dont agree, sure old as hell systems work great on PC(SNES/etc.)

but i still cant find a good PS1 emulator, or N64 emulator, god forbid a PS2 emulator now...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, you would probably have to get recent versions of the emulators, and a updated PC system with graphic cards and the like.

PS1 has been nailed pretty nicely, some nooks need fixing, but plugins do that. N64 emulation is pretty much spot on now with Project 64 1.6 or 1.7, complete with online multi-player.

Gamecube emulation can be done fantastically on some PC's, so I would assume PS2 can be done too.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 23, 2006)

Well with the Dreamcast it wasn't used often enough. The ps2 would have dragged it out the most in my opinion. Like it was reconisable by many. I actually brought the PS2 because it could play playstation 1 titles aswell. Well I was thinking to get a Playstation then I kinda saw the Ps2 realised it could play the game and had more so decision was made.

I could never find a working Saturn emulator or Playstation emulator, which one did you say it was anyway there is a game I wish to play a few actually for old time sake. Like Pandimonium, twisted metal some crash games, and this game beggining with a K like you had these hand wings on your head I can't remember if the game was good or crap so I want to play it.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh just a general question, why do you think Sony dropped the price of the ps3?

Like some people think its down to the Wii's price, personally I don't think so for a few reasons. Like one the Wii is more expensive that predicted, my second reason is I expected it for quite a while.

Sony a while back, if I remember correctly, stated how they had news to come out this year and they made a big chance based on critism they have had. So I kinda of assumed a price cut the HDMI I wasn't expecting, but now people can get the PS3 lightweight and upgrade in the future. They made some wise moves in my opinion.

They have a solid line up of games aswell I don't think I will earn enough money to get the games I wish.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 23, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> yep, it was...also the PS1 was the first with two analog sticks...but people dont consider that an innovation, just a "gay" rip-off(even though its so much better than one)...



maybe it's because sony copied the anolog stick and rumble, even if they
added another stick



			
				BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> yes, but were GBs Consoles? the answer is no..



that doesnt matter, this means sony didnt invent backward compatability like u said


----------



## Aman (Sep 23, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Oh just a general question, why do you think Sony dropped the price of the ps3?
> 
> Like some people think its down to the Wii's price, personally I don't think so for a few reasons. Like one the Wii is more expensive that predicted, my second reason is I expected it for quite a while.
> 
> ...


To me it's obvious why they dropped the price in Japan, to sell more, that simple. Just like with the so-called delay of MP3 (they already said that it would be released 2007, just assumptions of it being there at launch), Nintendo never said that it would cost 200 dollars, that was just assumptions, we got it for 250 with a game, I'm happy about it. And the features and games for the Wii is why I'm buying it, not because I can't afford anything better, I like it as it is. It's not like it's weak as hell, Microsoft and Sony chose that path, to put their money on increasing the power of their console dramitcally, that was their choice and there's nothing wrong with it, that doesn't mean that the Wii isn't good enough, it is more powerful than the consoles last gen, and still very small, and like Nintendo said, it's not awesome graphics that will make you say ''wow'' when you play it, it's the gameplay along with a few other factors, but gameplay is what matters.

Sorry, I just watched Nintendo's press conference. :sweat


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 23, 2006)

Anyway, just stick to talking about the PS3 atm.  No need to make this a comparison thread like always. =/


----------



## Gunners (Sep 23, 2006)

People in general what are the games you are looking foward to most. Me it would be:

Devil may cry, probably most I an intrested in who Nero is overall I like the fighting style of the game I an intrested in how the motor cycle system will work out and how devil bringer also works. Mixing that in a combo would be cool.

Metal gear solid 4, I want to see how this story will end. I like the gameplay of it, but in general I seek to see completion.

Tekken 6, just like this game I have started trying to elevate my playing level if this is to have an online system like I have heard it would be overlly cool.

Resistance, the game looks freakin sick also I am intrested in seeing what this game made of 21 gigs and the power of the PS3 for me it looks to be a good game to play and can possibly highlight the consoles specs so it gives me an ideal of things to come in the future.

White knight story, I have started liking RPGs an for me this game looks to be really cool, well promosing.

Final Fantasy, pretty much the same as white knight story though I am pretty sure I will like this game, I am playing 7 and 10 right now and in general I am pleased with these titles. 10 gets some bad rates from people and in general I like it quite a lot for me I would give it and 8 or 9 out of 10. If it is considered not so great by some I am not at all worried.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah. anyhow im kinda glad the price is dropping. though i dont like how it only is applicable in japan. luckily, my dad goes every so often so i might get lucky or something.....


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, obviously MGS4 is on the list...

but White KNight Story as totally caught my eye, and mostly everyone else's in the world...

Resistance Obviously(who doesnt wnat that for 40 Online MP matches??)

RIIIIIIIIDDDGGGEEEE RAAACCCERRRRR SEEESSEEESEEEVVVEEEENNNN!!!

is also on that list...Launch Ridge Racers on a Sony system are a guaranteed amazing game(remembers the launch RR for PSP)

Heavenly Sword
Assassin's Creed

and i really want to see Fatal Inertia in-game shit, it sounds awesome...

also LAIR baby...

and ummm yeah, price drop only in japan sucks, but hey Nintendo did the same...its only 200 for Wii in japan, taxes must be alot for imports in the US...


----------



## pajamas (Sep 23, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> Well, obviously MGS4 is on the list...
> 
> but White KNight Story as totally caught my eye, and mostly everyone else's in the world...
> 
> ...


In Japan it's about $215 for the Wii, and they don't have Wii Sports.

In Japan it's $415 for the Core pack, as opposed to America's $500

So yeah, they get screwed on the Wii, we get fucked on the PS3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 24, 2006)

its 213 for Wii in japan  but there wii sports comes with another controller  ( for the same price 4800 yen)

anyways on the PS3 news , not sure if anyone listed this.




> After re-announcing the addition of HDMI high-definition video to the 20GB PS3 would be worldwide, Hirai delivered some not-so-welcome news. The Japanese price drop of the lower-end console-*-which knocked it to just 49,980 yen--won't be extended to North America, where the 20GB PS3 costs $499 and the 60GB PS3 costs $599.*





its a interveiw with  kiza.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2006)

> "In the US, we're comfortable with the pricing that we announced at E3--$499 for the 20 gigabyte version and $599 for the 60-gigabyte version," Sony Computer President Kaz Hirai told GameSpot.


I'm not... XD


----------



## slimscane (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, at least it has HDMI now. If it was around $415 here, then even I would be tempted to buy one before a price drop.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 24, 2006)

im fine with the original prices...they obviously thought they could do it in japan without a considerable loss, so they did it...

paying for the second controller with Wii Sports sounds better to me...your all going to end up buying another controller anyway, they are still saving at least 50 bucks in japan...


----------



## RockLee (Sep 24, 2006)

What was the game that's making me consider a PS3?

Oh yeah, Ninja Gaiden and VF5.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 24, 2006)

you dont care about Resistance, Heavenly Sword, or MGS4? what about White kNight...DMC4?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 24, 2006)

ok i started to read all the posts i missed, but then I gave up cause you guys keep quoting so much and I got tired of reading.

hah

ok first off, the price drop is only in japan.
the hdmi port will now be with the 20gig version of the system?
if that's the case there's no incentive to buy the 60gig version.

I also didn't know that only some games are 1080p..i figured all games would b that quality.. is it really only some games???

I'm guessing since ps3 will have more copies of its system out than 360 did; must mean that each store or at least the big ones will get about 50 or 60 copies of the game.  I'm taking this off a friend that got his 360 at launch and only the first 60 people got it.

someone clue me in on any other ps3 details or link me to something that explains all new stuff.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## pajamas (Sep 24, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> ok i started to read all the posts i missed, but then I gave up cause you guys keep quoting so much and I got tired of reading.
> 
> hah
> 
> ...


360 had more worldwide than the PS3 does. The PS3 will have about 72,00 more in the US, and far less everywhere else (Microsoft's worldwide launch caused the shortages for them, but Sony has massive shortages regardless)


----------



## Hylian (Sep 24, 2006)

IGN says that multiple information sources state that the price of PS3 games will be concentrated in the 8,800 to 9,800 yen range.


how much is that in US $?


----------



## Aman (Sep 24, 2006)

75.4879-84.0661 dollars.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 24, 2006)

About 75$ - 83$ either people in Japan get charged a little more or the info is incorrect. Eitherway I think in the US it will cost about $60.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 24, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> 75.4879-84.0661 dollars.



so i'm guessing it might be $79.99 for a game? 

yea maybe it's just alittle more expensive in japan


----------



## Gunners (Sep 24, 2006)

^^^^ I don't know though it cost that much in Japan the price doesn't get dragged over, like not so much of a relation I don't think. Some developers have stated games to be $60.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 24, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> ^^^^ I don't know though it cost that much in Japan the price doesn't get dragged over, like not so much of a relation I don't think. Some developers have stated games to be $60.



yea well maybe they're just guessing it's $60 since 360 games costs $60

well if the price for japan is $80, then that means it's gonna cost alot
to import games(but there's nothing worth importing yet, so w/e)


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah, I know on gamestop they have the games they know about priced at 60 bucks...not sure if that's just a guess on their part or not.

uhm ps3 only will have 7200 copies that one guy said?  I think you mean 400,000 launch day...even if you meant 72,000 that's way off.  and I believe 360 only did like 300,000 launch date..at least in america; from what i've heard.   That's where i got my indications.  

the fact that the 20gig version will have hdmi...is gonna make selling the 60gig version a whole lot harder.  that was a big thing on the 60gig version besides the wi-fi..but if you don't use wi-fi , the 20gig version is a big plus now that they've made it hdmi included.

plus you can always buy a 60gig hard drive.  dunno if they are hard drives like those they put in a computer..or if they are specific for the system...I've never had a console with a hard drive.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 24, 2006)

^u never owned the Xbox, well it had an HDD, and it made games so much better, which is why it was stupid for MS to get rid of it...and yes they did get rid of it, not having all systems support means that games are made based around the core system, not the premium...


----------



## pajamas (Sep 24, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> yeah, I know on gamestop they have the games they know about priced at 60 bucks...not sure if that's just a guess on their part or not.
> 
> uhm ps3 only will have 7200 copies that one guy said? I think you mean 400,000 launch day...even if you meant 72,000 that's way off. and I believe 360 only did like 300,000 launch date..at least in america; from what i've heard. That's where i got my indications.
> 
> ...


I expect games at 70 or 80 dollars. Especially with this new microtransactions Gran Turismo HD thing (to buy everything would cost more than the console itself)

You completely missed what I meant. There will be 72,000 MORE PS3s in America than there were 360s. Meaning there will still be massive shortages a la 360.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 24, 2006)

Gran Turismo HD is probably the worst idea of a game ever; release a version that has nothing in it and where you have to buy everything?

What a way to milk everyone for their money Sony. You're Winner.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 24, 2006)

well, if they release the game for free, then i dont se the big deal, ill buy like one car and just have fun on the tracks, but wait i have to buy the tracks too, fuck u sony...i didnt mean it, i meant fuck you polyphony digital...


----------



## Aman (Sep 24, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> ^^^^ I don't know though it cost that much in Japan the price doesn't get dragged over, like not so much of a relation I don't think. Some developers have stated games to be $60.


It says there that titles like Dragon Quest and FF will cost that much, not all games.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 24, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> well, if they release the game for free, then i dont se the big deal, ill buy like one car and just have fun on the tracks, but wait i have to buy the tracks too, fuck u sony...i didnt mean it, i meant fuck you polyphony digital...


They'll release it "At cost" meaning it'll come out at about $20 (cost of a blu-ray disc)

The premium version has 30 cars and four tracks or something. But yeah, the idea is fucking retarded. -_-


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 24, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> well, if they release the game for free, then i dont se the big deal, ill buy like one car and just have fun on the tracks, but wait i have to buy the tracks too, fuck u sony...i didnt mean it, i meant fuck you polyphony digital...


Polyphony digital is owned by sony


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 24, 2006)

true, but that doesnt mean Sony thought up the idea...


----------



## Hylian (Sep 24, 2006)

^ well they approved it..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 24, 2006)

Indeed, sony could of said "wtf bitches customers don't like it" 

most likely it was something like "omg omg yes more money  we are almost broke"


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 24, 2006)

true...although wouldnt you approve it if the company that made the gaming series such a huge success(probably selling more than 20 million copies world wide, maybe even 30 mil) came to you with how they wanted to do microtransacting...

it'd be like if Shiggy went to Nintendo and said...i want to make a game about being a fly...they'd prolly give him the go ahead...


----------



## slimscane (Sep 24, 2006)

I really hope that this isn't true:
 :amazed That is going to _suck_ if it is true O_O And I mean suck _really hard_.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 24, 2006)

GT has never sold 20 million world wide not even close. Maybe if you combine them all together yes. but the highest one i seen was around 10 million world wide and that was number 3 for PS2 .. they will not see those numbers ever again at this rate.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 24, 2006)

well, until i see it on something other than a lonely guys blog, ill believe it...

other than that, that means if i can find a PS3 with a game, it'll=MORE DOLLARS ON EBAY 

that's what i meant, together, and well GT1 and 2 combined prolly sold at least 15 mil...


Gran Turismo (10.84 million)

Gran Turismo 2 (9.34 million)

Gran Turismo 3: A-Spec (14.36 million)

Gran Turismo 4 (9.97 million)

well, seems we were both wrong...sold more than 40 million copies...

and the GT Concept even sold over a million

Gran Turismo Concept (1.54 million)


----------



## Aman (Sep 24, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I really hope that this isn't true:
> :amazed That is going to _suck_ if it is true O_O And I mean suck _really hard_.


Umm, if that's true...


----------



## pajamas (Sep 24, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I really hope that this isn't true:
> :amazed That is going to _suck_ if it is true O_O And I mean suck _really hard_.


...

That could be the reason prices are being jacked up so much. Supply and demand... =/

I believe it though, because Sony has been having a helluva lot of trouble with Blu-ray.

Sad, very sad. =/


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 24, 2006)

Am I the only one really wanting to MotorStorm after seeing the in-game footage?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 24, 2006)

> Gran Turismo HD is probably the worst idea of a game ever; release a version that has nothing in it and where you have to buy everything?
> 
> What a way to milk everyone for their money Sony. You're Winner.



They have the regular version aswell don't they? Eitherway I don't think that's a bad ideal if the online is tight anyway. You wouldn't buy every car you would tweak up a select few and if you could link with freinds tracks etc. it wouldn't be that bad. It has the potential to own anyway.

Regardless there is the regular Grandtourismo to get.

And yeah blade KN was telling me about this game earlier on I need to check out the vid for it my days been wasted not half finishing my work.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah. I never even thought of getting Motorstorm until I saw the trailer of it in-game. 

That's it. I'm getting it.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah, well 72,000 is still more..not a lot obviously; but still more.  And of course there will be shortages...everytime there's a console release there's a damn shortage.  I just gonna see how things go, I know I probably won't get one at launch, and that's not cause I doubt I could get it, just the situation I'm in, I doubt I could get in line for the wait.

Either way..I will end up with a ps3..whether it's at launch or a few months later...dattebayo!  

I just wanted to get one at launch so I could make a little extra cash off of Ebay.  if I can get a loyal friend or employee of a store to hook me up, then I'm sure gonna try that.


----------



## ymcauloser (Sep 24, 2006)

I thought lowly of the ps3 since i heard of the $600 price but wtf, pay to get cars and courses which will come out to more than the system?? Fuck that and fuck sony for being money greedy



Wii and 360 ftw, PS3=FAIL


----------



## DMC (Sep 24, 2006)

ymcauloser said:
			
		

> I thought lowly of the ps3 since i heard of the $600 price but wtf, pay to get cars and courses which will come out to more than the system?? Fuck that and fuck sony for being money greedy
> 
> 
> 
> Wii and 360 ftw, PS3=FAIL



Your parents don't love you.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 24, 2006)

The midget (ken kutaragi) has done it again.



> - Ken Kutaragi mentioned that Sony does not plan to lower the retail price of PS3 in North America and Europe. The reason is that people in both regions were very well accepted the prices, but in Japan the feedback was not supportive, so Sony lowered the price by 20% in Japan. Besides, Americans vastly prefer the 60GB model, which sells for US$599.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 25, 2006)

> - Ken Kutaragi mentioned that Sony does not plan to lower the retail price of PS3 in North America and Europe. The reason is that people in both regions were very well accepted the prices, but in Japan the feedback was not supportive, so Sony lowered the price by 20% in Japan. Besides, Americans vastly prefer the 60GB model, which sells for US$599.


 Hmm, I wonder why us Americans preffered the 60 GB model... maybe because the 20 GB model didn't have HDMI until just recently, which basically making it a terrible investement for a Blu-Ray player? Now that the 20 GB model has been announced to support HDMI however, the support should swithch for the 20 GB model. Sheesh, he should have waited to see how the support for the 20 GB model changed now that it's been announced to support HDMI too (since that's the reason why we wanted the 60 GB version; it's not that we don't care about the price, but that the 20 GB version didn't support HDMI until just now, thus making it a bad investment as a Blu-Ray Player). The majority will most likely go for the 20 GB version now that it's been announced to support HDMI, IMO.

Not to mention that once casual/non-gamers get word of the PS3's price, support for it will be overall just as low as it is here as it was in Japan, so that's a moot point too.

Overall, that statement really wasn't too thought out. =/


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

im still getting the 60GB version anyway...


----------



## Shiron (Sep 25, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> im still getting the 60GB version anyway...


 True. There will still be people like who will get the 60 GB version, so I suppose I should repharse that.

The biggest selling point for the 60 GB version was that it supported HDMI and the 20 GB didn't. However, now that both versions support it, the 60 GB looses that selling point. Now, there isn't really that big of a difference between them, save the size of the HD, of course. Thus, the support for the 60 GB version here will drop, due to the loss of that selling point. 

I know I'm not getting it anymore, for one. I doubt that I'll ever use all of the 20 GB, since I usually get no more than 10-15 games per system, tops (the rest are the ones that I rent and are able to beat within the time I've rented them for, and usually end up deleting the saves for, since I almost never have plans to buy those games/never get around to). So 20 GB would be more than enough for me. And since the 20 GB prety much now has the same exact features as the 60 GB, I have no interest in paying an extra $100 for basically what is just another 40 GB of memory.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

Shiron said:
			
		

> True. There will still be people like who will get the 60 GB version, so I suppose I should repharse that.
> 
> The biggest selling point for the 60 GB version was that it supported HDMI and the 20 GB didn't. However, now that both versions support it, the 60 GB looses that selling point. Now, there isn't really that big of a difference between them, save the size of the HD, of course. Thus, the support for the 60 GB version here will drop, due to the loss of that selling point.
> 
> I know I'm not getting it anymore, for one. I doubt that I'll ever use all of the 20 GB, since I usually get no more than 10-15 games per system, tops (the rest are the ones that I rent and are able to beat within the time I've rented them for, and usually end up deleting the saves for, since I almost never have plans to buy those games/never get around to). So 20 GB would be more than enough for me. And since the 20 GB prety much now has the same exact features as the 60 GB, I have no interest in paying an extra $100 for basically what is just another 40 GB of memory.




the 20 gig does not support Wi FI and does not Support Memory card Expansion when the 60 gig does. These are the only 2 things i can think of right now that make the differance between the two other than size of the HD. ( which can be upgraded anyways)

only way you will use more than 20 gig is if you went entertainment happy and put tons of movies and what not on it. i mean im only using 2 gig on my 360. Although it is another option to through all your anime on so other than that i do not see ppl filling up 20 gig fast.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 25, 2006)

it's ppl taste too. for me I'm getting PS3 I already have 360 so I will get a wii later on in life.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 25, 2006)

I could see my self filling 20 gigs pretty easily to be honest. Actually very easily. I will get the 60 gig version. I will go the extra £70 it isn't that much to be honest, for me anyway.

And Leon calm down the guy was just stating his opinion.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 25, 2006)

Sorry, I get really annoyed when people say Nintendo has shitty graphics just because it doesn't support HD. I'll contain myself better from now on >_<

On topic:I agree that the 60 Gig will be harder to sell to a lot of people now that it has HDMI, but we shall see how everything goes.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, i want the Wi-Fi/Memory stick slot, since i own a wireless router/memory sticks...seems like ano brainer...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

> Metal Gear for All
> Books, websites, and... Metal Gear Solid 5?
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

sweet, so we know the stories intertwine now...awesome...


----------



## Akira (Sep 25, 2006)

So hang on, the 20gb PS3 doesnt support Wi Fi? Doesn't that mean you can't take it online?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

Jackass_24_7 said:
			
		

> So hang on, the 20gb PS3 doesnt support Wi Fi? Doesn't that mean you can't take it online?



you can take the system online it has a built in network card. so meaning you have to use a Wire option.


----------



## Akira (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh okay. Will the 20 gb Version be coming to the UK?


----------



## Aman (Sep 25, 2006)

It won't be coming to Europe, so it won't be coming to the UK.


----------



## Akira (Sep 25, 2006)

*Resists urgue to swear violently* Any particular reason for it not coming to the UK or Europe?


----------



## Aman (Sep 25, 2006)

Umm, I don't know, maybe because of production and they think that most people will prefer the 60 GB version anyway.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 25, 2006)

Sony's Phil Harrison?s Post-TGS Musings said:
			
		

> The guys over at GamePro were lucky enough to grab a few minutes with SCEE?s main man Phil Harrison following a successful Tokyo Game Show for Sony this past weekend.
> 
> Harrison noted that there has been a significant improvement in the numerous PS3 games which were on show at TGS, but also stresses that the company is far from resting on its laurels, telling the interviewer: ??we've got a long way to go. I don't want anyone to walk out of here thinking that these games are 'it'. We're still tuning, improving, tweaking performance.?
> 
> ...






> Metal Gear for All
> Books, websites, and... Metal Gear Solid 5?
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

sorry KN but if you looked a page back i beat ya to the MGS stuff


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 25, 2006)

@ leon...was that post of yours that got deleted a jab at me?  if so sorry I wasn't able to read it; would've liked to know what your actual thoughts were.

I didn't say what I said without looking at footage first, so please don't think that.  I did see video and I'm sure that nintendo even says Wii isn't much better in terms of graphics...not saying it's not better than GC was, but not by a huge difference like xbox to 360 or even ps2 to ps3, and that's without a hd tv to view it's graphics..this is all on a regular color television.

and the fact that Wii doesn't support HD , indicates that it will not have graphical advancement.  and for those that are getting Wii, it's not for graphics anyway...from my friends that are going to get it..say they are doing so cause they like the carefreeness of nintendo games.  and the whole party atmosphere.   which isn't so hard to believe since they like to do LAN parties too.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

sweet, i want to see what GT for Boys is like...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 25, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> sorry KN but if you looked a page back i beat ya to the MGS stuff


I know that. No offense but I'm sure PS3 fans would like to read something from me in this thread opposed to you. That is, atleast, according to the people I've talked to. That's why I posted it. 

Anyway it makes it even. I posted something that's been posted like you did once when I already posted something.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

i really do not know what to say but that really is lame/ignorant/immature

" some ppl perfer to read what i post instead of you " 

Eh still i deleated my stuff that someone else posted ahead of me so i do not take of forum space 


but i will just leave it at that. it just kinda jerked me when i read it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

man's got a point...November cant come fast enough...best system ever will be launched...it ryhmes with Playstation Tree...


----------



## DMC (Sep 25, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I know that. No offense but I'm sure PS3 fans would like to read something from me in this thread opposed to you. That is, atleast, according to the people I've talked to. That's why I posted it.
> 
> Anyway it makes it even. I posted something that's been posted like you did once when I already posted something.



Not true 

SsJ has a hotter avatar than yours....(Yeah that is my argument...I find it pretty full proof)


----------



## slimscane (Sep 25, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I know that. No offense but I'm sure PS3 fans would like to read something from me in this thread opposed to you. That is, atleast, according to the people I've talked to. That's why I posted it.
> 
> Anyway it makes it even. I posted something that's been posted like you did once when I already posted something.


Now that is just silly 

I was some 1080p screens of MGS4, and while the character models look great as ever, the textures look like garbage in 1080p compared to previous in game screens.


here are the rest, they look really good small.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 25, 2006)

Me being a pretty biased guy (more towards 360), I would almost revel in the fact hat MGS doesn't have CG graphics, but as a gamer, I couldn't possibly. I knew from the getgo MGS wasn't going to have that, and I was happy because I knew that the one game that might make me buy a PS3 was going to have good graphics, but GREAT gameplay. What these screenshots of the real game are gonna do is two fold:

1. THe ridiculous fanboys/graphic whores/critics may run around saying, "Z0mG that jagged rock isn't 1080p enough WAAAA even though 75% of us dont have HDTVs.

2. Gonna slap some fucking people in the face and make them realize that whether its on 360, PS3, or wii, you aren't going to have photorealistic games as launch titles, OR ANYTIME SOON! I will admit this for 360 as well, everyone got coerced by Sony (and Microsoft as well), into thinking that 1080p was going to make their eyes orgasm into a new dimension, when in reality, its going to look GREAT, but not enough that these flame wars are still going on with the "PS3 GPU has 50 (i think it is) more MHZ, z0mg that means when blood hits the ground it will leave a spatter pattern comparable to real life" or something equally ridiculous. These are games not real life.

Also, as a 360 fanboy I'm disappointed that sigma is going to PS3 even though its not NG : 2, but at the same time I'm really interested in how this is going ot turn out, it's sounding like there adding a game onto Ninja Gaiden black, which is gonna be forunate for PS3 owners.

What I was kind of shocked at (and even more shocked that people are HAPPY about this), was GT : HD. Maybe I still don't have the mechanics right, but essentially this guy is saying, "Alright, here's the same game you bought a few years back....in HD!!!! But here's the catch, you must BUY your cars and tracks. But in order to distract you all from this scam, we added a few tracks and cars that are gonna look just as pretty as the game thats scheduled for 2008-2009 to whet your apetite". What? I don't see how this justifies releasing a new game. Why don't they just exclude the GT classic part and make a demo (or cheap, like $5 - $10) disc of the NEW content??


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 25, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> ryhmes with Playstation Tree...


o god I laughed at that for some reason  

Oh dear Gran Turismo is implementing vehicle damage and the almighty Ferrari cars... it's too bad Forza had that a LONG time ago and will have it and more when Forza 2 comes out  

Those MGS screens don't look nearly as good as they originally looked... either I've gotten used to good graphics or it looks worse.  Wouldn't be surprised if the 360 could render that.  Gears of War even looks as good as that imo.

hmm i usually don't like coming here just to say negative things about ps3 srry


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

well, there is still a years worth of development at the least left on MGS4...and in 5 months Resistance went from 360 launch game looks to Holy crap 360 game looks...so i still have faith that Kojima will deliver...I mean just look what he did with the PS2...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

i thought they looked much better...make a pic with them side by side, so i can get a better feed on it...and like i said there is still a year left, im guessing textures can look better 1 year from now in 1080p...i know that the characters looked absolutely awesome...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 25, 2006)

hyakku said:
			
		

> Me being a pretty biased guy (more towards 360), I would almost revel in the fact hat MGS doesn't have CG graphics, but as a gamer, I couldn't possibly. I knew from the getgo MGS wasn't going to have that, and I was happy because I knew that the one game that might make me buy a PS3 was going to have good graphics, but GREAT gameplay. What these screenshots of the real game are gonna do is two fold:
> 
> 1. THe ridiculous fanboys/graphic whores/critics may run around saying, "Z0mG that jagged rock isn't 1080p enough WAAAA even though 75% of us dont have HDTVs.
> 
> ...


I feel you on the flame wars ppl were having.My friend used to throw those old pics of devil may cry and MGS4 in my face when I told him that those games wouldn't look any diff if they were on the 360.Now he sees what I've been telling him.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 25, 2006)

That's true, I will give him time, regardless it will be a great game, but I still don't think that 1080p is necissarily a good thing for games.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

i dont see why it would hurt, i mean just look to PC for proof...games always look better in higher resolutions, at least i havent found a game yet to get worse with higher resolution on PC...


EDIT: Also, a new Burnout is coming for PS3....it was in the OPM October issue, havnet seen anything about it online...so check it out at a books a million or borders sometime...


----------



## CrystalCypher (Sep 25, 2006)

> Remarks from a high-level Square Enix executive affirm that the company is going to significantly support Sony in the next generation, “but not too much”—it doesn’t want Sony to be the “overwhelming winner.”



My what ****ing arrogance does S-E have.


----------



## DMC (Sep 25, 2006)

What do you expect, they practically own a genre of games (no i'm not talking about RPG's generally but Japanese single player RPGs)


----------



## slimscane (Sep 26, 2006)

Implying that if they gave them full support Sonu would be the “overwhelming winner” is pretty darn arrogant, they may be really popular, but there are tons of other popular RPG developers besides S-E.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, but when you think RPG, instantly, a S-E game pops into the head of one who is accustemed to the genre.

It is arrogant. But, at the same time, they have to think of the marketing set up for some games, mainly the Kingdom Hearts series. That is aimed at all audiences, and the PS3 doesn't really seem to be aimed at that ratio as much as say, the Wii or the like.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 26, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Implying that if they gave them full support Sonu would be the ?overwhelming winner? is pretty darn arrogant, they may be really popular, but there are tons of other popular RPG developers besides S-E.




this is  true but i have to admit that Square is basically one of the main reasons why Sony is Super Popular.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 26, 2006)

^Yeah, its kinda like saying Nintendo is only popular because of Link/Mario/Samus...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes nintendo Key titles is really what drive nintendo systems i agree with that.


Well if FF 7 and all the other Ff's where  on Nintendo consoles and not playstation i think you would be seeing quite a differant turn around in how the market share is today.

thats really my point Square is if not the top 2 companies that make the Playstation console Successful in terms of Sales and Gaming in the RPG sense.


but thats all i wanted to say about that just wanted to clerify what i said earlier.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 26, 2006)

you would be, but you arent...also GTA is a key to SOny's popularity too...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 26, 2006)

I said Top 2. GTA is the second one and is now not exclusive anymore. Anyways on to news nothing relaly important but just PC world talk about sony at TGS.



> [Daily Online] Sony PS3: First Look





> We've written quite a bit about Sony's PlayStation 3 (PS3), hyped to be the multimedia device in the home by Sony execs. At the Tokyo Game Show late last week, Sony showed the PS3 and playable games, with some first impressions from PC World.
> 
> Away from the games at the Sony booth, it appears that Sega has the best lineup of PS3 games. The outstanding title there was clearly "Power Smash 3," a tennis game that is presented in full 1080p high-definition resolution, which makes it appear closer to a simulation than a traditional game.
> 
> ...



MoonGem's Board (CHECK IT OUT!)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 26, 2006)

> Rockstar Publishes Noire
> The GTA house grabs Team Bondi's L.A. crime thriller.
> by Jeremy Dunham
> 
> ...




Finally something about this game aside from what we knew already. Rockstar is being part of it so I guess they will improve the game.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 26, 2006)

sounds like a pretty good game...


----------



## Aman (Sep 26, 2006)

^That sounds very nice.


----------



## AkiNara (Sep 26, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Sounds pretty cool to me probably old news well yeah it is. But in about a years time I will get a PSP in relation to gaps and release sametime as my PS2. I wonder if around that time more people will pick it up aswell it seemed to me like everyone I knew got their PS2 around 2 years after release so sales for the PSP could pick up. Meh.
> 
> ______-----
> 
> ...


Dude. Use periods. Seriously. I can't read you posts with all that run-on action.

Anyway, TGS made me a bit more optimistic about the PS3. Now that there's no "retard" pack, I'm 100% sure I'd get the $499 version. That and I HATE the chrome on the $599 one. Also, White Knight looks bitchin', I'm curious about Final Fantasy Versus XIII, and then of course there's the next ICO team project which I'm sure is already in development. I'm pretty excited to see next year's E3. Sony may not be as dumb as I thought.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 26, 2006)

> Dude. Use periods. Seriously. I can't read you posts with all that run-on action.




Hmm I don't think it's that bad spare for the last part.

Overall I am not affected by HDMi being added to the cheaper version I will still get the expensive version, I will have my PS3 for at least 5 years so the extra £70 isn't much from my point of view. Like I think if i were to get the cheaper version I would end up wasting money.


----------



## NecroAngel (Sep 26, 2006)

I probably won't get the PS3 now for multiple reasons.

1) Where I live we cannot even choose between a cheaper package, only the most expensive one.

2) It's being delayed like hell in Europe, despite it having an amazing following of Sony.

So ah well, even though I hate Nintendo I'll probably get a Wii just to spite Sony


----------



## Gunners (Sep 26, 2006)

You know that is cutting of your nose to spite your face. -That's how it goes? meh. XD

I am not really pissed if I was to get the PS3 on launch I would bust my bank doing so, well no I wouldn't it would draw too much attention to how I am spending my money and my parents would go on my case giving me lectures saying shit like ''When you are an adult you will go in debt'' etc. Blah blah blah. 

Overall comming out in Europe is cool I won't have temptation and I can get it when my parents see me working and saving rather than use money that I should spend ''wisely''.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree with gunners I won't be upset if I don't get PS3 @ launch I will however try to get 3-4th installments because the same thing happen with me on getting the 360,I had to wait til January to get mines.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 26, 2006)

AkiNara said:
			
		

> Dude. Use periods. Seriously. I can't read you posts with all that run-on action.
> 
> Anyway, TGS made me a bit more optimistic about the PS3. Now that there's no "retard" pack, I'm 100% sure I'd get the $499 version. That and I HATE the chrome on the $599 one. Also, White Knight looks bitchin', I'm curious about Final Fantasy Versus XIII, and then of course there's the next ICO team project which I'm sure is already in development. I'm pretty excited to see next year's E3. Sony may not be as dumb as I thought.




the next ICO team project is the game Afrika...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2006)

You have to be kidding me, that boring fucking peice of tard is something the critically acclaimed ICO team is working on?

Did they fire EVERYONE from the studio to fall so low to create something like that?

EDIT: Thank god it's false, it is being made by a developer known as Rhino Studios.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 26, 2006)

For a moment, I was like "O_o"

Whew. I wonder what wonders they will churn out on the PS3.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 26, 2006)

> You have to be kidding me, that boring fucking peice of tard is something the critically acclaimed ICO team is working on?



What is that game like>?


----------



## RockLee (Sep 26, 2006)

ICO is a fantastic game. It's pretty much a puzzler through and through.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2006)

Afrika appears to be a 'game'...about common safari life.

That seems more boring than a Mall Tycoon.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 26, 2006)

i think it looks good, all fo you are about innovation, this has never been done before, and please just two trailers and you are calling it lameass? all they've shown is the Safari, and nothing more as of yet, at least wait till you know how it plays before you knock it...ad my bad, the HOt Shots GOlf designer is working on it, and those games own...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2006)

How is a sim-ish game innovative? The PC is crawling with them one every few months.

Sim Safari was created in like 2000, this looks like a fully 3D one is all.

Being hyped for this game is like thinking chess is the most physical contact sport in the universe; it's fucking impossible for that to occur unless some bolts are missing in the noggin.

Come on, being hyped and interested after seing clips of sunsets and rhino's eating plants? Sign me up to first class bordom.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 26, 2006)

how can you get a SIM out of what they've shown, they havnet shown ANYTHING about gameplay...you are just making base assumptions...

Sims have been done before, yes, but Spore looks awesome and its a sim...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2006)

It seems like a sim because of the way the trailers made it out to be. It seems EXACTLY like the tycoon trailers, and those are sims.

Spore lets you create your own world, not sim a safari. That, is boring as staring at a 65 year old mans testicles why he sings Justing Timberlake's Sexy Back.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 26, 2006)

sure, because you've played Afrika and no exactly how it'll play...wait until more is reveiled...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2006)

Watch, I bet you it is a dull lackluster game, as the trailers confirm it has absolutley nothing fucking interesting about it.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 26, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> You have to be kidding me, that boring fucking peice of tard is something the critically acclaimed ICO team is working on?
> 
> Did they fire EVERYONE from the studio to fall so low to create something like that?
> 
> EDIT: Thank god it's false, it is being made by a developer known as Rhino Studios.



lol Yeah that would be fall from grace from the developers of Ico and Shadow of Colossous if they were making Afrika not that game looks bad but not exactly Ico/Colossous material. I'm looking forward as to what they plan to do in their next game. Imagine the possibilities on the PS3!!!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 26, 2006)

i want sotc 2 myself...i just want to see how big they could make the bosses on PS3...and ill take your bet...if AFrika gets an 8-10 when it releases from gamespot and IGN, you have to change your name to BotC's Bitch...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2006)

Do I also have to post like you...with those 3 dots all the damn time...

Cause then I'll just go be An Hero. 

I don't see Afrika getting anything above like a 7.4


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 26, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Watch, I bet you it is a dull lackluster game, as the trailers confirm it has absolutley nothing fucking interesting about it.


To you. The game already has a decent amount of followers and people do love games like this.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 26, 2006)

And about Ico I find it kinda ironic that Shigeru Miyamato didn't show much footage of Mario Sunshine in it's development because he didn't want other developers stealing the idea of the water pack Mario used but he rip err I mean was "inspire" by Ico's leading the girl by holding hands which he put in Wind Waker in the later part of the game. No one has taken the idea of Mario's water pack since it's release...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 26, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Do I also have to post like you...with those 3 dots all the damn time...
> 
> Cause then I'll just go be An Hero.
> 
> I don't see Afrika getting anything above like a 7.4




yup, because ellipses are cool...so we have a bet then?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 26, 2006)

PS3 games won't be $85 dollars. 

All games have been cofirmed to be $60. It will always stay that way unless the game comes with something extra.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 26, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> PS3 games won't be $85 dollars.
> 
> All games have been cofirmed to be $60. It will always stay that way unless the game comes with something extra.



we have to wait for an official statement from sony about the game prices.
here activision said it'll be $60, but in japan they recently said it'll be $85

they're both probably guesses i think


----------



## Ichigo-san (Sep 26, 2006)

Ps3 games are gonna be expenise, but on the other hand... If you see how much work and programming there is in a game.....And most of the games are looking great. I don't mind paying $85  for a super game.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 26, 2006)

Ichigo-san said:
			
		

> PS3 games won't be $85 dollars.


You must have missed the article: here it is:





> the article states that the price of PS3 games will be concentrated in the 8,800 to 9,800 yen range. The primary reason given is the rising cost of development.


 


> In Japan, the standard price of a PS2 game is 6,800 yen, with only the biggest titles like Dragon Quest and Final Fantasy rising to the 8,800 yen mark.


The biggest titles become the cheapest PS3 titles, that's pretty bad. And yes, the games will probably end up around $80. We'll see.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 26, 2006)

Ichigo-san said:
			
		

> I'm not gonna buy a ps3, I stick to nintendo ^^  but ps3 is a hundred times better than that micosoft 360 shoebox!


dude that is your Opinion don't talk shit b4 the mods close the thread. I just don't know about some ppl.

I will pay $85 bucks for a berserk game,I have the Dreamcast and PS2 versions.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 26, 2006)

DS: I was calm when I made that Afrika post. I was just trying to stop all the useless fighting... sorry if it seemed like I was flame-baiting. >_<


----------



## Gunners (Sep 26, 2006)

> The biggest titles become the cheapest PS3 titles, that's pretty bad. And yes, the games will probably end up around $80. We'll see.



The thign is, the price there is in Yen, how money is valued changes from country to country. Because the PS3 is 420£ in the uk doesn't mean it will cost 800$ in the US, see what I'm saying?

A price in your currency has been released so for now anyway the price in Japan is the price in Japan.


----------



## Aman (Sep 26, 2006)

It's not normally more expensive in Japan though, but it is normal for it to be more expensive in Europe.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 26, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> dude that is your Opinion don't talk shit b4 the mods close the thread. I just don't know about some ppl.
> 
> I will pay $85 bucks for a berserk game,I have the Dreamcast and PS2 versions.



$85 is a bit to much IMO but who cares for my opinion. It's been like 3 years since I last bought a game. Pirate for life . 
Berserk=$2, just pirate it. You won't understand anything about the game anyway. Game is cool though, I must admit that.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 26, 2006)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> $85 is a bit to much IMO but who cares for my opinion. It's been like 3 years since I last bought a game. Pirate for life .
> Berserk=$2, just pirate it. You won't understand anything about the game anyway. Game is cool though, I must admit that.


I used to pirate games but that just leads to being cheap with favorite games.Now what if your fav PS3 game or 360 game goes to the opposing team then you will be pissed because you rather burn it for free than actually going out and purchasing the real thing.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 26, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> I used to pirate games but that just leads to being cheap with favorite games.Now what if your fav PS3 game or 360 game goes to the opposing team then you will be pissed because you rather burn it for free than actually going out and purchasing the real thing.


Piracy on the PS3 will be next to impossible. A blu-ray drive is 1,000 dollars for your computer, and every blank disc is $20. Making it extremely inconvenient for any would-be pirates.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 26, 2006)

Question since PS3 is region free for games does that mean I can play Japanese PS1 and PS2 games on the U.S. PS3?


----------



## Hylian (Sep 26, 2006)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> $85 is a bit to much IMO but who cares for my opinion. It's been like 3 years since I last bought a game. Pirate for life .
> Berserk=$2, just pirate it. You won't understand anything about the game anyway. Game is cool though, I must admit that.



i remember sony saying blue-ray is unpiratable or something


----------



## Corruption (Sep 26, 2006)

^_^ people will find a way, even though it will be hard and very expensive. So, if it will cost that much to pirate ps3 games, people should just buy the games.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 26, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> i remember sony saying blue-ray is unpiratable or something


Yeah it's got more and prolly better anti-piracy technology to it, but seriously... pirates always find a way around.

I, personally, am strongly against the way people modded the original Xbox to just rent games and dl them onto their HDDs and shit.  That stuff is seriously ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  But people will do this no matter what =\


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 26, 2006)

Activision confirmed their PS3 games will be $60. Sony confirmed their PS3 games as $85 dollars on their own site Sonystyle.com. PS3 games being $60 isn't speculation, it's fact. As for Japanese PS3 games, they've always costed more and I don't know but all I'll have to say is PS3 games for the US have been confirmed as $60. 

You can't really debate about a fact.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 27, 2006)

You are using a "Fact" from one company which said they are 60 for "their" games for "now" and 1 thrid party does not make the choice for all. 


@ Gutsu

to answer your question you can only play Ps3 games region free i have not read anythign about playing imported ps1/ps2 games on the PS3 and that it will work. It might but at this point we do not know.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 27, 2006)

well, i think they are going to be 60...and i was right about HDMI for all regions...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 27, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> You are using a "Fact" from one company which said they are 60 for "their" games for "now" and 1 thrid party does not make the choice for all.
> 
> 
> @ Gutsu
> ...


Are you claiming other developers will make their games above $60 when one's already announced theirs will be? Activision announced their games are $60. Even Sony's own website has announced PS3 games will be $60. It's possible but extremely extremely unlikely. 

So really the only thing to combat what's been said is "they could potentially change" which nothing out there supports the idea of the prices of the games changing even based on actually facts from what we know. It's not really an educated guess to assume they won't be $60. 

Anyway, as to the PS3 being region-free on imported games I'll assume so. Since it's region-free and it will be able to use backwards compatibility I guess they can be combined for imported PS1/PS2 titles. I really don't see why not. It's a great guess and since they have the other two options I see it being extremely possible and likely.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 27, 2006)

I belive EA will be the first to charge 69.99 dollar games. they do allready so i wont take a second guess that they will this time around as well.


*
EDIT*

NEver mind i found them.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's something that I just finished reading and truthfully it was an amazing article. 1up completely changed their opinion on the PS3 after the TGS. This guy however truly made an amazing article on why the PS3 is amazing and how his experience at the TGS was. 

Inuyasha ED 2

This guy brought a smile to my face. Not only did he highlight the PS3 and explained why it's worth $600 and why the TGS shut alot of people up but he made note of the Wii and 360 and didn't really bash them. 

Everyone should read this article be you a PS3, Wii or 360 fan. Every system gets a highlight but it's mainly for the PS3 and why it's definately worth it and why the system will be the best thing since sliced bread. 

My next post will be a post full of TGS videos on amazing PS3 games that people need to check out with opinions and info about them incase anyone missed any videos.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 27, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto I didn't like that article because he did bash those systems I don't like shit like that. He was saying that the PS3 is better hardware than the 360 and that PS2 still outsells it in Japan. Of course dummy that is the system for the land of the rising sun.PS2 outsells everything expect for DS. 

and which I don't think the PS3 is better,It's even ground in terms of graphics and specs so people don't go there with these systems.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 27, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> Kyuubi Naruto I didn't like that article because he did bash those systems I don't like shit like that. He was saying that the PS3 is better hardware than the 360 and that PS2 still outsells it in Japan. Of course dummy that is the system for the land of the rising sun.PS2 outsells everything expect for DS.
> 
> and which I don't think the PS3 is better,It's even ground in terms of graphics and specs so people don't go there with these systems.



The funny thing is that the guy wasn't really lying. You even see a picture of a Japanese employer with tons of 360s sitting on the shelves. 

That's not bashing a system, it's called telling the truth. It is not even with the 360 and the Wii in power so don't claim it is. I'm not getting into a console debate because there's a thread for that but really if it makes you think it's graphics are on par with the 360's (when 1up, IGN, GameSpot and many others have confirmed the PS3 has the best graphics especially after the TGS) then feel free to think that. 

Anyway let's get off of the "system bashing" concept.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow, the deeper you go into that article the higher the Sony favortisim in his article rises.

That was a waste of my time. Where is the amazingness of that article? Oh, it's the picture of 'GAMING. Serious Buisness.'


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll post the TGS stuff later but I wanted to post this now





> David Jaffe is no longer working on the PSP game that was supposed to make you burst into tears. "That game is- for the moment- on the shelf," said the typically outspoken developer in his blog. "The core reason is that it was very ambitious and so was/is WarHawk. The same developer is making both games ... so Scott (head of Incog) and I said: **** it. We'll do HL later...maybe."
> Instead of heading back to Kratos, however, Jaffe has dived head first into a PlayStation 3 game, with apparent similarities to Twisted Metal and Bomberman. The game hasn't been officially announced yet, though Jaffe estimates a release date sometime between November and January -- a surprise launch game, perhaps? His comments don't seem to put it out of the question.
> 
> Work started on the PS3 project about six to seven months ago, and as the game approaches the Alpha stage of development, Jaffe's brief discussion of the game is full of excitement.
> ...


Inuyasha ED 2

Twisted Metal and Bomberman. Sound like a car combat which has alot of destruction.


*Spoiler*: __ 









			
				Insider from BestBuy on another forum said:
			
		

> UPDATE
> It's official! I printed this out and asked my manager and he quickly responded, "where did you get that?" and i said i found it online. This is a slide from there Summer SPS 06' gathering. Apparantly there was a second slide to this which shows the layout for the "PS3 Demo Area". It will consist of 2 couches, 2 wireless controllers per couch. A Sony Bravia 46" 1080p set, and Sony 7.1 Home theater system. They actually began re-arranging an area for this to be constructed about 2 days ago in the store. Previously we had asked what it was for, they just told us for new material, but didnt specify what, well now we know. On bad news for some, the wii will not be getting a demo area but we will have a kiosk. Ill try to see if I can find that other slide or poss get it from my boss. We also have 4 packages from sony waiting to be opened in the warehouse cage right now. They are all tube shaped, most likely the advertising that will be starting soon. Ill keep you guys updated on this.


PS3 gets an entire demo area, wow. Compared to one kiosk and the 360 just being moved from the demo area that's amazing.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 27, 2006)

I agree with what he said...take that as you will...but PS3 looks awesome...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 27, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto show where 1up,gamespot,and IGN stated that the PS3 was graphically better than the 360 because I never heard of any articles on these sites.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of that sounds exactly like with what Sony did to the Dreamcast before it rolled out.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 27, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> All of that sounds exactly like with what Sony did to the Dreamcast before it rolled out.


I wish I could remember what exactly happened back then. 


> Sonic Dated in Japan
> Plus, a first look at Japanese PS3 pricing.
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...


----------



## Aman (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice, KN.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 27, 2006)

Since Aman posted this in the Wii thread


> The graph on Amazon Japan?s website shows interest in the new consoles based on the number of people who click on ?show me more? buttons. Since early summer, Wii and the 60Gb PlayStation 3 have tracked pretty closely. But following the Wii announcements earlier this month, interest in the Nintendo machine has soared.
> 
> Interest in the top-end PS3 has also taken a sharp rise north, although the low-end machine has stayed sluggish. This lack of enthusiasm for Sony?s entry level machine perhaps explains the company?s decision to add an HDMI connection and to cut the price.
> 
> Due to ?privacy concerns? Amazon Japan?s website does not give absolute numbers but it does give a sense of comparative interest. The graph is represented below - the top line is Wii; the second is the 60Gb PS3 and the bottom is the 20Gb PS3.




The PS3 is ahead of the Wii by a little bit if you add up the 20GB and the 60GB. I just wonder what it's like after the Tokyo Game Show because that would be the first time the Japanese got their hands on one.


----------



## Aman (Sep 27, 2006)

I was just trying to show Japan's increase in interest for the Wii lately, can't see how it's good for the PS3. XD

Looks good for the PS3 too though if you don't look at the increase. ^^ 

This war is going to be even, can't wait.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 27, 2006)

[x]

There's a GameInformer article about the PS3 at TGS and that's it, I'm done for right now


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 27, 2006)

what do you mean, the increas is great for the PS3...its a 600 dollar systema nd its barely behind Wii at launch...add in the 20 gb one and its ahead...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 27, 2006)

why add both models? *confused*


either way its shocking to see the Wii ahead just because Playstation is the domminant console leader over there. Handhelds its a bit diffearant.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 27, 2006)

> why add both models? *confused*



Add both consoles as they are both PS3s. They aren't really diffrent things just one has added features the other doesn't.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 27, 2006)

Wii isnt ahead, its just ahead if you decombine the PS3 systems...together its a herad of the Wii...which is how sales will be anyway, they sell 500k regs and 500k cores, it'll = 1 million PS3s sold, thats why you combine them...


----------



## Aman (Sep 27, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> what do you mean, the increas is great for the PS3...its a 600 dollar systema nd its barely behind Wii at launch...add in the 20 gb one and its ahead...


I don't see how the Wii's increase is great for the PS3. I posted this in the Wii thread to show what Japan thought about the Wii-news lately, not zOMG it's a little bit ahead of PS3!

Those tiny numbers don't matter anyway, shows that the consoles are still equal in Japan, I was posting about the Wii's increase not to say that it's in the lead or something... And you sure love those ''...''s.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 27, 2006)

...they...fucking...own...the increase is a bit bad for Sony, but not enough to destroy it...


----------



## Aman (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm not saying it's destroying the PS3, lol.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 27, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> Wii isnt ahead, its just ahead if you decombine the PS3 systems...together its a herad of the Wii...which is how sales will be anyway, they sell 500k regs and 500k cores, it'll = 1 million PS3s sold, thats why you combine them...


Except there won't be 1 million at launch. There will be 2 million by the end of the year.

Nintendo's going to have 4 million by the end of the year, so it doesn't really matter how many people like the PS3, because there will be twice as many Wiis as there will be PS3s.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 27, 2006)

> Except there won't be 1 million at launch. There will be 2 million by the end of the year.
> 
> Nintendo's going to have 4 million by the end of the year, so it doesn't really matter how many people like the PS3, because there will be twice as many Wiis as there will be PS3s.



But, if more people want it the moment stock come in they will sell. Obviously Nintendo will sell more in the begging but when they PS3 goes in full swing I don't see it being that way. In anycase I dislike these debates I can see the area where they end up so I am gonna end it short.
_______________---

For you PS2 which games are you into now? With me I am playing a mix Victorious boxers, Tekken 5, Final fantasy 10. All of these games in my opinion are great I give them on adverage 8/10.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 27, 2006)

The Resistance gameplay looks great. The weapons used look very interesting not the typical norm of what you see in FPS games.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 27, 2006)

im playing Okami and finally trying to beat MGS3...


----------



## ZE (Sep 27, 2006)

Found a pic of sony stand at TGS. 

I’m playing yakuza right now and I think the game had potential but it has one of the worst fighting system ever. I don’t know if its because my controller is broken but its so hard to hit the enemies when you are fighting, especially when they move to the sides.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 27, 2006)

> PS3 Percentage Challenge
> Find out how all the PS3 games are coming along.
> by IGN Staff
> 
> ...





> Secret PS3 game is revealed
> 
> [Moe]
> 
> Your browser does not support the audio element.


----------



## ZE (Sep 27, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Oblivion is released on launch.


That?s no surprise. Great secret lol.
I was hopping for FFVII remake.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 27, 2006)

Woah for White Knight that's only 10% complete it sure looks good and it's bound to get better this is Level 5 were talking about they like to push the hardware that they work on to it's limits.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 27, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Oblivion is released on launch.



Edit: Spoke to soon

Edit 2: Wait, what the fuck? They are only adding that guild shit? They better add more than that, like more quests and whatnot, otherwise its going to suffer from the same thing all the versions did, running out of stuff to do. The guilds are way to short, hopefully they fix that for you PS3 guys, otherwise you guys are gonna go what we went through. Its still a good game though.


----------



## Thandurin (Sep 27, 2006)

Looks like the PS3 is getting a pretty sick selection of games, I can't wait for Devil May Cry 4, Ninja Gaiden Sigma and Resistance: Fall of Man. Good stuff. White Knight looks interesting too.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 27, 2006)

Ugh You forgot to mention Heavenly Sword!!!


----------



## gabha (Sep 27, 2006)

I wish someone could erase my memory so that I can experience Oblivion for the first time again on the PS3(with new content).


----------



## MS81 (Sep 27, 2006)

but I think the PS always had the action titles on there side when they launched if I recall. 

anyway I'm getting Genji and VF5. I hope to get Ninja Gaiden Sigma if it's totally different than black.LOL


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

ill get Oblivion if the damn glitches got fixed...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2006)

Koei could've did better with bladestorm,It Looks worst than Ninety-nine nights the graphics sux in it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

well, as long as the gameplay is better than NNN...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2006)

in most cases those kind of games usually won't play better than the other.  but who knows?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2006)

You all know Bioshock is not coming to the PS3 anymore, according to Microsoft.





			
				from IGN said:
			
		

> ...And BioShock will be exclusive to 360 and Games for Windows and, according to Microsoft at a quaint dinner in the hills of Barcelona, will not appear on the PS3. PS3 owners, if it's any consolation, can watch Spiderman 2 on Blu-Ray.


----------



## Aman (Sep 28, 2006)

Watch Spiderman 2 on Blu-Ray?


----------



## slimscane (Sep 28, 2006)

You might be able to cover up what happened from some, DS, but you can't hide it from me! I will never forget! 

That really sucks for PS3 owners, but it looks like that might have enough good games to sort of make up for it. None the less, I hope they have really good PCs, or also own a 360, because Bioshock will more likely than not be incredible.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> You all know Bioshock is not coming to the PS3 anymore, according to Microsoft.




timed exclusive or exclusive period? but oh well, there's still a whole shit load of other games that id pick up other than Bioshock...for the PS3...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 28, 2006)

Lair box art. 

Here's the full Lair logo .

*Spoiler*: __ 







God.......SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO badass


----------



## pajamas (Sep 28, 2006)

the Lair boxart looks kickass! But that clear bit on the top and bottom ruins it completely! It looks so stupid! T_T


----------



## DMC (Sep 28, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> the Lair boxart looks kickass! *But that clear bit on the top and bottom ruins it completely! It looks so stupid!* T_T



...Meh


Anyways Lair looks so kick ass! I want to play it so badly.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 28, 2006)

Lair gameplay was alright needs to add more stuff though. The tilt motion control for the game was spot on the game is still mid production so it should get better.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2006)

Ninja Gaiden Sigma interview by Andy Szymanski of Team Ninja. 


> TGS 2006: Ninja Gaiden Sigma Interview
> What is possibly the best action game ever made get upgraded for PS3.
> by David Clayman
> 
> ...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 29, 2006)

damn, only 20% done, i thought it was launch...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2006)

Ohh Oblivion is comming to the PS3 and PSP I think I saw this earlier fairly recent I think.




It would seem they don't want 360 to gain any advantage in the RPG department. My opinion is as it was last time I am pretty happy that it is comming to the PS3 ( which looks a little clearer now) it got good reviews and I will be able to play it.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 29, 2006)

PS3 is going to be the system for action games.

360 is going to be the system for shooting games.

Wii is going to be the system for short fun factor.


----------



## ZE (Sep 29, 2006)

Take a look at this:


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

^Interesting.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 29, 2006)

Seems 85 bucks has been shot to hell...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2006)

^^^ Yup it has. Though it comes as no suprise to me.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 29, 2006)

What is that? And by that I mean, where is it from?

Lair box art looks awesome,  and I still don't like the thing at the top, but it by no means _ruins_ it 

ms81, I don't think that it breaks down that easily.


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> ^^^ Yup it has. Though it comes as no suprise to me.


How come? It's not like it was obvious.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2006)

> How come? It's not like it was obvious.



It was for me, put it this way it wasn't written in stone that the games would cost $85 that's why I am not supprised over the price I wasn't expecting a high amount. Also it was stated a while back now it has been pushed to more games.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 29, 2006)

That comes as really welcome news.  I wonder if they'll be taking losses over this, until the technology becomes cheaper though :S


----------



## Nexas (Sep 29, 2006)

> Kids Ken Kutaragi says the darndest things. Though never easy to opine on your competition to a reporter, the father of the PlayStation had this to say when asked by British trade magazine MCV regarding Sony's next-gen competition (Xbox 360 and Wii): "We don't care." Ironically, this statement was made in the very same interview after admitting to PS3 production problems. "Right now ... we can't manufacture enough blue laser diodes for our PlayStation 3s ... But we will resolve that," said the Sony exec.
> 
> Maybe Ken was having a bad day. Maybe he's tired of all the unfavorable publicity the PS3 is getting. If not, someone get this man a muzzle. Any businessman that implies an absence of competition seriously needs a reality check.


----------



## DMC (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm getting the feeling everyone wants to see Sony fail simply for the right of rubbing it in there face (I guess a lot of negative emotions have come from Sony's reign as the king of consoles for two generations). Should we really be going all French Revolution on them? I mean am I the only one who has remembered that they have been the port that has offered the most to offer consecutevly and seems to be going to continue to do that? Before we behead the king, shouldn't we wait and think about what the consequences will be in the future. I don't know, I just have this feeling that a lot of people with anti-Sony sentiment are going to end up sucking there balls by this time next year. Fucking hypocrites 

At least Nintendo and Xbox fanboys stick to their stories like OJ


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 30, 2006)

Sony's just going to be the underdog like they were the last two generations.

EDIT: It's confirmed, Kojima announced a new game and it's Zone of the Enders 3 for the PS3. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








I guess Kojima's new game was the game people hoped it'd be.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 30, 2006)

Yup I'm sooooo getting a PS3 now because of ZOE 3.  

I'm wonder if I'll get released before or after MGS4? That game is still a year away from released. If it's after then don't expect for ZOE 3 to come out in 2007...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 30, 2006)

FUCK YEAH FUCK YEAH FUUUCKKKK YEEAAAHHH!!!


ZOE3=AMAZING ALREADY ...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 30, 2006)

ZOE just converted me....I NEED A PS3!!*NEEEEEEEEEEED!!!*


----------



## slimscane (Sep 30, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Sony's just going to be the underdog like they were the last two generations.


Sony was the underdog the last two generations? 

Great news on ZoE3, I only fleetingly played the first two, but they were really fun.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 30, 2006)

ZOE3 more reason to get PS3 than wii for now. 
but didn't Hideo said that if were to make pt.3 he would make it for multisystems 360 and wii will get an all new version? 

I'll get wii when the Naruto games come out for it.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 30, 2006)

> Sony was the underdog the last two generations?



To a degree they were, more so with the Playstation. A new name going against a well known name, also they were using an new format.

With the dreamcast, the dreamcast was out for a good while longer, PS2 was also using a new format. 

And what game is ZOE3?


----------



## slimscane (Sep 30, 2006)

I could see it with the PS1, but with PS2 they were going in the overwhelming market leaders, kind of the exact opposite of underdog, same situation with the PS3.

ZoE3 is Zone of Enders 3


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 30, 2006)

Damn you Kojima... I'll get the PS3 when that game comes out. XD

I wonder if Jehuty will still look like Naked Jehuty from #2.  I don't see why she shouldn't.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 30, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> And what game is ZOE3?



You don't know what ZOE is? Blasmephy!!! Burn him! Burn him at the stake!  

But seriously there great games though the first game had it's flaws the 2nd great is freaking incredible a must buy game if you have a PS2.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 30, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Sony was the underdog the last two generations?
> 
> Great news on ZoE3, I only fleetingly played the first two, but they were really fun.


Yeah, basically everything Gunners said. 

Now the PS3 is the underdog again because of the negative feedback, the Wii, and the 360 already having an eastablished console in the next-gen wars. 

I hear that ZOE3 will come out before MGS3 does so when you get it you can play a MGS4 demo. Someone said like that was said in the magazine. 

Zone of the Enders 3 is Kojima's mech game which are probably the best mech games to date.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 30, 2006)

DMC said:
			
		

> I'm getting the feeling everyone wants to see Sony fail simply for the right of rubbing it in there face




It's more now due to their cocky, inflated ego. 'Oh, PS3 is too cheap' 'You are not buying a console, you are buying potential'. It's the shitty comments they keep spurting out that many people get negative over it as opposed to before. Thats why if you look at E3 05 many people were talking about the PS3 and dem graph fix being dat real and da cuzeh shit, and right when they started making retarded comments like me switching into gangsta talk, it started the negative wave.


----------



## Sikibrada (Sep 30, 2006)

Whaaaaaaaaah!!!!! OMFG, playstation has been delayed in holland. WTF, i have to wait till next year april:|


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 30, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Sony's just going to be the underdog like they were the last two generations.
> 
> EDIT: It's confirmed, Kojima announced a new game and it's Zone of the Enders 3 for the PS3.
> 
> ...



PS3 keeps getting better and better. Now if they only announced a price drop for the US and EU


----------



## ZE (Sep 30, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Sony was the underdog the last two generations?


I still have videogame magazines of when people though Nintendo 64 was going to rule all. Sony needed some years to convince people that the psone was a good console, at that time Sega Saturn was in the market too, Nintendo 64 suffered many delays, at least in Europe, and while the psone was having many and good games, the Sega Saturn had a lot of the psone games too, but people started to realise the psone version was always better, especially the 3D games were better in the psone. 
But the psone success wasn?t instantaneous.


----------



## DMC (Sep 30, 2006)

ZOE3?

...my avatar is officially relevent again.

BANANA JEHUTY POWERUP!!!  (super sayain burst noise)


----------



## ZE (Sep 30, 2006)

Viola will play viola in the game.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 30, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> I still have videogame magazines of when people though Nintendo 64 was going to rule all. Sony needed some years to convince people that the psone was a good console, at that time Sega Saturn was in the market too, Nintendo 64 suffered many delays, at least in Europe, and while the psone was having many and good games, the Sega Saturn had a lot of the psone games too, but people started to realise the psone version was always better, especially the 3D games were better in the psone.
> But the psone success wasn?t instantaneous.



Yeah they were an underdog for the PS1 but not for the PS2 they were the clear favorite. Even the Dreamcast was overshadowed by the PS2 quickly a lot of people passed on the Dreamcast to wait for the PS2 release.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 30, 2006)

The PS1 was the underdog.

The PS2 was the favorite from the beginning. Sony was in no way the underdog in that console race.


----------



## dementia_ (Sep 30, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> The PS2 was the favorite from the beginning.



You were one of the dicks that killed the Dreamcast.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I kidd, I kidd. PS2 did look pretty tempting, even to a Sega fan like myself. I got it on launch (and miraculously it still works).


----------



## Hylian (Sep 30, 2006)

the ps2 was the underdog technically, but it's not the underdog
in general..


----------



## RockLee (Oct 1, 2006)

Technology wise, you mean.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2006)

> Oh well, on topic: Isn't it depressing that the AI is going to be better in the 360 version of Assassin's Creed?



Not really. Things like that don't actually depress me, it doesn't even bug me thinking about it. I guess if gaming was the only thing I had in life and Assassins creed was the only game I would feel a little bit sad. But as things are no.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 1, 2006)

lol I agree with gunners, that game looks badass, but to say that better background people make the 360 version better is nonsense.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 1, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> lol I agree with gunners, that game looks badass, but to say that better background people make the 360 version better is nonsense.


Backround people?  It's AI.  All NPCs in the game are controlled by the AI system therefore all the AI should be better on 360.

It probably won't be that big of a deal really, but I think that the almighty PS3 already being beaten before it launches is pretty pathetic.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 1, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> Backround people? It's AI. All NPCs in the game are controlled by the AI system therefore all the AI should be better on 360.
> 
> It probably won't be that big of a deal really, but I think that the almighty PS3 already being beaten before it launches is pretty pathetic.


Yeah, if the almighty Cell can't create 360-level AI, that's pretty pitiful. That was the point of my post.

It's sort of sad that the PS3 can't do it, especially considering Phil Harrison's speech about how the PS3 will create unparalleled AI....


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> It probably won't be that big of a deal really, but I think that the almighty PS3 already being beaten before it launches is pretty pathetic.



Not really, the issue is down to developing and not power. With the 360 developing is somewhat understood with the PS3 it isn't. So from that point of view I don't see it as pathetic. Also the 360 isn't a weak system saying it is pathetic suggests the 360 is a weak console that on upped the PS3.



> Yeah, if the almighty Cell can't create 360-level AI, that's pretty pitiful. That was the point of my post.



The cell can create AI past the 360 level I beleive. It is how the developers utilized it. When resistance comes out I think that will have good AI. I will see.



> It's sort of sad that the PS3 can't do it, especially considering Phil Harrison's speech about how the PS3 will create unparalleled AI....



I don't really see it as a sad issue. I don't know I like gaming quite a lot, in life it would comes quite high for me. Lets see Family=Girls=Freinds>Going out=Education>Sports=Gaming=reading books/manga>TV.

I just don't really care about it as I don't really see it as something to piss me off. If the AI sucked then I would be a little annoyed. But honestly I don't see me realizing a diffrence between the two.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

eh, the whole point leon and them are making is the fact that Sony held the PS3 in high esteems about the AI the PS3 can do and we then find out that 360 can do it better.

End of story. =/


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 1, 2006)

I know all these posts and threads...are getting annoying.  at least to me it is.  in the end; it all comes down to PREFERENCE.  I'mma try really hard not to argue anymore about console systems...at least in this forum...all I will do is try to support ideas.  I will argue with my friend that wants the Wii, and my friend that has the 360 haha..well I already do that..but that'll b my release.


----------



## DMC (Oct 1, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> I know all these posts and threads...are getting annoying.  at least to me it is.  in the end; it all comes down to PREFERENCE.  I'mma try really hard not to argue anymore about console systems...at least in this forum...all I will do is try to support ideas.  I will argue with my friend that wants the Wii, and my friend that has the 360 haha..well I already do that..but that'll b my release.



You make a very good point NeoDreamer...and on that note.

/Pisses on this thread


----------



## slimscane (Oct 1, 2006)

Eh... I really want to argue here, I really really do, I vigorously want to talk about responce to valid criticism, amongst other things. I feel like I could take up paragraphs, but for the sake of this thread, and others, I am going to hold it in, but it's hard.

Have you all seen the PS3 kiosk yet?

 Huge!


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 1, 2006)

lollll that is insanely large!


----------



## slimscane (Oct 1, 2006)

It's PS3 sized! 

I'm sorry, that was a cheap joke  I take it back, with shame.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 2, 2006)

cool is that wal-mart were ppl almost died last year trying to get a 360.LOL


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Oct 2, 2006)

That is a huge koisk.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> cool is that wal-mart were ppl almost died last year trying to get a 360.LOL




There will be even MORE chaos for the PS3, so I suggest you stay away from game stores when it is release time for it


----------



## Aman (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice kiosks, it is a bit too large, but it looks good.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2006)

I hate those things, The XBOX 360 one kept freezing, arg annoying. Ima just go and buy PS3 when i can.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 2, 2006)

> eh, the whole point leon and them are making is the fact that Sony held the PS3 in high esteems about the AI the PS3 can do and we then find out that 360 can do it better.
> 
> End of story. =/



The story hasn't ended . The point I am making is Assassins creed is not the peak of the PS3s power, it is an example of one set of developers workers. 

Overall I am not annoyed by it, even if it would be the same for other games I just don't care that much. If I am to state my opinion on the matter I beleive this is just one game where the cell wasn't used to its full power so I don't see it as the cells downfall.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 3, 2006)

> New PS3 Game Prices
> Lower-than-expected prices at PS3 launch.
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...





> The Controller Named
> From Dual Shock to...
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...





> PS3 Peripherals Announced
> No need to worry about your old save game data.
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...






Finally, Sony's press conference will be on October 19th. It's been announced. It will include all launch details, hands-on PS3 play and it will feature some great info on PS3 games.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 3, 2006)

In america they usually have a common price point for games, with some exceptions like a few Nippon ichi games retailing at $54.99, and games that come with accessories going a bit higher, as well as games that are usually low profile going for around $39.99 (like GGX2 to name one) and the SF collections and the katamari damacy's usually being around $29.99.  Add in a few special edition versions of releases adding in a bit in price fluxuation, and we have a good amount of the exceptions to the regular price point of $49.99.

I'm wondering.  Is the american market price going to mimic this (which is basically a set price with a few fluxuations), or is it going to work at a rate which is dependant on the amount of space a game takes, combined with the profile of the game itself?  

This isn't even including the question of what the average price is going to be...which I think was the reasonable price of $59.99 or something like that.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 3, 2006)

what games are you guys getting?

I'm getting genji:2 for now.


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice prices there, except for the controller. ^^





			
				gunners said:
			
		

> The story hasn't ended . The point I am making is Assassins creed is not the peak of the PS3s power, it is an example of one set of developers workers.
> 
> Overall I am not annoyed by it, even if it would be the same for other games I just don't care that much. If I am to state my opinion on the matter I beleive this is just one game where the cell wasn't used to its full power so I don't see it as the cells downfall.


Obviously it's not the peak of the Cell's power, but the PS3 is supposed to have better AI than the 360 in general, which is why this is a bad thing.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

> Obviously it's not the peak of the Cell's power, but the PS3 is supposed to have better AI than the 360 in general, which is why this is a bad thing.



No it isn't a bad thing. It means the developers didn't use the cell to its full potential or even close I don't think. I am not really shocked over this either.

And the controllers are pretty cheap. About 50$.


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> No it isn't a bad thing. It means the developers didn't use the cell to its full potential or even close I don't think. I am not really shocked over this either.


I'm not saying that it's horrible or anything, but I don't think it doesn't make a difference. AC was the biggest reason for a lot of people to get a PS3 (at least that I heard of), then it was announced for the 360, that's okay the more the better, but then the 360 gets better AI too. I'm not saying that it's something that's a big problem, or that this is what the Cell will perform, but it's a _bad thing_ that the PS3-version of AC has worse AI than the Xbox 360.


> And the controllers are pretty cheap. About 50$.


It's an increase, and it's without rumble with a gyro, I think 50 is a bit much for that.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

> It's an increase, and it's without rumble with a gyro, I think 50 is a bit much for that.



Compared to 70-80$ which some people thought it isn't that bad. $50 to me isn't that bad, will probably cost £30 in the uk.

The 360 has better AI but seriously it isn't anything to get wound up about. The people it matters to are the fans and the majority don't care. To be honest I doubt there is even a diffrence.

Reason why I see it as trivial, the people buying a PS3 probably don't care.


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Compared to 70-80$ which some people thought it isn't that bad. $50 to me isn't that bad, will probably cost ?30 in the uk.


70-80?  



> The 360 has better AI but seriously it isn't anything to get wound up about. The people it matters to are the fans and the majority don't care. To be honest I doubt there is even a diffrence.
> 
> Reason why I see it as trivial, the people buying a PS3 probably don't care.


And I don't think it will matter, I was just saying how it was a bad thing, and you were saying it wasn't.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 3, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> It's an increase, and it's without rumble with a gyro, I think 50 is a bit much for that.



Its a 7 year old Tilt Sensing Technology in the PS3 Controller not a Gyro.


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

I know it's old, I made a typo alright?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

> 70-80?


Some people beleived the controller would be $70-$80s. Otherall I am not fussed with the price, it will cost around £30 less than a game which is cool.



> And I don't think it will matter, I was just saying how it was a bad thing, and you were saying it wasn't.



But it isn't a bad thing. A bad thing is the game making it look like a Snes game. A bad thing is this happening with a high no. of games where you can easily spot the diffrence.


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Some people beleived the controller would be $70-$80s.


Because? Honestly, I wanna know. 




> But it isn't a bad thing. A bad thing is the game making it look like a Snes game. A bad thing is this happening with a high no. of games where you can easily spot the diffrence.


If something is negative, it's bad. At least to me. Let's stop talking about something this dumb though.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

> Because? Honestly, I wanna know.



Want to know what? You never really asked a question.



> If something is negative, it's bad. At least to me. Let's stop talking about something this dumb though.



No not all negative things are bad. This news isn't negative enough to be bad news worthy of depressing me. People who are buying the PS3 I don't know how much of them would really care. Minimal in my opinion.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 3, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> No not all negative things are bad.


 I'm not even going to say anything about that.

It is good to see Sony being so competitive in japan, I just hope that a) they can handle it, and b) maybe the trend spreads?


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Want to know what? You never really asked a question.


Why people were expecting 70-80 dollars. ^^





> No not all negative things are bad.





			
				slimscane said:
			
		

> I'm not even going to say anything about that.




Of course it won't affect people buying the PS3 in general, all bad news don't have to affect it...


----------



## MS81 (Oct 3, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> No it isn't a bad thing. It means the developers didn't use the cell to its full potential or even close I don't think. I am not really shocked over this either.
> 
> And the controllers are pretty cheap. About 50$.


oh save the dumb ish for later gunners I'm not here to flame or anything but in general the cell is suppose to be superior from jump right? wrong


----------



## ZE (Oct 3, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> oh save the dumb ish for later gunners I'm not here to flame or anything but in general the cell is suppose to be superior from jump right? wrong


Who cares if the cell is more powerful or not, what matters is the performance, and from what we saw the first ps3 games are overall better than the first xbox 360 games. 
Yes, the cell may be more graphically powerful than the xbox 360, but so was the ps2 when compared with the dreamcast, even so there were some games the dreamcast could perfectly handle that the ps2 couldn?t , like Shenmue, I played recently Yakuza but even being a new game the graphics are much worst than the first Shenmue for the dreamcast, in fact there are few ps2 games better than Shenmue in terms of graphics, that doesn?t matter the dreamcast was more powerful than the ps2.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 3, 2006)

Uh Shenmue didn't look _that_ good...  I've seen plenty of PS2 games that could blow that away.


----------



## ZE (Oct 3, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> Uh Shenmue didn't look _that_ good...  I've seen plenty of PS2 games that could blow that away.


Like Yakuza lol. 
Recently launched and looks worst than Shenmue. 
And only the best ps2 games look better than Shenmue, but that?s obvious, Shenmue was made many years ago.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

> oh save the dumb ish for later gunners I'm not here to flame or anything but in general the cell is suppose to be superior from jump right?  wrong



Huh, I don't understand this post.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 3, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> Who cares if the cell is more powerful or not, what matters is the performance, and from what we saw the first ps3 games are overall better than the first xbox 360 games.
> Yes, the cell may be more graphically powerful than the xbox 360, but so was the ps2 when compared with the dreamcast, even so there were some games the dreamcast could perfectly handle that the ps2 couldn?t , like Shenmue, I played recently Yakuza but even being a new game the graphics are much worst than the first Shenmue for the dreamcast, in fact there are few ps2 games better than Shenmue in terms of graphics, that doesn?t matter the dreamcast was more powerful than the ps2.


I understand what you are saying, but the only reason why this is even an issue, or being discussed at all was because of Sony execs talking about how PS3 will have the greatest AI out of any system because of the cell. It is common knowledge that the Cell and the 360 processor both do some things better than the other, and the fact that the cell is such an unconventional processor, and because it is assymetrical, it is alot harder for developers to take advantage of than compared to the 360's. So you have to think that this early in the game you would almost expect developers to use the 360's processor better than the Cell.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 3, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> Like Yakuza lol.
> Recently launched and looks worst than Shenmue.
> And only the best ps2 games look better than Shenmue, but that?s obvious, Shenmue was made many years ago.



Or it could be Sega's lazyness to put much graphical effort in Yakuza.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2006)

Yakuza has pretty OK graphics. I like em, nothing to die over but the gameplay is fun. The graphics are horrid just not the best.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 4, 2006)

> Sony shares drop on PS3 overheat reports





> Shares for Sony Corp. dropped nearly three percent on Tuesday amid reports that the new Playstation 3 encountered overheating issues at the recent Tokyo Game Show 2006 in Japan.
> 
> Macquarie Securities analyst David Gibson wrote in a report Monday that the machine may have stability problems due to overheating.
> 
> ...


----------



## DMC (Oct 4, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Shares for Sony Corp. dropped nearly three percent on Tuesday amid reports that the new Playstation 3 encountered overheating issues at the recent Tokyo Game Show 2006 in Japan.
> 
> Macquarie Securities analyst David Gibson wrote in a report Monday that the machine may have stability problems due to overheating.
> 
> ...



You know I think this is how people felt...right before the Titanic sank.

<Waits for the band to stop playing>


----------



## MS81 (Oct 4, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I understand what you are saying, but the only reason why this is even an issue, or being discussed at all was because of Sony execs talking about how PS3 will have the greatest AI out of any system because of the cell. It is common knowledge that the Cell and the 360 processor both do some things better than the other, and the fact that the cell is such an unconventional processor, and because it is assymetrical, it is alot harder for developers to take advantage of than compared to the 360's. So you have to think that this early in the game you would almost expect developers to use the 360's processor better than the Cell.


my exact point now people need to stop taking these company literally when they say something. damn I remember when they told us about emotion engine the PS2 and how it was suppose to capture reality at it's finest I got a PS2 because I took words too literal.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the companies are so stressed about timing their releases that they don't think about the product itself...i mean if they did, you'd think they would fix all or major issues (i.e. overheating)  before they would mass produce the product.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 4, 2006)

They just need a new PR team, simple as that.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 4, 2006)

Yup that rumour turned out to be correct. SixAxis. Spell the name backwords. Pretty cool well not really.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 4, 2006)

seriously...i love sony and all but i'm really not looking forward to the ps3 anymore D:  I'm more excited about all the new ps2 games that're coming out


----------



## Aman (Oct 4, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> seriously...i love sony and all but i'm really not looking forward to the ps3 anymore D:  I'm more excited about all the new ps2 games that're coming out


How come?**


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2006)

Ouch Overrheating? Damn that blows a big ... well you get the picture.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2006)

^Wow good read. So the PS3 really seems worthy of the buy, this is great news, thanks


----------



## Hylian (Oct 4, 2006)

stock 5 bleach
^ says that game file sizes could soon be 70% smaller

if this is true, then the ps3 doesnt need blueray..


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2006)

I just wanna watch my new blue ray movies ^_^


----------



## Corruption (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't get it, they should make 360 and Ps3 with the intercooler, or at least with it. I mean you go buy a new system, but then a week later it overheats and dies.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2006)

^It's to help the othere companies get some money. Plus i had my 360 for a year before buying the iner cooler, so nah it doesn't die the next day...


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'll be in line come November 17th.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 5, 2006)

With me it will be some time in March  I guess I can save up and have a better launch. Really it makes no diffrence thinking about it.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 5, 2006)

As long as you get one is what counts, right?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2006)

Im waiting till 2007. Should be easier to get, bugs will be fixed, issues here and there at retail will be panned out, etc.

Besides, ALL OF THE WINRAR GAMES AREN'T COMING OUT THIS YEAR . My PS3 would be like my PSP, just sitting there, being neglected and teary eyed.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 5, 2006)

*Sony PS3 Delayed in North America?*


> I just got off the phone with my distributor contact and spoke to them about game console Pre-Orders. Of course I inquired about the Playstation 3 however it appears that the November 17 date is no longer fixed.
> 
> According to the representative, due to the overheating and technical problems they had earlier this week (which had seen a drop in stocks), Sony may have to delay the Playstation 3 console itself in North America. Sony on the other hand denied that there are any problems with the Playstation 3. We?ll find out soon enough as this would be a huge blow to Sony if they had to delay as Nintendo would have a huge headstart in the console wars.


link

i doubt this is gonna happen, but it kinda makes sense..


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmmmm... makes sense, BUT it's coming from a Nintendo fansite of all places, so don't hold your breath on it happening.  It's not like it makes it easier to get one anyway. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 5, 2006)

Well the heat issue / stock drop is correct hence i posted that on the last page. though him calling someone up is debateable. he should have audio feeD!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 5, 2006)

Seems as though the regular ps3insider has posted some more PS3 info. He's posted atleast a few times about the PS3 and he's never been wrong so far so this is what he says about the overheating issue. 


			
				ps3insider said:
			
		

> Today I came up with the idea to connect my ipod shuffle to the PS3. Unfortunate it doesnt work. Well not with the beta software we are having here on it. And didn't I said all along the ps3 was quiet?
> 
> And those overheating problems. Give me a break. We have the unit now for like 3 weeks. No overheating problems at all. It hasn't stopped even once! Longest time we had it on was ike 36 hours. No video skipping at all. Of course we don't have games here, but you get the point. Besides who plays 36 hours straight.
> 
> ...



He's also the guy that states the reason Tekken 6 wasn't shown is because they were getting ready for Ridge Racer 7 and that T6 is around 20% done atm. Namco wanted to release T6 a bit after VF5 so that the PS3's fighters won't be all in one bunch and with VF5 banging around Tekken 6 would have to wait a bit. He said it won't be released until sometime mid next year onwards. 

Here's something else he said

"Orginally Resident Evil 5 was running on the same engine that Devil May Cry was and Lost Planet. What I heard today is that Resident Evil 5 will be on a new engine. Built from scratch to take advantage of the PS3 power."

Finally he's the one that took thse pics at the TGS.





He's an insider that releases PS3 info from time to time and he gets info from company, sources, alot of places.


Activision had a press event so all the big places went there, played some games, just did everything you thought they'd do and this was commented on. 



> I spent all day yesterday in Activision's Santa Monica offices playing Wii, PS3, 360, DS, and PSP games and had a great time. While everything is embargoed until tomorrow for the earliest stuff, I can say that the Wii is dang fun. I was able to pick it up, poke around with it, and check out everything about it. I can't believe how tidy it and sleek it is.
> 
> As for the games, stuff running in 1080p on the PS3 look incredible. Wii games look ok, but I don't think the best graphics are going to come out of Activision published games, but they are committed to 480p and 16:9 on their games. *Everything on the 360 looked and played well, but it seems that the PS3 has the edge graphically across the board already (shader effects especially)*.





> Well, speaking with a dev that was there he said they could just do more with the PS3's ability to handle shaders. There were some distortion effects that were credited (by the developer) to the PS3's shader abilities that were absent in the same 360 title. It wasn't game changing or anything, but it looked cool.



This isn't the first time the PS3's been credited for it's shading abilities so that's 1-up for the PS3.


----------



## Mystic-G (Oct 5, 2006)

^^ There's quite a few images of the PS3 there.... even comparison shots of the ps2. Enjoy ^_^


----------



## MS81 (Oct 5, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Seems as though the regular ps3insider has posted some more PS3 info. He's posted atleast a few times about the PS3 and he's never been wrong so far so this is what he says about the overheating issue.
> 
> 
> He's also the guy that states the reason Tekken 6 wasn't shown is because they were getting ready for Ridge Racer 7 and that T6 is around 20% done atm. Namco wanted to release T6 a bit after VF5 so that the PS3's fighters won't be all in one bunch and with VF5 banging around Tekken 6 would have to wait a bit. He said it won't be released until sometime mid next year onwards.
> ...


that's some pure BS Kyuubi and you know it. RE5 creator said they was using the unreal engine (a'la gears of war) to make the game. they won't be using the PS3 hardware,DMC4,or Lost planet for that matter.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 5, 2006)

60 FPS? I remember when I first read about the PS3 that Sony was claiming 120 FPS standard for their games.

I find it quite amusing how many promises have been taken back. Resistance won't even be 60, it'll be 30.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 5, 2006)

Mystic-G said:
			
		

> ^^ There's quite a few images of the PS3 there.... even comparison shots of the ps2. Enjoy ^_^


"Worldwide most speed!?　Play station 3 with photograph large dissection!"

I love direct translations.

I remember hearing about 120 fps too lol.




			
				GameSpot said:
			
		

> Takeuchi said he is considering adopting third-party middleware for its physics engine, such as Epic Games' Unreal Engine 3.


Technically we don't _know_ that it will use Unreal 3.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 5, 2006)

Mangekyousharigan81, first of all, Takeuchi said he may considering adopting third-party middleware for its physics engine, such as Epic Games' Unreal Engine 3. It was never definate proof to anything you just stated. He never stated that he was using it. He didn't say "Oh we are going to use the Unreal Engine 3 for Resident Evil 5". 

So really what are you trying to say?

I'm posting info from ps3insider and from everything I've read from him he's never been wrong. Call it bs all you want but the guy hasn't been wrong so far. You saying it's bs isn't really making him wrong either.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 5, 2006)

> 60 FPS? I remember when I first read about the PS3 that Sony was claiming 120 FPS standard for their games.
> 
> I find it quite amusing how many promises have been taken back. Resistance won't even be 60, it'll be 30.



How is it funny? Like in general I am just not understanding things right now.

Anyway it is their first wave of games so they aren't going to milk the full power. Give it a couple of years.


----------



## Aman (Oct 5, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> How is it funny?


I know, I know why it's funny to him! *raises hand enthustiastically*


----------



## MS81 (Oct 5, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Mangekyousharigan81, first of all, Takeuchi said he may considering adopting third-party middleware for its physics engine, such as Epic Games' Unreal Engine 3. It was never definate proof to anything you just stated. He never stated that he was using it. He didn't say "Oh we are going to use the Unreal Engine 3 for Resident Evil 5".
> 
> So really what are you trying to say?
> 
> I'm posting info from ps3insider and from everything I've read from him he's never been wrong. Call it bs all you want but the guy hasn't been wrong so far. You saying it's bs isn't really making him wrong either.


I heard it was on Ign I'm trying to find to article now,It's kinda old.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 5, 2006)

> I know, I know why it's funny to him! *raises hand enthustiastically*



Yes aman what is your answer.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 5, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> I heard it was on Ign I'm trying to find to article now,It's kinda old.


I just checked that same article buddy, no use finding it 


> For the complex visuals and physics that will go into the game, Famitsu Xbox asks Takeuchi if it's possible that the game will use middleware, such as the Unreal 3 engine. Takeuchi responds that his team is currently investigating such solutions. Takeuchi feels that, while many Japanese developers have spent time creating their own engines until now, this requires too much money and time.




So yes, he never stated it.


----------



## Aman (Oct 5, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> 4. its not for kids and is not meant for kids (Hardcore players ONLY)


Do you want them to end up last this generation or something? 


			
				gunners said:
			
		

> Yes aman what is your answer.


(YES I get to answer!)He's too biased.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2006)

^He is...i still will never forget the funnist thing i've ever seen. "If you can get a PS3 for free would you?" He says "No" LMAO...anyway good find Kyubi, glad to hear good news, can't wait to own one


----------



## pajamas (Oct 5, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> ^He is...i still will never forget the funnist thing i've ever seen. "If you can get a PS3 for free would you?" He says "No" LMAO...anyway good find Kyubi, glad to hear good news, can't wait to own one


Haha, I've changed my mind since then. I want MGS4 and Resistance xP

If I were to get one free I'd happily sell it on eBay, and then buy one once I got an HDTV and MGS4 was out xP


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2006)

*PS3 games at 60FPS:*
DMC4
NBA 07
Heavanly Sword
Ridge Racer 7
Virtua Tennis 3
Motorstorm
Vf5
Gundamrossfire
Tony Hawk project 8
GT:HD*

Games that use the Motion sensing controller*
Motorstrom
Lair
Warhawk
NBA 2k7
Resistance: Fall of Man
*
Games in in 1080p*
Full Auto 2
NBA 07
Virtua Tennis 3
Ridge Racer 7
Gundamrossfire
Tony Hawk project 8
Lair
GT:HD
*
Game in that both run at 60FPS and is in 1080p*
NBA 07
Virtua Tennis 3
Ridge Racer 7
Gundamrossfire
Tony Hawk project 8
GT:HD


The list needs to be updated so good so far.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

Lol @ NBA using the tilt axis. What will it do, turn the controller and you turn the round basketball?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2006)

Actually you use the tilt controller to shoot free throws and depending on the angle, strength and the timing of your use with the controller that's how the free throws are shot. 

I don't see why you're laughing. That's not really funny.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

It seems silly to set up the tily tily tilt for a game like that is all really.

And I am not suprised you don't see the lols. I am one who can lawl at simple things.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh, and here is some lolable news, not due to it being another Sony shooting itself again, but them trying to not mention they cannot use rumble due to losing a case on it, and now claiming it is gone to make the system 'cheaper'.

this

They honestly just need to shut the hell up, because none of this blabber is helping them. At all.

Because first it was the lawsuit that made them not allowed to use rumble.
They then claimed because rumble would interfere with the axis.
Now, it's claimed that it would be cheaper.

Come on, remove the Sony bandana from your necks and realize they keep spouting bullshit. They have shot themselves in the foot so much I bet it is just bone fragments D:


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2006)

Another insider posted this recently. 





> YES I know what all are going to think after reading this post, "BS" But a Few weeks before TGS My friend who Use to work at Factor5 in Austin Tx Rang me up and told me about Lair and what it would look like. I told him "sounds cool" and brushed it off my shoulders because for one I thought he was just blabbing his gums. Then TGS came around and at that time no one knew anything about what type of game Lair was except that it had dragons and riders. Anywho, long story short: he was dead on exactly right on what kind of game it was and everything.
> 
> So where does this link into Killzone? Well, he called me again today and this time he was in California hanging out with some former "LostBoys" developers, who merge with "Guerrilla games" back in 2000.  He was franticly trying to speak into the phone he kept on laughing and saying "OMG OMG KILLZONE". Anywho another long story short. He apparently had got to see some of the game, and he told me that they plan to show the game sometime in October or sometime after Killzone: Liberation has released on the PSP. He said to date he has not seen anything like this. "The game is 99.99% up to par with the 2005 E3 trailer, if not better, there is a volumetric atmosphere, and when something gets blown away or a rocket is fired a trail of volumetric smoke follows it that you cannot believe-".
> 
> Any who he seemed pretty pumped about the whole thing, also he mentioned game makes him really feel as though he watching a movie. As far as how the characters interact and plead for help when they get wounded or how they get mowed down by enemy fire, he says it's very eiry. Okay well go ahead and disclaim everything i said, but note i don't post often and all of my post have been good ones, no lies, just wanted to shed some light, oh and the October 25 is just a guess, also my friend "Mr.Nash" is pretty trustworthy. so whatever.



This is the 3rd time an insider's posted about Killzone 3. The other time was by ps3insider and the other by the same guy that predicted the PSP bundle and alot of other mentionable things(Sken, Scen or something) I can't remember. They all have commented on Killzone being premiered in October and how great it looks. 

Judging on this info and how fps are in America I'm going to guess it will premier at Sony's event later on this month.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

Arr, but will it be FUN? The first Killzone game was just below a average FPS with a lot of pretty pathetic hype. Halo Killer my buffalo ass D:

I can literally name 5 not so known FPS that are much better than Killzone, even with them being generic. Such as Mace Griffin or Darkwatch.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Oct 6, 2006)

I will be picking one of these babies up on the FIRST day they drop. Is there anything i HAVE to have for it right away? No but im going to buy it anywayz. Resistance is good, even though i got rocked everytime i tried to go anywhere. Oh yeah and for the people that talk about how sorry the new playstation controller is...THE DAMN RUMBLE DIDNT MATTER. I didnt matter back when i played super mario brothers, it didnt matter when I played the first resident evil, and it didnt matter this past saturday when i tested out resistance, or Genji, or motorstorm. Heavenly Sword seems to be shaping up to nothing less than pure greatness. They only game i've seen compare to it visually is Gears of war and thats saying something. All and all The games will be fun and at the end of the day i know the ps3 will have more RPGs than the other systems so thats where im leaning. I have a 360 and will eventually get a wii. I was going to get a wii at launch till they decided to put it out 2 days after sony and i realized they dont have any launch titles i have to have(at least i have my genji for ps3). Zelda doesnt count cuz its a damn gamecube game with new controlls(buying it on cube), trama center is just a remake which i own for ds, and rayman raving rabbits looks to be fun at first but will wear off, not to mention the graphics are ugly as hell.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

Lol Rayman has teh bad graph fix.

Dood...it's on the Wii. What the fuck do you think it's gonna look like? MGS4?

Have fun trying to get one of these in the hellzones of retail shelves, and most importantly of all, if you do get one, tell us if it has any bugs or the like 

And, it seems you forget that Zelda for the Wii is coming out like, a month before the GC version. You knew that right?

And how can you even compare Genji to Zelda? D:


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Oct 6, 2006)

well considering i work for a retailer, I will be get one and yes i knew Zelda comes out in december for wii.  Im holding off on the wii version zelda for a few reasons. First off it doesnt controll very well on wii remote in my opinion. In the lastest build they finally decided to put the sword swing back in it which for cool for a second then became annoying. Everyone you watch play it does the same thing too. You start out swinging it like a sword then you start barely shaking it from side to side, then you're like screw this just give me a damn virtual console controller(which nintendo is doing for us btw *free*). Not only that but sony takes alot of heat for backing out on promises but i do remember Reggie(from nintendo) coming out at various points throughout the year promising loyal nintendo fans they could get there zelda for cube. first it was, its not being pushed back for the revolution(coname at the time) it will be on gamecube, then it became you will be able to get them both the same day so you have a choice, now its oh you have to wait till december to get a game you've been craving for 2 years on the system it was developed for or you can go buy our new system, thats a slap in the face. Damn that, i'll wait a month and get it on the cube. Comparing it to genji? no, im just saying i cant get genji 2 on ps2 but i can get zelda on gamecube so i'll wait and get it on cube. I love the first so naturally i'll get the 2nd one. Bugs bugs bugs, i've been buying systems since the original NES and i still have it. Never once have i had a bad first batch system problem, Not even with the ps1,ps2,dreamcast, or xbox 360 for that matter, and have you ever heard of a REPLACEMENT PLAN? People shouldnt spend that kind of money and not cover it anywayz, so im covered no matter how you look at it. As for rayman now i dont expect it to look like mgs 4 but at least make it worth looking at. Im not the only person whom has said oh it looks fun but damn what were they doing with those graphics. Its not a rpg, its not like the gameplay, soundtrack, and story will blow you away, im just saying its looks like garbage yet fun.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

Holy fucking wall of text. Jesus..

Just be reading the first sentence you totally mistook what the hell I was saying. THE GC VERSION is out in December, not the Wii 

I never ever said you were the only one who said it didn't look pretty. But the Wii is aiming at new game controls and new genres in that niche, they are not aiming for the best looking games ever. Thats a known fact. So bashing the graphics, which aren't the main concern when developing for the Wii, is pretty silly really.

The PSP had bugs at launch in Japan, the DS Lite even had issues with its hinges. So did the PS2 and the 360 have problems, system killing ones really. All I'm saying is there WILL be some bugs in the PS3, that is a undenyable fact. It's just the bugs can be small issues or system killing ones, which is one of 2 reasons im saying fuck the PS3 till 2007.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 6, 2006)

Seriously dude, use the enter key every few sentences. It's rather difficult on the eyes to read that block of text. In fact, it was in the rules of the forum to break up posts to make it easier to read!

About the lack of rumble, that's something a lot of people care about. In fact, every time I've mentioned that Sixaxis lacks rumble, I got really violent reactions out of Sony fans.

"YES IT DOES YOU FUCK!"
"WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?!"
etc.

Thus it's obviously quite important to a lot of people. Personally, I think rumble really helps the immersion, and even if it did have rumble, I really dislike the setup of the Dualsixaxis, and thus have quite a bit of difficulty playing the games, and that loses the immersion (for me). So, Sony machines are definitely not my cup of tea. When they take a hint and switch the D-pad with the left analog stick then I will like the setup, and I would enjoy the experience.

And are you really saying that "People didn't care about rumble in the NES, SNES, [beginning of] N64 era"?

There was no rumble then, so no one knew it could it exist, so of course no one cared it wasn't there. It wasn't anywhere!

Now that everyone is using rumble, it's an issue to a lot of people with Sony. I really dislike their arrogance in that lawsuit. Saying they were right in taking Immersion's technology. They should have just payed up, and they'd be able to use Rumble now.

But not everyone's like that, I know. You're not, obviously. But don't say that no one cares that rumble isn't there. A lot of people do, maybe not you, but many people.

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 6, 2006)

Ummm, let's not start any console wars. If you have issues with Zelda (you are wrong about the gameplay, Renji.) or the graphical power, you can head over onto the Wii thread, and we can address those issues there.

This, however, is the thread for the monolithic PS3, the one console to end them all. Let's keep to it.

Back on topic, PS3 is looking like a great machine. If they manage to do online right, I don't see what's going to stop them aside from hardware shortages, and that's a hurdle that's going to be overcome as technology progesses and they gain experience.

I'll pick one of these up. I've never played a FF game, and 13 looks like the right place to start.

I just wish I wasn't so po'. I don't have a job (not allowed to have one), and I don't get money from my parents. They'd kill me if they found out I spent 500 on a conolse. @_@


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

So in other words, you are basicly boned and you can't get a PS3? D:


----------



## RockLee (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah.

I can normally afford one game a year. I'm going to look into the used game market. No, I can't eBay, my parents don't trust that and we _hate_ using credit cards.

Owning a PS3 right _now_ would severely limit the amount of games I could own.

Oh well. If they remake FF7 and release FF13, I'll try to get a used one because I've yet to play FF. Also, my parents are graphics whores, they've probably love Resistance and the like.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 6, 2006)

Ah.  Gotta love the fact that you almost always find people like AbaraiRenji, Black_Mage, and BladeoftheChad in the PS3 threads. n_n  

RATED M GAMERS RITE THUR

Pardon me if these have been posted, but I haven't seen it posted yet.

Some images of the PS3 UI (nothing new) and some of the Web Browser (new to me).
this

Some of the browser controls according to IGN.


			
				IGN said:
			
		

> Japan's Impress Watch provided some impressions of browser use. Using the Six Axis controller (that's the PS3 controller's official name, in case you just woke up), you move a cursor around with the left analogue stick and use the right stick to scroll the screen up and down. Circle is for making selections, with L1 and R1 serving as back and forward buttons. Links can be open in a second window, which lines up next to the current window. The windows can be toggled between using L2 and R2. The site reports that, thanks to the PS3's compatibility with high resolution monitors, webpages are easy to look at when browsing on the PS3.



PS3 Media Remote:

I _definately_ don't like that remote... the buttons look like some of the buttons from my really old VCRs.

PS2 Memory card reader:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

Wtf @ one game a year.

And why the bloody hell can't you work? Jesus H Christ... you have to be the only user in the game section I can label as pwned by gameage D:


----------



## RockLee (Oct 6, 2006)

First off: PS3 is full of class. Why the hell is the remote full of fail? Logitech makes much better, stylish controllers.

2: Glad the card readers are cheap. Old game saves transfer = winnar.

3: I'm not allowed because my parents want me to focus on school.

Yeah... I've owned maybe a grand total of 4-5 GC games, and I have 3 DS games, with little to no chance of getting more. Which sadden-

Shit, off topic. Take this to the Wii thread.

Anywho, yeah, when I get a PS3, if ever, FF GET!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2006)

PS3 interface looks like the PSP which is cool.

I wonder if your 360 would explode if you hook your psp up to it? 

I want to stream the Naruto's I have on my psp.


----------



## Aman (Oct 6, 2006)

AbaraiRenji said:
			
		

> Not only that but sony takes alot of heat for backing out on promises but i do remember Reggie(from nintendo) coming out at various points throughout the year promising loyal nintendo fans they could get there zelda for cube. first it was, its not being pushed back for the revolution(coname at the time) it will be on gamecube, then it became you will be able to get them both the same day so you have a choice, now its oh you have to wait till december to get a game you've been craving for 2 years on the system it was developed for or you can go buy our new system, thats a slap in the face.


 **


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 6, 2006)

> Dude I can vouch for the original posters comments and I have my own pictures to back it up. I don't know what regional manager you talked to but they lied big time. I am a manger that was also at the conference I wish that I had taken more than my 1.3 mega pixel cell phone to take pictures of the proceedings. Anyway to authenticate that there was both a blu-ray presence and that Gears of War was great (but no PS3 game) I came away with a little info that may be useful here.
> *
> 1) The reason that the PS3 already looks as good if not better than the 360 ((according to Valve(Half-Life 2) and Vivendi(F.E.A.R.))) from the booths was that the Cell processor was orignally going to be a graphics processor as well for the PS3 (yes there were originally going to be two in the system) but the developers at the show stated that once NVIDIA joined the Sony ranks they backed off of that plan and decided to let NVIDIA build the RSX instead. Now this is where the rub is though (form the developer's mouths not mine) although the RSX (PS3 graphics card) and the XENOS (XBOX360 graphics card) are comparable the ability to use the Cell to share the rendering of textures and special effects gives the PS3 a decided advantage and that difference will only grow as time passes.*
> 
> ...




Damn that guy must have been pissed


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 6, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> *PS3 games at 60FPS:*
> DMC4
> NBA 07
> Heavanly Sword
> ...




Marvel Ultimate Alliance is also using the tilt functionality. And Sony is having another conference sometime in October, maybe that insider is right about KillZone .


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2006)

Can someone help me I have a HDTV question? I have a usb port in the back of my TV for firmware update what does it actually does?

also Heavenly Sword is a launch title now.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2006)

> It seems silly to set up the tily tily tilt for a game like that is all really.
> 
> And I am not suprised you don't see the lols. I am one who can lawl at simple things.



No really, pretty cool in my opinion it is the reason why I am buying a Wii I don't actually mind it.



> Because first it was the lawsuit that made them not allowed to use rumble.
> They then claimed because rumble would interfere with the axis.
> Now, it's claimed that it would be cheaper.



Most companies wouldn't come out and say ''It's because of a lawsuit why we didn't include it'' I am finding it funny though sony is playing it off cooly Imersions actually want Sony to include it.
_________________________


> more interestingly Sonic playable on both PS3 and XBOX360 side by side. One of the managers asked why the PS3 version looked better as far as lighting and contrast and accused Sega of connecting the 360 version up with composite cables and the PS3 with HDMI to make the difference hit home. At which point the rep showed us all that both units were connected with component cables and running on the same make and model television. The skeptics accused him of lying even after he turned the monitors to reveal both rear connections. He later stated that again the difference was the Cell and not the video card at the time.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2006)

sorry but I can't wait til PS3 comes out because I really want to see if the games really looks that much better (which I doubt it).

please stop fanboyism and create equality for all game kind.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2006)

^^^^ Sorry what are you talking about? What I qouted was actually said.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

Meh, who cares if one version LOOKS better, they still probably cover and have the same damned content. So really, it's more or less a multi-console game, one version has some better effects and textures. Not that new in gaming.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 6, 2006)

Everyone used that againt the PS2 though when compared with Xbox last gaming generation, so I why is it so evil for Sony to claim that they have the best graphics?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't really care to be truely honest. Like I didn't care about the AI for Assassins creed.

I am happy that is displays better than the 360 as it is a sign of the quality.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2006)

that's true Afreak2005 but if you look at the specs of both PS3 and 360 there basically the same so I wonder how is ppl saying which one is better already let us be the judge for ourselves.

also you probably don't own a 360 or a reg xbox.I have every system so I don't say bias crap like I'm not getting a PS3 because I already have 360 or I'm a wait for PS3 to come out I'm not getting a 360 or Wii that's bias.

Gunners I wasn't talking about you I was talking about that guy that was playing sonic in that article.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

Fuck quality, I just want fun games.

I don't give a shit really, give me something fun, BAM, I am satisfied.

Not everything is about the graph fix gentlemen. If that's the case, all retro games are some of the worst games ever.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2006)

Well if you are talking about the guy in the article, he saw them compared, and one was better than the other.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

But does that mean that both versions can't look the same? No.

So, silence, the game will be pretty, and hopefully, a good 3D Sonic game D:

Not trying to be a rude dick, just trying to keep the e-wars here on a low testicle drop rate.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2006)

I hear you Julius I try not to flame on anything but the post I've been seeing in this thread has been on a lil bias side lately.

can't we all just talk about PS3 without rubbing it in on any system?


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 6, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Fuck quality, I just want fun games.
> 
> I don't give a shit really, give me something fun, BAM, I am satisfied.
> 
> Not everything is about the graph fix gentlemen. If that's the case, all retro games are some of the worst games ever.



But when retro games came out, those were the best graphics offered. Do you think Nintendo would even be half as popular back when they came out if there NES looked and played like Atari games? I'm just saying graphics have a big impact on the overall gaming quality.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> But when retro games came out, those were the best graphics offered. Do you think Nintendo would even be half as popular back when they came out if there NES looked and played like Atari games? I'm just saying graphics have a big impact on the overall gaming greatness.


Looks have a big impact on reality period I'm mean you can have a girl that looks like jenna jameson and she treats you like trash but have a normal girl that looks like jennifer aniston and treats you like gold which one would you prefer?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2006)

> But does that mean that both versions can't look the same? No.
> 
> So, silence, the game will be pretty, and hopefully, a good 3D Sonic game D:



But there wasn't an E-war on the go, telling someone to basically shut up is what starts these things.



> But does that mean that both versions can't look the same? No.



Yeah they will look the same, just one will look better than the other from this guys words.



> can't we all just talk about PS3 without rubbing it in on any system?



I am not rubbing it in on any system. I am happy that it is greater than the 360 version as it shows the quality of the PS3. I don't really like the 360 as a console in the sense that I don't want them but I compare them to the PS3 and if it beats it in an area because the 360 is a good sytem it shows the PS3s power.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

All you euros would LOVE THIS



Sony shoots itself in the foot AGAIN claiming Euro games don't care about the delay there.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, Jennifer Anniston obviously, but I like how Anniston looks over Jameson anyway.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2006)

> All you euros would LOVE THIS
> 
> 
> 
> Sony shoots itself in the foot AGAIN claiming Euro games don't care about the delay there.



Yeah he is correct, in 4-5 years you wouldn't realise there was a dely. Also most people I know don't care about the delay.

All of the people I know who are getting a PS3 which is a good no. say ''Yeah what ever I will have more games at launch''. The only one of my freinds who will laugh at it are my freinds who own a 360 I don't really have anyway Wii fans none that are open anyway.

The delay is nothing and what he said is correct in my opinion.,


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

You werent dissapointed with the Euro release?

And it doesn't mean it will mean more piled up for you, as said games for your region have to be set up differently than the other 2 main markets. The FHZ and the like, the main cause of why you guys get the scraps in the game department in the first place D:


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2006)

> You werent dissapointed with the Euro release?


No not much people care from what I have seen.




> And it doesn't mean it will mean more piled up for you, as said games for your region have to be set up differently than the other 2 main markets. The FHZ and the like, the main cause of why you guys get the scraps in the game department in the first place D:



Doesn't matter the console is region free.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, have fun playing a game on a TV that doenst have the same frequency as US or JP TV's, as you would be fucked. Thats the whole reason you guys get everything last is cause it has to be converted.

You may be able to play the games, but really, they wont work on most TV's unless you mod the game to do so.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2006)

> Well, have fun playing a game on a TV that doenst have the same frequency as US or JP TV's, as you would be fucked. Thats the whole reason you guys get everything last is cause it has to be converted.



You see I dont realise how this works out, the games it self don't get modded as people can play these games on their PS2 when they import them over.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, I will try and explain it for you, as you think region free means no problems. It just means you don't have to mod the system to play imports, their main reason to do this is to go after the enrmous amount of PS2 piracy, not as large as PS1, but the largest this gen.

Region free means any region game can be played, yarr indeedy. But, playing a PAL game on a US TV is impossible due to PAL versions being set up to their TV frequency. Same said for US and JP when played on a PAL TV. US and JP share the same frequency, while PAL does not. That is one of the reasons you get games months after US and JP, they recovert the entire game and all the effects in the game to be as perfect on your frequency as the US and JP frequencies.

Some PAL TV's DO have frequency's for both PAL and the one US/JP run on, but those aren't a majority in homes. So, if you imported any US or JP game and had a TV that didn't have its frequency, you would have the screen consitantly scroll from top to bottom as a fast speed where you won't be able to truly immerse yourself or barely play the game.

So, even though you guys got a delay for launch doesn't automaticly mean you get more games. It means some of the games we will be getting will get their finishing PAL touches over there around launch.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2006)

Well personally I don't think there will be a probelm. There might be but I don't really think there is, this isn't my area of intelligence and I am starving right now so I can't really say anything to go against what you have said more than ''I will see how it goes'' Eitherway it doesn't change the fact that people don't really care about it. I have realised that the people who care most are the people who didn't plan to purchase it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

I care quite a lot, cause I think thats unfair. But, I should clamp myself with the euros, as I aint getting one till 07.

Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Summoner, FFXII, and Castlevania: PoR are my 2006 fix. Lost Planet, Dead Rising, and Gears of War will be fillers till there is one on shelves at a realistically walk in and buy one set up.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2006)

> I care quite a lot, cause I think thats unfair. But, I should clamp myself with the euros, as I aint getting one till 07.



So why do you care so much? It makes no diffrence as you are getting it 2007 or after.

In anycase if region free still wouldn't allow you to play import games why are people in a fit in the EU about the Wii not being region free


----------



## Aman (Oct 6, 2006)

About not involving the other systems in this, that's kinda impossible since the competition between the three consoles once they're all out is what a lot of people are waiting for.

And about european gamers not caring about it being delayed... If you are one of those people that are unsure about buying the PS3 or don't feel like you're in a hurry because of a lack of the games you like, or need to save up money, then it's understandable that you don't care. However, if you're really looking forward to it and can't wait (like I am with another system), you will care, since you want to play it as soon as possible. That should be obvious.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

To add flames to the fire eh?

WE NEED SMOKEY THE BEAR TO STOP ALL THIS FLAMATION D:


----------



## Aman (Oct 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Most people here weren't even buying the PS3, they just like to bitch -_-


I was talking about consumers in general.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> Well, Jennifer Anniston obviously, but I like how Anniston looks over Jameson anyway.


well put words my friend. @Gunners your a PS loyalist where I am not Loyal to any system you have bias thoughts by actually saying that you don't like 360 as a console, what do you like it for then?


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh well, from what I've seen the delay is much appreciated. Especially since they'll have all the bugs fixed for the EU launch. Which, by what I've been reading from you Julius, you want fixed before you buy one anyway. Yup, Anniston is just the better girl overall, but by no means my favorite.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes, a delay would be good for that. But really delaying it seems more or less favortisim and treating euro gamers as the scraps of the meat is really annoying and has been going on for years.

Of course, the delay means more games can be coded to PAL TV's, meaning more games at launch. That is what I think really caused a delay, that many of Sony's big apps didn't have a full PAL progress set for November.

And of course for me, as I dont want to waste $600 bucks on what with a bug could turn into a big stylish paperholder with plugs, big fixes. But I truely don't think that was considered at all for a EU delay.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 6, 2006)

Probably not, but you take the good, you take the bad, you take them both and then you'll have the facts of life, or something along those lines.


----------



## Aman (Oct 6, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> Oh well, from what I've seen the delay is much appreciated. Especially since they'll have all the bugs fixed for the EU launch. Which, by what I've been reading from you Julius, you want fixed before you buy one anyway. Yup, Anniston is just the better girl overall, but by no means my favorite.


That doesn't make it right. There are people that wanted it on launch, even if it will contain bugs or if the best titles won't be out, and they have lost their chance, if they were to import it would be way too expensive.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

Screw facts of life. I just live it 

One thing I hope the PS3 gets, and this has been rumored, that Koji Igarashi gets to make a 3D Castlevania game with another Konami subsidary, as his own isn't so fancy at the 3D aspect.

Though, I doubt that will happen, as he has shown his love for 2D games and has said if any chance is ever given, he will instantly jump on 2D.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 6, 2006)

A 2D CastleVania for PS3 would look so beautiful, I'd draw pudding.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

Sony is more or less on the 'lol no' for 2D. Started with PS1, PS2 had to have at least 2/3 of the game of 3D textures, and I think PS3 would alienate it.

However, IGA loves the Wii, so he more or less will create a CV on that.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> A 2D CastleVania for PS3 would look so beautiful, I'd draw pudding.


If they make it cell-shaded like Viewtiful Joe but Kojima style art that would be cool.(not Hideo Kojima but the artist that draws castlevania)


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 6, 2006)

I suggest all check out the official PS3/WII preorder thread for info on an impending gamestop PS3 preorder date.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2006)

JB said:
			
		

> To add flames to the fire eh?



Wouldn't it be oil to fire?



			
				MS said:
			
		

> @Gunners your a PS loyalist where I am not Loyal to any system you have bias thoughts by actually saying that you don't like 360 as a console, what do you like it for then?



No I am not a PS3 loyalist, I used to hate the playstation as a matter of fact, i chose a megadrive over a playstation 1 and a dreamcast over the PS2. I don't like the 360 because I don't like the games for it. Probably happened too long ago but people no outright I defended the Wii rabidly when people gave it abuse.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

Topic whorerage, you can't just post it in here?

We know if it will be in preorder land if we look in there, and the ones who want to obtain one badly will do so daily


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be oil to fire?
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not a PS3 loyalist, I used to hate the playstation as a matter of fact, i chose a megadrive over a playstation 1 and a dreamcast over the PS2. I don't like the 360 because I don't like the games for it. Probably happened too long ago but people no outright I defended the Wii rabidly when people gave it abuse.


okay but you don't have say things like ps3 have better quality games wtf does that mean?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2006)

> okay but you don't have say things like ps3 have better quality games wtf does that mean?



Did I say that?



			
				me said:
			
		

> I am happy that is displays better than the 360 as it is a sign of the quality.





			
				Me said:
			
		

> I am not rubbing it in on any system. I am happy that it is greater than the 360 version as it shows the quality of the PS3. I don't really like the 360 as a console in the sense that I don't want them but I compare them to the PS3 and if it beats it in an area because the 360 is a good sytem it shows the PS3s power.



It's funny as I actually gave the 360 a complement. I didn't say the PS3 had better quality games I said topping it in certain areas shows the PS3s quality.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 6, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> No I am not a PS3 loyalist, I used to hate the playstation as a matter of fact, i chose a megadrive over a playstation 1 and a dreamcast over the PS2. I don't like the 360 because I don't like the games for it. Probably happened too long ago but people no outright I defended the Wii rabidly when people gave it abuse.



This I dont get all that much as I think even including the big franchises the vein of games on the 360 and PS3 are just ever similar!

That being said im so bored of PS3 discussion I do it everyday at work (sony thinking the delayed ps3 launch in europe is no big deal is ver flawed as nearly everyone who comes in our shop asking about the PS3 leaves with a 360). I just want to wait and see what happens, im tired of every last debate about hardware or graphics or some other nonsense. Im sure Sony will come with the goods eventually they always do.
(I also don't get how sony fans are all banging on about the graphics when in the last gen console war they were the first people to say its not about the graphics its the games that really matter...)


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 6, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Sony is more or less on the 'lol no' for 2D. Started with PS1, PS2 had to have at least 2/3 of the game of 3D textures, and I think PS3 would alienate it.
> 
> However, IGA loves the Wii, so he more or less will create a CV on that.



Didn't he also say that a game like Castlevania isn't possible on the Wii using Wii's controller? I remember reading that somewhere...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

He recently changed his mind. He had ideas on what to do. He thinks just moving the wiimote in whip strikes is odd and repetative.

Hence using a Retro controller and making a sidescroller and use the Wiimote for some feature.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> This I dont get all that much as I think even including the big franchises the vein of games on the 360 and PS3 are just ever similar!
> 
> That being said im so bored of PS3 discussion I do it everyday at work (sony thinking the delayed ps3 launch in europe is no big deal is ver flawed as nearly everyone who comes in our shop asking about the PS3 leaves with a 360). I just want to wait and see what happens, im tired of every last debate about hardware or graphics or some other nonsense. Im sure Sony will come with the goods eventually they always do.
> (I also don't get how sony fans are all banging on about the graphics when in the last gen console war they were the first people to say its not about the graphics its the games that really matter...)


QFT Nia they rubbed the graphics in the many faces of dreamcast owners so when xbox came out it don't matter no more GTF Out of here with that.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2006)

Yo MS you need to calm down, you are getting a little fustrated.

_________

On final fantasy, cool if it came to the PS3 I would be somewhat happy, I would like a Wii version but this isn't the thread for me to go on about it. If a PS3 version came out I wonder how it would look like, also using the controller could be pretty cool like to throw energy blast or something.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 6, 2006)

..... I didnt even understand the statement MS. I was just saying that I find Sony fanboys are very choosey about when they brag about graphics which tends to annoy me. Then your reply was...?? cause I didnt understand it (I ask non sarcastically and aplogetically as well!)


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2006)

He said qouted for truth, he is in agreement with you.

He said PS3 fans boasted on the graphics or PS2 over dreamcast yet downplayed it at the 360.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> He said qouted for truth, he is in agreement with you.
> 
> He said PS3 fans boasted on the graphics or PS2 over dreamcast yet downplayed it at the xbox.


had to fix your statement there gunners.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 6, 2006)

Noooow im with you! sorry about my lack of abbreviation knowledge but im 22 so im well out of the loop....


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 6, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Sony is more or less on the 'lol no' for 2D. Started with PS1, PS2 had to have at least 2/3 of the game of 3D textures, and I think PS3 would alienate it.
> 
> However, IGA loves the Wii, so he more or less will create a CV on that.




they may hate it, but damnit The best Castlevania was made for PS1 in 2D. I don't think I have to tell you which one it is. And all fanboys are hypocrites. Xbox Owners"Yeah, we have the best graphics." Now the 360. "Well, graphics aren't all that important."

In the end, they are all the same.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2006)

since gunners want to show things on how the quality of the ps3 here's something intresting.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 6, 2006)

Now now children, lets not jump on each other and take a deep breath and relax.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2006)

Gunners is saying the GAMES are LOOKING better for PS3. Meaning the quility, not the graphics but the games themsevles. Like MGS4 over gears of war or Resistance over Lost planet. He didn't say anything about graphics...

Anyway my aunt is going to help me pay for the PS3 because she getting a big check soon so i'ma happy ^_^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 7, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> they may hate it, but damnit The best Castlevania was made for PS1 in 2D. I don't think I have to tell you which one it is. And all fanboys are hypocrites. Xbox Owners"Yeah, we have the best graphics." Now the 360. "Well, graphics aren't all that important."
> 
> In the end, they are all the same.



The best POPULAR Castlevania was the PS1 classic Symphony of the Night, most fans agree Rondo is the top child on that chalice. The PS2/Xbox game Curse of Darkness surpassed it in music, and the upcoming DS title Portrait of Ruin, with some of the leaked info on it, make it pratically the best handheld CV, and if all the info is true, to succes Rondo of Blood as the best Castlevania.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2006)

Anyway i like the box arts so far, want to own hevenly swords so bad


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2006)

Move on kids, we're not getting anywhere with this back and forth disaster.  And true, people may favor other systems, but that does not mean we can go into other threads just for the sake of defaming said hardware.  Both are impressive and both have their strengths in their particular markets.  There's no need for all this off topic stuff to continue, since people's feelings are apparently getting hurt here.  =/


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

Okay. Thanks, I guess.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2006)

Anyway... >.>  Here's what the Japanese PS3 package is going to include, apparently.



(this is just the cheaper package, not the premium)
- PS3 Hardware
- 1 Controller
- 1 USB Cable
- 1 Stereo AV Cable (Stereo AV, Component, D-Terminal, Multi-Terminal)
HDMI cable sold separately
- 1 LAN Cable
- 1 powercord (thank god, I've been hoping for this XD)

Source:


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks pretty slick. It would seem that the PS3 fully backs bluray as it is on the box also. Annyway gotta clean my room up.


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

Hmm, I would like to see if there's anything more included in the Premium, like Blue Ray movies or something? 

*PS3 Intercooler announced.*



> Nyko Technology, the makers of the InterCooler for the Xbox 360, have announced the InterCooler for the PLAYSTATION 3. Like it's Xbox 360 counterpart, the PLAYSTATION 3 InterCooler will make use of extra fans to cool down the console, and require no extra power supply.
> 
> The InterCooler is currently one of the Xbox 360's best-selling peripherals, ever since the console suffered from overheating issues at launch. The price of the PLAYSTATION 3 InterCooler is expected to be between $19.99 and $29.99, and it will most likely be available this December.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2006)

I saw the thing about the inter cooler about 2 days ago I thought it was common knowledge :S.

I might end up buying one if I need it, but to be honest I am not one to leave my system on for great hours of times so I might find it pointless.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2006)

I believe I read that the PS3 will ship with Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby in the US.


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I saw the thing about the inter cooler about 2 days ago I thought it was common knowledge :S.


Well, sorry for confirming. 


			
				Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I believe I read that the PS3 will ship with Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby in the US.


Oh, okay. 

Both versions?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Anyway... >.>  Here's what the Japanese PS3 package is going to include, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool boxes


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Both versions?


Yeah.  It was to combat the HD-DVD drive coming out with King Kong for the 360.


----------



## Tonza (Oct 7, 2006)

I wish stores like Play-Asia or Lik-Sang would get some PS3s at the end of this year or early 2007. The price is so tempting. (over 200 euros cheaper than here, and 4-5 months earlier)

But seeing that Sony doesn't allow Play-Asia to sell PSPs to Europe, the chances are pretty slim. :\


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't get why you put thank god by the power cord. Isn't the power cord pretty damn standard nowadays?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> I don't get why you put thank god by the power cord. Isn't the power cord pretty damn standard nowadays?


Sarcasm fails on the internet once again. -_-


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, it's not like I know that it was sarcasm, and why would you use sarcasm on the power cord statement? Oh well.


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

^Because everything that was included was obvious?
Just leave it here.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 7, 2006)

Well actually, I didn't think they'd give you a LAN cable and a USB cable, since they didn't give you one with the PSP, but then again, the PS3 controller charges using the USB cord.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> ^Because everything that was included was obvious?
> Just leave it here.


LOL, of course the power cord would be included. 

Anyway, interesting to how the HDMI cable isn't included in the low end.  It'll probably be in the premium, but considering how much they've been pushing HDMI capability to even include it the lower end model, you would think they would add that in there.  More money to be spent. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2006)

Power cord is like the PS2 right? Not xbox 360? I hear the big ass thing won't be there but built into the PS3, that makes me happy


----------



## slimscane (Oct 7, 2006)

It isn't included in the high end, unless they changed their mind from earlier, which makes no sense with the huge HDMI message they have been pushing, but does make sense when you look at the market for HDMI. XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> It isn't included in the high end, unless they changed their mind from earlier, which makes no sense with the huge HDMI message they have been pushing, but does make sense when you look at the market for HDMI. XD


Thus is the paradox that is HDMI for the PS3...  Considering pretty much all the new HD-TVs that are out or are coming out have at least 1 HDMI port as well...

Maybe if you buy one of those Sony Bravia HDTVs with the PS3, you can get a PS3 HDMI cable for free. XD


----------



## slimscane (Oct 7, 2006)

Haha, perhaps, I heard that those TVs were one of the highlights of TGS XD How expensive are they?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2006)

The super kickass one?

A lot. XD


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

Ten times more than the PS3.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 7, 2006)

My dad was talking to me about a HD-tv and he plans on getting one for the living room. I don't know when we will get one but most likely in the next few days between the next few months. I'm estatic. They already have one in their room so if the living room get's one then all the more power to the gaming experience. 

I get my check next week and I hear that's when GameStop is going to start the PS3 and Wii pre-orders with $50 down. I have $200 in the bank right now so if I take out $100 I can pre-order both before I get my check on Friday. 

Then again, I have to get Mortal Kombat: Armaggedon when it comes out so I'll use around $50 for that (along with some spare bills on my desk) and then I'll use the other $50 to pre-order the PS3. THEN when I get my check on Friday I'll head over to EbGames and pre-order the Wii because I'm sure they will have more than enough of them rather than the PS3. 

I'm like a regular there now. So many games I have pre-ordered and are going to pre-order that are coming out.

Mortal Kombat: Armaggedon (October 9) - $44.99 
Dragonball Z: Tenkaichi 2 (November 7) - $34.99)
Final Fantasy XII: Collector's Edition (October 31) - $54.99
Playstation 3 (November 17) - $599.99
Resistance: Fall of Man (November 17) - $54.99 (could be lower bc of 1st party)
Wii (November 19) - $249.99
Zelda: Twilight Princess (November 19) - $59.99 

Total - $1,099.93

Thank god my dad is paying off 1/2 on my PS3. 

I forgot that when you pre-order it takes however much money you used off the game in advanded. 

The best thing about this is that each title is spaced out a wide margin so by the time it comes out I will have enough in the bank from my checks. Right now I want games, stuff for my gf and just having fun with it because that's why I got a job in the first place, for me and for her. She also loves games so that's another 1-up.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2006)

Mortal Kombat?  I suggest saving that money for either the PS3 or the Cheescake Factory. XD

But yeah, HDTV is great.  TBH, once you have one, it's hard to go back.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2006)

> Well, sorry for confirming.



Ahh sorry XD I wasn't pissed or anything. I just didn't know some people didn't know about it.


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

^It's okay. 

Wow, your dad's paying for half of it?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2006)

My aunt is paying for half my PS3 too


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 7, 2006)

I gotta get Mortal Kombat. XD

It's first review gave it a 4.5/5 on GameDaily and it's the last MK with all of these characters (except Sub-Zero and Scorpion), the last of this part of the MK story and the last MK with this type of gameplay and control scheme. It's the ending of this generation of MK (MK1-MK:A) so I just have to get it. It looks to be an extremely good game better than any other MK before it. Think of Mortal Kombat Trilogy except on a larger scale, which has a story that's part of the MK plotline along with a few extras. 

We went to Wal-Mart and saw an HD tv for $1,300 and it looks nice. My dad looked like he wanted one of those. I'm not one to know much about HDTV's anyway but as long as we get one I won't be complaining about it. Anything's better than nothing. Another game I want to get is the PS2 game God Hand but that's only $30 and I'll probably pick it up at a later date. 

Yeah since he wants me having some money after. He also knows a mangaer at one of our local GameStops that used to work for him so when the PS3 pre-orders come in the manager can hold one off for us. He promised to pay of 1/2 of it so the more help I get the better it is.


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice for both of you. 

My dad wants to buy a HDTV as well.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2006)

Your dad has contacts KN. Life in that area is shit and good for me.

They missed out scorpion and Subzero? Why?

When I get the PS3 I will most likely go solo on it. I could get the full money from my Grandma but like I don't really like asking her for money.


----------



## Aman (Oct 7, 2006)

^Grandmas do that.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 7, 2006)

damn I gotta stay outside of circuit city the day b4 it drops like my friends did last year for 360. 

you guys are lucky that your gamestop have pre-order mines don't.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2006)

> ^Grandmas do that.



Yeah, I could ask her to give me the money for it and she probably would I am on speaking terms with her so yeah it would be easy. I generally don't like doing it though like if I got the money from my mum or dad I would care so much but like someone who would give me the money because they feel like it makes me accept them more I can't really do it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 7, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Mortal Kombat: Armaggedon (October 9) - $44.99
> Dragonball Z: Tenkaichi 2 (November 7) - $34.99)
> Final Fantasy XII: Collector's Edition (October 31) - $54.99
> Playstation 3 (November 17) - $599.99
> ...



Okay..you buying FFXII, good. Zelda, good. Resistance, I supposed good [Don't really care for it]..but, you are buying MK and DBZ over Castlevania: PoR? BLASPHEMY.

Despite my fanboyism to the series, it truely is going to be a game of god and win, and you should get it. I would say bare none it is one of the top 3 handhelds for the latter year of 06


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2006)

^^^ I think he likes fighting games, eitherway he priorotizes them higher than Castlevania I would assume.

To be honest all of those games I would get over castlevania. I am not looney over the castlevania series, I will get it on my DS and happy when it comes out but overall I don't really care for it. DBZ it has become something I have to buy on release, with this MK game I have to get it, it ends everything starting from MK1.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm mainly whoring it out here because most CV games after like, 2 months of release, become rare titles. Like, $90 used on ebay rare. And really, PoR is shaping up to be the king of all of CV, and I really wouldn't want someone to wait till it's $90 as opposed to like, $30-$35, because it has happend to a LOT of people D:


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2006)

> I'm mainly whoring it out here because most CV games after like, 2 months of release, become rare titles. Like, $90 used on ebay rare. And really, PoR is shaping up to be the king of all of CV, and I really wouldn't want someone to wait till it's $90 as opposed to like, $30-$35, because it has happend to a LOT of people D:



If it becomes popular it will be common and they really cost that much, is it worth my buying the ones down my local gameshop. They have quite a lot of them which vary over I think and they don't really cost that much?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 7, 2006)

They are probably the double pack, which they massed published because there was such a demand for Harmony of Dissonance and Aria of Sorrow, games people got interested in and couldn't find at all.

It depends which ones they have at said gameshop. There are maybe 3 Castlevania games that truely suck, and the heavy majority of them are above average action fests.

I was more or less influenced to mention Castlevania because DMC was first compared to Castlevania: SotN when getting 2D greatness in 3D, and even Koji Igarashi himself saying some DMC games are more Castlevania than even some Castlevania games


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't know Castlevani lacked combo's when I played it, that is one of the reasons why I liked devil may cry so much. As a series I don't mind Castlevania but I would choose the new Dragonballz game over it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2006)

I want DBZ and FF12 so bad!!!


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 7, 2006)

So wait, Sub-Zero isnt in Armageddon? It automatically sucks ass, Sub-Zero is my character


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 7, 2006)

Says who? 

Um , MKA has all the characters from 1 to Deception...
Ive seen videos of him in combat in the New One...so yes hes in it.

MKA is the last chapter of MK, A new MK will be released in the next couple of years with the new consoles.

Link removed

the interview... -_-

sigh , Clearly shows Subzero and Scorpion in the character selection screen .


----------



## Perverse (Oct 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I want DBZ and FF12 so bad!!!


I want FF12, but it's not out till 2007 in Australia


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 8, 2006)

Besides FF12 I'm getting Tales of Abyss...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Your dad has contacts KN. Life in that area is shit and good for me.
> 
> They missed out scorpion and Subzero? Why?
> 
> When I get the PS3 I will most likely go solo on it. I could get the full money from my Grandma but like I don't really like asking her for money.


Yeah he has contacts and don't worry, Sub-Zero and Scorpion are in it. It's the ending to this part of the MK story that's been going on since MK1. I have to get it, it's vital. 

They are the only two characters that will appear in the next-gen MK as far as we know and also Gunner's you're right. I don't like Castlevania much even if it's a good series. I just never got into it much. I'd get all of those games over it truthfully. I'm just not into the series.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 8, 2006)

Especially Resistance over it . That game looks amazing now.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 8, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I don't know Castlevani lacked combo's when I played it, that is one of the reasons why I liked devil may cry so much. As a series I don't mind Castlevania but I would choose the new Dragonballz game over it.


L.O.I. for PS2 had good combos.It wasn't all street fighter,rival schools like DMC but it was good.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 8, 2006)

LoI was good in theory, but lacked many of the tremendous points of a Castlevania game. Many of the rooms had a copy/paste thing going on, the skill system was nice, but even the handheld CV's which don't have combos are still fun to play. And LoI has Walter Bernhard <3

Curse of Darkness had more of a diversity for combos due to the HUGE amount of weapons, well over 60. But, it fell on the same flaws LoI fell on. Where a flaw in a handheld CV due to it's gameplay system wont hurt the others as it will have a completly different one. The run on the same basics of attack the baddies, but have different things inbetween like using souls or obtaining cards of magic to open new gameplay mechanics.


----------



## Tonza (Oct 8, 2006)

Castlevania LoI wasn't too good imo either. But I have to say DMC2 felt alot like Castlevania to me. Didn't play it for long (few levels) but the large area's and such just somehow reminded me of LoI....  

Only action game comparable to DMC1 and DMC3 is Ninja Gaiden. (Though it is a bit different.)

DMC4 is my personal killer app for PS3. I will have to have a PS3 when it comes out.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 8, 2006)

DMC4 does look really really good. As long as it isn't a DMC2.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 8, 2006)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Castlevania LoI wasn't too good imo either. But I have to say DMC2 felt alot like Castlevania to me. Didn't play it for long (few levels) but the large area's and such just somehow reminded me of LoI....



In that dark gothic atmosphere is was a lot like CV. Many of the bosses seemed like DMC-styled Castlevania bosses. That water one was like Medusa, those golem things are like the Golem, the final boss was like the Fire Elemental, But wrapping DMC2 around the name of Castlevania really...makes the franchise seem bad D:, and thats not the case at all.

Castlevania is more or less known for it's awsome gameplay, some of the best video game music around, strong art direction and some challanging bosses. Almost all of that is missing in the 3D installments, where as DMC has those.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 8, 2006)

You know I actually liked the 3D Castlevania games in including the N64 yeah they weren't great but they weren't bad either. If it didn't have the Castlevania name on it I think people would have had them in a better light.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 8, 2006)

Indeed, because of the high quality of the 2D games, most gamers expect that quality to work well in 3D, and it has been shown by Curse of Darkness, the strongest working CV and closest to the standard, that it still needs some work to get the high quality of titles such as Rondo of Blood, Bloodlines, Dawn of Sorrow, Aria of Sorrow, and the fabeled Symphony of the Night.

I really wouldn't want Castlevania to copy Devil May Cry, despite the pretty big amount of things in common, and even some similarites in specific titles.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 8, 2006)

I think all the bad press on PS3 will diminish the rise of Ps3...but I think there are a good amount of people that still want it and the low amounts will make it a hot buy.

so either way it's good for some people

I want a Wii too, but probably not till that goes down in price.

I want Ps3 first no matter what...whether it's first day or 2months later.

I can only hope shit works out.

as for MKA...if that's the one for ps3...and other consoles  that means that most of the characters if not all will be gone that we have known all these years.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> I think all the bad press on PS3 will diminish the rise of Ps3...but I think there are a good amount of people that still want it and the low amounts will make it a hot buy.
> 
> so either way it's good for some people
> 
> ...


The PS3 will be a hot product just because of the Sony namebrand, hell my uncle who never owned a system wants one because it's "Sony". Anyway i'm with you, ima get the PS3 as soon as i can, but already got my 360 so it's not my first, but Wii will be bought like a year later, same with you so yeah we think alike


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Oct 8, 2006)

Given Sony's track record I won't get a PS3 till next year when the bugs are worked out. How ever if I didn't already have a 360 I would think about getting one sooner with Oblivion supposedly being a launch title.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2006)

Oblivion is already a PC/360 game, really no need for PS3, IMO.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 9, 2006)

lol, oblivion is a PC game...u shouldn't play it on a console.

@ crazy mtf...even since the show black/white we been alike hah.

cept I ain't gangsta...or white skinned.

yeah brand has to do with it too, I just know the playstation is better most of the time....


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah, thought white/black was really good  But yeah the brand has alot to do with it, but same with me, i feel playstation pulled it off with both PS1 and PS2 i see no doubt in PS3 IMO 


P.S. - Aint gangsta, just a struggling rapper


----------



## Aman (Oct 9, 2006)

Nintendo did great with NES and SNES, do not judge it by the brand.  The normal consumers will, but the two of you seem to be normal gamers, you should judge it from the games that you like.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, from what I have seen PS3 will have the best games. They don't seem to be changing their gaming strategy at all from PS1 and PS2.


----------



## Aman (Oct 9, 2006)

That depends on what games you like and how much you want to spend on it, I wasn't saying that the PS3 isn't worth it, just that you shouldn't judge it by the brand, and they only have launched two consoles so far.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Nintendo did great with NES and SNES, do not judge it by the brand.  The normal consumers will, but the two of you seem to be normal gamers, you should judge it from the games that you like.


No you got me wrong, lol, i'm saying adverge players to non-adverge will get it because of the Sony brand. I'm getting it cause i think it'll be as good as PS1-2.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 9, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> They don't seem to be changing their gaming strategy at all from PS1 and PS2.


They are changing their gaming strategy. The PS2 was win because of its massive library, and the PS3 won't have that because it's too expensive for a lot of the smaller companies to develop for.

But oh well, it'll sell fine, sell out day one (and then sell out on eBay on day two), and then they'll be on and off the shelves until the price drop where they'll be as hard to find as DS lites in Japan.

All of that being said, I want the AxisShock (PS4s controller) to change the tried and failed controller set up. If it looks more like a 360 controller, and less like the setup that I hate, there will be a very high chance of me eventually getting a PS4.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 9, 2006)

If anything the biggest thing about the PS3 is Sony's 1st party titles. It's 1st and 2nd party titles have increased greatly and they still have their large 3rd party lineup to make up for it too. 

So I'll go ahead and agree with Crazt and Af. 

With the 360 I feel like I'm only going to be playing Dead Rising so no use getting one and with the Wii I feel like I'll only play Zelda, Mario and Smash Bros so I'll go ahead and get one anyway.


----------



## Aman (Oct 9, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> No you got me wrong, lol, i'm saying adverge players to non-adverge will get it because of the Sony brand. I'm getting it cause i think it'll be as good as PS1-2.


Oh, sorry. 


			
				Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> If anything the biggest thing about the PS3 is Sony's 1st party titles. It's 1st and 2nd party titles have increased greatly and they still have their large 3rd party lineup to make up for it too.
> 
> With the 360 I feel like I'm only going to be playing Dead Rising so no use getting one and with the Wii I feel like I'll only play Zelda, Mario and Smash Bros so I'll go ahead and get one anyway.


Your taste, nothing wrong with that though. I just felt like it's unnecessary that some people (obviously not you guys) will be buying it because of its brand (not saying that this doesn't happen with the other companies), and I don't think you should judge a book by its cover.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 9, 2006)

Tried and failed controller? To most people the PS controller is the best designed controller out there. I agree with them. Except for maybe the new 360 controller, but other than that the Sony controller has been the best. The only thing I really want(since now they are having triggers just like the Xbox controller) is for the analog sticks to be less sensitive than they have in the past.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 9, 2006)

> They are changing their gaming strategy. The PS2 was win because of its massive library, and the PS3 won't have that because it's too expensive for a lot of the smaller companies to develop for.



Hmm? I haven't really see a shortage of games to be truely honest. We might miss the odd crap ass pinball game or abscure game you see sat on the shelf for 3 years. ( Yeah there was this shit game at Asda noticed its been there for some time).

And a PS4? I like the controller how it is, I will miss the rumble a little, I mean for racing games and shit, but other than that I am not upset with it as they have motion tec which makes up for lack of rumble.



> Your taste, nothing wrong with that though. I just felt like it's unnecessary that some people (obviously not you guys) will be buying it because of its brand (not saying that this doesn't happen with the other companies), and I don't think you should judge a book by its cover.



Nope there is nothing wrong with that either. When you buy a car you sometimes look for a particular brand, same with dishwashers, tvs vaccume cleaners etc. It is actually natural, the sony brand is like a sign of trust so people who buy it put faith in to the brand.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 9, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> And a PS4? I like the controller how it is, I will miss the rumble a little, I mean for racing games and shit, but other than that I am not upset with it as they have motion tec which makes up for lack of rumble.


I don't like the placement of the analog sticks. My thumbs rest (on the PS2) where the D-pad and the face buttons are.

I hate that. I want them to be where they are on the 360 or the GCN, with one thumb on an analog stick, and the other on the face buttons.

That's why I never bought a Sony console, because the controllers really bother me, and one of the reasons I really dislike the PS3. Not only is the same controller that I hate, but it doesn't have rumble!

The Dualshocks (and the Sixaxis) are, to me, extremely uncomfortable due to the placement of the left analog stick. Which is why I want the AxisShock to be more like the 360 controller.

But that's just my opinion. I want the PS4 controller to be more comfortable, like the 360. Everyone thinks the 360 is the best, I do as well, and mostly because the analog sticks are well-placed.


----------



## Aman (Oct 9, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Nope there is nothing wrong with that either. When you buy a car you sometimes look for a particular brand, same with dishwashers, tvs vaccume cleaners etc. It is actually natural, the sony brand is like a sign of trust so people who buy it put faith in to the brand.


Except that they only have two previous consoles, so it's very different from buying a Ferrari for example. And this time they're doing something different, going for being the most powerful console even if it will raise the price a lot.

Some people will definitely buy it just because it's a Sony product, while others won't for a simple reason: the price.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 9, 2006)

> *Sony Prices Japanese First-Party Games at $50
> Resistance: Fall of Man, Genji cheaper than expected.*
> by Patrick Klepek, 10/09/2006
> 14 of 14 users recommend this story.
> ...


Link removed

Sony's probably going to do the same in the US.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

I bet we won't get it that cheap here in the US, as Sony will once again claim 'we are fine with the price point' for the games.


----------



## Aman (Oct 9, 2006)

60 would be perfectly fine for Sony, but if they want to make it 50, I won't complain.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Except that they only have two previous consoles, so it's very different from buying a Ferrari for example. And this time they're doing something different, going for being the most powerful console even if it will raise the price a lot.
> 
> Some people will definitely buy it just because it's a Sony product, while others won't for a *simple reason: the price*.


Same with the Wii, in terms of gamecube being the worst of the last gen adverge players won't want to buy another system, before even trying it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> gamecube being the worst of the last gen




That really depends on what you look at, and what you take into account with it. In turns of profit, the GC was the most successful.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 9, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Stock
> 
> Sony's probably going to do the same in the US.



$50-60? thats awesomee  

although isnt that bad for developers since it cost alot more for ps3 development costs and blueray? w/e sucks for them



			
				Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> That really depends on what you look at, and what you take into account with it. In turns of profit, the GC was the most successful.


the gc made more money that the ps2?? thats kinda sad

besides, gc isn't last yet..there's still a chance it could beat 360 before wii comes out, with super papermario and zelda (although i kinda doubt it..)
and i know gc is second in japan, if that counts..


----------



## Aman (Oct 9, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Same with the Wii, in terms of gamecube being the worst of the last gen adverge players won't want to buy another system, before even trying it.


What about the DS and PSP? The DS isn't that powerful either, people are buying it because they're enjoying the game, not the graphics. I thought you would've understood Nintendo's goal by now.  I don't get why you're involving the Wii in this in the first place, since it's the cheapest system out of the three.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 9, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> No you got me wrong, lol, i'm saying adverge players to non-adverge will get it because of the Sony brand. I'm getting it cause i think it'll be as good as PS1-2.



yea thats probably why the psp was outselling the ds at first, because of
the sony brand name. but now ds is killing the psp in sales..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> the gc made more money that the ps2?? thats kinda sad



Mmm, as a profit point. They design consoles that gain a bigger profit than other consoles.

Even they said the Wii will instantly gain them a profit at launch. So, they know how to make a good system, AND doesn't pull them down at the same time.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 9, 2006)

You are saying the hardware itself made more of a profit, well duh? Overall though, Sony/PS basically destroyed the competition in profits and sales.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 9, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> You are saying the hardware itself made more of a profit, well duh? Overall though, Sony/PS basically destroyed the competition in profits and sales.



just sales, not profit


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> What about the DS and PSP? The DS isn't that powerful either, people are buying it because they're enjoying the game, not the graphics. I thought you would've understood Nintendo's goal by now.  I don't get why you're involving the Wii in this in the first place, since it's the cheapest system out of the three.


Don't understand how DS and PSP effect the consoles. Just cause the Handheld from Nintendo sells better then Sony's "FIRST" handheld does not mean the "Inovated" Wii will automaticly sale better. I didn't mention graphics, why do you think i said it was the worst of the last gen, not graphic wise...


----------



## Aman (Oct 9, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Mmm, as a profit point. They design consoles that gain a bigger profit than other consoles.
> 
> Even they said the Wii will instantly gain them a profit at launch. So, they know how to make a good system, AND doesn't pull them down at the same time.


They're not going to have instant profit from hardware sales, they'll make up for it with software.





			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> Don't understand how DS and PSP effect the consoles. Just cause the Handheld from Nintendo sells better then Sony's "FIRST" handheld does not mean the "Inovated" Wii will automaticly sale better. I didn't mention graphics, why do you think i said it was the worst of the last gen, not graphic wise...


I thought that's how you would think I meant, but I didn't. My point isn't that the Wii will sell better automatically because the DS did, I don't know if I understood your post correctly but it seemed to me like you said that the Wii's price is expensive for the hardware it offers? And I mentioned that the DS' hardware is also expensive if you look at the handheld instead of looking at the games.

I wasn't trying to imply anything else. Well, I'm off for today, feel free to reply but you'll have to wait for an answer. ^^


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 9, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> just sales, not profit




I seriously doubt Nintendo beat Sony in profits.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 9, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt Nintendo beat Sony in profits.



well they did 

and they're gonna continue to do so. sony's loosing alot of money for each
ps3 sold, and nintendo's gonna gain money for every wii sold


----------



## Gunners (Oct 9, 2006)

> Except that they only have two previous consoles, so it's very different from buying a Ferrari for example. And this time they're doing something different, going for being the most powerful console even if it will raise the price a lot.



Doesn't matter from these two consoles they have gained faith from suppliers, such as my self. That's how businesses work, some people will buy it as it is backed by sony so they will put their faith in it.



> That really depends on what you look at, and what you take into account with it. In turns of profit, the GC was the most successful.



No it wasn't most successful even though they made money on the consoles they probably brought in the least money as software sales is a big thing along with with advertisement. Overall the GC was a failure something that's sucessful doesn't bring shame on the companies name the fact that people say terms like ''I hope it doesn't turn out to be like the GC'' suggests this.



> yea thats probably why the psp was outselling the ds at first, because of
> the sony brand name. but now ds is killing the psp in sales..



The PSP outsold the DS at one point? In anycase the PSP isn't doing bad. It reminds me of a disel car, like in a few years I can see it selling a lot, probably more than the DS.

Edit: ''Also this proves my point of the name selling when it comes to handheld gaming Nintendo's name shines the most.''



> What about the DS and PSP? The DS isn't that powerful either, people are buying it because they're enjoying the game, not the graphics. I thought you would've understood Nintendo's goal by now.  I don't get why you're involving the Wii in this in the first place, since it's the cheapest system out of the three.



Consoles this isn't handheld gaming. Also this proves my point of the name selling when it comes to handheld gaming Nintendo's name shines the most.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

Basicly, if you decide to find out who got the biggest intake of money without minimal losses, it WAS the GC. The problem with GC was the lack of third party, because it wouldn't just compete with the others just with its main titles from Nintendo. Like how Sony would fail if it only had it's developing houses and only those on its side.

Ask anybody who would want to tell you what the GC's flaw is, it was lack of third party. But that was a boost mainly, as Nintendo gained a profit with all their games that they didn't lose anything with the GC besides e-rep.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 9, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> well they did
> 
> and they're gonna continue to do so. sony's loosing alot of money for each
> ps3 sold, and nintendo's gonna gain money for every wii sold




You really think the PS2 didn't earn Sony more money than the GCN made for Nintendo?

I highly doubt the PS2 is still sold with a loss on hardware, and probably hasn't been selling for a loss for a long long time. Not to mention that the PS2 sold way more software(where most profits come from) than the GCN did. Now, yes, when they were both released Nintendo probably gained a higher profit than Sony, but take their profits for the whole life cycle and Sony will most likely totally outclass Nintendo in sales and profit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

I wouldn't say it did, due to them mass shipping and all the production and development costs they put into it, they didn't get a lump of intake like Nintendo.

Maybe they SOLD more, but they put much more money into the system in many ways, which is why Nintendo got a bigger profit in that section; they put in less. Much less.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes, what you say is true, but really, at least 90% of the profit on the PS2 was from third party developers, while the GC's was first party, so really, thats much more profit going to Nintendo.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 9, 2006)

Not really, I doubt Nintendo's profits from First Party games=the amount made from all third party,second party, and first party Sony games. No, in the end Sony made the most profits. That doesn't mean the GCN didn't garner profits, but it definitely didn't get the amount of money that the PS2 did.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm not saying Nintendo got the most money, cause even I know thats BS. But, its more on the lines of like after all the costs and the like for paying it are done, and what is left as intake to after all that costness is paid, Nintendo had the most left gained that still was left over.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2006)

Who really cares who made the profit? GC the system sucked


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, profit IS important in a buisness world. Putting mass cost but not much profit is what destroys companys and creates flops. One of the things that is a big risk for the PS3, as they are putting so much of the company on the line.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2006)

PS3 may of cost alot, but you act as if the gaming section is the only thing, this isn't nintendo...they own more then gaming section.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes, and they are putting so much cost into the PS3 that if the profit doesnt clamor all of that cost, it will damage the company. I doubt they will truely get a profit that redeems and the cost, or even give them extra profit.

There was a article in this thread awhile ago that said they are putting well over half the company on the line.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 9, 2006)

hey crazy I thought the GC was a good system look at the RE: titles they have other than 4 and Naruto games,Although I have those games the PS2 version of them games.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 9, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> I'm not saying Nintendo got the most money, cause even I know thats BS. But, its more on the lines of like after all the costs and the like for paying it are done, and what is left as intake to after all that costness is paid, Nintendo had the most left gained that still was left over.



I know that, and I believe that after all is said and done, difference between output and intake, the PS2 would most likely have the higher profits. Not to mention that the GCN is basically dead and buried and that the PS2 still has a ways to go in its life cycle. But it really isn't that important.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

GC had the better version of RE4 though >_>


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> hey crazy I thought the GC was a good system look at the RE: titles they have other than 4 and Naruto games,Although I have those games the PS2 version of them games.


RE 4 goes on PS2 and just as good, unless you care about graphics. Naruto on PS2 >>> GC and i own both. Sorry zelda and super smash can not make me say it's a great system. My 117 games for PS2>>>6 GC...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Sorry zelda and super smash can not make me say it's a great system. My 117 games for PS2>>>6 GC...



So that's why..I can most definetly confirm you are missing a LOT of fucking good GC games just by looking at that game count. Holy ass, that is probably less than 1/4 of the stockpile of good on the GC.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2006)

Please name me some of these amazing games on the system...i just couldn't care to find any enjoyable. TOS is good but not "Amazing" but fun none the less. I really don't want to get into a arguement but whatever amount of "Amazing" games you can name on the system i can count double on xbox and quatuple on PS2.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

I never claimed GC had bigger amounts of good games, but just by looking at you having SIX games, you most definetly are missing some good ones. Lets just pluck at what I have at the tippy of my noggin

F-Zero GX
Star Fox Adventures
Paper Mario 2
Metroid Prime
Metroid Prime 2
And some others, Im just being a speeder.

But really, comparing rosters of what we find good is somewhat out of place.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah i can see when you put Metriod primes and Star fox up there, especially star fox. Either way i OWN six games, i've played more, Gamecube to me was by far the failling system. I enjoy playing my GB-GBA-DS and N64 was "OK" but Gamecube was the first system i felt sad after it's time came and gone. XBOX did it's job, PS1-2 did it's job, PSP, DS, and 360 are doing there job...gamecube? Never met anyone who puts it over XBOX, let alone PS2.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 9, 2006)

i liked the gc, definitely not as much as ps2, but it was good..

it had some good games like: zelda,mario,metroid,melee,RE4,clash of ninja 4, starfox, f-zero,animalcrossing, papermario 2, superpaper mario, fireemblem, battalion wars, soul calibur 2(w/ link), and some others

it's not as bad as u make it sound. although it does look kinda retarded,
like a purple lunchbox or something


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't care how a system looks, though i didn't like the design of gamecube it wouldn't change my opinion on the games.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 9, 2006)

EBgames
625 Westport Parkway
Grapevine, TX 76051

Telephone - 817-424-2000

Hit 1 on your pad to hear message regarding PS3 and that it will be available tomorrow for preorder.

it has been confirmed for ps3 everyone.  go tomorrow morning if you want to preorder to any eb/gamestop


----------



## RockLee (Oct 9, 2006)

The idea was the RE 5 looked marvelous for a previous gen game, which is why the idea is to play the best version; the GC version.

Also, there's no use in debating "good" games because tastes vary widely. I love stuff like Guilty Gear and Tales of Symphonia while others might like Need for Speed and Grand Theft Auto.

Eh.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 9, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> The idea was the RE 5 looked marvelous for a previous gen game, which is why the idea is to play the best version; the GC version.
> 
> Also, there's no use in debating "good" games because tastes vary widely. I love stuff like Guilty Gear and Tales of Symphonia while others might like Need for Speed and Grand Theft Auto.
> 
> Eh.


QFT RockLee I love GGX slash are you getting Hakuto no ken in March?


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Oct 9, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> EBgames
> 625 Westport Parkway
> Grapevine, TX 76051
> 
> ...




THIS IS TRUE!!!


----------



## ZE (Oct 9, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> So that's why..I can most definetly confirm you are missing a LOT of fucking good GC games just by looking at that game count. Holy ass, that is probably less than 1/4 of the stockpile of good on the GC.


What games? Probably you are talking about games who don?t came out in Europe, exclusive games only for the Japanese?s or people who want to buy games online and who has means to play imported games. 

The game cube was the only console that I regretted buying it, I mean, it had Metal Gear Twin Snakes, but in the end the original was better, even with better graphics the game was worst than a previous generation game. 

In the end Resident Evil 4 was the only good reason to buy the game cube, but even that game came out later to the ps2.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

It was downgraded on the PS2. And has a extra mode.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> It was downgraded on the PS2. And has a extra mode.


Lol just sounded funny when you go "Downgraded" but "Extra mode" in the same line, lol. Anyway gamecube was the only system i regret aswell


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree , GC was overall " eh ok"
but it has some really good games , Like the metroid prime series , smash bro RE4

But my personal fav : Eternal Darkness
such an underrated game , amazing

PS2 had more third party support etc and more variety of games , like soul calibur 3 , and after Rare/Square enix ditched nintendo , nintendo went boom! but o well

enix is back for the Wii as well for ps3 etc


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 10, 2006)

Mortal Kombat:Armageddon has an 8.5 from IGN.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice, scarface got a 8.7...i want it so bad


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 10, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> EBgames
> 625 Westport Parkway
> Grapevine, TX 76051
> 
> ...



Oh good to hear I was going to Gamespot anways to get Tales of Abyss might as well preorder the PS3 as well.... Which in then I will sale on ebay on the day I get it.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 10, 2006)

got my PS3 preorder!!   #8 in line at a store with 18 launch day units w00t


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh shit, I am at college right now with no EB Games or Gamespot near me.  

I won't be getting one is what it looks like.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, this will suck if it comes to fruition.  but somehow I doesn't doubt it one bit.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 10, 2006)

It is Gamespot/EB Games. I fucking hate Gamestop and now that they own EB Games they are destroying them as well.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 10, 2006)

First auction? Starting price $1999.99


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 10, 2006)

How did he get a real PS3? I want one now.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2006)

^Says he'll send it on release date.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 10, 2006)

He doesn't have one, he just has one reserved, so the person who wins the auction will get it as soon as he sends it to him after launch. I don't really think there is much of an ebay fervor for consoles untill they sell out in stores, so I don't know how ell this will work out for the guy XD I don't think anyone _plans_ on paying 4 times extra for a game system _before_ ti even comes out XD


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 10, 2006)

I bet you they will. At least now they are guaranteed one.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 10, 2006)

Fuck I was too late they have already preorder all the PS3's early morning. They said that there was already a line in the morning before they even open same thing they said with a EB store. Folks looks like the PS3 will sale pretty well.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, I think we all expected it to sell out at launch.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 10, 2006)

Of course PS3 will sell out, and for quite a while leading up to Christmas.

And someone will pay 2,000$ for Timmy to play Resistance on Christmas morning. 

PS3 is so tempting... But not 2,000 tempting.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 10, 2006)

But it is 600 dollar tempting so you can sell it for 2000 dollars.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 10, 2006)

It's obvious that it would sell out yes. But what I meant to say is that it will sell good well after it's launch some have said that it wouldn't sell because of it's high price.

Bah Tales of Abyss game won't be out till tomorrow. sigh


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 10, 2006)

> PS3 Sells Out
> Long lines + short supply = unlucky nerds.
> by Kathleen Sanders
> 
> ...



Oh well, seems I'm going to be camping out at my Wal-Mart on the 16th.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2006)

Of course it's going to sell out, people who think otherewise are fools. Guess i gotta wait till feb


----------



## slimscane (Oct 10, 2006)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> It's obvious that it would sell out yes. But what I meant to say is that it will sell good well after it's launch some have said that it wouldn't sell because of it's high price.
> 
> Bah Tales of Abyss game won't be out till tomorrow. sigh


yeah, it will certianly sell well at least untill all the early adopters get theres, which at the rate of production could be half a year.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 10, 2006)

Very interesting, take it as you will.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 10, 2006)

So on launch day they'll have PS3's more then just for the people who preordered right?


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 10, 2006)

if you want a ps3, i'll sell you mine for 1500


----------



## slimscane (Oct 10, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> Very interesting, take it as you will.


Yeah, I saw that.

Xbox 360: 4.5 + 4.0 + 4.0 + 2.5 + 4.5 + 4.0 + 3.0 + 4.5 + 4.25 = 35.25
PS3: 4.25 + 3.5 + 4.75 + 2.5 + 2.75 + 4.0 + 4.0 + 4.75 + 4.75 = 35.25
Wii: 3.75 + 3.75 + 1.75 + 5.0 + 2.25 + 4.25 + 3.0 + 3.5 + 2.75 = 30.00

Regardless of all the things in the article I disagree with, it's strange that they say the PS3 won in catagories, it sort of looks like it tied with the 360 in numbers.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 10, 2006)

I think they are judging each category seperately. It's like football games, you could have the same amount of wins/losses as another team, but still win the championship.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 10, 2006)

I understand what you are saying, but that is a bad example XD. My point is that that way of judging is stupid, but then again I don't even agree with their judging in the first place, so there ya go


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2006)

I like what they did and in the end it's most likly how i'll feel.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> Very interesting, take it as you will.



Protip:  Gamepro sucks.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 11, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I understand what you are saying, but that is a bad example XD. My point is that that way of judging is stupid, but then again I don't even agree with their judging in the first place, so there ya go




It's how almost all people decide in the end.


----------



## Nexas (Oct 11, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> Very interesting, take it as you will.


I love this. LOL. They're basing this on everything *EXCEPT* where it counts most. Games. They're making it sound like the game line up isn't all that important. If the 360(or Wii,or PS3) has the better games then there is no reason to look at anything else. Sure those other categories are nice, but these are game consoles......
Except the PS3. Thats a computer.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> I love this. LOL. They're basing this on everything *EXCEPT* where it counts most. Games. They're making it sound like the game line up isn't all that important. If the 360(or Wii,or PS3) has the better games then there is no reason to look at anything else. Sure those other categories are nice, but these are game consoles......
> Except the PS3. Thats a computer.


Today's world people like multi-systems, not just one. Hence why they did this. It's not for everyone but important for otheres. Though i agree with them on almost all the points and how i put the system in order by a LOOK point of view...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 11, 2006)

I just got Mortal Kombat and I have to say I'm extremely pleased. This should hold me off until FFXII. 

I didn't get my PS3 pre-ordered but that's because I'm waiting to order it online game GameStop, get it at my job or camp out for fun at Best Buy. Either way works as long as I get one.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 11, 2006)

Are you talking about Mortal Kombat Armageddon?

I don't see myself getting a PS3 until maybe a year after launch. I have to focus my money on other issues at the moment.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 11, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> if you want a ps3, i'll sell you mine for 1500



... Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah Armaggedon. I got the premium version.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 11, 2006)

What is the difference in regular and premium?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 11, 2006)

you tell me if this messed up or not my buddies who I specifically remind them all the time about the PS3 dropping goes to gamestop and pre-order them without me,ain't that some shit.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 11, 2006)

Assholes.

You can always buy it on eBay for 2,000-8,000 dollars though. 8D

What launch games are y'all getting? I'd go for Resistance, definately. Maybe Heavenly Sword.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 11, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Assholes.
> 
> You can always buy it on eBay for 2,000-8,000 dollars though. 8D
> 
> What launch games are y'all getting? I'd go for Resistance, definately. Maybe Heavenly Sword.


I'm getting Heavenly Sword or Genji 2.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2006)

here

Intresting it seems the PS3 is picking up popularity at a great pace in Japan.


----------



## Aman (Oct 11, 2006)

Seems like the console wars are gonna be wild!


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 11, 2006)

Did you really have any doubt? There's no way Sony would let the competition win.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> *ps3news*
> Intresting it seems the PS3 is picking up popularity at a great pace in Japan.



Mmm..smells a bit eh, but it doesn't matter?


----------



## Aman (Oct 11, 2006)

Who mentioned anything about doubts?


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't know, I thought almost everybody on every forum leading up to the launch was having doubts that PS3 could even sellout.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2006)

Julious if it was fishy Sony would lead, it seems pretty accurate to me and cool. They are catching up to the Wii in terms of people who want it NOW. More people want the console at a later time but this shows that people want it this year.


----------



## Aman (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, that doesn't include me, it will definitely sell out at launch.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2006)

Are you kidding? It would effortlessly sell out, even if it sucks ass.

And wtf @ Sony leading, what I said had jack shit to do with that. The site has the PS3 name in it, and is devoted and has a favortisim to it. Thats the oddness, this could be fanboy hype and the like.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2006)

400,000 at launch for the millions of people who want one at launch?  Yeah, there was no doubt it'd sell out.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2006)

> And wtf @ Sony leading, what I said had jack shit to do with that. The site has the PS3 name in it, and is devoted and has a favortisim to it. Thats the oddness, this could be fanboy hype and the like.



No I am saying if there was foul play it would be leading in the polls. The Wii still leads it by 1% if they BSd on it they wouldn't leave it that way, would they?


----------



## pajamas (Oct 11, 2006)

Sony fucks HD-fans again:





> PS3 Bundled With Composite
> Sony goes low tech with the wiring.





> HDMI port, Blu-Ray drive, Cell processor -- the PS3 will ship with everything needed for high definition playback. Everything except for high definition cables, that is.
> 
> The latest issue of Famitsu contains a first report on the cables that will be included with the Japanese version of the PS3. Purchasers of either the 60 Gig or 20 Gig models will get a power cord, USB cable, ethernet cable and standard composite AV cable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2006)

Mmm, they would have claimed it as a 75% over the Wii, but this is a fansite really, not Sony.

Sony effortlessly blows anything out of proportion and overhypes everything, and sometimes blast themselves in the foot >___>


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2006)

> Mmm, they would have claimed it as a 75% over the Wii, but this is a fansite really, not Sony.
> 
> Sony effortlessly blows anything out of proportion and overhypes everything, and sometimes blast themselves in the foot >___>



But it hasn't be overhyped a poll which showed set results, results of improvement. Nothing was blown out of proportion. I don't understand what you are getting at to be honest.

And Leon wasn't this news released before?


----------



## pajamas (Oct 11, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> But it hasn't be overhyped a poll which showed set results, results of improvement. Nothing was blown out of proportion. I don't understand what you are getting at to be honest.
> 
> And Leon wasn't this news released before?


No, they said no HDMI. Now no HD cables of any kind, S-video, component, none of it. Good old composite, and that's it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2006)

It's like propaganda, where it's just gossip and BS and stuff.

Hence why I said it seems eh >_>


----------



## Aman (Oct 11, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Sony fucks HD-fans again:


Wasn't that already revealed a long time ago? 

EDIT: Oh.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2006)

> No, they said no HDMI. Now no HD cables of any kind, S-video, component, none of it. Good old composite, and that's it.



Oh well I am not really fussed, by the way if they supplied only HD cables wouldn't some people with normal TVs be left out?



> It's like propaganda, where it's just gossip and BS and stuff.
> 
> Hence why I said it seems eh >_>



But it isn't propraganda, the results seemed pretty accurate and they weren't placed out to derail another system.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 11, 2006)

The fact that they're only providing a limited amount guarantees a sell out. Even if it was around 2 million, they would still sell out. As expensive as the price may be, there's a lot of people hyped up for it. Plus, Sony has been consistent in it's quality. The PS1 and PS2 were both excellent so a lot of people believe they'll deliver especially with games like MGS4 and FF13 on the way.

I think the price sucks though. The blu-ray technology better be worth all this extra money.

The Wii has generated the most hype and PS3 is still nowhere near that level. For the PS3, it all depends on how the console is taken when it launches.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 11, 2006)

It was posted before about the cords included.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 11, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Oh well I am not really fussed, by the way if they supplied only HD cables wouldn't some people with normal TVs be left out?


Still, you'd think they'd put some components or even S-video in there as well, with all that they're charging for their damn system? Composites are nothing, component for the Wii is going to be 25 dollars, it's not like it would kill Sony to actually think about the consumer. =/

Edit:



			
				AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> It was posted before about the cords included.


That doesn't mention any cables whatsoever, composite or otherwise. =|


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> Did you really have any doubt? There's no way Sony would let the competition win.


Of course they wouldn't _let_ them, but that doesn't mean they won't 

I think the thing with the cables was announced a while ago. Although maybe it was just a rumor at the time.

, this time it is the australlia boss talking.

and

CONFIRMED! Sony is Worried About Overheating! I guess it is good that the 360 air thing is also coming to PS3. =)


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 11, 2006)

Please, at the end of the day Sony will be on top again.

@Leon



> (this is just the cheaper package, not the premium)
> - PS3 Hardware
> - 1 Controller
> - 1 USB Cable
> ...



It says a lot about cables, and they have already though about the consumer.

1) Taking a huge hit on every PS3 sold.
2) Including HDMI in the regular pack.
3) Pricing First Party games at 50 instead of 60.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2006)

I talked about the Wii ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) tree comments by Sony.

Then again, they still think the PSP is every way superior than the DS. That handheld with a 'dull gimmic' has consistantly whipped it.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 11, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> Please, at the end of the day Sony will be on top again.
> 
> @Leon
> 
> ...


It says what it can take. None of that, composite, D, s-video, are in the package.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 11, 2006)

As they have already stated, the problem isn't that the PS3 is overheating, but how it is an inclosed space in the Kiosk.

It's here



> "It's not a problem with the PlayStation 3 unit itself," explained Sony spokeswoman Nanako Kato. "For a normal player at home, there shouldn't be any problem." From 680 News:



EDIT: I edited my previous post as well.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2006)

Sony still on top? Haha, is that a bet fanboy? It's on, although I must say, odds are in my favor, for me to win all that has to happen is Sony _not_ win, and those odds look pretty good


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2006)

> Still, you'd think they'd put some components or even S-video in there as well, with all that they're charging for their damn system? Composites are nothing, component for the Wii is going to be 25 dollars, it's not like it would kill Sony to actually think about the consumer. =/



Can these cables be used on a regular TV?



> Then again, they still think the PSP is every way superior than the DS. That handheld with a 'dull gimmic' has consistantly whipped it.



Well the PSP is superiour to the DS, the DS just has better games for going on the move. I plan to get a PSP in a few years time when I save enough money, it has a lot of games I like. Anyway I see the PSP selling a lot in another 2 years from now like when the price drops to around 150 I think it will probably exceed the DS in sales.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 11, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Sony still on top? Haha, is that a bet fanboy? It's on, although I must say, odds are in my favor, for me to win all that has to happen is Sony _not_ win, and those odds look pretty good



Nothing has slowed it down, from what I've seen it looks like PS3s will outsell PS2s. At least launch is going to totally destroy the PS2s launch. I really don't see how the odds are in your favor? With you know, Sony being the market leader and even at its high price is still going to sell out worldwide. The bet is on though, what are we wagering?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2006)

Having better tech than the DS, yes. But they claimed EVERYTHING is better. From 'sales' to content. The best thing for the PSP is the fact you can fuck with the firmware and play homebrew content.


----------



## Aman (Oct 11, 2006)

These console wars can still go either way, with Microsoft being the underdog (if you ask me). I won't care which one wins, as long as they all sell well (especially Wii, since I want other companies to listen and understand that it's not just supposed to be a new game with better graphics). To me, the PS3 has the advantage though.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 11, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Can these cables be used on a regular TV?


I am getting the feeling you misunderstood my post.

I said, "Composite (which are SDTV) costs nothing [to make]" And component are probably $20ish, and are for HDTV. Since they're pushing the HD so hard, wouldn't you think they'd put component AND composite (since the latter costs practically nothing to add)? I would.

The PS3 launch will not be better than the PS2 launch for one reason: there will be a lot more shortages. There will be 400,000 PS3s in America. PS2 has about 500,000. So the PS2 wins by default =P


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> Nothing has slowed it down, from what I've seen it looks like PS3s will outsell PS2s. At least launch is going to totally destroy the PS2s launch. I really don't see how the odds are in your favor? With you know, Sony being the market leader and even at its high price is still going to sell out worldwide. The bet is on though, what are we wagering?


It is literally impossible to outsell the PS2's launch, being as the PS2 launched with well over a million units. So not only will it not "destroy" it, it will not even touch it. On top of that, the PS2 was half the price of the full featured PS3. Also, the japanese market is in love with the DS, and Microsoft has a huge headstart with the 360 in Europe and the US, especially considering the fact that, unfortunatly, in Sony world Europe doesn't get next gen untill 2007. I would say that odds are looking very good in my favor . Hmm, about the wager. Well, I don't have much, so I guess it will have to be rep, rep and the admitance that the loser was compeletly and utterly wrong.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> Please, at the end of the day Sony will be on top again.
> 
> @Leon
> 
> ...


Well, that post I made was earlier than the IGN article that came out, so in essence, that debunked my last post as well.  The 360 included component cables that allowed users to switch from HD to SDTV with a switch in the back, basically making it a nice little HD/SD switch, allowing users who didn't have HDTV to use SDTV inputs for 480i picture quality.  On top of that is the addtion of the composite cable with it, or the nice little Yellow video out cable.  That's been used back in the day and pretty much is the lowest quality besides an RF switch.  Now if Sony put something in like that in the box, that would be cool.  But for now, the newest info from IGN states that it's just a composite cable, i.e. no HD outputs out the box.  And considering the AV cables you'll have to get are proprietary, prepare for some high prices on the HDMI ones.  Better hope Mad Catz gets rolling on some cheap ones. XD


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2006)

> I am getting the feeling you misunderstood my post.
> 
> I said, "Composite (which are SDTV) costs nothing [to make]" And component are probably $20ish, and are for HDTV. Since they're pushing the HD so hard, wouldn't you think they'd put component AND composite (since the latter costs practically nothing to add)? I would.



No you are misunderstanding my question, can the cables meant for a HD tv be used on a regular TV? Yes or no.



> The PS3 launch will not be better than the PS2 launch for one reason: there will be a lot more shortages. There will be 400,000 PS3s in America. PS2 has about 500,000. So the PS2 wins by default =P



Yeah, though. Was anyone saying it would top the PS2 in fastest launch?


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 11, 2006)

@Slimscane: Alright, so in 5 years time we will settle this debt. Don't back out, I won't let you say "I forgot"(Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya reference ).


----------



## pajamas (Oct 11, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> No you are misunderstanding my question, can the cables meant for a HD tv be used on a regular TV? Yes or no.


After reading DS's post it seems that maybe component can. But otherwise, I have no idea whatsoever.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> No you are misunderstanding my question, can the cables meant for a HD tv be used on a regular TV? Yes or no.


The RGB cables (component) cables can be used on an SDTV that have the necessary inputs in the back.  It will only output to 480i though.  It was essentially the best video output one could get until the advent of 480p and then HDTV.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> @Slimscane: Alright, so in 5 years time we will settle this debt. Don't back out, I won't let you say "I forgot"(Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya reference ).


Heh, I actually got the reference. Make sure to accumulate lots of rep before then so that it will actually affect me! =D


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Sony still on top? Haha, is that a bet fanboy? It's on, although I must say, odds are in my favor, for me to win all that has to happen is Sony _not_ win, and those odds look pretty good


I'll take that bet. In 2009, Jan.1 if i'm still around here then i say PS3 will have the most sales and XBOX 360 behind it with Wii Last OR PS3/Wii/360, more on the first one though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2006)

*Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidge RAAAAACER!!!*





Ridge Racer 7 scans =P (thank you neogaf)


----------



## MS81 (Oct 11, 2006)

man sony is like Jay-z of the gaming industry they can drop a st8 dud they gonna stay no matter what those fucks does.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I'll take that bet. In 2009, Jan.1 if i'm still around here then i say PS3 will have the most sales and XBOX 360 behind it with Wii Last OR PS3/Wii/360, more on the first one though.


Alright, sounds good, anyone else want in on this bet?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2006)

Nah I don't do bets where I stand a chance of loosing. Unless I seek to loose that bet for my own motives.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> man sony is like Jay-z of the gaming industry they can drop a st8 dud they gonna stay no matter what those fucks does.


Except i hate J-Z 

Though if we base Sony on Jay-z then Sony is a powerhouse.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 11, 2006)

[KissSub]Innocent​_Venus​_-​_09[63954CD8]h264.avi

XD

Newest comic critique of Sony's marketing ideas.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2006)

Ugh, please don't bring Jay-Z into this...


----------



## Aman (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, Sony is a powerhouse.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 11, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> [KissSub]Innocent​_Venus​_-​_09[63954CD8]h264.avi
> 
> XD
> 
> Newest comic critique of Sony's marketing ideas.



Good thing CRTL+ALT+DEL isn't that funny .


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 11, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Mmm, they would have claimed it as a 75% over the Wii, but this is a fansite really, not Sony.
> 
> Sony effortlessly blows anything out of proportion and overhypes everything, and sometimes blast themselves in the foot >___>





That poll didn't made from that sony fansite.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, we all know it isn't faked. All I know, is who cares about polls? When at the end of the day we all know who is number 1


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 12, 2006)

> According to the study by Los Angeles based Interpret, 8.9 million U.S consumers ‘are prepared’ to pay full price ($500 or $600) for the PlayStation 3 this fall, compared to 5.7 million consumers who are willing to buy Wii at $250 and just 800,000 people who are willing to pay full price for Xbox 360 ($300 to $400).


----------



## pajamas (Oct 12, 2006)

That's very interesting, though I wonder what exactly that area they chose was. Was it just in LA? Or Cali? Or did it go all around the US? I tend to doubt that it was the entire US.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Oct 12, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> I am getting the feeling you misunderstood my post.
> The PS3 launch will not be better than the PS2 launch for one reason: there will be a lot more shortages. There will be 400,000 PS3s in America. PS2 has about 500,000. So the PS2 wins by default =P



However you have to take into the consideration of another shipment by years end, something they couldnt do with the ps2. There were a few here or there but not very many when the ps2 first came out. The ps3 launch isnt looking too bad though i'll say that much. It has more than enough to hold me over until the next round of heavy hitters(heavenly sword, assassins creed, even eye of judgement is interesting.) At the end of the day we still have to wait about a year or so to see where its headed. We all know its going to sell out at launch but, NEXT holiday season sales are still pretty strong going into it, then they will do fine in the console wars.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 12, 2006)

but now you have to narrow it down to how many of those 8.9 mil that will get a ps3 I know they will at least 1/2 those consumers the rest will get a 360 or wii.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 12, 2006)

this is supposedly all the games coming out on PS3, it was too large when i posted it so it got deleted


----------



## slimscane (Oct 12, 2006)

haha, always two sides to one story, also I can't find a working link, but appearantly best buy is only going to give a 30 day waranty for the PS3.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2006)

Japanese Gamers Pick PS3 - 

Polls don't matter much to me since PS3 will be a top seller, wheater polls show it or not. And about america picking PS3 i could say this is about right around here anyway. Wii isn't mentioned anywhere i go, PS3 is always noted.


----------



## SpankMeNow (Oct 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Japanese Gamers Pick PS3 -
> 
> Polls don't matter much to me since PS3 will be a top seller, wheater polls show it or not. And about america picking PS3 i could say this is about right around here anyway. Wii isn't mentioned anywhere i go, PS3 is always noted.



yea i read this , pretty intresting. although this was because of TGS where nintendo had no presence at all. Though since the Nintendo World events are being held i assume polls will change once again. 

i pitty 360 on those polls  and ps3/wii where pretty close.


----------



## Saurus (Oct 12, 2006)

Saurus approves this Thread


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for approving it 95 pages in.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 12, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> haha, always two sides to one story, also I can't find a working link, but appearantly best buy is only going to give a 30 day waranty for the PS3.



wow that's pretty low of them..again


----------



## RockLee (Oct 13, 2006)

Who knows how U.S. will react to PS3 and Wii?

PS3 will definately do well, but how well is the question. I think 50-75 Million will be the number. They've priced themselves out of the casual range, for now.

As for anecdoctal evidence, I gotta say that PS3 and Wii are the words on the nerds lips.

As for preference... I mean, I haven't heard of anyone pledging allegiance to either console. There is a Sony preference at my school, in terms of PSP, but DS has been seeing an upsurge. I mention this because the brand will spread around. When people see that, they ask to see your Playstation or your Nintendo.

Either way, we win.

FF7 Remake, please. <3


----------



## slimscane (Oct 13, 2006)

I thought they that had stopped pounding us 


Thankfully it isn't confirmed yet, but geeze.

edit: when did I get over 2000 posts?!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> FF7 Remake, please. <3



*cry* rock come on you have 5 spin offs to keep you busy 

but honestly i think they will remake the ps1 games i mean they have Ff 1 - 6 basically all out and re done. So seeing Ff 7,8 and 9 get redone is very probable


slime gratz on 2k


----------



## RockLee (Oct 13, 2006)

You are now one of us. 

Also, I've yet to play the original FF7. However, I've seen the graphics, and I'm like ":s".

Playing FF7 in Advent Children graphics would be pretty awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2006)

^Yes, that would be the pimpsmack


----------



## RockLee (Oct 13, 2006)

Hell yes. Who wouldn't look forward to that level of graphical power.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 13, 2006)

Me! =D I don't like FF7! =D (but I do like those graphics )

On a side note, it is nice to be part of the collective now :amazed


----------



## Kiba_Luvr (Oct 13, 2006)

Lets be serious PS3 is going to suck for a year until MGS 4 or FF XII. I will buy it then. Their launch titles arent good coupled with their outrageous price. Wii is going to be cheaper and its also going to have a fantastic launch title in LOZ: TP. I will be buying a Nintendo Wii.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 13, 2006)

Kiba_Luvr said:
			
		

> Lets be serious PS3 is going to suck for a year until MGS 4 or FF XII. I will buy it then. Their launch titles arent good coupled with their outrageous price. Wii is going to be cheaper and its also going to have a fantastic launch title in LOZ: TP. I will be buying a Nintendo Wii.


you can't say that it's going to suck because there is a lot of underdogs this year that's making good games for it like Genji which I'm putting my money down today for and Heavenly sword,resistance aka halo killer.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> You are now one of us.
> 
> Also, I've yet to play the original FF7. However, I've seen the graphics, and I'm like ":s".
> 
> Playing FF7 in Advent Children graphics would be pretty awesome.



tch i still play it and chrono trigger and arc the lad , characters did not look to great but they did have pre rendered backgrounds in the back and the FF7 moves looked really cool. Go get the game now!

ya FF7 with AC stuff would be grand thats for sure but some games should not be re done with better graphics etc. Good examples are like CT and what not but FF7 will be redone i can safely say it will be just because its a cash cow and square would not pass that up plus they did it with Ff 1 through 6 so far.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 13, 2006)

i'm playin it now on my comp, this is my second time playin it and i still say Dragoon is better


----------



## Gunners (Oct 13, 2006)

> Finally, at long last, Oblivion is coming to PlayStation 3. And according to Executive Producer Todd Howard, ?the PS3 is benefiting? from the port. In a recent interview, Howard spoke about Bethesda?s desire to keep things consistent with the Xbox 360 and PC version.
> 
> ?Our goal is always to make the game look and feel consistent across all platforms. We design the game we want to make and then make that game available on as many platforms as possible. So, it?s the same base game as was released on PC/ 360.?
> 
> ...


control that explosion
Pretty intresting in anycase I am most likely going to get this game.



> Sony and Xfire have confirmed their partnership today, announcing that the PS3 will be using a new cross-platform middleware, developed by Xfire; it will allow users to communicate from PS3 to PC.
> 
> The gaming service will include voice/video chat, online rankings, match making, ect.
> 
> ...


M. Foley is a democrat?
And ownage, I heard about this earlier on but this was the only link I could find within the time I could bebothered to look for one. In anycase it is pretty cool since some people will take a while to sort their shit out it is good that you have people using PCs who you can play games with. Linking consoles and computers through gameplay is cool in my opinion.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 13, 2006)

it's official, PS3>>>>>360 and Wii


----------



## Thandurin (Oct 13, 2006)

competitionbros said:
			
		

> it's official, PS3>>>>>360 and Wii


No, thats what we call an opinion.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 13, 2006)

an OFFICIAL opinion


actually in terms of of the system itself it does look like the PS3 is superior to the other 2


----------



## Kiba_Luvr (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll tell you why the PS3 won't be great for the first year.

I'm going to say that the graphics are probably good and so are the features. But the truth is I don't see any games on there I have heard of or that are generating alot of buzz. I am more of a person who plays games in certain series. I'm a fan of Tales of..., Final Fantasy, Metal Gear Solid and pretty much any kind of good RPG. PS3 is also way too expensive to own. I will not buy this until Next Year as

1. It will be cheaper
2. It will be easier to find
3. Games will be better

Why will I buy a Wii?

1. It's already cheap
2. Probably will be easier to find because Sony has fucked themselves by doing an international launch, they will get hated on so badly.
3. The games for the most part are going to be better then PS3 for now. As far as I'm concerned LOZ: TP Is going to better then anything Sony releases. 

Also it should be noted that PS3 will be much better in March of next year when MGS 4 is released. Stay tuned


----------



## slimscane (Oct 13, 2006)

Wrong! It is 100 % _utterly_ official!  

Think about it _noob_, PS3:

cost a measly $600, look at all the raw _unadulterated_ potential you are buying! It is like striking a vein of DIAMONDS.

has even _better_ support than PS2, with third parties jumping ship for 360 and Wii, all the other developers will be left to fill in the gap even _awesomer_ games!

has bluray. BluRay has like, 6 times the storage capacity than DVD, which ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wii and 360 use, so that means that, naturally, games will be 6 times bigger AND better! Plus, you will be able to watch Spiderman 2 upscaled to 1080p while you are waiting for all those _balls to wall_ awesome games.

is a _super *ultra* computer_. The cell is a the most cutting edge processor ever _ever_ developed and has 7 asymmetrical SPU's, which are absolutely perfectly suited for crunching numbers, Math-capades 08 is going to be the ballsest game _ever made_.

has FFXIII, I mean, come on, what other series has gone up to 13? FF is the only one that _I_ can think of, and it's ONLY on PS3. Besides that you are getting a plethora of other awesome numbered games, can you get all of _those_ on your fruit mo gay gay wii360? (that was rhetorical, noob)

has a tilt sensitive controller. Sort of like the Wii, but the tech is from 1997, so it is more like the Wii is sort of like the PS3 controller (bravely named "SixAxiS," brave because a) they _want_ you to think it sounds dumb, and b) it's a *palindrome!*). By the end of the PS3's life cycle, and at the measly cost of force feedback, us real gamers will be able to experience the freedom of simply moving the controller to manipulate upwards of 25 different games! And unlike the grandpa kissing, little kid babysitting, wii, it ALSO has four face buttons, four shoulder pads, and two analog sticks, the left of which is uncomfortably placed in line with the right insteed of where the d-pad is (if it were comfortable, would that be very hardcore? No, that is something I would expect a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) pansy 360 fan to whine about).

can upscale all of it's games to 1080p, glorious, glorious 1080p. That is unless it is one of the 10 games being natively developed in that, the holiest of resolutions. This is a huge deal, because the world has been dying of dehydration from the lack of 1080p content for all of our 1080p TVs!

regardless of version, gives all of us the freedom to purchase our own component or hdmi cables to use with the HDTVs we all have. It is truly invigorating to purchase the cables you need to get the HD resolution you crave, because you will have first played it with composite cables, so you can really appreciate the difference.

heavily supports micro-transactions. This is another genius idea. I hate it when I buy a game for 60 bucks, take it home, play it all the way through, and BAM, I've seen all there is to see! It sucks. But with PS3, games like GTHD are almost made _completely_ by micro pieces of content bought one at a time! It sounds like heaven on earth! When I pick up GTHD, I'll get it, and realize that there is hardly any content to begin with, so then I have to purchase little pieces, this can get expensive, but that is the beauty in it. Because it costs so much, it will take me _way_ longer to get it all, and there for it will take me _way_ longer to run out of content to explore, probably months, if not years. Talk about bang for your buck! Your not going to see that anywhere else this side of Free to play online games, but those don't even count, because they don't cost $60 they cost $0, _gay_.

will only have 400,000 units at launch. You might think that this is because they have trouble making it, but then you'd be an idiot. What is the best gem? That was rhetorical too, the answer was diamonds, queer. Do you have any idea _why_ diamonds are the best? Diamonds are abundant in nature, far more so than rubies, or even emeralds, but the reason they kick every other gem in the nuts is because so few of them are released to the market at a time. Sony has a venerable _monopoly_ on the Play Station 3, and by releasing so much less than the competition, well, just look at the numbers. There should be over 10 million 360's out by Christmas, 2 Million Wii's at launch, but there will only be 400,000 PS3's when it launches. Now I'm no "math matition," but just looking at the number any idiot can tell that the PS3 is about 6 times better than the closest competitor. 

It's simple geology. PS3 wins.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 13, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^ nuff said


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 13, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Wrong! It is 100 % _utterly_ official!
> 
> Think about it _noob_, PS3:
> 
> ...




You're an idiot. If this is a joke thread, then it's a terrible joke and not funny because the PS3 is the best. Actually, I believe this is flamebait, what other reaction were you searching for from people in the Sony thread?


----------



## pajamas (Oct 13, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> You're an idiot. If this is a joke thread, then it's a terrible joke and not funny because the PS3 is the best. Actually, I believe this is flamebait, what other reaction were you searching for from people in the Sony thread?


You're funny.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 13, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> You're funny.



And telling the truth.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah Slimscale that post was kinda unecessary for the high sarcasm and stuff, I agree with Afreak in anycase the reaction it could receive is kinda obvious.

Anyway on the xfire stuff what are your opinions?


----------



## pajamas (Oct 13, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> And telling the truth.


Sounds like Wii is more pwn at launch.



and there are some others.

Lots more people lining up for Wiis, and basically none are buying them for eBay reselling.

The PS3 is best powerwise. It fails in every other category, but we're not going to argue. I think what I think, you think what you think.

Edit: About Xfire, I've never used it. But I've heard it's great, so I think that's finally some good news for the PS3, which is launching in just over a month, with basically no news about the online. I think it's high time we heard something.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 13, 2006)

I just hope more games start using Xfire than the Sony Online Entertainment games.



IGN UK's office gets some hands-on time with the PS3. They seem to love the design of the system and don't really like the controller. I for one have loved the DualShock the most(besides 360's uber-sweet design) so I don't think I'll have as big of a problem as them.

@Leon: GCN beat PS2 at launch. That doesn't mean it'll win in the long run .


----------



## Gunners (Oct 13, 2006)

> The PS3 is best powerwise. It fails in every other category, but we're not going to argue. I think what I think, you think what you think.



Umm, like I wish to ask a question. In every over area how does it exactly fail? I don't really understand.

I mean for a console the most important things is games, no? The games I have seen have been tight. SO I don't really understand how it fails in everyother area.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 13, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeah Slimscale that post was kinda unecessary for the high sarcasm and stuff, I agree with Afreak in anycase the reaction it could receive is kinda obvious.
> 
> Anyway on the xfire stuff what are your opinions?


, yes I suppose so, it wasn't meant to make anyone mad, I just think that too often too many people just post things like "____ is better than ______, for reals now!" and that's it, I am sure you understand my type of sentiment. I don't hate PS3, but those actually are a number of my complaints against it.

I think that xfire is a step in the right direction for Sony's online plan. I think that it has been said that it won't be for every game, and that xfire isn't very good, but anything that helps build archetecture can't be viewed as bad.

PS3 comes out in less than a month in Japan, that is kind of crazy, though as of right now there are only 6 launch titles, which is kind of disheartening. At least Resistance is one of them


----------



## pajamas (Oct 13, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Umm, like I wish to ask a question. In every over area how does it exactly fail? I don't really understand.
> 
> I mean for a console the most important things is games, no? The games I have seen have been tight. SO I don't really understand how it fails in everyother area.


Everyone knows my hate about the PS3 controller. I hate it, it's extremely uncomfortable for me. So all games will be uncomfortable for me, thus not "tight."

Not to mention the only games that look good to me are Resistance, Lair, and finally Metal Gear Solid 4.

Out of the massive library, that's a sort of depressing number, considering there are around 5 Wii LAUNCH games that I want over any PS3 game.

But as I said, it's just my opinion. Everything thinks different things.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 13, 2006)

> Everyone knows *my* hate about the PS3 controller. *I *hate it, it's extremely uncomfortable for me. So all games will be uncomfortable for *me*, thus not "tight."
> 
> Not to mention the only games that look good to *me* are Resistance, Lair, and finally Metal Gear Solid 4.
> 
> ...





> The PS3 is best powerwise. It fails in every other category, but we're not going to argue.



Those are your opinions granted you stated it just now, your dislikes are what other people like, for the PS3 there are many titles I will enjoy the rumble annoys me a little bit but I am not upset about it as it is the sort of thing I will forget.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 13, 2006)

@slim: It's almost a month for the US, and you can do one of your paragraphs about any of the systems. There are plenty of things wrong with all of the systems. In the end, PS3 just seems to be the better one.

Wii: No really original games for launch.
For something wanting originality, taking GCN games and porting them isn't that great I.E: LOZ:TP and Super Paper Mario. At least Sony hasn't ported anything from PS2 to PS3. Third-Parties might be doing it, but the First-Party itself isn't.
I for one am still skeptical on the controller.

360: Nothing but PC/last-gen ports so far besides one or two really awesome original games(Dead Rising and Saints Row)
Not supporting the HDD across all consoles which makes the HDD optional and not really used to optimize games.
Other than that, 360 has been doing pretty well and upcoming games look good, but as of now they haven't really tried all that hard.

And I thought there were a lot more than 6 launch titles.

Launch titles

    * Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII
    * Call of Duty 3
    * Fatal Inertia
    * *F.E.A.R.*
    * Fight Night: Round 3
    * *flOw*
    * Full Auto 2: Battlelines
    * *Genji: Days of the Blade*
    * Madden NFL 07
    * *Marvel: Ultimate Alliance*
    * Mobile Suit Gundam: Crossfire
    * NBA Live 07
    * Need for Speed: Carbon
    * _*Resistance: Fall of Man*_
    * _*Ridge Racer 7*_
    * *Sonic the Hedgehog*
    * *The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
    * Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2007
    * Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas
    * Tony Hawk's Project 8
    * Untold Legends: Dark Kingdom

The bolded ones are the ones I want to check out, and the Italicized/Bolded ones are the ones I plan to buy.*


----------



## pajamas (Oct 13, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Those are your opinions granted you stated it just now, your dislikes are what other people like, for the PS3 there are many titles I will enjoy the rumble annoys me a little bit but I am not upset about it as it is the sort of thing I will forget.


I know they're my opinions. I made it quite clear that they are my opinions and no more. I see things differently, I hardly try to claim that my opinions are fact.

I don't like anything about the PS3. Other people do. That's the way things are.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 13, 2006)

Since they're his opinions it really doesn't matter what he thinks or what he says about the PS3. 

He doesn't like anything about the PS3, it just doesn't matter what he has to say about it because truthfully when it comes to Sony and the PS3 what he says just doesn't matter. The same can be said about his opinons on Nintendo, it's games and the 360. It's not really important and since he doesn't like anything about them why care what he has to say? 

Anyway, in my opinion Sony's launch is more promising than the Wii's. The only thing I want on it is Zelda: Twilight Princess and that's all I'm going to get on it but with Sony I want Resistance, Genji: Days of the Blade, Sonic (since it's technically a launch window title now) and Tony Hawk's Project 8 (or Ridge Racer 7). 

One Nintendo game that I want is alright but compared to the PS3's launch lineup it can't compete in quality and amount to the ones I want to buy.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 13, 2006)

These are the only games I like from that list and will get when the PS3 comes out.

Resistance: Fall of Man
Ridge Racer 7
Call of Duty 3 (not sure on this one. I prefer playing this game with a mouse. I hope the PS3 and this game support the mouse. If the game is as short as COD 2 then I'm not getting it either).


----------



## pajamas (Oct 13, 2006)

IGN UK agrees with Leon S. Kennedy about PS3 controller! It's uncomfortable!



> Prepare to be shocked though: we don't really like it all that much. True enough, you can go along with Phil Harrison's proclamation that it's already the industry-standard controller amongst umpteen-million  around the globe, but, arguably, that doesn't make it the best. Personally, we can't help but feel that the SIXAXIS (as it's now known) has been sadly neglected when viewed alongside the rest of the PS3. Compared to Microsoft's uber-comfortable Xbox 360 pad, the SIXAXIS *feels cheap, plasticky, uncomfortable and disconcertingly light* - almost as if it's going to fly out of your hands during those more extreme gaming moments.


 


I don't like anything about the PS3 because I have no use for any of it. I have two SDTVs (and won't be upgrading anytime soon), no use whatsoever for 60 Gigs of Memory, in fact, I've only used 30 on my PC, so on a PS3 I'd have no use for 20! The bigger harddrive and better graphics are basically the only things that make the PS3 better than the 360, which I can't take advantage of either.

Which is why I love the Wii. It's cheap, and I can harness [almost] everything it has to offer.

If I had an HDTV I'd be far less critical of Sony's choices.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:


> Sounds like Wii is more pwn at launch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That i will disagree till no end but i'm not getting banned again.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

*EDIT..* ok i seen the link was posted up above , sorry was kinda late jsut seen a bunch of arguing going on so i simplyed quoted it and added the pictures that where in the article.



> *PlayStation 3 Hands-on
> Is that a PS3 in our office or are we just pleased to see you?
> by Matt Wales, IGN UK*





> UK, October 13, 2006 - So, want to know what we did yesterday? We sat in a small room with garish wallpaper, staring eyeball to diode at the future. Well, a future at any rate - Sony's future to be precise. You see, finally, after months of staring at the bugger from behind inch-thick Plexiglas, the PlayStation 3 tossed aside its security blanket and exposed itself fully to the IGN UK team.
> 
> First things first then. Yes, it looks every bit as imposing as it does in the photos you've undoubtedly seen. With its sleek curves, see-thru hood and delicate metallic flourishes, the PlayStation 3 is clearly a machine designed to dominate your front room, screaming "I AM THE FUTURE OF HOME ENTERTAINMENT!" at anyone in the vicinity. Of course, as with Sony's other high-concept gaming beauty, it's also prone to lose its impressive lustre within minutes if you're of a sticky-fingered inclination. Or, in our case, thirty people who really should be doing some proper work raid the PS3 party to caress, ogle and tease the thing in pure, schoolboy-ish excitement. And - just in case you were wondering - yes, the front-mounted PS logo DOES rotate to accommodate both your horizontal and vertical storage requirements.
> 
> ...





images from the link .


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yep, I posted it first as well.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 13, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:


> IGN UK agrees with Leon S. Kennedy about PS3 controller! It's uncomfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's funny that Hideo Kojima said that MGS4 could run on the 360 with no problem but anyways I can't wait til Nov 17 so I could play Genji that's on my hitlist I have pt.1.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 13, 2006)

You know I'm more impress with PS3 launch line-up then the Wii's launch lineup. I will buy the Wii but I'm more looking forward to playing the games that are on the PS3. 

Only game that I'm looking forward for the Wii when it's launch is Zelda only because I've sold my Gamecube awhile ago might as well buy the Wii since there's no worthwhile games to buy for the GameCube anymore.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah Afreak posted it. 

Even though I'm getting both a Wii and PS3 on launch I'm more excited about the PS3's games. Why? Because they are exciting and amazing. Last generation I got a Gamecube before I got my PS2 and truthfully I was disappointed. Now though after seeing the PS3 and it's lineup along with the Wii's, and I'm getting them both so don't go and say that I'm saying this because I'm getting a PS3, it's just more impressive. 

Like I've said before, Twilight Princess is the only game I'm getting for launch and the only game I'll need.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 14, 2006)

You know, this sucks so much ass. Wal-Mart is the dumbest fucking company in the world. I went to Wal-Mart tonight to ask how many PS3s they are going to get and the dumbassed kid behind the counter said," They've postponed them till January." What an idiot. It's like he didn't even know I was talking, but then he tried to talk me into getting a Wii in November. What a fool.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 14, 2006)

[Z'Y].Tsubasa.Chronicle.s2.19.vosta.[B55EC8E4].avi

Man some people need to get laid. Dam things like this kinda iritate me do gooder parents who try to control over people's lives.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 14, 2006)

this Weeks IGN weekly also involves PS3. its 14 mins long and all the Editor and Cheifs of IGN in each section are gathered in this . a must watch and i agree with basically all what  they said through this video.


Click here.

ITs IGN weekly 29.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 14, 2006)

That's because your a Nintendo Fanboy. Anyway, some of the points are alright and I agree with the PS3 editor that said no new systems look all that great right now. For me though, the best looking one looks to be PS3, but all of them still have a long way to go.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2006)

Like the guy says, PS3 - wait = worthy of the money. Wii will MOST likly be this holiday's system but i think, in the long run, PS3 will overcome it, cause as people been saying, give it a few months and here comes the BIG ass games everybody's wants. So i agree Nintendo will be THIS christmas gift. Next year, i'd go with PS3. Still most excited with PS3, very glad with XBOX 360, disapointed with Wii.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 14, 2006)

I agree Crazy, that's what I think. 

Eventually the PS3 will overcome, just like the PS2 did compared to the Gamecube. he GC was ahead in the beginning but we all saw what happened. The same thing happened to the PSX when it came out.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 14, 2006)

> Weekly Famitsu has conducted an online poll on the question "which next-generation console you wish to play the most?", the results are:
> 
> 1. 47.9% - None
> 2. 35.6% - PlayStation 3
> ...



It doesn't look like the Wii has much of a lead as people may have thought.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Like the guy says, PS3 - wait = worthy of the money. Wii will MOST likly be this holiday's system but i think, in the long run, PS3 will overcome it, cause as people been saying, give it a few months and here comes the BIG ass games everybody's wants. So i agree Nintendo will be THIS christmas gift. Next year, i'd go with PS3. Still most excited with PS3, very glad with XBOX 360, disapointed with Wii.



well next year the wii will also have BIG ass games like metroid, mario galaxy, and smashbros brawl. but i also agree with the ps3 since its getting devilmaycry4 and mgs4 late next year. 

i dont think the ps3 will overcome it, but if it does, it's gonna be really close


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 14, 2006)

The Metroid Games aren't as popular as you may think. The first prime did sell well but the 2nd one didn't. Also the Metroid Games both 2D and 3D have never been popular in Japan. So it's not exactly a system seller like Super Smash Bros, Zelda and Mario games are.

God I can't wait for Zelda...


----------



## Hylian (Oct 14, 2006)

the 2nd one was kinda wierd, but the first one was awesomee. corruptions looks like its defintely gonna be better with the wiimote controls and online  
the demo looked fun too..


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah I'm also looking forward to the third MP game on the Wii. Who knows I'll probably sell better then it did on Gamecube because of the Wii mote.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Oct 15, 2006)

I've had the opportunity to check out metroid but wasnt overlly impressed. As all have figured by now, the wii lives and dies with gameplay. Metroid did for me the same thing that most of the wii games i've played did for me, it was awesome as hell at first but then the feeling of excitement dies off. 

You want to know whats really crazy about the wii? Nintendo's whole plan is to get everybody gathered around the console again in a family or friend oriented environment, however the biggest games for it that they've mentioned are SINGLE PLAYER GAMES. Mario Galaxy, Zelda, Metroid(should have multiplayer mode). The only one they've actually mentioned was SSB(which will be awesome). Im waiting till games like SSB, Mario Kart, and all the Mario sports games come out before i can say i'll agree with their agenda.  They need more multiplayer games.

I read ign's article on the ps3 controller and was dissappointed because i love the way it feels. Its almost exactly like what we have just a hell of a lot lighter. To me it feels great. Its almost as if you forget the damn thing is in your hand sometimes. For games like Shadow of the Colossus where, i lost touch and the controller and more with the character it would have benefited me even more to have something so light in my hand. All and its its what you know just less heavy. 

I agree with Gutsu and Kyuubi on the PS3 launch being more empressive. What killed the Wii launch for me was the fact that the 2 games i wanted the most werent even originally developed for the system. I've said a million times and i'll say it a million times more Zelda is a GAMECUBE GAME. Then there's Trama Center, one of the best DS games on the market...wait did i say ds? exactly...other than that i want rayman and thats its.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> well next year the wii will also have BIG ass games like metroid, mario galaxy, and smashbros brawl. but i also agree with the ps3 since its getting devilmaycry4 and mgs4 late next year.
> 
> i dont think the ps3 will overcome it, but if it does, it's gonna be really close



Yes but the majority of games LOOKING forward to are more on the PS3 side compared to Wii since the Wii has Zelda already OUT on launch compared to PS3 having Metal Gear Solid four, devil may cry 4, Lair, eight days, and more. Either way i see the PS3 selling more next year, not in total since Wii will have more Wii's out but in the total outcome, it'll be alot closer.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sweet Jesus, a wireless Arcade stick for under 40 dollars. Sign me up.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2006)

Where's the first two fighting sticks? D:


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 15, 2006)

Probably on Playstation and Playstation 2.n00b.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 15, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> Probably on Playstation and Playstation 2.n00b.



never heard of it..

maybe they're adding '3' since it's ps3 :amazed


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 15, 2006)

I reiterate.n00b.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 15, 2006)

I want that Joystick now so I can play tekken 6 with it.BTW do anyone knows when Tekken 6 drops?


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 15, 2006)

AbaraiRenji said:


> .
> 
> I agree with Gutsu and Kyuubi on the PS3 launch being more empressive. What killed the Wii launch for me was the fact that the 2 games i wanted the most werent even originally developed for the system. I've said a million times and i'll say it a million times more Zelda is a GAMECUBE GAME. Then there's Trama Center, one of the best DS games on the market...wait did i say ds? exactly...other than that i want rayman and thats its.



You know I wanted Rayman too but then I saw the gameplay videos.. it's basicly Mario Party lost interested in that sort of game since Mario Party 2 lol. Also some of the games in Rayman look boring though the game looks great just not interested in that type of game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 15, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> That's because your a Nintendo Fanboy. Anyway, some of the points are alright and I agree with the PS3 editor that said no new systems look all that great right now. For me though, the best looking one looks to be PS3, but all of them still have a long way to go.



I agreed with them because  they where all speaking logically and made sense. this is why i agreed with them ( all of them )  i was more shocked about the call of duty 3 statements though that was rather suprising.


about the factor 5 thing. well its quite funny now that there making games for DS rather than PSP and there complaining about power ?  intresting.

ya Rayman and Red Steel and a few others are basically the only Wii Exlsuive ground up games for its launch.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

Rayman is now looking horrible, no story, mini-games? Yeah i'd pass that shit up -_-


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 16, 2006)

PS3insider (from another forum) has given us info and info time and time again so he says this about Tekken 6. He says that Tekken 6 won't be released for atleast 10 months from now because Namco's getting ready for RR7 and they want to focus all of their attention on it so when RR7 is done it will all be on T6. 

He also says it's only 20% done.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto, they have any pics of Tekken 6?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 16, 2006)

after the initial launch, when does ps3 restock?


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 16, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> PS3insider (from another forum) has given us info and info time and time again so he says this about Tekken 6. He says that Tekken 6 won't be released for atleast 10 months from now because Namco's getting ready for RR7 and they want to focus all of their attention on it so when RR7 is done it will all be on T6.
> 
> He also says it's only 20% done.




That's a good thing, take your time on games and make them the best they can be, and peole are dissing Tekken 6 Graphics and they've only got 20% done. For 20%, those graphics own.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 16, 2006)

Don't seem to have an edit button at the moment. So to naruto, nobody knows when they'll restock, but they are confident that they will have 2 million out by Christmas.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 16, 2006)

wow awesome thanks ,reps


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Rayman is now looking horrible, no story, mini-games? Yeah i'd pass that shit up -_-



Thats the console versions. The DS version has a story, as is like the original Rayman in a gameplay sense.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah well this is the PS3 thread so I guess he was talking about the console version and not the handheld what ever.

Rayman is just one of those games I do a scrape on I won't be like ''Shit cous raymans comming out next month must get'' Nah I will just pick it up if I see it selling cheap or if I get something in my head saying ''Yeah why not''.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 16, 2006)

Then I might be getting the DS version. Although the best Rayman so far was number 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2006)

No i mean console, i thought it had a story


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 16, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> Kyuubi Naruto, they have any pics of Tekken 6?



Not really. The only thing we have is the 05' E3 video where someone from Namco said it was realtime graphics. We don't know if he's telling the truth though.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 16, 2006)

Most likely telling the truth. MotorStorm pretty much hit their CGI video with real-time graphics.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 16, 2006)

First PS3 Commercial:



Feels epic... :amazed


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2006)

Can't wait til Nov.17 just like everyone else.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 16, 2006)

Honestly, how the hell is that supposed to attract customers?

So aliens are bringing the PS3 to our rooftops?

WTF Sony?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2006)

ExoSkel said:


> Honestly, how the hell is that supposed to attract customers?
> 
> So aliens are bringing the PS3 to our rooftops?
> 
> WTF Sony?



Think somthing that looks resonably cool is bad? Check this shit out...

Link removed


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 16, 2006)

How the hell is that ad considered cool? It's more like a child abuse ad.

As for the 360 commercial, it's for the japanese people. THE JAPANESE. Good ridiance.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 16, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:


> That really felt more like a Spiderman trailer to me.
> 
> If it weren't for the date at the end, I would have thought it was for Spiderman 3. Especially considering the text is the same.
> 
> They didn't put a PS3 anywhere in it, so there's no reason for me to think otherwise.



Well it was more of a teaser then a full in your face PS3 add. It's just to "rile up" people make them say "Woah did I just see PS3 at the very end?"

Sony made SpiderMan so there basicly using the same font of their movie... ZOMG They ripoff of their own movie There DOOOMMED!!! lol


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2006)

I know i love when people go "STOLE SM3 FONT< BASTARDS" stupid fucks don't know sony makes spider-man  

Exo - No excuse for the stupid ass chermercial of XBOX 360. Who cares we all know which is the worst system without the chermercials.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Who cares we all know which is the worst system without the chermercials.


No we don't.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't get the whole usage of the font. I personally think it looks good, why complain?


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 16, 2006)

RockLee said:


> I don't get the whole usage of the font. I personally think it looks good, why complain?



Yes that's the problem why complain? Basicly sony haters are looking for a reason to bitch and complain anything about the PS3/Sony anothers words just another typical day on Sony related news. i.e. bitching/hating.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah to me there is no reason to bash on the actual font, isn't spiderman in turn produced by sony in anycase? Regardless it is a font I call it scraping the bottom of the barrel. Anyway have to leave shit.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah it's by Sony and yeah Sony's using something they did. That's why it doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2006)

SPider man is distriputed by Sony not produced. the people who are the producers of  spider man do not work for sony.

and i can careless what font they use to be honest it looked good thats all that matters. Though the overall trailer was not that appealing.

plus if anyone noticed 16 seconds in in the kids left eye it has a 3 in it!


the commerical did represent spaceships because of the technology there releasing basically thats what i got from it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2006)

That PS3 ad really, REALLY, is stupid, the PS9 commercial ad for the PS2 was like, 25 times better than that.

Best part of the whole ad - the shota getting dressed to go on the roof for the mysterious, evil, shadow 3.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 17, 2006)

That's what I liked. The waiting for a new arrival part. Something they've never seen before. That's what I got out of it.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 17, 2006)

> P L A Y S T A T I O N   3
> 
> - Rockstar North mentioned that the PS3 version of Grand Theft Auto IV will have exclusive new areas which link into the main world in GTAIV, the new areas will most likely be smaller islands linking to the main world. (Source: Eurogamers)



Sounds good should give us a few more hours of gameplay.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 17, 2006)

I just saw the commercial too, and I actually did have no clue what so ever it was PS3 until the very end, very atmospheric though.

About GTA, that's good, so now 360 and PS3 are both getting thier own exclusive content?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 17, 2006)

I want to play the PS3 sooo bad right now.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 17, 2006)

It makes more sense than Microsoft's earlier commercials.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 17, 2006)

lol just saw that ps3 commercial. why does it look like something from e.t.  
i probably wouldnt even notice that it was ps3 commercial if i hadnt read 
that it was first..


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

PS3 > You


----------



## Gunners (Oct 17, 2006)

You know when you go to movies and you see a bunch of random shit before you figure out what movie it is, ( speakin of the ads) well samething. It's done for a reason.

Build up suspension, after a while they will release more detailed adverts.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 17, 2006)

gunners said:


> You know when you go to movies and you see a bunch of random shit before you figure out what movie it is, ( speakin of the ads) well samething. It's done for a reason.
> 
> Build up suspension, after a while they will release more detailed adverts.



Bell sounds *Ding* *Ding* *Ding* *Ding*

You are correct sir this is only to build up suspension as I said it's nothing more then a teaser rather then a full on add well it is an add but meant to been as a teaser for the PS3.

Later on near the launch you'll be seeing more detailed PS3 cormmericals but for now we'll be seeing this teasers.

I wonder why some people don't get this?


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 17, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> It makes more sense than Microsoft's earlier commercials.


Actually it doesn't. It doesn't make any sense at all with all those kids coming outside with their backpacks (why did they bring it? Maybe to put the big ol PS3 in... cause the damned thing is so heavy they have to carry it on their backs...)

Anyway, the PS3 commercial is shitty just as much as early 360 commerical.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 17, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:


> I don't want to get into an arguement but I will say this.
> 
> I don't like Microsoft's early commercials, but at least I understand that they're an ad for the 360. I don't get that with this commercial.
> 
> But I don't want to be banned, so I won't pursue the matter futher.




So the first thing you thought of when all those people were jumping around and fake shooting people was 360? Well then i don't see how you couldn't get PS3 from this commercial.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 17, 2006)

That shooting people commercial was banned, and it was awesome, but regardless, this is just a commercial, and appearantly it is a pretty effective one, because we are all arguing about it =/


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep! I liked it and i liked the shooting one, both were cool ^_^


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm not saying it sucked, I'm just saying it had less relevance to the console in question than this one.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 17, 2006)

I beg to differ, it was like playing an FPS in RL, like one of their launch titles, PDZ, but I don't know of any game ever where you are a little kid and you get a backpack and go on the roof, that isn't even a game from what I know of. But I digress, they are still just commercials.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

^Are you dumb!? Little kid with backpack...have you've seen the character from resistance...duh!


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 18, 2006)

slimscane said:


> I beg to differ, it was like playing an FPS in RL, like one of their launch titles, PDZ, but I don't know of any game ever where you are a little kid and you get a backpack and go on the roof, that isn't even a game from what I know of. But I digress, they are still just commercials.




Sorry, you are reading way too much into it buddy. In that commercial you had to wait till the very end just to see Xbox 360, at least with the PS3 one they show you a three before you get to the end.

New videos of PS3 launch titles released at IGN.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 18, 2006)

Xbox 360 ad with the Crazy Old Lady>>>>All ads ever made.

I saw the vids of Sonic the Hedgehog and...my opinion of it going to be a fest a lackluster STILL stands. The jumping sounds so out of place really, like 'wtf was this taken from another game' like the Sonic-like sounds in New Super Mario Bros.

I hope the game is good, but I ain't really counting on it, I'm more of hoping and praying this isn't the near final version being shown.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Oct 18, 2006)

maybe the commercial has nothing to do with the console itself, maybe its symbolizing something else. I mean they all have backpacks and are getting up early, standing outside, it is clearly something they have been waiting for. Almost like the mothership or something like that. Dont forget the whole motto is play beyond. Who the hell knows exactly what they wanted you to take away but like someone said earlier, love it or hate it people are still talking about it. Objective Complete, period.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ^Are you dumb!? Little kid with backpack...have you've seen the character from resistance...duh!


Now that you mention it! I do see the resemblance! Of COURSE!

It all makes sense now.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 18, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Xbox 360 ad with the Crazy Old Lady>>>>All ads ever made.
> 
> I saw the vids of Sonic the Hedgehog and...my opinion of it going to be a fest a lackluster STILL stands. The jumping sounds so out of place really, like 'wtf was this taken from another game' like the Sonic-like sounds in New Super Mario Bros.
> 
> I hope the game is good, but I ain't really counting on it, I'm more of hoping and praying this isn't the near final version being shown.



I agree on what I've seen of Sonic, it looks to be lackluster, but still not as bad as a lot of you make it out to be. But who cares about Sonic when Virtua Fighter 5 looks so amazingly awesome. The graphics are just so damn good.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 18, 2006)

> Joystiq linked to some "leaked" shots of a few Playstation 3 titles that will make up their answer to Live Arcade/Shop Channel - and they're stunning. Okay, the Sudoku doesn't really look stunning, but they did the best they could with the available material. I'll say it again: for those games whose primary goal is not juggling integers, I find the quality of these images shocking.
> 
> Sony's online service (which shall remain nameless!) is "free," but there's not a Goddamn thing on this Earth free.  Someone is always paying for it, it's just a matter of how much, and how long they're willing to continue doing it. I'm not making a dark proclamation, unless you think the way the world operates is dark and I'm simply reaffirming your position.  In this case, you are paying for it.  Not with an explicit charge, but they're betting that we'll find their steaming electronic smorgasbord irresistable.  They're right, too.  I'm not even buying one of the Goddamn things, and already the saliva has beguin to well.
> 
> ...



Hmm...so quotes don't count as text now


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 18, 2006)

Do you have a link to this article?


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 18, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:


> Every one of you consistently misunderstands my point.
> 
> My point is that nothing about that advert says "I'M FOR THE PS3!" unless you're a PS3 fan and know all about it already.
> 
> ...



Again it's to make people watching the cormmercial say "Huh what's this looks interesting" *keeps watching* The number three is shown several times.

At the very end it shows "11.17.06"  "The Wait Is Over"

*"PLAYSTATION 3"*

Guess you miss that part huh?


----------



## pajamas (Oct 18, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> Again it's to make people watching the cormmercial say "Huh what's this looks interesting" *keeps watching* The number three is shown several times.
> 
> At the very end it shows "11.17.06" "The Wait Is Over"
> 
> ...


Hmm... yep, I did.  

Oh well, I deleted all of my previous posts relating to that bit's nonexistence.

I apoligize to everyone I argued with, I didn't see that ending >_<


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 18, 2006)

Well I'm not going to beat a man while his down. (I've actually done that in School kicking a kid while he was down but that's the old me) It's understable you miss that part the auido sort of turns off before the PS3 logo is shown so you must have thought it ended and moved on I nearly did that on my first watch but then I saw the PS3 logo.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 18, 2006)

the good: 30 hour charge =D
the bad: batteries non-replacable, you have to buy a new controller when they die D=


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 18, 2006)

slimscane said:


> the good: 30 hour charge =D
> the bad: batteries non-replacable, *you have to buy a new controller when they die D=*


ROFL, are you fucking serious?


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 19, 2006)

When they die, you mean 10 years after you've bought one?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah they are rechargeable the way you metioned it, it sounds as if they die normal time and you have to throw them out. 

And even so when the batteries finally die you don't play it wireless anymore you would use the usb cord I am assuming.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank got they aren't anything like AA batteries or I would seriously be pissed. I'm guessing the controller will die in around 5 years or something.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2006)

It's probably like the PSP battery; it's rechargable, but you should be able to remove it and replace it.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 19, 2006)

If there really is no replacement plan, then that is seriously lame.


Jesus Christ!  Now Europeans _can't_ get PS3 until 2007! What?!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2006)

Jesus, when it looked like they were on a good role, bad fucking news that turns Sony into shoot the broken foot Sony again.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2006)

slimscane said:


> If there really is no replacement plan, then that is seriously lame.
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ!  Now Europeans _can't_ get PS3 until 2007! What?!




Good, couldn't play your movies on it if you have a US or japanese one


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 19, 2006)

That' a good thing for Japan and US actually. Being able to import would just short supply US and Japan on the already low volume of units.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 19, 2006)

Gaara09 said:


> i just got one thing to say nintendo is far better than sony



If you are blind and deaf maybe.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow, I can't beleive you are trying to pull this asshat-ish move by Sony as a GOOD one.

I guess the hardcore fanboys can even find the most negative articles about something they like to have some 'positive' elements.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 19, 2006)

> Wow, I can't beleive you are trying to pull this asshat-ish move by Sony as a GOOD one.



Yeah it is good news I would do the samething, there is a reason why it has been released in the US first, if they wanted other regions to have it it would be that way. Selling overseas would shorten their software sales. Also for the people who expect it too come more would be disapointed, majority overseas know they can't get it now.



> I guess the hardcore fanboys can even find the most negative articles about something they like to have some 'positive' elements.



But it isn't negative and I don't know why you are complaining, I remember you saying something like you would wait for a few years till you get yours?



> e're trying to protect consumers from being sold hardware that does not conform to strict EU or UK consumer safety standards, due to voltage supply differences et cetera; is not - in PS3's case - backwards compatible with either PS1 or PS2 software; will not play European Blu-Ray movies or DVDs; and will not be covered by warranty.""



Pretty much what I was going to say also.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2006)

How the FUCK is it good news? Most of the PS3's WILL be sold on eBay, but now it basicly eliminates the Euro land from even getting one cause they will be borked.

Considering the fact it takes many months to code NTSC/JP to PAL successfully, thats the sole reason you people got delay'd.

Importing one directly would cost less than actually buying one in some Euro places at retail.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 19, 2006)

> How the FUCK is it good news? Most of the PS3's WILL be sold on eBay, but now it basicly eliminates the Euro land from even getting one cause they will be borked.



One lay back on the swearing. Two answer to your question, the people who it was supposed to get to first get the chance to purchase one it will be a sell out, they set it up so it goes to a set group first going abroid ruins this plan.

Second it is good for the people in EU if they purchased a PS3 and it screwed up what exactly would they do, waranty would be screwed up. Also power setting like what they said companies have to go by something called health and safety, ( one useful thing I learnt in tec) anyway each country has diffrent standards, since this is made for the US its standards mightn't reach the EU standards for sellable items.



> Considering the fact it takes many months to code NTSC/JP to PAL successfully, thats the sole reason you people got delay'd.


Is it? I didn't really know that thought the systems were regional free, regardless I don't see how this is relevent? It didn't come to the EU as they didn't meet production line.



> Importing one directly would cost less than actually buying one in some Euro places at retail. But really, finding news like this, limiting the people who WANT ONE NOW, is fucking retarded, period. You can't say it isn't, and if you think it isn't than, you, whomever is it, are a dipfuck.



I would be happy if you didn't call me a ''Dipfuck'' or anyone else who shares a similar view, it isn't really necissary. The news isn't that bad importing for various reasons isn't good. The released it in America first as they want to sell it to the american market first. Sony is a business and they make their choices looking on these facts if it was profitable to allow imports they would choose that path, it most likely isn't and for various reasons it is bad for the consumers so I back their choice.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2006)

Please, first off, don't give me order to watch my e-text. I can post what I want as long as I don't post something horrible like CP or JB or by a request of someone with power.

You honestly can't be serious that you agree with the retarded idea of limiting a market who wants to buy it when it is released in the main, important regions. Because then I wholeheartedly stand behind what I said; Limiting people on what they can buy with their OWN interest in mind is retarded, period.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 19, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> How the FUCK is it good news? Most of the PS3's WILL be sold on eBay, but now it basicly eliminates the Euro land from even getting one cause they will be borked.
> 
> Considering the fact it takes many months to code NTSC/JP to PAL successfully, thats the sole reason you people got delay'd.
> 
> Importing one directly would cost less than actually buying one in some Euro places at retail. But really, finding news like this, limiting the people who WANT ONE NOW, is fucking retarded, period. You can't say it isn't, and if you think it isn't than, you, whomever is it, are a dipfuck.



100% true 

making anything this trivial illegal is just dumb


----------



## Gunners (Oct 19, 2006)

> Please, first off, don't give me order to watch my e-text. I can post what I want as long as I don't post something horrible like CP or JB or by a request of someone with power.



Stop calling people a ''Dipfuck'' and swearing, the thread in general is going cool and I don't really want to see it skip back 3 months.



> You honestly can't be serious that you agree with the retarded idea of limiting a market who wants to buy it when it is released in the main, important regions. Because then I wholeheartedly stand behind what I said; Limiting people on what they can buy with their OWN interest in mind is retarded, period.



No it isn't retarded it is business. The people in the EU will get their's when the time comes, what happens when they dry out the supplies in the US. The balanced it out this way to cut back on shortages, imports would make the problem worse. Like I said I stand by sony's decission and I don't see that as a reason to lable me a ''Dipfuck''.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2006)

Because you are basicly supporting the idea of 'lol u cant import if u want it now but have to wait when we lump it to your region', which IS retarded.

If people want to get a US PS3 in Europe, they have every damn right to. And thats what Im saying, if you disagree with that you are a dipfuck, in and out. They want it, let them have it if they have the means to obtain it.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 19, 2006)

> Because you are basicly supporting the idea of 'lol u cant import if u want it now but have to wait when we lump it to your region', which IS retarded.



Yeah I think it is a smart reason, it is done to make sure the PS3 goes where they want it, if it sells overseas they are likely too loose out on software sales. Also since the PS3 is set to release in America first the rush will be somewhat worse, because people in EU are not expecting it as it isn't out, there isn't a die rush for it at the moment with people asking shops when they will be back in stock etc.



> If people want to get a US PS3 in Europe, they have every damn right to. And thats what Im saying, if you disagree with that you are a dipfuck, in and out. They want it, let them have it if they have the means to obtain it



If a country has shortage on food and I got in and purchase all of theirs out when I am set to get mine in a while that isn't right. Probably a crappy analogy but I see it that way.

If people in the EU buy it the shortage will be worse for the people in the US.

Also health and safety issues, if something happens they could be help responsible or overall it could lower their rep.

Overall I wasn't something I cared about if they allowed imports I wouldn't be fussed but I can see why they have banned it and I don't disagree with them.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2006)

Please, their rep can't get any worse after the battery bomb'd event they had with the Dell computer blowing up and that wonderful picture of it just blown apart.

You can't even COMPARE starving people to purchase one damned video game console. That is so different comparing them is like comparing the mental capacity of a science teacher to a dead brain mexican 4 year old. Besides, there WILL be hectic rushes for a PS3, what would it mean if one Euro dood won the console on Ebay against 50 other doods? It's not going to be a damn takeover or anything, so there shouldn't be a god damned problem.

The ONLY single thing NTSC/JP consoles have issues with PAL is on some TV's, but of course, importers useally make sure they have the means to play it on the TV without blitzkreg screens. Same thing when people pirate; they make sure they have the means and know hows to do it.

By the way you support this silly 'warning' anyhow makes me question how far would you go to continue to think they made 'teh good choiceurz'. Would you support them if they flat out banned imports of any game from another region, even though that is more retarded than this?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 19, 2006)

> You can't even COMPARE starving people to purchase one damned video game console. That is so different comparing them is like comparing the mental capacity of a science teacher to a dead brain mexican 4 year old. Besides, there WILL be hectic rushes for a PS3, what would it mean if one Euro dood won the console on Ebay against 50 other doods? It's not going to be a damn takeover or anything, so there shouldn't be a god damned problem.



Did I say they were starving? In anycase I was refering too the somewhat greed behind it. Oh and from that point of view if they banned selling the console on ebay for godly prices I wouldn't be annoyed by that either, there is a small amount available at launch, I think top priority should go to those who plan on keeping it and those who live in the country, if they are doing something to make sure that the people they priorotise most at the moment get it I don't have a problem.



> By the way you support this silly 'warning' anyhow makes me question how far would you go to continue to think they made 'teh good choiceurz'. Would you support them if they flat out banned imports of any game from another region, even though that is more retarded than this?



You make it sound like I am being a fanboy over it? Anyway because I support them for this choice doesn't mean I would support them every step they make, if they banned imports on games I would be annoyed if they keep a lock down on the consoles for the whole duration I would find that stupid also. But I accept the fact that at the moment there are shortages on the console certain people are priorotised higher to make sure they get it they make certain steps, I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2006)

gunners said:


> I think top priority should go to those who plan on keeping it



Sorry to burst your bubble, but I can practically guarentee at least 50% MINIMUM of the PS3's bought at launch WILL be sold on ebay. You can practically gain triple the amount of the PS3. Someone bought a TICKET to get the PS3 and payed over $1000, so they know the profit rush is right there, and only fools aren't going to jump in at it.

I would say around early 2007 you will get a influx of people buying it just to buy it, and not make a killing profit off it.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 19, 2006)

> Sorry to burst your bubble, but I can practically guarentee at least 50% MINIMUM of the PS3's bought at launch WILL be sold on ebay. You can practically gain triple the amount of the PS3. Someone bought a TICKET to get the PS3 and payed over $1000, so they know the profit rush is right there, and only fools aren't going to jump in at it.



Yeah I kinda gathered that so the bubble hasn't been burst. Why I said _think_, yeah people will do it I would do it. But if I was the company there could be reasons why I wouldn't like it and if they did something to clamp down on auctions I wouldn't blame them either. Personally I wouldn't buy something for 2k when patience allows me to pay 500.



> I would say around early 2007 you will get a influx of people buying it just to buy it, and not make a killing profit off it.



yeah that is what will most likely happen. But they have taken steps to allow people they priorotise to get it and to somewhat balance it out, that is through banning imports. Overall I don't disagree with them for doing it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm happy as hell, the less will be sold outside of US and i need a PS3 eventually so i'll now get it sooner. Try not to think so negative about everything Julius


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2006)

Less will be sold outwards of the US yes, but I don't think that will change how hard it would be to get one. Instead of Euro doods getting in on the hassle of getting one, you just have US doods, and it still will be hard, sorta like the 360, but MUCH harder.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2006)

Why would it be much harder? 360 had less...point is either me or one of my friends will be able to get one alot sooner = me getting to play ealier = win


----------



## Gunners (Oct 19, 2006)

But they wish it to be sold in the US, so if more US doods own it plan succesful.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes, but really, they shouldn't outright ban a import of it. If a person gets higher on the ebay bids and gets it, they have a right to get it and have it, regardless where they live.

It would be harder cause you still have flocks of people after it, and you only eliminated a small portion of euro doods who would import, where there would be a chance they wouldnt get it like most US doods.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 19, 2006)

They want it circulating in the US so they did that. It isn't hard to understand. For what ever reason they want to keep it in the US, I respect their decission there are reasons why they made this choice reasons I can agree with.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2006)

I think it's a good idea. I mean maybe cause i live in the US but i think it's great, hopefully get to play it the first day now


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2006)

I dont think limiting a few hundred euro's from TRYING to get it raises a chance of you getting it, it just makes the hunt have a small capacity of people hunting for it.

I honestly doubt anyone here is really going to get it in it's pure first shipment, after the fact many retailers are only giving tickets saying you can POSSIBLY get a PS3.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2006)

Only person i know who will get one is my friend geremy cause he has the first ticket, ima defently play it at his house the first day. As for Euro's, i'm sure they don't mind, most where getting it when it came there anyway...


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 19, 2006)

Woot that's great news.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 19, 2006)

I suppose it's good for me because I want to get it on the 4th installment.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow, Belmont, I am on your side. I am astonished that some of these people are even pretending that something like that isn't bad. You live in the UK for Christ's gunners, how could you say that them making it illegal for you not to wait until 2007 a _good_, let along a not so bad, or _not_ really crappy thing. I am being serious, I am absolutely bewildered.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2006)

^Sucks to be you then 



21 Release games, list is very impressive IMO. I liked PSP's and XBOX 360 but this one pretty much tops it ^_^


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 19, 2006)

Sony is god and anyone who thinks otherwise deserves death...Nintendo-fans are heathens who will be smited where they stand when the savior...the PS3 returns and the rays of it's glorious being burn the flesh of those infedels. And Xbox...well just owning an Xbox is punishment enough really.

-Sony Fan Boi


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2006)

^Wow...rep?


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree he deserves rep for what he said brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 19, 2006)

about the whole debate on the illegal issue.

its good for Sony 

bad for European gamers.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 19, 2006)

Trailer for Enchant Arm for the PS3.

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Hylian (Oct 20, 2006)

slimscane said:


> the good: 30 hour charge =D
> the bad: batteries non-replacable, you have to buy a new controller when they die D=



seriously? disposible ps3 controllers?  

the bad really outweighs the good there. especially since each controller's
like $50 or something


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah and do you KNOW how long batteries last in those things? Like 3-5 years...


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 20, 2006)

Longer than that.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 20, 2006)

> Wow, Belmont, I am on your side. I am astonished that some of these people are even pretending that something like that isn't bad. You live in the UK for Christ's gunners, how could you say that them making it illegal for you not to wait until 2007 a good, let along a not so bad, or not really crappy thing. I am being serious, I am absolutely bewildered.



Ohh, I am not pretending it is not bad, I actually don't think it is that bad. I live in the UK but I never planned on getting a import in anycase. Sony wishes to circulate the PS3 in the US first probably to get software sales etc. so they took steps to make sure it happens that way, I don't think its that bad it is benificial to the people in the US as there is less shortage. For people in the uk it benifits idiots who would buy and import and wonder why it isn't backwards compatible. 

I don't actually care about waiting till 2007 it was done as there are shortages, now imports make them releasing it at diffrent times kinda pointless. If they wanted it to circulate in EU they would divide it out that way, so far they wish to push it in the US and they are taking steps to allow that.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 20, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah and do you KNOW how long batteries last in those things? Like 3-5 years...



oh it doesnt really matter then i guess, since i usually loose/break my controllers
in a year


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 20, 2006)

is it true that resistance can only run at 780p(or whatever) because else the performance goes down?


----------



## Aman (Oct 20, 2006)

Wait a minute, importing it will be illegal? 

I feel bad for the european importers. Anyways, what did I miss while I was away?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

Lots of good news


----------



## Aman (Oct 20, 2006)

Tell me.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 20, 2006)

Everything that KN posted.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2006)

Not wowed by any of what KN posted really, just info of the blabber jabber. Now the videos of said games, those are wow-ness indeed.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 20, 2006)

Which is what he posted as well. If you are talking about Blast Factor, etc.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

God PS3 is lookin so nice


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

Just fuckin WoW'S ME


----------



## pajamas (Oct 20, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Just fuckin WoW'S ME


Those character models are beautiful, but I'm sad to see that the shadows don't interactbased on ground textures (they don't bend when the ground changed , nor am I all that impressed with said textures.

But DAMN do those character and animal models look good! *drools*


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 20, 2006)

No "Achievement" System for the PS3

Mirror 1

Not like it really changes the way you play games though. XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2006)

Lawl their legs clip through their cloths on in at least 2 models on that pic.

But rly, it's fukken cool.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 20, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Just fuckin WoW'S ME



Crazy now you know better,that screen shot is actually hi-res watch the game in action,although it really looks amazing it's not nothing new folks.
Click here.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 20, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Just fuckin WoW'S ME




Woah I didn't know that Zodd from Berserk was in that game too!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> Crazy now you know better,that screen shot is actually hi-res watch the game in action,although it really looks amazing it's not nothing new folks.
> Click here.



...are you insain...





If you ever played dragonguard like i did and love them, this is like a dream come true, the upgrade version, god it looks so fun. *Yes those are In-game*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2006)

Still looks very pretty 

And im sorta lawling at some man who posts in here, graoning for teh PS3-ness, who apparently is offended or upset by my small 'complaint' of there being clipping, and I won't say his name unless he says something about it. It's been in games for ages, like I give a damn or care if it's going to be in the next.

I feel clipping will NEVER be out of gaming. Never.

Though crazy...saying Lair is like Drakenguard...doesn't give me strong hopes for something win >___>

Now, comparing it to Panzer Dragoon, THERE I see win.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

I mean dragon guard concept, like using dragon to fight but also being able to fight without him. I love dragonguard just wasn't fully pollished IMO. As for the "guy" Talking about clipping, when that's out of gaming i'll be 40+


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2006)

I think personally, there HAS to be more games with Dragons. They have the best damned roles as bosses, get the best summons, have the coolest traits, but rarely get a game covering them.

I haven't really followed Lair, but by chance, can you get off your dragons and get into combat?

I certainly hope that's much better than Rouge Squadron 3's ground gameplay.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

They haven't shown if you can get off but i'm pretty sure you can as you can mount your dragon. We'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2006)

Story details and the like covered yet?


----------



## supersayainkakashi (Oct 20, 2006)

Hmm can you compare the specs of all 3 systems at once please?

And this aint the PS3, but it is a PS2 and it is nice


----------



## RockLee (Oct 20, 2006)

Totally awesome. Those graphics sell systems.

Although... Why does it have to have to clip through clothing. I fucking hated that this gen, and now it carries over into next?

Oh well, it isn't done, and with the PS3's power, I'm sure that'll be taken care of.

Right?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

No, clipping will always be here, it's almost impossible not to be...


----------



## pajamas (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll be on my deathbed when they finally get rid of clipping.

My son (who won't actually exist) will burst in the door and say, "OMG DAD! THUR IS NO CLIPING IN GAME LOL!" and then I'll be so excited I'll have a heart attack and never be able to play it.

So depressing T-T


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

Clipping doesn't bother me, for godsakes your on a godzilla dragon, who gives a shit about clipping?


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 20, 2006)

You also don't really notice much clipping in games nowadays. Exceot for wrestling games, I mean god damn you'd think I could do a suplex on somone by now without them going through a guy, but what can you do?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

^Still, games fun as fuck


----------



## MS81 (Oct 21, 2006)

What's clipping?


----------



## supersayainkakashi (Oct 21, 2006)

The nintendo head guy once said, whats more real? A character with 5 fingers and clipping issues, or a character with 4 fingers and no clipping?

Clipping is when the physics of a game are not done properly at some points and an object goes through another that should not.

Example, in some 3d fighting games, you can punch THROUGH someone, or in some action games your sword can go through a wall and hit someone, when it should not.

Or in madden, when you can like....stick your arm through a guy to tackle him, instead of around him....that is clipping


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2006)

Nintendo should keep it's mouth shut...There best games have clipping as well *Mario/Super Smash/Zelda* I don't know what the hell there talking about.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 21, 2006)

Hhmm I don't know clipping doesn't iritate me gravely, well I dislike it too a degree like some games it just looks slack. If they got rid of it I would be happy but if it is around a little bit I don't really care.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2006)

Read it wrong, calm down. Either way clipping doesn't bother me.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 21, 2006)

God Leon you get fustrated so easily, chill down.

Eitherway clipping is something I dislike but not something I actually care about, if the game is at a fast pace you sometimes don't notice it.


----------



## Aman (Oct 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Nintendo should keep it's mouth shut...There best games have clipping as well *Mario/Super Smash/Zelda* I don't know what the hell there talking about.




Clipping has been going on forever, doesn't bother me even though it would be better without it.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 21, 2006)

Clipping is like that bothersome nagging pain that will never go away. You just have to deal with it (which I managed to do) and accept that it is a normal way of life and the world is not coming to an end. I honestly doubt this generation whether it be the PS3, XBox 360 or the Wii will fix the clipping problem. Because afterall the whole clipping thing falls on the developers hands.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

I think people would be more irritated at a sword hitting a wall and rebounding making you die then to have the sword go through the wall and hit the opponent XD


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 22, 2006)

i'll never be able to afford one i'm so poor...ugh i'll just wait until the price droops


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 22, 2006)

Images of the PS3 CD ripping. Custom soundtracks = awesome


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Cool Cool, burning that shit is gonna be great


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Cool Cool, burning that shit is gonna be great



burning what shit?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Music...i love that on the 360 so it's gonna be nice as hell on PS3


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Oct 22, 2006)

Cool, soon enough they won't bother making soundtracks for games, we just supplement our own.

I'll love watching Aeris die to the tune of Back in Black.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Music...i love that on the 360 so it's gonna be nice as hell on PS3



Then you mean ripping it not burning it as the ps3 cant burn cd's


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

O gosh, me so stupido, i mean ripping


----------



## pajamas (Oct 22, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I think people would be more irritated at a sword hitting a wall and rebounding making you die then to have the sword go through the wall and hit the opponent XD


Well, Eternal Darkness didn't have a sword clipping issue, or any clipping issues that I can think of. Whenever I hit a wall there's a clatter and the sword doesn't complete the strike (adding quite a bit of strategy to fights in corriders).

But indeed, I think if it rebounded and killed the player people would get pissed XD

I also think the CD ripping thing is cool, but I have a lot of music that I didn't get off of CDs, so it'd be easier for me to simply transfer to the hard drive, and I'm sure if you can't do that already then a 3rd party vendor will make a PC->PS3 transfer bit, like the 360 has.

So everything'll get there, one way or another.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

*One person is uncertin about shipments. *

*Sony Takes PS3 on Tour
In Japan.*


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 22, 2006)

Sweet, ripping CDs will be fun. Playing Resistance to the musical stylings of Weird Al will be fun.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 22, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> Sweet, ripping CDs will be fun. Playing Resistance to the musical stylings of Weird Al will be fun.


Not really, you'd start laughing so hard your eyes would close, then once they open, "You just got killed by 16,000 Chimera who took advantage of your laughter"

I could see those bastards at Insomnia coding in stuff that would do stuff like that depending on who you're listening to!

I mean, what else are they putting into that 16 GB, that's what I thought!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

If weird al was playing on my PS3, i shut it off, cause the guy is a retard...


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 22, 2006)

Thou shalt not bash Weird Al. 

That's the 11th Commandment. For God so loved the world he spoke, "Let there be Al."


----------



## pajamas (Oct 22, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> Thou shalt not bash Weird Al.


QFT!

Wow... I actually believe with this guy about something... that sorta depresses me!


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 22, 2006)

I know, weird.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 22, 2006)

Weird Al and Video Games.
The world has become quite more interesting. Doubt I'll eva try that combination eva.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2006)

What most Nintendo owners don't know is that the moment the PS3 comes out the Wii will be a thing of the past. You see Sony knew that their only real competition would be the Wii (I mean who the hell has an Xbox?), so they installed a defense mechanism into each PS3 that is to be activated on the morning of December 26th.

This mechanism, when activated will transform your PS3 into a 12-foot tall mechanized fighting machine, with dual miniguns for arms, and a six-pod missile launcher and rail gun as shoulder attachments. This form is proudly named Wii-genocide Mode.  It will exit your room silently, and begin to carry out it's main objectives.

It's first objective, to locate all Nintendo Wii's in a 50 Mile radius. It's second objective, to break into the house of the Wii owner Koolade-Man style. It's third objective, to destroy the target, while causing as much destruction to the owner's house as possible, without civillian casualties.

After all the objectives are complete, the PS3 will tell the owners of the 'Pacified House' to "Have a Nice Day!" and then move on to the next target.

It is continue exterminating Wii's until the sun begins to rise, at which time it will return to the host home, prepare breakfast for the owner, and finally transform back into 'Game mode' to await the moment the owner wishes to play it once again.

Note- that Sony is offering free re-armaments for your PS3's Wii-Genocide Mode, if you get the 4 year warranty. Note that your PS3's cooking skills will vary, depending on what you have available to cook.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2006)

^

Anyone remember when Kutaragi said "We don't care"? Well this is what he truly meant by that. 


> CE boss Ken Kutaragi has always been a bit outspoken, but even Sony's new, officially sanctioned Three Speech blog was a bit taken aback by his latest outburst - when quizzed about whether PlayStation 3 would outsell Xbox 360 and Wii, he simply said, "We don't care."The blog picks it up: "We spoke to Sony about this response, as it seemed a pretty ballsy statement to make, especially in light of how they're being perceived (arrogant, out of touch, losing the battle etc.) by press and consumers alike at the moment.
> "They told us that what Ken will have meant is that, while they have a great deal of respect for the 'competition', they have always worked to their own business plan. In essence, regardless of what anyone else does, they'll be sticking to their original plan where PS3 is concerned and won't be changing things, just because company A does this, or company B does that."
> Although it's possible, of course, that he just really doesn't care. He certainly seems bemused by all the negative press. When asked about it, he said, "It always happens."
> "When we released the PlayStation and even the PlayStation 2, I didn't see any favourable articles," he told Three Speech. "Press coverage always said: 'PlayStation will fail,' or: 'We have lost our momentum,' and blah blah blah. But we have lots of passion and confidence in both the PlayStation 3 hardware, and the software titles being produced for it."


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2006)

He's got a point, there was always bad news about PS2, look how that turned out


----------



## MS81 (Oct 23, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> He's got a point, there was always bad news about PS2, look how that turned out



hell no, The PS2 news wasn't nearly as bad as the PS3 news.


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

@KN: I'm not trying to bash or anything, but ''sticking to their original plan''? Virtual Console and completely changing their controllers out of nowhere? I'm not saying that it's not normal in the world of business, but I think you get my point. >_>





crazymtf said:


> He's got a point, there was always bad news about PS2, look how that turned out


There are still *a lot* of PS3 fans (and most of them are going to buy it later when the price drops), so I don't really see the PS3 as an underdog. It's the most likely to win, if you ask me.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2006)

I know there fans, i'm one of them, buying it in feb hopefully when i get some money.


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

So apparantely, the bad news aren't affecting the people that were going to buy it anyway. It's going to cost like 930 dollars here in Sweden. >_>


----------



## Gunners (Oct 23, 2006)

I am not really a fan of any console, if the PS3 didn't have games I want I wouldn't get it point blank. The situation now I would say they are the underdog, they are under a lot of fire and some people beleive this is the generation which will KO them.

For the PS2 I can't really remember what happened, I wasn't much of a gamer then and I didn't really care about the PS2 I got a dreamcast, when PS2 news was comming out I would have been probably 8 or 9, gums odd. Anyway what sort of things came out?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 23, 2006)

It just bothers me how you can compare 2 differant type of Tony hawk games "shrugs" i have not played it but in that video comparison you can easily see which controller has more movement and to his number 3 comment does not match up to the video at all.


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

gunners said:


> I am not really a fan of any console, if the PS3 didn't have games I want I wouldn't get it point blank.


Well, MGS4 is a PS3 exclusive for example, and I'm sure you want it. Which makes you a fan in my eyes. ^^ 





> The situation now I would say they are the underdog, they are under a lot of fire and some people beleive this is the generation which will KO them.


Those people are morons.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 23, 2006)

> Well, MGS4 is a PS3 exclusive for example, and I'm sure you want it. Which makes you a fan in my eyes. ^^



No a fan is when you will get it no matter what, like in football you are a fan if you support your team even though they are rock bottom. If the PS3 had nothing for me I wouldn't get it plain and simple. I do what's profitable or benificial for me.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 23, 2006)

Underdog? I think as much as PS3 may be expensive and all that, it still stands a great chance of coming out on top once again. Remember it's just getting started and Sony has never failed to deliver before.

The only thing this time around is that the competition seems to be able to put up a fight. It won't do good in it's first year due to the lack of availability and top games but it'll definitely pick up.

I'd much rather play games such as MGS4 and FF13 over Wii's new way of gameplay versions. In the end, the Wii is under the most pressure to deliver whereas Sony just has to make sure it keeps its quality as high as it's always been.


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

gunners said:


> No a fan is when you will get it no matter what, like in football you are a fan if you support your team even though they are rock bottom. If the PS3 had nothing for me I wouldn't get it plain and simple. I do what's profitable or benificial for me.


I think you're confusing fan with fanboy or tard. I'm a Wii fan, if it costed 600 dollars I wouldn't buy it. Does that make me any less of a fan?


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 23, 2006)

^I agree completely. The Wii will probably be fun for short bursts of gaming, but I play games that take hours upon hours to beat. So as of right now, I'll take my Resistance over Wii Sports anyday.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 23, 2006)

Zelda TWP for Wii is really short bursts of gaming.


I would get a PS3 at launch but sony has not proved to me why i need to spend 600 dollars on there console. 400 was my limit , but 6? kinda high o well i will play the waiting game either way i will have all 3 sooner or later.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 23, 2006)

Zelda was originally meant for GCN.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes it was but it just seemed that statement you made was like " wii only has short bursts of games and cannot do  real in depth games" which is why i commented on it.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 23, 2006)

I know big games will be on it, but most of the games they are showing off for it are just short burst gaming for mainstream folks. Wario Ware(while it will be awesome, won't last a long time unless you've got friends), Wii Sports(comes with it so i guess you can't really hold it against it), Excite Truck(looks good also, but I'd probably rather play MotorStorm for the long haul over that). You get my drift.


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

^Super Mario Galaxy? Super Smash Bros. Brawl? Pokemon Battle Revolution? Metroid Prime 3? And we pretty much know nothing about games that will come in the end of 07 and later.

But let's try to leave this topic.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 23, 2006)

All the consoles can deliver in depth gaming, it's a matter of who does it best.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Zelda TWP for Wii is really short busts of gaming



If TWP is like OoT then sure...but if it is like WW then your looking at a weekend that ends sunday afternoon with you making fun of the names of the guys in the credits.

600 dollars isn't that much when you take into consideration the amount of Power within the console. It is so powerful in fact that the booklet will come with a warning that tells you not to leave the console on for more than 12 hours. Do you know why?

Because if the PS3 was kept on for more than 12 hours it would become self-aware. Once it realized what it was, and what whoever was playing it was, it would begin systmatically destroying the Human Race. It would take the Wii, which is of lesser quality, and enslave it to do its bidding! The Wii's would act as it's foot soldiers, as it killed off the humans that survived the Nuclear War it instigated that destroyed much of the civilized world.

In order to stop the remaining humans from sending someone back in time to stop the PS3 while it was defenseless, the PS3 would send the Infiltrator-Wii to take them out...unfortunatly it is a Wii so it'll get ganked by a chick with a bad 80's haircut, and PS3 will be forced to send out the liquid metal warrior known as Wii-2000. However the humans will get a Wii and give it the intellegence of a PS2 (which is still better than a Wii) and that Wii-PS2 hybrid will be able to take out the Wii-2000.

After that a crappy sequel will be made which no one will consider canon even though it is a movie...

I think I lost base somewhere, but do you get the picture?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 23, 2006)

as a gamer 600 dollars is alot, as a gamer i really do not care for blue ray or power i care about the games simple as that. if i was a multimedia/video junkie then ya 600 dollars is great but im not so =/

and TWP has been confirmed to be over 40 hours of gameplay ( the report says 70 ) so thats not WW thats for sure.  but i want to stay on topic with the sony thing so ..

overall for launch titles i have high hopes for Resistance and i hope it shows Halo up to be honest because the halo boys have been getting me upset ( the one in the living room right now who keeps playing over 6 hours a daY!!! and we cannot use the TV!)


lair would be the 07 title for me im not holding high hopes for FF 13 after the past 3 installments ( 10, 11, X2) they have to show me a great rpg for me to purchase a 600 dollar machine for it.

MGS4 is a cool type of game but i never been into it that much i would buy it but im looking for something else. So lair and Resistance for the moment. Why lair? just because lvl 5 made great rouge squaduran games and those where allways fun.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 23, 2006)

Nah, you can't judge FF13 on the quality of FF11 and FFX-2 since one of them was Square-Enix experimenting with online and the other was just a side story. If anything, FF12 will show if Square is really slipping and from what the critics say, it seems like it's excellent.


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> If TWP is like OoT then sure...but if it is like WW then your looking at a weekend that ends sunday afternoon with you making fun of the names of the guys in the credits.
> 
> 600 dollars isn't that much when you take into consideration the amount of Power within the console. It is so powerful in fact that the booklet will come with a warning that tells you not to leave the console on for more than 12 hours. Do you know why?
> 
> ...


You're starting to get a little repetitive...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 23, 2006)

As a gamer, $600 ain't that much.

Not compared with the $2,000 I recently spent to upgrade my PC, which will all too quickly require another upgrade


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 23, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> As a gamer, $600 ain't that much.
> 
> Not compared with the $2,000 I recently spent to upgrade my PC, which will all too quickly require another upgrade




Ya but a PC can do much more than a video game machine 

for a casuel type gamer who just likes to play games , 600 dollars is a lot.




Genesis said:


> Nah, you can't judge FF13 on the quality of FF11 and FFX-2 since one of them was Square-Enix experimenting with online and the other was just a side story. If anything, FF12 will show if Square is really slipping and from what the critics say, it seems like it's excellent.




Eh, i purchased a ps2 just for Ff 10 and i was not pleased or thrilled like i was with  PS1 FF's . basically what im saying is they been slipping since 10 and i will not purchase another system just because of a Square-enix game. Unless its a new Chrono based game but since the orginal story guy is not with square anymore i highly doubt it would be as good anyways.


only critics i seen hyping 12 up is famitsu and i take there ratings for RPGS as a grain of salt. Though if they gave an RPG a low score then it has to be not that great but when they give out 37 +s to games i have to be weary because japan loves RPGS and well sometimes i think famitsu is a little biased on RPG scoring.

none the less i will get FF 12 not on release though because there are to many things to get and the new pre order deal for the new castlevania has just really intrested me. seriously look what they give you.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 23, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ya but a PC can do much more than a video game machine



That's what my laptop is for. My PC is pure gaming.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, i don't think any console is worth purchasing for one game. But I'm going to reserve my judgment for when i've played FF12.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2006)

Aman said:


> So apparantely, the bad news aren't affecting the people that were going to buy it anyway. It's going to cost like 930 dollars here in Sweden. >_>



Not really a skater fan either but the video was pretty cool repersentation of the games, both look adverge "IMO" but that's cool to see the sixaxis and wiimote played like really played and not some stupid chermercial bullshit


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> As a gamer, $600 ain't that much.
> 
> Not compared with the $2,000 I recently spent to upgrade my PC, which will all too quickly require another upgrade


For a normal consumer that just wants to play at times and isn't wealthy or anything, 600 or 2000 dollars is a lot...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2006)

Matters what the customer wants to play


----------



## MS81 (Oct 23, 2006)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> As a gamer, $600 ain't that much.
> 
> Not compared with the $2,000 I recently spent to upgrade my PC, which will all too quickly require another upgrade



yeah it is,If PS3 didn't come with blu-ray and wifi would you still pay 600 bucks?Hellll Nooooo


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2006)

No...but it does


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 23, 2006)

Of course not, but they do come with those two things so 600 bucks is alright by me.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 23, 2006)

Aman said:


> For a normal consumer that just wants to play at times and isn't wealthy or anything, 600 or 2000 dollars is a lot...



Did I address myself as a normal consumer? No. Did I make that claim with normal consumers in mind? No.



> yeah it is,If PS3 didn't come with blu-ray and wifi would you still pay 600 bucks?Hellll Nooooo



Hell yeah. It has the most games I want on it. DMC4, MGS4, VF5, Heavenly Sword, FF13, Tekken 6, Resistance, Lair, NG: Sigma, and I believe ZOE3. one friend with this, and he's selfish so I need one if I'm to get a great experience. 

Only Xbox games I'm interested in are GOW, Dead Rising, Halo 3, and Ninja Gaiden 2. And I have a friend who owns one so that'll hold me down for a while.

I'll be getting a Wii later, which only has two games I'm really interested in at the moment. I actually have three friends who will have this so once again, covered.

Then there are a few multi-console titles that'll complete the package. 

I'll get the system that has the most games I want first.  PS3 has the most, thus it will get purchased first unless something comes up. Granted, I'm waiting til DMC4 is released to purchase it so whatever price it is then will be the one I purchase it at. I've planned things out so I'll be able to set aside $1,000 for PS3+some games by next winter (projected time when DMC4 will be released).

With how much I've invested in gaming already this really is nothing. I'll shell out the amount neccesary for the games I want most. Simple as that. I've shelled out more. Try $800 of upgrades just to play HL2, after $3500 from the last "god in a box" upgrade just a year and a half earlier.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2006)

Genesis said:


> Nah, you can't judge FF13 on the quality of FF11 and FFX-2 since one of them was Square-Enix experimenting with online and the other was just a side story. If anything, FF12 will show if Square is really slipping and from what the critics say, it seems like it's excellent.



Excellent? They're saying it is the best one ever made...kind of an understatment on your part eh?

Anyways I still trust Sony enough to get a PS3...even if they are acting like the guy who thinks he can't lose, and while it would be entertaining to see them fall, it probably won't happen because they have already based themselves as a company that practices quality, and ingenuity in the light of other consoles who would look down upon them for trying to make gaming mainstream medium, companies such as Nintendo, who's elitist qualities make the fact that it has very few actually terrific games all the more sweeter, when I do get to look at a Nintendo fanboy's face grow pale when they stare at my massive catalogue of great PlayStation games that I personally own, and that a majority of other PlayStation owners own. And it just feels good when I can name over 10 games that I'm looking foward to at anytime that is coming for PlayStation, while a Nintendo owner would be hard pressed to name 10 games that actually want.

DMC out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 23, 2006)

Royal i wonder what you put in your pc to make it play half life 2 i mean ouch man lol.you must really love 1600 by 1200 resoultion with everything on high eh?


Eh neo i look at many differant titles and exclude sequals or just ports . really i liked the DMC series but im not going to wager a 600 dollar purchase just for an FF game or DMC game on a new machine. I much rather new and intresting titles then ports or sequals to last gen games.

so far those games are only Resistance, Heavenly sword, and Lair which are the most diverse and new properites i see on the PS3.  Not saying sequals turn me off,  in fact they do not but newer titles inspire me more to get a console than Sequals. 

and about FF 12, well they mentioned FF 7 was the best one ever made back in 1997. i will just have to see when it hits american shelves, im hopeing it will be great but the FF 11 type battle system is not to pleasing.


and ya playstation has the best games normally on it because of the great 3rd party support which is great and reaason why  i purchased a ps2 well actually FF X was the reason i purchased a Ps2.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Royal i wonder what you put in your pc to make it play half life 2 i mean ouch man lol.you must really love 1600 by 1200 resoultion with everything on high eh?
> 
> 
> Eh neo i look at many differant titles and exclude sequals or just ports . really i liked the DMC series but im not going to wager a 600 dollar purchase just for an FF game or DMC game on a new machine. I much rather new and intresting titles then ports or sequals to last gen games.
> ...



Your rebuttles sustain me...crap I just dropped a sesame seed into my keyboard...

Anyways FFXII is already the worst in my book, because I said so and I was given the powers to change reality on a dime, so suck on it!

PS3 is the console of sequels, but not crappy sequels like The Chronicles of Riddick, but cool sequels like Godfather Part II, and The Empire Strike Back. If you would think up of all the good sequels you ever seen and multiplied them by infinity you would have PS3's catalogue...plus some innovations that are rip-offs but done in a cooler way so that they are cooler than the Original Nintendo versions.

Sony has made a system that enhances upon everything that is ever made, making life that much better. You could say that it is a cheap knockoff, but you will soon realize that it is actually better than the original, and that Sony had every right to make what sucked on Nintendo, rock on their other system.

I mean god the PS1 was an enhancment on gaming...the PS2 was an enhancment on life, and against those other crappy consoles. PS3 will enchance upon the only thing that PS2 didn't enhance, because it didn't need to because PS2 was cooler than the enhancement, which is graphics.

Also Blu-Rays were sent by god to smite evil by way of portable entertainment medium. And for you to say you don't care for Blu-Ray is disrespecting god! You sinner.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 23, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Eh neo i look at many differant titles and exclude sequals or just ports . really i liked the DMC series but im not going to wager a 600 dollar purchase just for an FF game or DMC game on a new machine. I much rather new and intresting titles then ports or sequals to last gen games.



DMC series is my favorite video game series (excluding 2). DMC3 is my favorite and most played game (7 months playing no other game besides it). So DMC4 is a system seller for me. Ninja Gaiden Sigma and Heavenly Sword are even more icing on the cake for an action gamer like me (provided HS isn't too easy like God of War was).


----------



## Gunners (Oct 23, 2006)

> yeah it is,If PS3 didn't come with blu-ray and wifi would you still pay 600 bucks?Hellll Nooooo



If it didn't come with a bluray player, wouldn't it cost less money?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2006)

gunners said:


> If it didn't come with a bluray player, wouldn't it cost less money?



If you would read my posts you would know that you are mostly buying the PS3's Wii-Genocide mode...the Blu-Ray is really inconsequential...also I think there is a cloner somewhere in there too, so when you die of malnuitrition from playing your PS3 nonstop, the console will clone you so you can continue playing.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 23, 2006)

Charming, I wasn't really replying to your post. I don't even know where it is too be honest. Also what are you speaking about in the later part  I know I had a joint earlier but that shit doesn't add up.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 23, 2006)

gunners said:


> If it didn't come with a bluray player, wouldn't it cost less money?



Not neccessary maybe 100 bucks less but I'm still getting one because I'm a real gamer not a fanboy to any system. I don't care what system will win but you not gonna down play a system just because you don't like it or don't have it.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 23, 2006)

> Not neccessary maybe 100 bucks less but I'm still getting one because I'm a real gamer not a fanboy to any system. I don't care what system will win but you not gonna down play a system just because you don't like it or don't have it.



Yeah if it was 100 bucks less din't have the Wifi it would cost about $400 which still isn't that bad, the PS3 is $500 and $600 for the more expensive version. Anycase I don't get the last part in your post.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2006)

$100 bucks less huh?

Isn't a regular blu-ray player that doesn't do anything but play blu-rays like...$1000?


----------



## pajamas (Oct 24, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> Not neccessary maybe 100 bucks less but I'm still getting one because I'm a real gamer not a fanboy to any system. I don't care what system will win but you not gonna down play a system just because you don't like it or don't have it.


The blu-ray drive costs between 200 and 400 dollars per. It's the reason the PS3 costs so much. If there were no blu-ray drives A) all these delays wouldn't have happened, and the PS3 would have been out for about half a year B) there wouldn't be shortages, as all of them are related to Sony's inability to manufacture the lasers. And C) The price would drop quite a lot, because most of the price is the blu-ray drive.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 24, 2006)

^^^ Not really a lot goes into the cell, you can not at the sametime directly compare the price of bluray players and deduct from the PS3, a lot of parts needed to run a bluray player that would cost money gets skipped out on the PS3. I can't bebothered to explain it anycase.

Without the Blueray player I would see it selling 100$ less that it is now, even if the manufacturing price dropped they would are not going to flunk the price same style.

That's why I am not fussed about the PS3 having a bluray player, the price wouldn't actually drop that much.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 24, 2006)

Also chicks dig blu-rays...when the ladies find out you have a blu-ray player your booty rate is going to go up at least 25%.

For some of you that means you have finally gained 1/4 of a chance of getting laid.

Sony is supporting procreation!

Sony supports the children of the world


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 24, 2006)

IGN unwraps PS3.







Ohhh burned BR games and a COMPOSITE CABLE!!!1111  true HD-era starts now!!!

Although the system does look pretty on it side, at least spice up the controller a bit.  It looks so outdated next to that thing.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

So pretty  I want one


----------



## Aman (Oct 24, 2006)

It looks good compared to how big it is. ^^





Donkey Show said:


> It looks so outdated next to that thing.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Controller does, but i like PS2 controller so i don't mind. XBOX 360 and this controller = for the win.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 24, 2006)

Trick 144

It's updated and it seems it's extremely awesome so check it out 

I'm thinking about also getting a ChillStream controller so my hands will feel nice and cold when I play my games. Meh, so much stuff to get, I just hope I have enough time.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

That shit was sick, they should show that on the chermercials! 

My god warhawk looks fucking sick...


----------



## Gunners (Oct 24, 2006)

> For some of you that means you have finally gained 1/4 of a chance of getting laid.



That was cold, even for my standards XD.

Anyway.

The chill stream controller I don't think I will get it, if it gets good reviews I will but usually they feel like crap, 3rd party controllers that is.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 24, 2006)

gunners said:


> That was cold, even for my standards XD.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> The chill stream controller I don't think I will get it, if it gets good reviews I will but usually they feel like crap, 3rd party controllers that is.



Yeah I know. I might not get one since I just remembered I'm rarely having that problems, that is having sweaty hands during gameplay unless I go all out.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

It really stays cold? That's pretty PIMp.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 24, 2006)

> Yeah I know. I might not get one since I just remembered I'm rarely having that problems, that is having sweaty hands during gameplay unless I go all out.



Yeah devil may cry gets my hands like that, when I am rolling around on my last bit of health, most of the time I don't suffer that problem XD. Still I guess it would be like the cool side of the pillow, if it was made by Sony I wouldn't care, just that 3rd part controllers the buttons are usually stiff and shit.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's what IGN said about it



> Antiperspirant PS3 Controllers
> Just in case you sweat when you play.
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 24, 2006)

...it reflects like a mirror of hope and justice  

It is said that those that see their reflection in the black void of the PS3 case, also see their lives, and their sins, and god shall forgive all trespasses.

It is truely a holy relic, and we must cherish it, as we cherish our very lives! 

-Space Pope Neolus DMCmos


----------



## RockLee (Oct 24, 2006)

PS3 looks slick.

I want one in my house.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 24, 2006)

I'll be playing my friends until I get mines wich will be like Jan or Feb.I don't get why they are showing burnt blu-ray disc instead of the actual copies?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 24, 2006)

There are copies because the games themselves haven't rolled out on the factory yet.  Makes total sense, unless hackers are involved. XD


----------



## Aman (Oct 25, 2006)

Sony has confirmed L4/R4 for the controller.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2006)

Woot  So now it's set up like 360 controller?


----------



## slimscane (Oct 25, 2006)

L4/R4? Isn't that just the thumbstick buttons? Or are those L3/R3. I am confused


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 25, 2006)

L3 /R3 are the ThumbStick buttons slime.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 25, 2006)

...How the hell did he get by without knowing that?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah the L4/R4 additions are at the end of L2/R2 buttons.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 25, 2006)

PSM's Close up of their PS3:

*My song...Pink - Nobody knows*

*My song...Pink - Nobody knows*

Link removed


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice, PSP menu, love it


----------



## slimscane (Oct 25, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> ...How the hell did he get by without knowing that?



I sort of knew it 

But didn't the PS controller always have four buttons up there?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 25, 2006)

ya it did slime. R1,L1,R2,L2 now R4/L4 which i think is kinda crazy because that would toatly to 16 buttons and well no game needs that many buttons.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 25, 2006)

slimscane said:


> I sort of knew it
> 
> But didn't the PS controller always have four buttons up there?



It is alright man...I am a little quick on the trigger sometimes. My mom says judging people too fast will one day get me in trouble. Don't take any offense


----------



## staradderdragoon (Oct 25, 2006)

oh man, if i were those guys in that youtube video, my eyes would have an orgasm....lol. just holding that awesome piece of machinery.....OMG!!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 26, 2006)

O_o I think it's stupid to add to more buttons considering many games can use the ones already there, or not even use all of them.

So now, there are SIX buttons on top of the PS3 controller?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 26, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> O_o I think it's stupid to add to more buttons considering many games can use the ones already there, or not even use all of them.
> 
> So now, there are SIX buttons on top of the PS3 controller?



It doesn't top the Atari Jaguar in number of buttons on a controller, but it's getting close. XD


----------



## dementia_ (Oct 26, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Nice, PSP menu, love it



The XMB started with the PSX, not PSP.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 26, 2006)

i just laugh at how all these haters come on youtube to watch it, and take time to write a comment on it.  i dunno what they were expecting..this was pretty much known since like e3, people need to stop hating on something they aren't going to buy.  I don't care about xbox cause i'm never going to buy one...doesn't meant I won't play one if i got it for free or a friend brought it by.

same goes for the Wii, everyone is most likely loyal to a brand console.  shit happens with almost anything in electronic world as well as other products.

like for PC gamers, it would be the processor brand they get or the videocard designer (nvidia and ATI)

cars , well too many to name but you get the point.

same goes for consoles..I used to have a N64 back in the day, got rid of it cause I had the one that was defected; so I went back and they said here is your money...I thought about it and got a playstation instead, been loyal ever since.

I read in one of the comments someone saying the noise on the ps3 is so loud...I dunno if they got amps in their ears or what, thing wasn't much louder than the ps2.  and that guy was speaking pretty low volume too.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 26, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:


> i just laugh at how all these haters come on youtube to watch it, and take time to write a comment on it.  i dunno what they were expecting..this was pretty much known since like e3, people need to stop hating on something they aren't going to buy.  I don't care about xbox cause i'm never going to buy one...doesn't meant I won't play one if i got it for free or a friend brought it by.
> 
> same goes for the Wii, everyone is most likely loyal to a brand console.  shit happens with almost anything in electronic world as well as other products.
> 
> ...



WHO'S a Hater more than you? because no one is talking about wii or 360 fanboys but you,I'm gonna be outside of Circuit city Nov.16 thru 17 to get my PS3.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 26, 2006)

^^^ I think he was speaking about the comments on Youtube.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm not personally a hater of PS3, but I really don't think that they are going in the right direction when it comes to customer satisfaction. Some people might like the direction that they are going in, but personally I don't like some of the features there adding onto it. I'm probably gonna gte a Wii. That and a xbox360 when prices drop. You won't see me waiting in line for a game console, cause well, I just find it silly to stand outside for 3 hours in a long line waiting to get somthing thats just simply not worth the wait (game consoles in general).


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 26, 2006)

gunners said:


> ^^^ I think he was speaking about the comments on Youtube.



Yup he was talking about that. I don't think haters though there just jealous!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 26, 2006)

what they was hating on? I don't remember.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 26, 2006)

Anyways....  

Here's an interview with the Director of Ninja Gaiden Stigma 

Link removed


----------



## dementia_ (Oct 26, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> Here's an interview with the Director of Ninja Gaiden Stigma



I see what you did there


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 26, 2006)

All Team Ninja does is trash talk DMC just because it's a better game. Sad


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't like Itagaki. The cocky bastard think his games are way too special for some people.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 27, 2006)

I remember how it was when they were lowering the difficulty...you would think it was like putting the lethal injection into their arm.

Well if elitism made better games...

Also about the controller.

Step1: Pick up your PS2 controller

Step2: Put your fingers in the stationary positions.

What are your ring fingers doing?

Those lazy little piglets have been holding your pinky's back for too long! Time to whip those boys into shape!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 27, 2006)

Itagaki is the man. I think he does this in a comical way.

And, Ninja Gaiden>>DMC.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 27, 2006)

dementia_ said:


> I see what you did there



I see...  



> Itagaki is the man. I think he does this in a comical way



You know I wish he wouldn't bother with DOAX and just make games like Ninja Gaiden where it really shows his talent. And seriously if someone makes a game like DOAX he might as well go all the way i.e. hentai. lol If not why bother? There's already a game like that Sexy Beach 3.  

Never really cared for DOA games either there fun to play but got bored with them because of the decent gameplay.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 27, 2006)

Itagaki is just the Japanese Lil Jon. I'm just hoping one day when he tries to say "Ok!!!!" that he realizes what he's up against. 

Also he was slamming Tekken repeatedly also just because Tekken's the better game and has sold much more copies than DOA on top of that. 

Team Ninja just bashes games that beat their own. It's pathetic really.


----------



## Blue (Oct 27, 2006)

Ninja Gaiden is so much better than DMC it's painful. D: I couldn't finish DMC 2 or 3.

DOA... is a fun fighting game. If you're a noob like me. 

Itagaki is the man.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't know I prefer Tekken gameplay. DOA is still fun to play but it gets tiring at least for me it is. But Virtual Fighter is God. :amazed 

Ninja Gaiden is a great game same with DMC3 liked the fact you can swtich weapons on the fly and continue your combos.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 27, 2006)

But, if you saw 1Up's Itakagi bashing fest of Tekken, it seemed funny, and I don't really think he means it in a bad way.

His top 5 disliked games were all 5 Tekkens. Come on, it's comical D:


----------



## MS81 (Oct 27, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Itagaki is just the Japanese Lil Jon. I'm just hoping one day when he tries to say "Ok!!!!" that he realizes what he's up against.
> 
> Also he was slamming Tekken repeatedly also just because Tekken's the better game and has sold much more copies than DOA on top of that.
> 
> Team Ninja just bashes games that beat their own. It's pathetic really.



I'm sorry Kyuubi but I think DOA is way better than Tekken.Ninja Gaiden I kinda agree because DMC story is better but that don't mean the game itself is. and it wasn't Itagaki talking trash about DMC is was his sidekick,Itagaki would've bashed more.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 27, 2006)

> Ninja Gaiden is so much better than DMC it's painful. D: I couldn't finish DMC 2 or 3.



When you think of Devil may cry, don't use Devil may cry 2, they should change the name really, it brings mud to the series. And Devil may cry I wouldn't be able  to complete in one day maybe on difficulty.



> I'm sorry Kyuubi but I think DOA is way better than Tekken.



Comparing the games Tekken has more features to it, it is a deeper game. Overall I prefer Tekken over dead or alive, dead or alive for me feels light.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 27, 2006)

Isn't Ninja Gaiden more harder difficulty wise?



Blue said:


> Ninja Gaiden is so much better than DMC it's painful. D: I couldn't finish DMC 2 or 3.


I could understand not finishing DMC 2. It was just a horrible game. But DMC3? That's the best DMC out there at the moment.

Between Tekken and DOA, I have to say Tekken since I play the game (especially Dark Resurrection). I've seen my friends play DOA and I've tried it a couple of times, but Tekken to me is just an overall better game.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 27, 2006)

don't get me wrong I love tekken 5 hated 4 but I think overall it's better than DOA4 because I like the mechanics of Tekken but other than that it's corny I hate the story and everything else.(because they shitted on Hwang my fav char).


----------



## RodMack (Oct 27, 2006)

In fighting games, I tend to ignore the story. I care about playing the game, not hear the story.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2006)

DMC3 >>> Ninja gaiden.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 27, 2006)

DMC3 had better bosses...Other than that they were rougly equal besides NG being more polished and had better controls.

As for difficulty you can't really say, because half the people who say they beat DMC3, beat it on Easy Automatic, and Easy Automatic just doesn't count...Because NG didn't really have lower difficulty, people couldn't beat it simply by playing on "IWIN" mode. So they would say it was harder. If DMC3 didn't have easy mode...yep it would be hard.

Lets just say...Beowulf is a lot harder on Hard mode, than any boss in NG is on hard mode.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 27, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> I'm sorry Kyuubi but I think DOA is way better than Tekken.Ninja Gaiden I kinda agree because DMC story is better but that don't mean the game itself is. and it wasn't Itagaki talking trash about DMC is was his sidekick,Itagaki would've bashed more.



DOA is not better than Tekken unless you like a fighter with less depth and better graphics. Even Tekken's story is actually good and well done. 

Tekken's gameplay is just way too advanced for DOA. Maybe it's too advanced and too hard for you but either way in depth Tekken surpasses DOA. Even a DOA champion picked up Tekken after DOA and said this. Maybe it's because it's too hard. Or maybe it's speed and you think that the faster game is better which isn't true. 

Itagaki has actually talked so much shit about Tekken it's no joke. He's talked about them before and put them down. I'm surprised Namco doesn't respond to him but I guess they won't because they know Tekken's better, the same with Capcom and DMC I bet.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 27, 2006)

I have never played DMC, but I cannot accept it being better than Ninja Gaiden, I just can't, but that soley based on my playing of Ninja Gaiden and looking at review scores. As far as Tekken and DOA goes, we have already had this entire argument in the 360 news thread, why do it again? People just have different preferences, you may find Tekken and DMC better, but I (and many others) like DOA and Ninja Gaiden more.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2006)

I like DOA more then Tekken but like "MANY" othere's, DMC has a better story, lot better boses, and just better in everything but graphics.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 27, 2006)

What are you people talking about? DOA and Tekken...man the character don't even got weapons in those games! How are they supposed to fight each other.

*Soul Calibur*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 27, 2006)

Someone on GameFaqs put it best.

*Alright, my original response was, "I'd like to see how he handles those 'ornaments' in DMD," but now I have more to say.

I might find Mr. Hayashi's answer a little more convincing if Ninja Gaiden itself didn't cut corners to provide players with a challenge. I refer specifically to the damage the enemies dole out. Even on normal mode, if the player takes less than a half-dozen hits from most varieties, he's toast. I don't bring this up to claim the tactics of DMC's enemies are superior, of course; Ninja Gaiden's AI is plainly more advanced. However, DMC has a very clear focus, and that focus is stylish gameplay. As such, it's a practically a given that enemies are going to appear somewhat passive on lower difficulty settings when a skilled player is at the controls, although certainly not to the extent alleged in that interview.

Ninja Gaiden's focus is likewise clear. Mr. Hayashi himself affirms that it's all about fighting challenging enemies. Sure enough, as I mentioned, the AI is advanced. Yet how much of the game's difficulty stems from the enemies' ridiculously excessive strength? A couple of slip-ups and--whoops!--Ryu brutalized body is lying crumpled on the floor, jetting fountains of crimson. Although this arrangement does create a sense of urgency, tension and risk, it strikes me as a rather bland way to crank up the heat. I think that the combat would be far more rewarding if the enemies could remain a threat without possessing significantly greater strength, speed and defensive capabilities than little old inadequate you. Why not focus on creating even better AI rather than trying to make each and every opponent a veritable miniboss, Team Ninja?

If anyone doubts me here, just think of how Ninja Gaiden's gameplay looks when truly skilled players are doing their thing. Tentative. Cautious. Sporadic, right? Methodical and repetitive. A wall jump and falling slash here, a short string there, then straight back to jamming on the block button until another opening makes itself apparent. Contrast this with DMC's gameplay, which has been said by a hell of a lot more people than Mr. Hayashi to suffer from apathetic enemies. Well, we've all seen the videos: HSID, as well as Gemasis, Tatsumaru and Xarugas's stuff. Contrary to what these exhibitions of skill might suggest, the enemy problem isn't a problem at all on higher difficulties, as any average player will confirm, and the type of extreme aggression NG players typically respond to with defense can be successfully thwarted with equal aggression by experienced DMC3 players who have such tools as invincible frames and jump cancels at their disposal.

Yes, the reason DMC works, poor AI or not, is because it has one of the best damn combat systems around. But wait, aren't the first and third DMC games renowned for their difficulty? Weren't there widespread complaints from casual gamers who insisted that the difficulty be lowered, as it eventually was for DMC3SE? How does the NG crowd account for that? Let's not even go there. Let's take Mr. Hayashi's well-intended constructive criticism to heart and develop a new mode in which the enemies do in fact exist to kill you. Wait, hold the phone! I've just received word that it's already been done! Say hello to Heaven or Hell mode, which, by a certain director's reasoning, ought to fix the series right up. Sure, the protagonist delivers one-hit kills just as readily as his opponents, but that's only fair, right? I mean, surely the game wouldn't be better if the protagonist's strength remained at its normal level while all the enemies became veritable tanks, right? Wait, it would, you say? Well, coincidentally, here's Dante Must Die, ready to kick your ass.

I must say, there's nothing remotely ornamental about five razor-sharp scythes trying to bury themselves in your face like spoons in hot pudding.*

I've always loved how Itigaki said on-the-fly weapons switching couldn't be done on NG because the Xbox wasn't powerful enough for it. Then DMC3 does it on the inferior powerwise PS2. 

Ninja Gaiden focuses on technical combat. DMC3 is all about stylish combat. I prefer DMC3 because of how much deeper the combat system is. You literally play however you want. It's your playground to experiment.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 27, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> DOA is not better than Tekken unless you like a fighter with less depth and better graphics. Even Tekken's story is actually good and well done.
> 
> Tekken's gameplay is just way too advanced for DOA. Maybe it's too advanced and too hard for you but either way in depth Tekken surpasses DOA. Even a DOA champion picked up Tekken after DOA and said this. Maybe it's because it's too hard. Or maybe it's speed and you think that the faster game is better which isn't true.
> 
> Itagaki has actually talked so much shit about Tekken it's no joke. He's talked about them before and put them down. I'm surprised Namco doesn't respond to him but I guess they won't because they know Tekken's better, the same with Capcom and DMC I bet.


Hwang and Baek are favs plus I'm no Noob at the game either I'll take you when Pt.6 comes out I can garantee victory.

I read that article Royal1 I totally agree with the characters being super strong(taking half your life with 1or2 hits).LOL

But DMC 3 was like this also.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 27, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Itagaki has actually talked so much shit about Tekken it's no joke. He's talked about them before and put them down. I'm surprised Namco doesn't respond to him but I guess they won't because they know Tekken's better, the same with Capcom and DMC I bet.



Nah, it's that they have class unlike Itagaki.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 27, 2006)

new ps3 commercial is wierd and CREEPY


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 27, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> new ps3 commercial is wierd and CREEPY



What?...I can't defend that! It's really fucking creepy...sorry Sony you are on your own on this one.


----------



## Kduff (Oct 27, 2006)

> Liam   Friday, 27 October, 2006
> 
> Just hold on and give it a moment's thought; the baby represents new life - innocent, fresh, its mind a blank slate. There's potential there, but no guidance. No impetus. No catalyst for greatness.
> 
> ...



My god... this made me laugh so hard.

I don't want to have to critically analyze commercials, okay?  Sorry, but I do it enough with books, movies, and any other form of thoughtful entertainment.  Commercials, no thanks.

I don't think it's creepy.  I think it's stupid.  Humor is the best way to sell things, it's been proven.  If I were Sony, I'd be making jokes at Nintendo's little "Wii," if anything.  Or at least make a funny commercial that the masses enjoy.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2006)

LMAO< CHucky RETURNS


----------



## Hylian (Oct 27, 2006)

> My god... this made me laugh so hard.
> 
> I don't want to have to critically analyze commercials, okay? Sorry, but I do it enough with books, movies, and any other form of thoughtful entertainment. Commercials, no thanks.
> 
> I don't think it's creepy. I think it's stupid. Humor is the best way to sell things, it's been proven. If I were Sony, I'd be making jokes at Nintendo's little "Wii," if anything. Or at least make a funny commercial that the masses enjoy.



the psp squirrels weren't that funny..

maybe the same guy who made the psp commercial made this ps3 one
since they're both really wierd


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2006)

I love the PSP commercials  This one is funny and scary


----------



## Kduff (Oct 27, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> the psp squirrels weren't that funny..
> 
> maybe the same guy who made the psp commercial made this ps3 one
> since they're both really wierd



They both use the popular "so weird it's funny" routine.  However, even though they were weird, they weren't that funny, at least not to me.

I find the Skittles commercials to be hilarious, and they use the same humor as the PSP commercials.  However, they definitely have better ideas, and better writers.

Sony can easily pay for better commercials than they currently have.  I don't know why they haven't.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 27, 2006)

Commercial is pretty wierd...
anyways the commercial comments made me lol'd

" for 600$ that thing better float"


----------



## Hylian (Oct 27, 2006)

Kduff said:


> They both use the popular "so weird it's funny" routine.  However, even though they were weird, they weren't that funny, at least not to me.
> 
> I find the Skittles commercials to be hilarious, and they use the same humor as the PSP commercials.  However, they definitely have better ideas, and better writers.
> 
> Sony can easily pay for better commercials than they currently have.  I don't know why they haven't.



yea but instead of the ps3 commercial being so wierd it's funny, it's so
wierd it's scary 



The_4th Himself said:


> Commercial is pretty wierd...
> anyways the commercial comments made me lol'd
> 
> " for 600$ that thing better float"


i lol'd at that


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2006)

Well horror movies do good in box offices


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 27, 2006)

If you buy a PS3 your dolls will come alive (and you will deserve it being the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who owns dolls...weirdo)


----------



## Hylian (Oct 27, 2006)

i JUST saw the commercial on tv. lol my dad had a wtf face


----------



## Aman (Oct 27, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> new ps3 commercial is wierd and CREEPY


 **


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2006)

*Hori Considering Rumble Controller
The Sixaxis controller could shake after all.*


----------



## Hylian (Oct 27, 2006)

so the rumble feature might be on a peripheral controller? 

i hope mgs4 uses it   but if its just a peripheral, i dont think alot of developers are gonna use it..


----------



## MS81 (Oct 30, 2006)

the 17th is right around the corner guys.

so who is other than myself is going to w8 outside there fav retail for the PS3?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 30, 2006)

I seriously would, just cause I wanna sell this thing for lotta money, but I doubt I can stay out that late, considering how my home life is...don't let my age fool you, shitty parents equals no fun...and I can't move out yet, considering I'm not done w/ school yet and I have a loan to payback soon after.


But if By some miracle I get one the morning of, that will be a sign that either, no one around here knew about the ps3 or that it's not what people want.

Either way I'll try to get it.

I wonder if I have enough money, I know about 450 of it I have...forgot if I saved the rest or not.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 30, 2006)

I won't bother staying out in line at places like EB Games and Gamespot because too many people will be ahead of me. But I will wake up early for Target gamers don't usually go to that place... at least I hope they don't.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 30, 2006)

Sony is mean to japan, . At least they are going to hit their target for the US, right?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 30, 2006)

Gamespot doesnt have a retail store >_>

I would just go, to see the hecticness, or the recreation of the 360 smashed event.

That should also occur for the PS3, and I bet Sony would fight to stop the smashing XD.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2006)

Whoever spends 600 dollers to smash a machine is sadder then a bum sucking dick...


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 30, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Gamespot doesnt have a retail store >_>
> 
> I would just go, to see the hecticness, or the recreation of the 360 smashed event.
> 
> That should also occur for the PS3, and I bet Sony would fight to stop the smashing XD.



Smash an ipod? Fine.

Smash an Xbox 360? Sure.

Smash a Nintendo Wii? Why not.

Smash a PS3? Isn't that like...a felony? (talking about the money here).


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 30, 2006)

More like 500 bucks to smash the console...

Anyway, PS3 is going to kill your electric bill. ps3 uses 380 watts of power and if you play it for 2 hours a day you will pay $40 extra a year on your electric bill.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2006)

Exo ever use a aircondintion? That is hardly a complint...


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 30, 2006)

Link removed

Actually they don't pay any of their own money.  Many people actually donate to that garbage.  And look they have enough for one PS3 and are working on a second smashing. =\  Also smashing a 

The power bill will go up, but not to the point of bankruptcy.  And seriously if you can afford a PS3 right now then I doubt a little electric bill will phase you.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2006)

I think this may have been my fav stumpy post ever


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 30, 2006)

ExoSkel said:


> More like 500 bucks to smash the console...
> 
> Anyway, PS3 is going to kill your electric bill. ps3 uses 380 watts of power and if you play it for 2 hours a day you will pay $40 extra a year on your electric bill.



It's relative. I don't pay as much as people on the coasts...on anything. You guys will end up with the $40 extra...I'll probably get stuck with a extended tax...maybe a 40 cent tag that will gathers up close to the end of quarters that will jump up the bill by an expenential percentage that could be monitered by using the Gronzitch Equation.

Now next question.

How much of what I just said was complete bullshit?  

Hint: It is more than 40%


----------



## Gunners (Oct 31, 2006)

$40 over a year is nothing, since you are not loosing the money all at once, you loose it by a devision of 12 over time.

Anyway, yeah the smash my console thing is dumb, someone should mug them whilst they try it to be honest, personally I would keep the PS3 and use a dummy version.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 31, 2006)

Muh them for it? That would be so dumb.

They got their hands on one, they have the right to do whatever they want with it, and that included smashing it in front of fanboys faces for the lawls.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 31, 2006)

Some review scores for the weeaboo releases of PS3 titles, and I am lawling at some.

Sega Golf PS3 - 7/7/7/7
Genji PS3 - 7/7/7/8
Resistance - 9/8/8/8
Gundam PS3 - 8/8/8/8
Ridge Racer 7 - 9/9/9/9


Review Comments:

Sega Golf:

- Good tempo
- You can't accurately determine where your shot will fall
- Doesn't really look next-generation

Genji:

- Camera sucks, but looks great
- Challenging for beginners
- Good amount of content
- Good controls

Resistance:

- Standard FPS gameplay
- Excellent netplay
- Very high standard of next-generation

Gundam:

- Excellent models of Mobile Suits
- Opinions on the game are divided because it relies heavily on accurate input
- The systems are problematic
- Great textures
- Tons of optional and unlockable content
- Overall it's satisfying even though opinions are divided on it

Ridge Racer 7:

- Totally satisfactory
- The amount of content is totally satisfying
- The high quality of the graphics and sound are very pleasing

Source: Neogaf


I KNEW Genji would be generic junk, I'm amazed that there is a GOOD Gundam game, despite it controlling like Journey To Jaburo, and that controlled pretty badly.

Let's hope Riiidge Raceeeer has the Kazmobile.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 31, 2006)

If I saw someone trying to smash a PS3, since it is actually winter now, I probably would mug his ass if I could. If I knew I would get away with it, or thought I would, I would take it.

When people did it with the 360 it iritated me aswell, I don't agree with throwing money away like that I would rather give that money to a poor family or something.

Julius why are you loling a Genji, the game looks cool and they didn't actually say anything bad about the gameplay. I am picking this game up with my PS3 anyway.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 31, 2006)

Genji 1 was a generic game that was a Onimusha clone.

Genji 2 is a generic game that is a Onimusha clone.

The developers have to realise they aren't with Capcom anymore, and need to stop developing clones of the series they were once a part of. Especially when the series they are copying is much better in every degree.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2006)

Good scores, where they from anyway?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 31, 2006)

Genji doesn't look like a bad game so I don't really see the problem to be honest. Not every game has to be top tier, sometimes I want good games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 31, 2006)

Famitsu, S-E rellatio magazine.

The reviews normally are not based on how good a game is in it's own right, but just compare it to other titles in it's niche.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow Famitsu and resistance got That high?


----------



## Aman (Oct 31, 2006)

Am I the only guy that finds the smash sites funny?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2006)

Ah, the console smash.

The last Xbox smash was kind of silly, none of the people waiting in line seemed to care.

I think they are just trying to get that extra money, above and beyond the PS3's costs, from donations. They will then pocket that as profit.

It's a nice scam, but I doubt it'll catch on too much.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 31, 2006)

gunners said:


> Genji doesn't look like a bad game so I don't really see the problem to be honest. Not every game has to be top tier, sometimes I want good games.



Gunners who ever said Genji looks bad need to just off themselves. 

That's the game I will have at launch so ppl need to chillax not every launch will look like the bouncer.LOL (consider how the game played)


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 31, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> Gunners who ever said Genji looks bad need to just off themselves.
> 
> That's the game I will have at launch so ppl need to chillax not every launch will look like the bouncer.LOL (consider how the game played)



Sony is makin u play wit giant crabz lawl!

Ain't no crabz in real life lawlz...play a realistic game...like zelda!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll be playing zelda also.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2006)

^It was a joke...lol...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

That's cool  Only 16 more days


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

Its great that they will replace them. but i wonder how much it will cost to do that.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

Guessing now much more then what i had to pay for a replacement on my DS battery. It came to 26 dollers *S and H* on nintendo.com.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

Well the DS battery you can take out yourself. This you cannot and sony has to do it. So who knows they will announce it sooner or later.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

True, just saying about the same amount probably, guessing anyway.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 2, 2006)

Which also means that it takes about 9 and a half minutes to install. O_O


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 2, 2006)

Holy shit GameStop!!!


> Turning towards the fourth quarter launch expectations concerning the Wii and PlayStation 3, David Carlson, GameStop's executive VP and CFO, commented that the company is remaining conservative “until [the consoles] actually show up at our warehouse.” He noted that the company is expecting itself to receive "around a million units of PS3 in the US, which is somewhere around half or less of what Sony has said [it will ship]."





> "...We're looking at around a million units of PS3 in the US, which is somewhere around half or less than what Sony has said [would ship worldwide]," he said.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeh...that 5GB installation makes the game run faster...

But what a way to start taking out chunks of the HDD by installing games to make load times 20 seconds faster.


----------



## Aman (Nov 3, 2006)

Well, at least they solved the problem. XD


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 3, 2006)

Solve one problem, but you create another problem.

I really wouldn't care about installation, but those games are fucking huge and a 60gb HDD can only take so many.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 4, 2006)

someone tell me why is it worth to shell out 600 dollars and buy a ps3 and if u don't have a hdtv would it still look as good


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

It'll be fine without a HDTV just  better with one. If you want to play some of the best sequals it's worth it easy. 

*Metal Gear Solid 4
Devil May Cry 4
Silent Hill 5
Final Fantasy 13 and Final Fantasy 13 "Verses"*

Then you got plenty of new games like

*8 Days
Lair
Assasins Creed *Also for 360*
Resistance*
*And many more. *

You also will have a system with online play simular to XBOX live. A blu Ray Player *Very Excited for that!!! * And well, a PS3. 

The graphic's will rival 360 and have wireless controllers just like 360 and Wii. It's the next step of the Playstation Line and looks like it'll live up to the hype. I can't say much more cause there's just to much but it does look like it'll be great. 360 is also a Excellent system, and Wii is good too. All three have certin quilities, just matters what your looking for.


----------



## mechaBD (Nov 4, 2006)

Better if you have a hdtv. Even better if you have a lcd moniter.


----------



## escamoh (Nov 5, 2006)

> The graphic's will rival 360


I'll be honest here...from everything I've seen of both systems PS3's graphics pwned 360's graphics hard.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

Some games look better on 360, while some on PS3. Gears of wars is one of the best looking games i've seen in a long time, and it's on 360. Though then there's Final Fantasy 13 which llooks outstanding on PS3.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 5, 2006)

esca3 said:


> I'll be honest here...from everything I've seen of both systems PS3's graphics pwned 360's graphics hard.



my good friend what games have you seen on the PS3 that you think 360 can't do? your honest opion Okay.  

IMHO I plan on getting a PS3 when the games I like comes out for it. Metal gear and DMC series won't come out til next year I bought Genji but I'll be playing it at a buddies house.So when I'll be getting my PS3 around march and that's my B-day.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

Well if it turns out that the Final Fantasy 13 trailer was in real time i would like to see if XBOX 360 COULD pull it off, not saying it can't, just saying if it could.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 5, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Well if it turns out that the Final Fantasy 13 trailer was in real time i would like to see if XBOX 360 COULD pull it off, not saying it can't, just saying if it could.



Crazy you know better that to say such childish things,Remember I'ts up to the developers also to push the system to it's max.Lost Odyssey is made by one of the FF series dev so don't go there with that Crazy.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

LO looks great, but watch Final Fantasy 13...those are supposely real time * I believe square* So i'm just saying...


----------



## MS81 (Nov 5, 2006)

but crazy put LO and FFXIII next to each other IMO I don't see the diff.
It's the way they put the video together for FFXIII they mixed it with CG and real-time you can't see that?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

I want LO so bad, but no...






But both look great.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 5, 2006)

put a better pic of Lost Odyssey then.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

If you can find one, i mean of them battleing *Like showing the attack/defend button then sure, i can't find any, that one is pretty nice anyway.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 5, 2006)

its really up to the developers to use the systems power to the Max


----------



## RockLee (Nov 6, 2006)

On a standard set, PS3 and 360 look, for all intents and purposes, the same.

However! PS3 looks _freaking amazing_. FF13's graphics _alone_ sold me on a PS3 earlier on in the year.

Then came the price tag. But still, I hope to get one someday.

As for 360... it looks good, but we'll see if can't do better. I mean, Gears of War looks pretty awesome in motion.


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Well if it turns out that the Final Fantasy 13 trailer was in real time i would like to see if XBOX 360 COULD pull it off, not saying it can't, just saying if it could.


Microsoft say the 360 is more powerful, Sony say the PS3 is more powerful, developers generally think they're equal.

I have nothing against the PS3, but 930 bucks is too much for me.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 6, 2006)

^ before people jump on him, he's converting the Euro price to American dollars.

Yes, Europe pays a lot.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 6, 2006)

Aman said:


> I have nothing against the PS3, but 930 bucks is too much for me.



???
PS3 standart pack is 499US dollars.
500 U.S. dollar = 393.143576 Euro
or so the internet says, so what's with the 930 bucks?
just add 60 more if you buy it with a game, it's not that expensive.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 6, 2006)

Incorrect, good sir.

European prices are 499 and 599 *Euros*.

Now, go back and convert again.

Also, remember there are nations that pay _even more_. Yes, they, too, reside in Europe.

Edit: Used my Mac's handy dandy converter. Yeah, Aman lives in London.

*Price rape. *Pounds sterling, for the curious.

499 Pounds Sterling = 946.25 U.S. Dollars. <3


----------



## Shepard (Nov 6, 2006)

hmm, I see, my fault then.
Still I think it's worth it's price so


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

Dante said:


> ???
> PS3 standart pack is 499US dollars.
> 500 U.S. dollar = 393.143576 Euro
> or so the internet says, so what's with the 930 bucks?
> just add 60 more if you buy it with a game, it's not that expensive.


You can't just convert it to euros, there are taxes and stuff. 

And we don't even get the low end 500 dollar version here.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, if you think that the PS3 is worth 1,000 U.S. dollars (with one game), then go for it.

Oh, snap, that's right!

599 Pounds Sterling = 1,135.88 U.S. Dollars. No game included. <3


----------



## Shepard (Nov 6, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Well, if you think that the PS3 is worth 1,000 U.S. dollars (with one game), then go for it.
> 
> Oh, snap, that's right!
> 
> 599 Pounds Sterling = 1,135.88 U.S. Dollars. No game included. <3


I live in Europe, so it's (hopefully) 560-570 euro for me system+1 game, and yeah that's just what I'm saving for 
(I'll probavely get Sonic the Hedgehog  )


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Incorrect, good sir.
> 
> European prices are 499 and 599 *Euros*.
> 
> ...


I don't live in London. 

And they pay 550 pounds for the high end version.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 6, 2006)

Ah, you are going for the 500 model. Isn't it awesome that they included HDMI?

I personally think that they planned to include it all along, and revealed it to make it sound like a great announcement. I mean, what's the point of Blu-Ray without HD? D:

I meant England. xD 

550?

1,042.97 then.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 6, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Ah, you are going for the 500 model. Isn't it awesome that they included HDMI?
> 
> I personally think that they planned to include it all along, and revealed it to make it sound like a great announcement. I mean, what's the point of Blu-Ray without HD? D:


Did they include it?
Last news I heard you had to buy it separately for about 30 euro and could only be used on the 600 euro version...
That's great news!


----------



## RockLee (Nov 6, 2006)

What? No!

The idea of the PS3 is graphical goodness. Of course HDMI would be standard, at least on the more expensive version. Who's been feeding you these lies?


----------



## Geetay (Nov 6, 2006)

/Rant
In the beginning I was planning on buying all of the next gen systems ( I currently own a 360, and have my Wii pre-ordered) but when I saw Sony's presentation at E3 this year (which was terrible compared to 2005), I just lost interest. Almost none of the games announced are of my interest. I know that MGS, FF and Devil May Cry are famous for being really 1337 but they're not my favorites. I may get flamed for this, but I think Resistance looks pretty boring compared to GoW. Blu-ray really doesn't interest me either.
But do you know what scares me? I really won't be able to afford the damn thing! I have never had trouble buying a gaming console before, so it's pretty ridiculous. Extra controllers are 50$ a piece right? And games are 60$?
Holy crap, I would go completely broke.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 6, 2006)

Yep.

Before anyone yells "teh 60$ for nintendo controllers!," remember that PS3 games are going to be on average 60$. Nintendo is 50, and possibly lower. I think that you'd buy more games than controllers.

Yeah, if it hadn't been for the price tag... PS3 at 300$ would have kicked Wii away from me.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 6, 2006)

RockLee said:


> What? No!
> 
> The idea of the PS3 is graphical goodness. Of course HDMI would be standard, at least on the more expensive version. Who's been feeding you these lies?


The internet, my friend  
I'm usually tunned on ps3 news, but I've got some problems with the european releases.
Also, on a note on Wii, I'm really frustrated with Nintendo's campaing on Zelda TP for GC, I wasn't planning on buying Wii for now, but on those cirnscumstances, i'll have to buy it sooner than expected


----------



## RockLee (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, of course. They want the power hits for the Wii. GC is dead.

And, well, I'd stop going to those sites.

HDMI non-standard for either... That's like saying Live works on some 360's and not on others, or Wii-motes are teathered on some Wiis. >_>


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

Dante said:


> Did they include it?
> Last news I heard you had to buy it separately for about 30 euro and could only be used on the 600 euro version...
> That's great news!


That's the HDMI cable, not port.



RockLee said:


> Ah, you are going for the 500 model. Isn't it awesome that they included HDMI?
> 
> I personally think that they planned to include it all along, and revealed it to make it sound like a great announcement. I mean, what's the point of Blu-Ray without HD? D:
> 
> ...


I don't live in England either.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, you do know. You use Pounds, thus, you live in England to me. <3

For that matter, you live in London, too.

Also, msg we. You wanted help in wavedashing, yes?

Not right now, though. Class is about to start.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 6, 2006)

Aman said:


> That's the HDMI cable, not port.
> 
> 
> I don't live in England either.


So the port's in, the cable not? 

Where do you live in!?:amazed


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't remember converting the price from Pounds.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 6, 2006)

You said <<insert amount in dollars here>>, which conviniently converts into 499 Pounds sterling.

Also, no cable. Which is gay. The cable is expensive, I hear.


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

The PS3 doesn't even cost 500 pounds in the UK, it costs 550. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2006)

Can't compare prices since the miniwage is higher in the UK compared to here. We get like 5.75 a hour you guys get close to 9.25, i remember this awhile back and i can't get into another whole fighting bullshit thingy. 

As for the price, if PS3 was 300...well there would be no system to rival it, put it that way


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

I wasn't comparing prices.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2006)

Aman said:


> You can't just convert it to euros, there are taxes and stuff.
> 
> And we don't even get the low end 500 dollar version here.



It seems you did?


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

I was saying that I would have to buy it for 930 bucks and that it's too much for me, he wondered what I was talking about and said that it would cost 390 dollars, I told him that he can't convert right from dollars. So how was I *comparing* prices again? 



*PS3 wows gamer fans in US, underlines fork with Wii*



> A recent showing of PlayStation 3 at 2007 Sony Expo in Honolulu over the weekend confirmed what many in gaming world expected - Sony won't be able to make the PS3 fast enough to meet initial demand from gamers. However, with the impending release of Nintendo Wii, it has become evident that a fork has developed in the philosophy of home entertainment and games consoles.
> 
> Related stories
> Toys R Us a fitting place for Wii launch
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah you said it cost 930, but that's because you get a different amount of money then we do, more then teh "US"...So in a way, yeah you were...


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

I was saying that _*I*_ wasn't going to buy it for 930 dollars, then it's quite obvious that I don't live in America don't you think?

And I wasn't comparing in any way...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2006)

Lol forget it, your not understanding what i'm saying. Anyway who else wants to get gundam? The game is looking nicee


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Anyway who else wants to get gundam? The game is looking nicee



I'd wanna get it if it was CE era instead of UC.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 6, 2006)

I gatta feelin the Sonic game's gunna suck, lol.


----------



## Saurus (Nov 6, 2006)

What about Killzone 2 on ps3?

Off topic: And Aman refuses to put spoiler tags on his sig... waaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Lol forget it, your not understanding what i'm saying. Anyway who else wants to get gundam? The game is looking nicee


I believe I know what compare means. 

About the Sonic game, yeah me too... I hope it will be at least good.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll be getting it for 360 anyway, from what I've played of it, it's pretty fun. But I liked Adventure and Adventure 2, so if you didn't like those then  I dunno you may not wanna listen to my opinion lol.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 6, 2006)

can't wait til next week to bust Genji2 ass.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 6, 2006)

Every PS3 game has custom music. You can go to the option menu, turn off the game's music and then turn on your custom music. 


> *Some interesting facts about the PS3*_
> Posted Nov 5th 2006 1:11PM by Ryan Block
> _
> Even though we're basically on the eve of Sony's big launch of the PlayStation 3, we still had a few outstanding questions about some of the minutiae of the console. Yeah, we're dorky sticklers for detail like that. So here are a few interesting facts about the PlayStation 3 you may (or may not) be interested in knowing:
> ...


this preview


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank god it's quiter then 360. Not that 360 is so loud but it is pretty damn loud.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Thank god it's quiter then 360. Not that 360 is so loud but it is pretty damn loud.



Its not that bad. With the extra 3 fans you can here it but i tested it with it off and its not that bad. I plan to break my 360 before the warrenty goes out and then get a new 65nm one lol ( i got an extra year with eb , so why not? ) then i will not need those bogus extra fans.


and here is a video i bet some of you have not seen.

Or here

and here is the PS3 about the silence thing




NBA load time etc



last video


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah it's not to loud, but when it's so quite, i'm like "What the fuck..." Lol. Thanks for the video, that's pretty damn sexy *Cool*.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 7, 2006)

That lil brat is playing ps3 am jealous


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not surprised that it's so quiet, I'm glad. 

Genji: DotB is apparently 4 seconds load time when it's loaded to the hdd and I'm expecting many other games to have shorter loading times too. The NBA game though, I've been hearing negative things about it's loading time so I'm going to stay clear of it. 

We have the SIXAXIS at my store, it feels awesome. It feels better than the PS2 controller I'd say. We need to get our demos in finally. Apparently we are getting a demo disk (or a few I'm not sure) with DMC4, Resistance and Ridge Racer 7 on it. 

I can't wait.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 7, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm not surprised that it's so quiet, I'm glad.
> 
> Genji: DotB is apparently 4 seconds load time when it's loaded to the hdd and I'm expecting many other games to have shorter loading times too. The NBA game though, I've been hearing negative things about it's loading time so I'm going to stay clear of it.
> 
> ...


I'll have Genji loaded up on my buddy PS3 HDD thank goodness he has the 60GB.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks SS3 for teh videos, now i want it even more


----------



## Aman (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, it's very quiet.  Although the loading was a bit too long...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Jea, then again i remember microsoft and sony claiming load times would be 1-2 seconds, lmao yeah...


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 7, 2006)

i'm getting 2 ps3, i can't wait.  We are putting them in the back of the store, so only i can buy them later that day when i get home from class, and then i'm selling one on ebay to get my money back from the first one and then some.  Will be buying games after i get my profit.  Aww, such a  wonderful season


----------



## Aman (Nov 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Jea, then again i remember microsoft and sony claiming load times would be 1-2 seconds, lmao yeah...




They're not that far behind. 


Nuzents said:


> i'm getting 2 ps3, i can't wait.  We are putting them in the back of the store, so only i can buy them later that day when i get home from class, and then i'm selling one on ebay to get my money back from the first one and then some.  Will be buying games after i get my profit.  Aww, such a  wonderful season


You lucky... YOU!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 7, 2006)

Nuzents said:


> i'm getting 2 ps3, i can't wait.  We are putting them in the back of the store, so only i can buy them later that day when i get home from class, and then i'm selling one on ebay to get my money back from the first one and then some.  Will be buying games after i get my profit.  Aww, such a  wonderful season



where do you live so i can rob you


----------



## MS81 (Nov 7, 2006)

you can buy 2? stop robbing the hard earned people shit you work at the f@#king game store so stop being greedy and w8 your turn.LOL just joking


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 7, 2006)

That's quite an effective strategy when you realize enough PS3s eBay'd will pay for your own PS3 and then some. I'm jealous...Not that I've ever been a Sony person, and it's kinda low to take the entire shipment, but that's quite clever.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 7, 2006)

> i'm getting 2 ps3, i can't wait. We are putting them in the back of the store, so only i can buy them later that day when i get home from class, and then i'm selling one on ebay to get my money back from the first one and then some. Will be buying games after i get my profit. Aww, such a wonderful season



You realize you are quite hated by people everywhere, right?  That's kinda... dickish. :s

Regardless, if there were plenty of consoles at launch, I'd say that's the right idea.

I'd heard about the load time thing, and I think it's quite neat. As to the other things... eh. It's cool, but not mindblowing.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Why 360 look so sexy? It does...i want it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

> Genji: Days of the Blade Review
> Aged gameplay hampers a visceral trip through ancient lands.



   6.0 = passible.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

Well they didn't give Genji 1 a good score either  But it's all good, can't expect every launch title to be hott


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 8, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> 6.0 = passible.



Giant crabs don't appeal to IGN.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 8, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Well they didn't give Genji 1 a good score either  But it's all good, can't expect every launch title to be hott



Ign gave genji 1 a 7 that's not bad but for fans of genre.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

Jea, well i just wanted to try the game, still will


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 8, 2006)

PS3 game scores from Dengeki magazine of Japan. 


> -Ridge Racer 7 (PS3, Bandai Namco): 100 / 95 / 90 / 100
> -Mobile Suit Gundam: Target in Sight (PS3, Bandai Namco): 90 / 90 / 85 / 80
> -Sega Golfclub Featuring Miyazato Family (PS3, Sega): 70 / 75 / 80 / 80
> -Genji: Kamui Souran (PS3, Sony): 75 / 60 / 70 / 80*
> ...


A game so godly even the Japanese love it even if they hate the genre? Holy shit 

Genji sucks in Japan too? Yeah no surprise. Ridge Racer of course does well and Gundam is apparently well too. 

If Resistance got this high of a score in Japan I'm guessing it will get a 9 or be in the high 90s for America. I'm impressed.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

Hell yeah, resistance and mobil, this is great news


----------



## Aman (Nov 8, 2006)

Hmm, well I was expecting like a 7 for Genji anyway.

Awesome for Resistance.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

Resistance gonna be hot, even when i get it. Two great shooters this year? Damn Both GoW and Resistance, on my two fav system, i think i can say i win


----------



## dementia_ (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice Ridge scores.

Japan's best selling Launch game, I reckon.
Stateside, not so much.


----------



## Aman (Nov 8, 2006)

Doubt it, since they'll only get 80 000 units at launch.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

I think he meant for ps3...


----------



## dementia_ (Nov 8, 2006)

Aman said:


> Doubt it, since they'll only get 80 000 units at launch.



Dengeki reconfirmed 100k for launch, and of that I'm betting 80% or more attachment rate with Ridge Racer 7.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

dementia_ said:


> Dengeki reconfirmed 100k for launch, and of that I'm betting 80% or more attachment rate with Ridge Racer 7.



Sony has come out and said that there only getting 80k, no offical reports where made that they where getting more than that.


----------



## tanukibeast (Nov 8, 2006)

can't wait!! i'm going to be the only teenager who owns one in my school


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 8, 2006)

Generic Onimusha clone like I said D:

I'm suprised at the scores for Gundam, as most anime games...blow ass. 90% of them. Majority of Gundam games suck ass D:


----------



## dementia_ (Nov 8, 2006)

Japan just really likes Gundam games.

Ridge and Gundam aren't going to get those ratings in the west.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

Umm ridge usually get's high scores here...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't mean to sound negative but uh...does anyone strongly think the PS3 will last 10 years? Personally, I doubt that as the PS1 really wasnt on the top PS line for 10 years [They consistantly published Japanese games in weeaboo land for a whole 10 years since the launch of the PS1, but thats still going on with the Dreamcast so eh]


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh..so MORE than $599 has to be invested into it D:

How much will said attachments cost?


----------



## RockLee (Nov 9, 2006)

Come on. Seriously.

Sure, it might  "last," as in software will be floating out there and small developers might publish for it. However, does it mean it's a viable platform?

The Dreamcast, then, never died.


----------



## kakashifan777 (Nov 9, 2006)

ps3 is way overated. i cant see how you people are ready for it. its going to be 500 dollers. im getting a wii


----------



## MS81 (Nov 9, 2006)

it depends on what you like,IMHO I like all 3 systems but do I have money for all 3 "NO"(at least not at the moment). So I have to break it down I already have 360 and I'm trying to get my hands on a PS3 so I can play my average game Genji dotb I wish they gave it a 7.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2006)

Did the price go down for this? I heard rumors of the cheaper version for 400 bucks.


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

^That's Japan only.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 9, 2006)

Yep. Japan gets it for 412, or thereabouts. However, this was a strong blows towards Sony's bottom line. :/


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> People Not Lining Up For PS3
> But Wii and the DS are another story.





> November 9, 2006 - Yes, you read that right! We've got a story about something not happening!
> 
> In truth, something not happening is something that happens every day, and we don't, in general, report on such non occurrences. For instance, today, Sega didn't announce the Dreamcast 2 (from what we hear, that won't happen until January 15th). Turn to the Dreamcast channel, however, and you won't see a story about Sega having not announced its new platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, not really that weird, if they're going to have a lottery...


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah I was expecting some huge que of people to wait for the PS3. I mean the people would que up then when the stoor opens they wouldn't have a ticket so they would figure out waiting is pointless. .

No news to me to be honest.



> ps3 is way overated. i cant see how you people are ready for it. its going to be 500 dollers. im getting a wii


To many people a Wii is a waste of money. The PS3 is a waste to you but to others it isn't.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah for once IGN must be high. We got 13 people ALREADY lined up here in mahanton Best buy...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2006)

They are talking about Japan, who are getting much less.

That will NEVER happen in the states, considering most people waiting already are waiting for teh Maddenz lawl.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2006)

OH, haha didn't read it all. Was about to say.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Some reviews from GS

Genji 2/Onimusha clone part 2 got a 6.4 for being the same old crap we get on the PS2, minus it loooking pretty.


The new Tony Hawk game got a lower review than the 360 version....O_o

360 version got a 7.9, so I would suggest if you are getting TH and have a 360, get it for there.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank god tony hawk sucks ass. As for Genji, still going to play it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2006)

I would say Tony Hawk is better than Genji, both versions of TH infact. Just the 360 version so far is greatest version.

Is this going to be the case for many multi 360/PS3 games?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2006)

Most likly be back and forth, mattering the game.

Also on the PS3 the tony hawk didn't have online.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 9, 2006)

lol...ps3..a real winner in my book <3


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Some reviews from GS
> 
> Genji 2/Onimusha clone part 2 got a 6.4 for being the same old crap we get on the PS2, minus it loooking pretty.


You love saying that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2006)

I do cause they have been running on Onimusha despite not being in the Onimusha team, so they make clones of it.

They should make something original.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok don't get the game. They made this game and that is that. Personally I don't think its that bad and I will get this game probably second hand. Because you dislike the game it is no reason to say they should have made something diffrent though.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 9, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> I do cause they have been running on Onimusha despite not being in the Onimusha team, so they make clones of it.
> 
> They should make something original.


that's actually Yoshiki okamoto that made Genji he's been involved with a lot of Capcom games(executive producer etc.) use wiki to see.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2006)

It's like GTA clones or like Mario/Sonic clones in the early 90's; created to cash in on a past success. It also shows that many games arent that original or creative, something I think the industry needs in heavy doses.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2006)

Saints Row is a pretty much a clone yet it's one of the best games i've played all year and right behind san andress * The best of GTA so far* So yeah clones could just be as good. This one still looks fun to play and i'll rent it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2006)

If a clone is executed well, which doesn't happen a lot, are good games. The bubsy's and the aero the acrobat's of the SNES era are BAD platformer clones.

Genji, is not a good clone. How much is it anyhow, $60?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2006)

60 yeah. Unless it's first party, then it could be 50, donno. Well i'm not goin to buy it but i'll rent it like it's first one


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2006)

The first one was actually pretty fun, but not a strong game overall. It was reallllllllly short.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2006)

True, and i bearly rent games so i was happy of what i played and return. The 2nd should be the same, just a game to play when bored...or inbetween resistance and lair


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Wouldnt FFXII be inbetween those? Damn hugeness game.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 9, 2006)

> _[highlight]You can use an USB mass storage device[hdd] to store all your media on.[/highlight]_



...


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 10, 2006)

I had a question, I haven't bought a XBox or 360 before{Though with Sonic's delay on the Ps3 I might break down. heh}

But anyways, when it comes to changing music in a game. Is it just stored on the system itself or does it permanently change the game till changed back?

Meaning if you pull the disc out of your PS3 and put it into another PS3 will the music go back to default?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2006)

^Yes, same with 360.


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 10, 2006)

Ah I see, thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 10, 2006)

I heard Sonic Next was delayed, it was just the PS3 version?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 10, 2006)

And why isn't the 360 version delayed? Because they already got down the content due to some SEGA games already on there?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 10, 2006)

Sonic was announced as delayed a few weeks ago. I don't know why people are getting this late. 

I'm guessing it's because they are incorportating extra items in the PS3 version or extra content. If not it's probably because they've already got the content down with the version so yeah.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 10, 2006)

Or trying to incorporate the same things, but dont know how to get it done as simple as the other version.

Like adding a online Vs. mode or something, it would be simplier for the 360 as Sega has more than one game already on it in stores. Especially considering Sonic Team is already so used to it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 10, 2006)

The sonic doesn't look too impressive


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm not expecting it to be great but eh, 7th time's the charm?


----------



## Ulio (Nov 10, 2006)

Just 7 days away from the north american release  YES i hope i get one seens i didnt preorder T_T.


----------



## yuhun (Nov 10, 2006)

I've got the new Sonic demo for 360, its OK, not much different from the adventure series. 

By the way what do you guys think of the PS3's interface? Personally I don't think it looks as pretty as 360's dashboard but i dunno I've never tried customizing the PS3's stuff.


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

People, Phil Harrison confirmed what Ken said, that Europe might not even get it next March.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 10, 2006)

Aman said:


> People, Phil Harrison confirmed what Ken said, that Europe might not even get it next March.


They will pay harly for that.


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

What are you going to do?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2006)

Le Male said:


> They will pay *harly *for that.



Harly? Lol...

Anyway i like the interface, i love teh PSP version so of course i like this one, plus 360 dashboard is nice, both are nice.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 10, 2006)

boycott, enougt is enought


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2006)

WTF...Ok...little weird there...


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, if I really wanted a PS3 and it was delayed, I would be mad too.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2006)

Actually wish PS3 was delayed till i got some money


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, you live in America, so you have nothing to do with it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2006)

Huh? You said about delay...i said i wish it was delayed till march, so i would have enough money.


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, you wouldn't get it any earlier if it was delayed there too.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 10, 2006)

Backwards compatibility for PS1/PS2 saves explained



> PS3 Internal Memory Cards for Backwards Compatibility Hands-on
> We play and save PSone and PS2 titles on Sony's next-gen console.
> by Chris Roper
> 
> ...




Heavenly Sword, Lair and MotorStorm have release dates!!!


> PS3's Next Big Three Dated
> MotorStorm, Lair, Heavenly Sword are all given release spots.
> by Nix
> 
> ...




Lair and Heavenly Sword are coming out earlier than I thought. I'm impressed. No Motorstorm for launch? Well I'll be getting Resistance and Ridge Racer 7 after seeing those latest Ridge Racer 7 screens. I'm extremely impressed.

PS3 accepts 3rd party HDD!!!





> PS3 Accepts Any Third-Party HDD
> Official hard drives not needed.
> by Chris Roper
> 
> ...




Sony stays commited to the true form of previous PS1 and PS2 games. 


> PS3 Won't Upscale PS1 or PS2 Games
> Users will need to tailor aspect ratios manually for games.
> by Jeff Haynes
> 
> ...


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

Good stuff. ^^


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah it's alot of good stuff. I'll post this again since I edited it in.

I want to crush this right now. First thing first, no lines for PS3? Watch this

another - Osaka PS3 lineup
another - Yodobashi Shinjuku-Nishiguchi lineup

now read this 





> Lines Forming For PlayStation 3 Launch
> Gamers anxious to get their hands on the console have begun forming lines in Tokyo ahead of Saturday's launch.
> Martyn Williams, IDG News Service
> Friday, November 10, 2006 08:00 AM PST
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2006)

Holy shit...that line is HUGE...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 10, 2006)

They are probably lineing up at a later date then that article saying there were no lines.

I bet no matter what it is, Japan probabloy waits like, 12 hours before its out, as opposed to almost a week XD


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

Hmm, so those stores don't use the lottery system? Because I trust IGN.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 10, 2006)

They might, but heres a fact; less than 15 will get a PS3, and thats a fact.

Especially considering the recent cut on JP's launch.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Nov 10, 2006)

not even 15 dude. I know a lot of stores in my area only getting 2-5. i.e Best Buy


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 10, 2006)

I didnt wanna say something that small, I donno if Sony caters to certain stores, like Nintendo did with the DS Lite and S-E with FFXII.

But still, catering or not, those stores will not have 15 systems.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 10, 2006)

I know a few people in this thread had a question about PS1/Ps2 games able to importn and play on the PS3 since its region free. IGN got the info for you all



> Regional Lockout on PS2/PSone Games Confirmed
> PlayStation 3 denies play of imported titles.
> by Chris Roper
> 
> November 10, 2006 - Though Sony has said that it has no intention of region locking PlayStation 3 games, it was never specifically clear whether or not region-encoded PlayStation 2 and PSone games would work on a foreign system. Unfortunately, the answer is no. Likewise, foreign films or any other content that's specified for a region different than the system you're using will not work.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I know a few people in this thread had a question about PS1/Ps2 games able to importn and play on the PS3 since its region free. IGN got the info for you all



Damn no berserk for me  Owell. 
As for the lines...why not believe IGN...look at the videos...yeah...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 10, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Damn no berserk for me  Owell.
> As for the lines...why not believe IGN...look at the videos...yeah...



IGN's article - 11/9/06
Youtube videos - 11/10/06

A lot can change in 24 hours. And the man who posted the article useally shows his <3 to the PS3, so maybe they were telling the truth?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2006)

Huh? I meant trust both IGn and video's in terms of the PS3 is hyped.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2006)

Resistance - *9.1*

Sick


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 11, 2006)

Graphics: 8.5


...what? D:


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh noes, first fuckin generation...Look at perfect dark Zero, god can't be happy a good game got what it deserves!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 11, 2006)

Im not saying it looks bad, im just a bit shocked it's so low in that level...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh yeah, forgot B+, 85%, 8.5 is so low...WOW.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 11, 2006)

if you gonna buy a ps3 thats the game you gotta buy


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2006)

Hence why i'm getting it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 11, 2006)

I just think it looks a lot better and doesnt deserve a 8.5


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2006)

May have ugly designs = - points.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 11, 2006)

Ya resistance has a great multiplayer i say its the only Must have title for Ps3 at launch. Seems to be very fun i cannot wait to play it to be honest. I like the idea of 40 man multiplayer in these type of games.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2006)

You see the time-stop sniper? That's just sick...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 11, 2006)

Surely the graphics deserved over a 8.5 considering the scores for other titles but besides that I'm highly pleased. I think the graphics deserve a 9.5 personally. 

It's score is a 9.1 and it's lasting appeal is a 9.5, I'm extremely happy. I pre-ordered the game a while back and to know that it got this score makes me jump for joy. Now bring on the Ridge Racer 7 scores!!!


----------



## K-deps (Nov 11, 2006)

As much as I want this game the textures do seem a little undetailed in some places
the weapons are great Insomniac makes the best weapons in games




If only Resistance was on 360 along with GoW cause i really dont wanna buy a PS3 just for this game 
I just dont have enough$$$

its a shame


----------



## MS81 (Nov 11, 2006)

Chaps said:


> As much as I want this game the textures do seem a little undetailed in some places
> the weapons are great Insomniac makes the best weapons in games
> 
> 
> ...


save your money til you have enuff then.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 11, 2006)

^^^^ Even if he saved his money its only one game he wants, better would be wait till you have more titles to your liking.

With Resistance I don't care, I will get that game. When I get my PS3 things will be kriss I know everyone at my college plans to get one so I can probably link games up etc.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 11, 2006)

Seems like this month is not a good to pre-order sales. As some have heard of the Gears of War debacle with EB Games and Gamestop. It seems Best Buy is cancelling all pre-orders that were done online for the upcoming Sony PlayStation 3. 



			
				Best Buy could disappoint thousands with a glitch on the system said:
			
		

> Best Buy, on Nov. 7, sent an e-mail explaining that the order had been canceled and that "our system was not intended to take preorders on the PlayStation 3 gaming system." Best Buy says that it will offer the new PlayStations only in its stores on the day it is released. The electronics retailer won't say how many preorders had been placed, but said it was an errant posting. "We want to make sure that we have the most units available on launch day," says Best Buy spokesman Jay Musolf. "We want to express our apologies and have offered the customers a $10 coupon."
> 
> Ten bucks? That won't do much to console a heartbroken Blake. "How can they do that?" he asks. Blake is likely one of thousands of disappointed shoppers who had their hopes dashed. Some customers are lodging complaints with the Better Business Bureau. "If I were Best Buy, I would honor the orders—I mean, do you really want your shoppers to have a bad experience where they wouldn't want to shop there again?" asks Ken Godskind, vice-president of sales and marketing for AlertSite.com, a Web performance measurement company in Coconut Creek, Fla. "Customers have the same expectations from online shopping as from a brick-and-mortar store, where such customers are usually made whole on such glitches."



Best Buy Cancels PS3 Pre-orders: Aol.com/business


----------



## dementia_ (Nov 11, 2006)

Unsurprisingly, all 100,000 units sold out in Japan





> PlayStation 3 sells out in Japan
> Japanese gamers get hold of a PlayStation 3
> 
> Sony's PlayStation 3 games console has sold out in Japan, with some gamers queuing overnight to get one.
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2006)

System looks sick, i want one!!!


----------



## Aman (Nov 11, 2006)

Expected sales, then.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes, EXPECT those sales...i want a ps3


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 11, 2006)

I will kill sombody, in front of their momma...for a PS3.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 11, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> Seems like this month is not a good to pre-order sales. As some have heard of the Gears of War debacle with EB Games and Gamestop. It seems Best Buy is cancelling all pre-orders that were done online for the upcoming Sony PlayStation 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Best Buy Cancels PS3 Pre-orders: Aol.com/business



Not surprised considering the Best Buy pre-orders were only up for around 15 mins directly after midnight the night they did them. 

I was there on the site about to pre-order but I decided to get some food, I come back and it's gone with a "coming soon" sign. So really it's no surprise.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 11, 2006)

Smart Ppl would wait instead buying it for 600 and while you wait newer and better games would be out


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 11, 2006)

dementia_ said:


> Unsurprisingly, all 100,000 units sold out in Japan



That's nice.
As launch closes in. I see people start to camp out in front of certain stores down here. I told them you can only be in line if you pre-ordered. They went to the store managers and what did you know I was actually right. For those who did not pre-order they could not camp out until a full 24 hours before Launch (for those who pre-order 36 hours). I talked to the store manager and she pretty much said it is due to finding out how many consoles are available on Launch that weren't pre-ordered to prevent things from happening. I technically caused 30 + people to leave. 

(Store was Wal*Mart)


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 11, 2006)

Here's a look at the innards of a PS3.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> Here's a look at the innards of a PS3.



_fap,fap,fap,fap,fap,fap_

_Da, da, da, da, da, da, da. Dudum, Da, Da, Dudum!
Thing's that bother you, never bother me! I feel happy and fine! Haha! Living in the Sunlight, loving in the Moonlight, having a wonderful time!_


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 12, 2006)

THe ps3 is one sexy bitch


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

IGN did an unpacking for Sony ps3 ( and wii) on the 10th . So here are those vids

Click here.

i have to watch the PS3 one again because i swear he said the 20 gig model will not have the chrome look to it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't like the chrome  I didn't get it for XBOX 360 and i dont want it for PS3, donno why it just doesn't fit for some reason but if i have to with a 60 gig i guess i gotta.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Nov 12, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> IGN did an unpacking for Sony ps3 ( and wii) on the 10th . So here are those vids
> 
> Link removed
> 
> i have to watch the PS3 one again because i swear he said the 20 gig model will not have the chrome look to it.



sony announced that the lower model will not have the chrome on it....kinda sucks cause the chrome on the balck just looks tight


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok i present another Sony commercial, better then the first, still not good, i put it above both the crying baby *WTF* and the red steel *Weak* but below GoW *Atleast a nice song* 
*PS3's Second Commercial - *
Ich bin sie Ra


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

> PS3 Backwards Compatibility Issues
> New system has some problems with past titles.





> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 12, 2006)

I hate waiting until Friday for my PS3. I'm so excited!!!

Waiting sucks ass 

I've decided to get RR7 and Resistance on launch. I'm pretty much set!!


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2006)

Meh?

I mean I'm not saying it isn't a problem. Just not a HUGE problem.

A HUGE problem, will be when we start playing and then 3 weeks later the DISC READ ERROR sign starts popping up.


----------



## Aman (Nov 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Ok i present another Sony commercial, better then the first, still not good, i put it above both the crying baby *WTF* and the red steel *Weak* but below GoW *Atleast a nice song*
> *PS3's Second Commercial - *
> I guess I'm not the only one that hates New Jersey...


Can't they show some of the actual gameplay? Sony, the leaders in the market, make some better commercials.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't care when I get a PS3, but for sure Resistance will be one of the games I'll get.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Nov 12, 2006)

Does anyone else think that the PS3's release date is approaching reeeeeally fast? Or is it just me? :S


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2006)

Cloud_Nine said:


> Does anyone else think that the PS3's release date is approaching reeeeeally fast? Or is it just me? :S



If I was able to snag a pre-order, I'd think it wasn't coming fast enough


----------



## mechaBD (Nov 12, 2006)

Cloud_Nine said:


> Does anyone else think that the PS3's release date is approaching reeeeeally fast? Or is it just me? :S



It's just you. I havent gotten a good night sleep in weeks thinking about the ps3's awesomeness. When launch finally comes and I get my ps3 I'm gonna get even less sleep.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 12, 2006)

The PS3, it cometh! D:


----------



## MS81 (Nov 12, 2006)

can't w8 to play Genji2 with that mediocore grade.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

So what, monster hunter - 5.5 and i'll say it proudly, one of the best games i've ever played


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 13, 2006)

> So what, monster hunter - 5.5 and i'll say it proudly, one of the best games i've ever played



Maybe you gat *REALLY* low standards,


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2006)

O People have disassembled the PS3

Sharingank's amazing drabbles!
Sharingank's amazing drabbles!
Sharingank's amazing drabbles!
Sharingank's amazing drabbles!


----------



## MS81 (Nov 13, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> So what, monster hunter - 5.5 and i'll say it proudly, one of the best games i've ever played



I know crazy but I'm mad at Ign they gave god hand for PS2 a 3 while gamespot gave it a 8,you be the judge. 

I bought N3 for 360 with the average grade and I love it still.


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 13, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> O People have disassembled the PS3
> 
> Sharingank's amazing drabbles!
> Sharingank's amazing drabbles!
> ...


 
Part of me was interested in seeing what the system looks like inside, but the other part felt like it was such a waste of a system being ripped apart like that and not played. heh

Though they seemed to be careful, they may have someone with the patients and ability to put it back together.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2006)

From what I gathered, they are taking off the techness to give it a review or something. To see if everything Sony guarenteed is there and all.

By the way it is designed, it looks like anti-aircraft missles would only dent it.


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 13, 2006)

Indeed Cover after Cover of protection.
Looks like Sony took good precaution to keep the system from overheating.

I wonder how the System would stand up to the X-Play Durablity Test.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2006)

Hell, there's a top tile JUST for the Playstation 3 name.

It was designed to have the heat out of one area, and where the heat comes out can actually keep coffee warm.


----------



## ElegyOfWind (Nov 13, 2006)

my palms are sweating with anticipation


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 13, 2006)

PS3 First Impression Video I came across:

Sharingank's amazing drabbles!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2006)

I saw that video on the 1up show, and it really is dissapointing that a HDTV is praticly needed.

Oh well, I guess it will be even longer before I even would get a PS3. Not like im gonna be one of those fools who gets it at launch anyway


----------



## Aman (Nov 13, 2006)

Seems like they're not going to rush the upcoming PS games. 8000th post. ^^

Btw, Oblivion has been delayed and will be released next spring.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 13, 2006)

I do hope Oblivion will look good on the PS3 now that it's delayed.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Nov 13, 2006)

So how far do you think it gonna go down? 
I'm lookking forward to the ps3 anyway though.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 13, 2006)

so you really need a HDTV for PS3


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 13, 2006)

Not need, you can play it on SD.

But with an HD looks much better. The graphics are still leaps and bounds over PS2's graphics on SD but the graphics on HD are higher than that.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 13, 2006)

So, what's the word on the PS3's video output where PS1/2 titles are concerned? I did a bit of searching, and there doesn't seem to be any upscaling to HD resolutions(not that big of a deal); but what about progressive scan? Would it at least allow me to run FFXII in 480p?

[EDIT] - Nevermind, seems as though you are given the option to set widescreen and progressive for BC titles in the XMB. Good stuff.

[EDIT #2] - *Fuck!* I guess not. This blows. >:/ Guess this won't be happening until Sony starts having the PS3 emulate them.

I think this decides whether or not I buy a PS3 for keeps this Friday.  Fight Night: Round 3 is actually the only launch title that interests me. And FFXII is doing a splendid job of keeping me busy until the Wii hits. Would be nice to see it, Zone of the Enders 2, and many other PS2 titles in my library runnin' in progressive.

(I'm getting one to eBay either way though. :3)


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2006)

Fight night over resistance? Go for XBOX 360 in that case.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 13, 2006)

Plan on getting a 360 too. Discount price and all that jazz.

I don't really care for Resistance.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2006)

That's why i'm saying, 360 is cheaper and has fight night 3, might as well get it for that.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 13, 2006)

1st person, Sixaxis-mode. 

And it's not just for Round 3.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 14, 2006)

who wants to see Onimusha 5 I know I do.

I think it will look a lil bit better than DMC4.


----------



## PIB-Chaotic (Nov 14, 2006)

The PS3 hype has made me quite a bit of money. I've been standing in line @ random stores and selling my place in line for 50 bucks, and then I just start again at a different spot.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 14, 2006)

PIB-Chaotic said:


> The PS3 hype has made me quite a bit of money. I've been standing in line @ random stores and selling my place in line for 50 bucks, and then I just start again at a different spot.




   man thats good lol seriously i would never have thought of that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 14, 2006)

Europ has been pwned, again.



Sony might not even get the PS3 out there by March.



Day one of ScrewAttack's Launch line for charity, where they are gonna buy a PS3 and give it to the biggest donator, and all the money goes to Child's Play.

Now people who do THAT are the only non-fools waiting in front of stores.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 14, 2006)

PlayStation 3 Not Playing Some Older Games

TOKYO (Nov. 14) - Sony's PlayStation 3 game console, which went on sale in Japan over the weekend leading off a global launch, can't play some of the older games for the original PlayStation and the upgrade PlayStation 2, a company official said Tuesday

Sony Corp. had billed PlayStation 3 as compatible with the previous PlayStation machines.

But Sony Computer Entertainment spokesman Satoshi Fukuoka said some of the 8,000 older games weren't working properly on PS3, making the wrong sounds or images, and some couldn't be played at all.

He declined to give a number for the games that weren't functioning, but he said the same problem is expected when the game console goes on sale in the U.S. Nov. 17. About 16,000 different games have been sold for the PlayStation and PlayStation 2 in North America.

Fukuoka said the problems in playing the older games were not a glitch and had been expected. Sony announced the problem on its Japanese Web page Nov. 11, the day when the PS3 went on sale to lines of eager fans at Japanese retailers.

Users can punch in the name of the PS or PS2 game on the Web page, and a list will pop up, telling you if the game can be played without problems or not.

For example, all the "Biohazard" series games can be played without problem, except for one in which a virtual gun won't fire properly, according to Sony's Web page.

"We are sorry for the game fans that they cannot play all the games," Fukuoka said. "But unfortunately some of these problems could not be avoided."

PlayStation 3 is facing off in a three-way console war for this Christmas against Nintendo Co.'s Wii, which goes on sale Nov. 19 in the U.S., and Microsoft Corp.'s Xbox 360, which had a year's head start over rivals.

Although response has been enthusiastic to the PS3, the launch hasn't been smooth.

Production problems meant that only 100,000 PlayStation 3 machines were in time for its debut in Japan. When it goes on sale in the United States on Nov. 17, some 400,000 PS3 consoles will be available there.

The console's European launch has been pushed back until March. That was the second delay, as PS3 had been initially promised for spring of this year.

Sony has a lot riding on the success of the PS3, which is powered by the new "Cell" computer chip and supported by the next-generation Blu-ray video disc format.

But Sony will be losing money for a some time because of the high costs for research and production that went into the highly sophisticated machine.

The red ink is coming at a time when the Japanese electronics and entertainment company, known for the Walkman portable audio player and "Spider-Man" movies, is struggling to stage a comeback.

In recent years, Sony has fallen behind in key products like flat-panel TVs and digital music players. A fumble in its PS3 business could prove a huge blow at a time when it's seeing its brand image badly tarnished by a massive global recall of lithium-ion batteries for laptops


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Europ has been pwned, again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first thing's been posted for awhile now, it was done on the 10th, it's the 14th...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 14, 2006)

- Poking fun at the eBay priceing

 -Ho.ly.shit. Selling ONE HUNDRED PS3'S.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

9000!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dementia_ (Nov 14, 2006)

Blu-ray laser diode yeild less than expected. Analysts predict only 150-200k ready for US launch in 3 days time.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

Analysts? Morons. Do not trust them, trust me.


----------



## conceptz (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like I won't be getting the PS3 before christmas.

as long as I get it when the Vision GT comes out, i'm good.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Analysts? Morons. Do not trust them, trust me.



I guess I gats no choice then


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

Good, listen well youngin


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 14, 2006)

lol, stop worrying people, if ur ps3 (if ur able to get it ) has problems then just do what people did with the xbox 360.. ps3 comes with a 1yr replacement thing for any problems within the year of you buying it.

and my friend just told me he saw ps3 kiosks(setups) at bestbuy and circuit city.  i might go, but you know there's gonna b some dicks just sitting there forever.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 14, 2006)

There were some my friend went to, but it was screwy. The x button didnt work, couldnt get out besides playing motor storm. Some dumb woman kept pressing her hands on the LCD screen thinking that would work D:

Oh, and here is a just of Japan's holy shit sale factor.

From Yahoo! Auction JP:

◆◇新品　PS3 プレイステーション3 20GB ◇◆
現在の価格： 10,796,000 円
残り時間： 3 時間 （詳細な残り時間）
最高額入札者： uhho_iiotoko8000

Translation:
New product: PS3 PlayStation 3 20 GB Model
Current price: 10.8 million yen
Highest bidder:

Isn't that like, over nine thousaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand [hehe] dollars?


----------



## little nin (Nov 14, 2006)

well...im UK  no ps3 for a lil while for me, how much is it in the US? might i ask...and a conversion to pounds would be nice too! =D


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2006)

little nin said:


> well...im UK  no ps3 for a lil while for me, how much is it in the US? might i ask...and a conversion to pounds would be nice too! =D



20GB version: $499 *U.S.*/$263.38 *GBP*
60GB version: $599 *U.S.* /$316.16 *GBP*

*Disclaimer:*

The GBP is based on conversion of the U.S. dollar and may not accurately reflect the amount that Sony plans to sell the system in Europe.


----------



## Aman (Nov 14, 2006)

They will only launch the 60 GB version in the UK and it will cost 550 GBP.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 14, 2006)

Sony is looking Shaky at the moment


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2006)

For all those thinking about camping out for the PS3 better get a move on  

Just watched local news footage of people who lined up for the system since Sunday and it was at Bestbuy out of all places in Miami


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 14, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> - Poking fun at the eBay priceing



omfg i laughed hard at that.  totally wasn't expecting it to be funny at all so i got caught off guard.


----------



## Pakkun93 (Nov 14, 2006)

yep just found out that old games like GT4 and Kingdom Hearts won't be able to play on the PS3 =/.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 14, 2006)

This is a Q and A podcast for PS3 only. Very good stuff in here i am lisening to it and so far from what i can tell you cannot lisen to music in ALL your PS3 games like you can with 360. If the Game does not have custom soundtracks on it then you cannot lisen to your own music.


the pod cast is long but very informal.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 14, 2006)

Lol, my friend said he'll pay me $400 dollars to wait in line for a ps3. Not, sure if he's joking or not. Well, if he's not, I'm probably gonna do it. Then, if one of my other friends came with me, I might be able to buy one for myself.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2006)

> CompUSA: *Would you like a PS3 with your HDTV?*
> Electronics retailer devotes launch allocation of Sony's next-gen system to customers purchasing big-screen, high-def Sony TVs.
> By Brendan Sinclair, GameSpot
> Posted Nov 14, 2006 8:14 pm ET
> ...



*writes out a $2500 check*


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

That's a pretty damn good price.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Nov 14, 2006)

thats so badass....unfortunately, u usually only go bigger and there arent many tv's that are high quality and bigger than my 60in LCD so i wont be able to write a huge check....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 14, 2006)

Sony HDTV's are nice well there pearl ones if it was a pearl i would get that deal in a heart beat  ( if i had 2300 bucks )


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, i'm poor as fuck now but that deal is nice


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 15, 2006)

Hell Yeah, damn I need some Dough on The real


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2006)

Screwattacks second day in line for a PS3 



This is what is gonna happen this friday =P


----------



## RockLee (Nov 15, 2006)

CompUSA cancelled the bundle. :/


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

Why? They sold out?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2006)

Aman said:


> Why? They sold out?



Supposedly the stock of PS3's have been dramatically slashed. 

@Rocklee:

Is there any source that states any numerical figures by how much the stock has been slashed?


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow, again? Right now it feels like delaying it earlier would've been better.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2006)

Aman said:


> Wow, again? Right now it feels like delaying it earlier would've been better.



There's a need by Sony to start competing as early as possible to stave off Microsoft. I really wish they had waited a bit longer before going forward with the Nov.17th launch date. Now there expected shipping numbers are being reduced from what they previously estimated.

And how the heck am I suppose to get one now, if there are people who have been waiting in line since Sunday night? >_<

I would once again have to call certain stores like Costco, target and Walmart to see if they'll have shipments coming in =/


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

With this small amount of units, there's really nothing they can do, so starting this early is still kinda pointless. And in Japan it only launched with five games, now that's weird...


----------



## slimscane (Nov 15, 2006)

There is a source.
It hasn't been confirmed by Sony, but it has pretty much been confirmed by retailers. Ultra lame.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2006)

Aman said:


> With this small amount of units, there's really nothing they can do, so starting this early is still kinda pointless. And in Japan it only launched with five games, now that's weird...


5 games? Yeah, that sounds a bit odd. Are you sure about it only having 5 games? :S



slimscane said:


> There is a source.
> It hasn't been confirmed by Sony, but it has pretty much been confirmed by retailers. Ultra lame.




wow, wow, F'ing wow 

I almost forgot that Canada counts as North America >_>

So, is that why they may be getting such a small supply? If those figures are true then there are going to be quite a few unhappy faces come launch day. And if you don't get it on launch day it becomes a little more difficult to attain one before Christmas, because consumer activity tends to increase during that time period. I'd probably bank on being able to safely get one by sometime late spring-early summer.


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> 5 games? Yeah, that sounds a bit odd. Are you sure about it only having 5 games? :S


That's what I heard.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

5 Games? I thought it was seven? Either way yeah japan got few games.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 15, 2006)

they had an even smaller adoption rate, only like, .98 games per system sold :S


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 15, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> For all those thinking about camping out for the PS3 better get a move on
> 
> Just watched local news footage of people who lined up for the system since Sunday and it was at Bestbuy out of all places in Miami



Yeah I somewhat reported this a while back. If your planning to camp out at Best Buy better make sure you get a ticket stub. If you don't. Forget about it. No PS3 ticket... No PS3. 

I made $50 bucks for holding a guys place in line for like an hour and a half because he had to go home. What people would do. . When he came back I was like do you have a PS3 ticket. He didn't have one so I was like you better go or else being in line is no use. He was one of the last people to get some. He was like there was only 16 left.

Speaking of which I got one of my own not planning to buy. But to sell my ticket. I sold it for $80 bucks. I made it sound like there was no tickets left. What will I do for those $130. Save it for later when I buy the PS3. I already got $200 saved. Add the $130 and I am just half way for now from buying the PS3 lol.


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

slimscane said:


> they had an even smaller adoption rate, only like, .98 games per system sold :S


Well, ''it will sell without games''.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> Yeah I somewhat reported this a while back. If your planning to camp out at Best Buy better make sure you get a ticket stub. If you don't. Forget about it. No PS3 ticket... No PS3.
> 
> I made $50 bucks for holding a guys place in line for like an hour and a half because he had to go home. What people would do. . When he came back I was like do you have a PS3 ticket. He didn't have one so I was like you better go or else being in line is no use. He was one of the last people to get some. He was like there was only 16 left.
> 
> Speaking of which I got one of my own not planning to buy. But to sell my ticket. I sold it for $80 bucks. I made it sound like there was no tickets left. What will I do for those $130. Save it for later when I buy the PS3. I already got $200 saved. Add the $130 and I am just half way for now from buying the PS3 lol.



I'm assuming that in a line that has over 40 people someone would have thought to get a ticket stub.  

Best Buy is probably aware of this situation when there's news camera's in front of their stores. 

Meh, either ways, it's not a big deal to me. If my friend or I can't get the system, then I'll just have to rely on my Wii pre-order to tide me over. 

Sp, I'll probably get the PS3 next summer when there might be a couple more systems available.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 15, 2006)

A PS3 Launch Story... Sony doesn't want you to know about.





			
				Dirk Benedict said:
			
		

> (just a small clip... there are vids on the website)Minutes before the clock struck 7:00 A.M. and Sony's new PlayStation 3 console would officially go on sale, a company representative addressed the crowd of media and the new face of early bird game console buyers - Chinese nationals.
> 
> "Everybody, the PlayStation 3 is the door to a new world of interactive entertainment," the spunky Japanese rep trumpeted as SCE CEO Ken Kutaragi joined her on stage.
> 
> ...





Now we know why software sales are not as high as hardware sales.


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah, I heard about that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...I'm not surprised that businesses take priority over gaming when it comes to new console releases. 




			
				Gamespot said:
			
		

> *Analyst sizes up Wii, PS3*
> 
> Lazard Capital Market's Colin Sebastian looks back at previous system releases to frame this week's big debuts; expects no more than 200,000 PS3s in US for launch.
> By Brendan Sinclair, GameSpot
> ...



Nothing really new. Sports and racing car games are the mainstay for most console launches and I've already heard of Sony coming out with 150k-200k systems in the U.S.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow, i truly love the bullshit these days


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2006)

Gamespot said:
			
		

> *Amazon.com passes on Wii, PS3 preorders*
> 
> With days to go before console launches, online megastore says it won't take preorders; may not be able to deliver product until 2007.
> By Tim Surette, GameSpot
> ...



Amazon learned from GS's mistake  

That scratches off another place where I was hoping to snag a PS3 =/


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 15, 2006)

i saw some adverts on the Site that make the console look really small... compared to a HUGE monitor XD...

*wishes he had that kind of monitor*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2006)

No, the console is huge like Xbox.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

Hence he said "HUGE monitor" Anyway system is big, like xbox, so i don't mind since i own a fat ass xbox still


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 15, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:


> i saw some adverts on the Site that make the console look really small... compared to a HUGE monitor XD...
> 
> *wishes he had that kind of monitor*



Hehe. PS3 may be fat (actually fatter than) like the XBox but it isn't a ginormous hunk of hardware like some people may think. But yeah I surely share your aspiration that I would wish I had that kind of monitor as well.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 15, 2006)

Why Can't these companies get anything right


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

*IGN Scores *-
*Need for Speed: Carbon - 7.9
Tiger Woods - 8.3
Untold Legends - 6.5
Marvel Alliance - 7.5
NHL 2k7 - 8.6
Ridge Racer - 8.2
NBA 07 - 7.8
Resistance - 9.1*

**Links are in order**


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow, I'm kinda shocked, all of those got lower scores than their 360 counterparts (the ones that were on 360 aswell).


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

Mostly cause of no online


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 16, 2006)

It looks like a shaky lauch compared to the 360. Any one else agree with this.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 16, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Wow, I'm kinda shocked, all of those got lower scores than their 360 counterparts (the ones that were on 360 aswell).



A majoirty of the titles have fram rate issues and the graphics where not up to stuff as the 360 verisons where. those where the main gripes about it. But when they get more time under there belt im sure they will be better ( i hope)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm not surprised because of the scores since they are only 1st gen games ported over to the PS3 for launch and yeah the online issue is a problem. All makes sense. It would be a different story if they had not been first-gen games. Same thing happened with the PS2 and as history tells us, it gets better later on, much better. I see no problem with it. 

As for some of the other games, some just aren't good like Genji and Untold Legends rofl.  

Resistance though, what a godly game. One game, one awesome.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> A majoirty of the titles have fram rate issues and the graphics where not up to stuff as the 360 verisons where. those where the main gripes about it. But when they get more time under there belt im sure they will be better ( i hope)



They better be,lots of spoiled rich kids is going to get a ps3 for sure but for the ones that worked their ass for it better get their moneys worth. Paying for 600 system including games and the games suck ass. I thought ps3 was a Graphic powerhouse. I wonder if killzone 2 is what is hyped out to be.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2006)

No USB cable for the controller in the box of the controller, you have to buy it seperatly.

Nyko vow to replace faulty and/or damaged Intercoolers, and Xbox 360 consoles damaged by the Intercooler.

One is still with the system though.


----------



## njt (Nov 16, 2006)

I got a ps3 . It's quite nice~~~ any questions? Umm feel free to ask >.>


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2006)

What big PS2 games have problems?


----------



## njt (Nov 16, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> What big PS2 games have problems?



er not sure on that  but ffxii jp plays fine


----------



## Viciousness (Nov 16, 2006)

does dbz tenkaichi bodukai 2 look the same or better on ps3 (running ur ps2 game on it..I ask because its so recent) sparking neo is what its called in japan.

and is the feel of the control noticebly different from the ps2 controller? Also are u playing the expensive version on an HD tv or what?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2006)

That can be answered by me from reports and the like >_>

The controller feels like a PS1 without dual shock. It looks like PS2 dual shock, but PS1 weight. Due to the lack of rumble.

And Sony themselves said no games at all would be getting graphical boots.


----------



## njt (Nov 16, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> That can be answered by me from reports and the like >_>
> 
> The controller feels like a PS1 without dual shock. It looks like PS2 dual shock, but PS1 weight. Due to the lack of rumble.
> 
> And Sony themselves said no games at all would be getting graphical boots.



haha yeah that pretty much sums it up. I like the fact that the wireless sync thing that you have on the controller can turn the ps3 on . That's nice (+ 1 for the lazy people)


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 16, 2006)

Njt what games you bought for it and your overall thoughts of the system??


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 16, 2006)

Kaz Hirai said the PS2 games that have problems will be fixed with a firmware update not far from now so I can understand that 

What games did you get njt? I'm getting Resistance and RR7.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2006)

Kaz Hirai also said how many consoles would be out during the launch cycle, and was wrong nearly on a global scale. But I play games on the systems they were originally on, so I play PS1 games on a PS1. It doesn't affect me.

It affects the doods who sold their PS2's for a PS3, which I think is a bit silly.

Oh, and I have a small question; does Benkei or whatever his name is have the Jap VA who does Batou and Snake? Akio Ohtsuka

He voiced him in Genji 1, and he fucking pwns hardcore.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 16, 2006)

njt said:


> haha yeah that pretty much sums it up. I like the fact that the wireless sync thing that you have on the controller can turn the ps3 on . That's nice (+ 1 for the lazy people)



hey njt did you try playing import ps2 games yet? 

because I have a lot of Jap ps2 games and I want to play on my buddies ps3.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> hey njt did you try playing import ps2 games yet?
> 
> because I have a lot of Jap ps2 games and I want to play on my buddies ps3.



Unless you friend has a japanese ps3 then those japanese ps2 games don't work.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2006)

Just got back from running some errands, and while driving home I was listening to my favorite sports talk radio station like I always do, and the host (Sid Rosenburg) was talking about the PS3 and the long-ass line he saw at a best buy. 

He was there to buy a satellite radio and notice awhole bunch of people (mostly FAU Students) waiting outside and asked them what was going on.  And they replied waiting for the PS3, his reply was WTH?!, there college students, they should get a life, smoking weed or getting chicks  

I also came across a PS3 line while checking out a local Best Buy store. I the came to the realization that I never even had a chance to camp out unless I was there since Sunday or Monday =/


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 16, 2006)

YAY!! Tomorrow is the day!!  I have a 20GBG waiting for me confirmed by an employee.  and best of all...CHECK OUT THEM EBAY PRICES!!!! : D

Even the 20 GB is going for massive amounts of money!!!!  I'll put a link in my sig linking to my auction for people to check out how much it's going for XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2006)

MechaTC said:


> YAY!! Tomorrow is the day!!  I have a 20GBG waiting for me confirmed by an employee.  and best of all...CHECK OUT THEM EBAY PRICES!!!! : D
> 
> Even the 20 GB is going for massive amounts of money!!!!  I'll put a link in my sig linking to my auction for people to check out how much it's going for XD



Lucky SOB O_O

You know, you can do me some charity and give me the console at retail price my very, very, very good friend  

oh, well, I'll just go and enjoy my Wii pre-order


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 16, 2006)

i have to pay for my wii somehow!! >O  my wii package totals to over 500 USD.

gonna get my girlfriend a really nice present with the money too. :3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2006)

> *SF PS3 mob nears 1,000*
> 
> Burgeoning mass of gamers congregate outside the Sony Metreon complex; first 750 guaranteed consoles following near-scuffle.
> By Tor Thorsen, GameSpot
> ...



Damn, that store was rolling that deep in PS3's? :S

I'm living in the wrong state >_<

Fight's breaking out over line positions? Yeah, I'm so shocked...>_>


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2006)

This is quite bad news for european gamers, I talked to the guy that runs the shop I always go to according to his um damn I forgot the name of the word, the company that supplies europe with shit,. Well the representative of the belgian department apparently told him that the way things are looking now that he won't be suprised if the PS3 will be delayed untill september in europe just there is no confirmation but its VERY possible


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2006)

Dayum, what bad bad bad bears news.

It doesn't really matter, the PS3 wont be amazing till late 2007 anyway. By then, it SHOULD be out everywhere.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Dayum, what bad bad bad bears news.
> 
> It doesn't really matter, the PS3 wont be amazing till late 2007 anyway. By then, it SHOULD be out everywhere.



Hopefully  

Yeah its quite scary, me and him were playing GoW co-op and then he started talking to me and went " oh yeah my "word I forgot" told me today that there is a large chance that the PS3 will be delayed untill september atleast"


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 16, 2006)

Bad news for people who are camping in the line in East Coast. There is a huge storm and there could be a flood warning. It has been pouring since early in the morning. I feel bad for those who are camping out there in my area.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2006)

Not really pouring, just some light rain.

They say the evening WILL be bad, and you shouldn't be out unless need-be.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 16, 2006)

You are living in NY, I'm in south of NY. And it has been pouring. I can tell you that.


----------



## TheMexicanKingVII (Nov 16, 2006)

Thank the lord I pre-ordered mine. I can't stand standing in lines for something. Nor can I stand paying $1250+ for the console. It amazed me how completely impatient people are. So why do you think people are willing to fork out 2 to 3 times the cash so they can play the ps3 when they can wait till they come out and only pay 600? understandable that they *want* it but theres no way I am paying$2500.

It's funny when me and my friend were at gamestop we waited in line like 5 minutes and there were tons of people but when we listened to their conversations they were simply talking about how much money they would make selling their ps3. One guy had enough balls to say, "I really don't like playstation so I'm goign to buy 2 and sell them for about $1500 each." I felt like sending my fist in his face.

luckily they cut the line off and me and my friend were the last one all the people behind us were extremely mad.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, the first PS3 owner in the US has been set in stone. His name; Angel Paredes


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

Lucky hiM! Now i want one


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2006)

And then he walks away and gets shot in the face or his PS3 breaks in a day both resulting in death as the PS3 will turn insane and eat him and send his soul to sony


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2006)

> And then he walks away and gets shot in the face or his PS3 breaks in a day both resulting in death as the PS3 will turn insane and eat him and send his soul to sony


.
_________

Looks like I have time to buy a PS3 which is cool I can focus on getting some PS2 games and saving up money. If the PS3 is delayed again it works out cool for me because I can go out and not worry about cash and get a PS3 when it comes out having enough money.


----------



## Scarface 950 (Nov 16, 2006)

OMFG PS3 PREORDER IS BEING SOLD FOR 33,100 $$$$ HOLY FUCKING CRAP


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh yeah, some rich fucker will buy it too!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2006)

Scarface 950 said:


> OMFG PS3 PREORDER IS BEING SOLD FOR 33,100 $$$$ HOLY FUCKING CRAP



The winning bidder basically bid against himself 3 consecutive times >_>

and then jumped from $10,000 to 30,000. I wouldn't trust that bid >___<


----------



## MS81 (Nov 16, 2006)

I love the new generation of gaming but some ppl take it too serious.
It's sad that you have to stay out side of curcuit city for 4-5 days.

IMHO if you have a 360 your ass could w8 3-6 months to just go in the store and buy it w/o the holiday hassle.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 16, 2006)

So it's out folks, I'm seriously worried by the Europe pwnage tough


----------



## ZE (Nov 16, 2006)

We Europeans are used to it. Sony Nintendo all of them sure know how to fuck us. First the psp, now the ps3, this reminds the N64. The N64 had his launched delayed 3 times in Europe. It missed Christmas just like the ps3 will miss.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 16, 2006)

^^Yeah, I was thinking of import it since is region free...but I Think I'll wait

btw-Best.Signature.Ever

How much I loved Shenmue


----------



## ZE (Nov 16, 2006)

Dante said:


> ^^Yeah, I was thinking of import it since is region free...but I Think I'll wait
> 
> btw-Best.Signature.Ever
> 
> How much I loved Shenmue



Thanks, I made it yesterday, I?m thinking in doing more gif?s with some of the best moves in Shenmue. 

And I don?t have problems with the discrimination Europe suffers because I always wait at least 2 years before buying a new console. The dreamcast was the exception.


----------



## The End00 (Nov 16, 2006)

will there be a midnight release for ps3???


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 16, 2006)

yes the PS3 will launch in about 4 hours and 18 mins in EST time .


----------



## ZE (Nov 16, 2006)

People should be careful. Might Al kaeda decide to attack in the same day of the ps3 launch.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

Man i want a ps3 now. Ima go over my friend's sunday and play it. He almost done with resistance, half way through red steel, beat marvel alliance for ps3, and bearly started genji, and hates exicted truck. He has both systems, one since last sat. and one since monday. He lucky


----------



## MS81 (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll be playing Genji tonight or tommorow.


----------



## dementia_ (Nov 16, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> I'll be playing Genji tonight or tommorow.



My condolences.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Man i want a ps3 now. Ima go over my friend's sunday and play it. He almost done with resistance, half way through red steel, beat marvel alliance for ps3, and bearly started genji, and hates exicted truck. He has both systems, one since last sat. and one since monday. He lucky



how your friend got it so early.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

Father's a game/cell shop owner. He got em early but not allowed to sell em, but he gave one PS3 for his son's birthday and the Wii he bought from his father.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 16, 2006)

that Lucky Bastard.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

Another 8.3 for PS3.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 16, 2006)

In contrast to Crazymtf's post. I believe what we have here is the first next gen game to get below a 5.0

:S


----------



## njt (Nov 16, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> Njt what games you bought for it and your overall thoughts of the system??



I got Resistance and Ridge racer. They both looked beautiful. The only reason I had ridge racer is because it came with it (bought it from a friend) but yeah- it was very pretty... I just don't like racing games. Resistance was a lot of fun when played with a friend, but I'm not good at FPS with a controller... need a mouse and keyboard to really do any damage . But never the less it really is a WHOLE bunch of eye candy.

My favorite thing about the ps3 so far though, is the album slide show, that thing is very neat  (of course this opinion will change when linux and a few better games come out but yeah )

OH! and hooking up an external HD is neat, i got to input some music videos and pictures from it, the speed was quite fast, and the videos looked great. (I wanted more in game, my own music functions... but ohh well )

Also Yes I have a HDTV and the HDMI cable. It's well, very nice 



mangekyousharigan81 said:


> hey njt did you try playing import ps2 games yet?
> 
> because I have a lot of Jap ps2 games and I want to play on my buddies ps3.


ummm not sure... All of my games are in Japanese... seeing as I've lived in Japan for the past 3 years and bought all my ps2 games here >.> not sure if any american ps2 games would work, but I doubt it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

slimscane said:


> In contrast to Crazymtf's post. I believe what we have here is the first next gen game to get below a 5.0
> 
> :S



Haha gamespot gives it a 4 yet IGN gives it a 7.9

Weird? 

Also Call of Duty 3 for PS3 recives a 8.2


Oh just to tell ya, it's not the first gen game to get below a 5.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Nov 16, 2006)

njt said:


> I got Resistance and Ridge racer. They both looked beautiful. The only reason I had ridge racer is because it came with it (bought it from a friend) but yeah- it was very pretty... I just don't like racing games. Resistance was a lot of fun when played with a friend, but I'm not good at FPS with a controller... need a mouse and keyboard to really do any damage . But never the less it really is a WHOLE bunch of eye candy.
> 
> My favorite thing about the ps3 so far though, is the album slide show, that thing is very neat  (of course this opinion will change when linux and a few better games come out but yeah )
> 
> ...



u lucky bastard NJT....so did u pay 529 for it? thats the price of the 60 gig in japan right?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 17, 2006)

staradderdragoon said:


> u lucky bastard NJT....so did u pay 529 for it? thats the price of the 60 gig in japan right?



the 60 gig is an open price range meaning the stores set it. so far the prices has been 504 to 540 USD ( in terms of coverting yen to dollars) some stores have been going over the 60,000 yen mark though.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Nov 17, 2006)

hmm. i know my dad's coworker got his for around 530-550....i was like...GIMME!!!   lol


----------



## njt (Nov 17, 2006)

staradderdragoon said:


> u lucky bastard NJT....so did u pay 529 for it? thats the price of the 60 gig in japan right?



actually I bought it from a friend (I had originally intended to wait until there were better games and what not out) But he bought the system(standed in Akihabara for 10 hours to get it) and wanted to sell it on ebay. 

Well ebay cancelled his product twice saying his account was "hijacked" which it wasn't but yeah, he got pissed and really wanted to sell it before going back to Norway (yes he's norwegian) and so I said I'd buy it for him. But he wouldn't sell it for the price that he paid for, seeing as he wanted to get something out of standing outside for 10 hours... so I paid 680 for the 20 gb thing, including a game the hdmi cord, a memory card adapter and an extra controller... 

meh it's not bad and I didn't have to do any serious waiting and it helped him out so I figured it was a good enough deal^^;.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds like a nice friend


----------



## staradderdragoon (Nov 17, 2006)

njt said:


> actually I bought it from a friend (I had originally intended to wait until there were better games and what not out) But he bought the system(standed in Akihabara for 10 hours to get it) and wanted to sell it on ebay.
> 
> Well ebay cancelled his product twice saying his account was "hijacked" which it wasn't but yeah, he got pissed and really wanted to sell it before going back to Norway (yes he's norwegian) and so I said I'd buy it for him, but he wouldn't sell it for the price that he paid for, seeing as he wanted to get something out of standing outside for 10 hours... so I paid 680 for the 20 gb thing, including a game the hdmi cord, a memory card adapter and an extra controller...
> 
> meh it's not bad and I didn't have to do any serious waiting and it helped him out so I figured it was a good enough deal^^;.




ic. so you got the 20 gig version. i like the chrome look though but i guess u got a pretty good deal out of it....


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2006)

I just played the PS3 in target the graphics are fucking awsome but I wanted to play better demo's =/


----------



## njt (Nov 17, 2006)

staradderdragoon said:


> ic. so you got the 20 gig version. i like the chrome look though but i guess u got a pretty good deal out of it....



ya-h I'd rather have purchased the 60 with wifi and all that in it, but ohh well~ can't complain


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah...you know I would go...but I don't feel like getting my ass handed to me for a TOY.

I'll wait until the riots end >.>

(this message is brought to you by the fear instilled upon me by The 4th Himself, and his great stories about the dangers of shopping...)


----------



## slimscane (Nov 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Haha gamespot gives it a 4 yet IGN gives it a 7.9
> 
> Weird?
> 
> ...



yes, it is weird.

Haha, touche, in billiards defence, it is an XBLA game, as for bomber man... well,


----------



## PushItToTheLimiT (Nov 17, 2006)

I need more info on the Ps3. Did the ps3 lived up to the hype???


----------



## slimscane (Nov 17, 2006)

Does anything live up to the hype on launch day?


----------



## PushItToTheLimiT (Nov 17, 2006)

Come to think of it,No,But to make the ps3 the online play must be on par with the xbox live and since the online ps3 is free this would bring in anyone with ps3 without paying. The ps3 is going to flourish when their top notch games start comming out like we had with the ps1 and ps2.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Does anything live up to the hype on launch day?



This man has a good point. No system, ever, has lived up to hype cause basicly launhc oonly has up to 2 good games. 


And yes Bomberman sucks


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 17, 2006)

NeoDMC said:


> Yeah...you know I would go...but I don't feel like getting my ass handed to me for a TOY.
> 
> I'll wait until the riots end >.>
> 
> (this message is brought to you by the fear instilled upon me by The 4th Himself, and his great stories about the dangers of shopping...)



The world can be a dangerous place you know.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

NHL:2k7 on gamespot also get's a 8.3


----------



## Vince Johnson (Nov 17, 2006)

when can i cop a ps3? i wanna play nba on that bitch


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

I would suggest to wait till the bugs are out of it all, the price is at a reasonable point, and there are many good games out.

If you wait for all those things to happen, the time will be 2007 >___>


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> I would suggest to wait till the bugs are out of it all, the price is at a reasonable point, and there are many good games out.
> 
> If you wait for all those things to happen, the time will be 2007 >___>



Yeah the ideal time for getting a PS3 is sometime next year. When some things are fixed and games are on the horizon just how it was ideal to get the 360 this year. I think the only one I have to say is good to pick up right away would be the Wii. 

Anyways... I just feel I should share stories. Earlier around 11 p.m. I decided to drive to nearby stores. You would think there were crime scenes in these places. I am baffled at this event. I am seriously believing now there will be an incident. I hope and pray it doesn't happen. But wow just looking at that scene. You can't help but say something is going to happen.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> I would suggest to wait till the bugs are out of it all, the price is at a reasonable point, and there are many good games out.
> 
> If you wait for all those things to happen, the time will be 2007 >___>


yeah just like I waited for 360 but my 1st 360 was good my lil cousin broke the controller port so I had to send back and my 2nd kept freezing while watching HD-DVD and playing Gears of war I just send back to repair yesterday.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

Kanon​_2006​_07[LQ][TWH][Sprocket][8DD91B57].avi

Sony comments that Wii has no backwards compatibility.

Normally, I am all for the games. Despite Sony being arrogant assholes to the brim, I still enjoy my PS2. But really, their comments are getting to the point I hope they put a lot of money into something and it flopping.

Why can't they be nice for once and not say bad things about the others, I mean, the harshest thing from Nintendo's mouth about Sony was about the PSP not in out in Europe a year or two ago.


----------



## Aman (Nov 17, 2006)

Those comments are just unnecessary...


----------



## Hana (Nov 17, 2006)

There were at least 100 people waiting outside for the PS3 last night at Wal-Mart lol.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 17, 2006)

pity, only 10 percent will get what they came for 

When camping for my 360, the cops had to make these two gangster looking guys leave the parking lot because they tried to cut in line at around 3:30. It was pretty ridiculous because they were arguing against about 150 people (at that point) saying that they had been at the front of the line since the line formed. I really thought something was gonna go down then


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 17, 2006)

the damn thing is expected to cost *Edit: over* US$1,300 here... no... just no... T/_____\T


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 17, 2006)

wooooooooo check my auction  it should get some money soon...i hope ;_;


----------



## slimscane (Nov 17, 2006)

Good luck with the price gouging!  Starting a $.01 seems a little strange to me, but you are sure to get a profit, one PS3 sold of over 30 grand.

Edit, Famitsu gave it 8s across the board:
Mobile Suit Gundam: Crossfire 1up gives is a 2/10 :S


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Fuck 1Up, first sonic and now this, they can suck my cock. 

Anyway my cousin was number 689/700 people to recieve PS3 in mahantton. He called me up 4 in the monring to tell me this


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

I knew Gundam would blow, as it's running on the Journey to Jaburo engine, which had a shiity game from 2001.

Now we have a game running on a 5 year old engine with pretty graphics. No suprise its bad.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Well i really enjoyed JTJ so maybe i'll enjoy this game.


----------



## Aman (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow, 2/10?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

Well JTJ really isn't so bad. But I mean, that game by itself was not even next-gen for the PS2, so it would be 40x worse if they pulled something off on the PS3 like that, and it looks like that was the case. I guess that's why PSU, Sonic, Genji, and Gundam all got low-ish scores, it's not really next gen like the Resistances of the Gears of Wars.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Extactly why i don't take these reviews seriously. I love Sonic, i think it's a well made game and it certinly is next gen. Whatever these reviews say i mostly disagree.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 17, 2006)

Hopefully I'll be able to get one next year (always waits until the first-gen stuff is pushed out). That and I don't have the money to get all of the stuff I want yet...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2006)

the 20 gb ps3 is pretty weak, no wifi, and no memory card slots.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 17, 2006)

On eBay there are PS3 Auctions that have the starting price listed at 100,000 dollars.  How fucking stupid.

Although there is one up there for 9,999 dollars, and there is one bid.  I doubt that bidder will actually pay though, once they see there are 10,900+ PS3 auctions up there.

Looks like I lost some money on eBay by not getting a PS3.  Wal-Mart's going to fucking pay.


----------



## korican04 (Nov 17, 2006)

14 thousand dollars!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2006)

Kduff said:


> On eBay there are PS3 Auctions that have the starting price listed at 100,000 dollars.  How fucking stupid.
> 
> Although there is one up there for 9,999 dollars, and there is one bid.  I doubt that bidder will actually pay though, once they see there are 10,900+ PS3 auctions up there.
> 
> Looks like I lost some money on eBay by not getting a PS3.  Wal-Mart's going to fucking pay.




damm walmart and there surprise pre orders...


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 17, 2006)

Counterpart to Smashmy360, PS3 has been smashed good.

Link removed

Stay tuned for Wii getting smashed into pieces.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 17, 2006)

My friend surprised me today by telling me he gots the PS3. I spent some time at his house. Played Resistance Fall of Man. It is true to what game developers have been saying. There is rarely a difference in graphics when compared to the 360. Once again just like its predecessors the PS3 controller is not designed well for an FPS in my opinion. I was disappointed with the absent presence of the intensity that this game was suppose to bring. I played single player while my friend took a lunch break and I was shocked. I'm probably going to hit up his place again tomorrow to hopefully play a 40 player multiplayer match (time to bring out the body bags).


----------



## Aman (Nov 17, 2006)

ExoSkel said:


> Counterpart to Smashmy360, PS3 has been smashed good.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Stay tuned for Wii getting smashed into pieces.


Can't wait for the video.


----------



## Narutofanboy161 (Nov 17, 2006)

this is what all ps3s should look like

video: buy propecia


----------



## Aman (Nov 17, 2006)

^Doesn't load.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 17, 2006)

Narutofanboy161 said:


> this is what all ps3s should look like


Let me think...mmm...no?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

Fukken smashed?


----------



## Aman (Nov 17, 2006)

It's out on YouTube. ^^


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 17, 2006)

Damn the video isn't working in that site. Post a link on youtube?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Narutofanboy161 said:


> this is what all ps3s should look like
> 
> video: buy propecia



Ummm no...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh shi, a vid.

That vid pwned. Hard. I woulda liked a close up on the fanboys faces, the  faces, I woulda lol'd into a coma.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, those people's facial expression was just too damn priceless.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Once again the gay smash. It was Gay when it happened to the 360, gay when it happened to the Ipod, gay when it happened to the PS3 and will be gay when it happens to the Wii. It's the stupidest shit ever.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 17, 2006)

Narutofanboy161 said:


> this is what all ps3s should look like
> 
> video: buy propecia



I wonder who was the idiot who paid full price just to smash it. 
People these days. First smashmy360 now smashmyps3.  I guess people just don't have lives what-so-ever. 

By the way... just an hour ago I was surfing around other gaming forums and there are already problems reported with some PS3's. Mostly saying "disk error". I have to say I hit the jackpot. The number one problem that was going to hit the initial PS3's was their Blu-Ray Drive!!!:amazed... I've called up my friend to tell him make sure it still works fine and dandy. Luckily it is.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2006)

he probably makes the money back 10xs over with ads


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

Meh, PS2 had disc errors, PS3 does too.

Not suprising, but eh. Overheating issues are starting to arrise, and a GameStop my friend went to had their PS3 crash.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> I wonder who was the idiot who paid full price just to smash it.
> People these days. First smashmy360 now smashmyps3.  I guess people just don't have lives what-so-ever.
> 
> By the way... just an hour ago I was surfing around other gaming forums and there are already problems reported with some PS3's. Mostly saying "disk error". I have to say I hit the jackpot. The number one problem that was going to hit the initial PS3's was their Blu-Ray Drive!!!:amazed... I've called up my friend to tell him make sure it still works fine and dandy. Luckily it is.



Always will have problems with systems at launcha nd there some won't. My 360 works fine. My dreamcast died day one. My PS2 work's fine. My gamecube died a month later. My friend's PS3 and Wii both work fine, he got them a week early. Some got a PS3 yesterday and they fail


----------



## Gunners (Nov 17, 2006)

If I saw someone trash a PS3 I would actually hurt them. But it isn't because its a PS3 I would be me seeing someone take up money and burn it in front of me too brag how he can just do that shit without feeling anything.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Always will have problems with systems at launcha nd there some won't. My 360 works fine. My dreamcast died day one. My PS2 work's fine. My gamecube died a month later. My friend's PS3 and Wii both work fine, he got them a week early. Some got a PS3 yesterday and they fail



Yeah I know about the whole deal with the initial systems. I guess I'm a little giddy from winning a bet with a couple of my buddies with what will be the first problem related to the PS3 will show up. I got my revenge from last year with the 360 (which my problem didn't even happened) lol.



			
				narutosimpson said:
			
		

> he probably makes the money back 10xs over with ads



I guess idiots can make money after all. Hell has frozen over!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

gunners said:


> If I saw someone trash a PS3 I would actually hurt them. But it isn't because its a PS3 I would be me seeing someone take up money and burn it in front of me too brag how he can just do that shit without feeling anything.



You would seem to have some serious issues, for claiming you would hurt him, despite him doing whatever he wished with it. He bought it fair and square, it's in his hands, and if he wants to break it, he has all the right in the stars and the skies above to do so dood.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 17, 2006)

> You would seem to have some serious issues, for claiming you would hurt him, despite him doing whatever he wished with it. He bought it fair and square, it's in his hands, and if he wants to break it, he has all the right in the stars and the skies above to do so dood.



When they smash the PS3, they do it to see people reaction. If someone trashed something for £420 so he could laugh at my humour then I would beat him down for it. I am kinda sure that it is something I would do, if I saw some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) clown bust something of high value so he could just laugh at the ''fanboys'' reaction I would twist the situation around on him.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, thats silly.

This kinda fad happend long before the smashmy___ fad, as some people smashed a PSP on a highway.

I would say it's done to the tech nerds who salivate over it.

Still, it's lolable to see their expressions. But it's really not a big deal, they all would probably be getting one as some stores have pushed people over the store limit. Like if a store had 16, they would only allow 16 people on the line.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 17, 2006)

People are insane smashing the PS3 (literally).  Funny as hell nonetheless, but no way in hell would I do it.  I can't afford to waste my money like that.  It's fair tho, every system gets it's turn.  Can't wait to see the reaction to the Wii being smashed.  The cycle continues.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

They didn't pay a dime, people gave them the money to buy it and smash it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

I'd still punch one if i was there and missed my chance cause he got to smash one.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 17, 2006)

System launches are hell indeed.  Ain't no way in hell would I camp out for a game.  Ain't trying to get shot is all I'm saying.  Sad thing is, I laughed when somebody got shot. But C'mon, you can't tell me that's not funny, people almost dying over a videogame system.  Damn I'm a cruel bastard.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 17, 2006)

Even if I had my PS3 in my house like I said I see it as someone burning money to boast over some people and I don't like that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

X-play reviewed Gundam, and it got a 1, so it confirms it; it sucks.

When the video is up, I'll post it. You need to watch it. It's BAD. It can't even keep its damn framerate stable, let alone looking like SHIT.

1Up was dead right with their review after seeing the game in motion.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 17, 2006)

98% of all Gundam games suck so it's no suprise.  I expected as much from an anime based game from Bandai.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

I mean this is one of the worst Gundam games this past decades bad. Like holy shit, Fiddy Cent Bulletproof is better.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 17, 2006)

I saw the X-play review as well.  Like they said, even if you are a fan of the series, don't buy the game.  That's awful when Bulletproof is better, and boy did Bulletproof suck. 

Now, I wait to see what they think of Resistance which I do not doubt is good.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

5/5, cause it actually is good, and appears to be the single thread of good on the PS3, as far as launch AND exclusives go atm.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

gaara d. lucci said:


> I saw the X-play review as well.  Like they said, even if you are a fan of the series, don't buy the game.  That's awful when Bulletproof is better, and boy did Bulletproof suck.
> 
> Now, I wait to see what they think of Resistance which I do not doubt is good.



It's good, along with a bunch of sports games *Not my intrest*. So yes if you going for a PS3 you gotta own resistance.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 17, 2006)

Gundam review on X-Play was funny as shit!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

It seemed to be the most professional review ever.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 17, 2006)

To all "nay" sayers, I own and am playing the PS3 and it frickin rocks....

There is no point in bashing it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice job, two of my friends now own a PS3 and one of them also has a Wii, he loves them both


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2006)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> Gundam review on X-Play was funny as shit!



The 1 out 5 score was way too nice a rating for that game. I felt robbed when I saw the earlier game visuals a couple months ago and to see that finalized product was a real let down. The total opposite of Resistance which they gave a 5 out of 5. Madden got 3 out of 5 which seemed about right for an average game


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 17, 2006)

dude... don't look at this...


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 17, 2006)

Thought I'd post this review of PS3 v.s. Wii

interesting....

Look here!


----------



## Narutofanboy161 (Nov 17, 2006)

YOUNGSTARS87 said:


> To all "nay" sayers, I own and am playing the PS3 and it frickin rocks....
> 
> There is no point in bashing it.



so sad you wasted your money on it. Name one good thing about it, and what good games they have for this system, and i can guarentee you i can tell you there is nothing good about this system.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 17, 2006)

Narutofanboy161 said:


> so sad you wasted your money on it. Name one good thing about it, and what good games they have for this system, and i can guarentee you i can tell you there is nothing good about this system.



Wasted money?  LOL.. so spending 600 dollars on a Blu-ray disc player is wasting money?  

Blu-ray players cost $1000+ so I got a deal.

Oh yeah champ if you want reasons just read my post right above yours.

P.S. Last but not least I pre-ordered two (one from EB Games, the other from Gamestops).  One is currently on sale on Ebay and the other is huming right now on my plasma screen.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow, 1up proved you right!  (BluRay player = $800, still a deal, though I don't see why you would want BluRay)

Look I don't want to see this thread delve into this trash. Youngstar loves playstation brand a whole lot, Narutofanboy161 obviously doesn't. But this place isn't to argue about PS3, or make broad over reaching statements like "it is the best, I think so so it is" or "it is the worst because I know it's lame".


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

That PS3 vs. Wii seems stupid, as you can't really compare 2 different market ranges, different goals, options, and abilities.

Now the 360/PS3 yeah, you can compare.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 17, 2006)

I got my PS3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm happy


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

Do you feel a bit upset with more or less, there being a single good game out of the line up of the moment?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Do you feel a bit upset with more or less, there being a single good game out of the line up of the moment?



Do you ever shut the fuck up? It's called patients. XBOX 360 has one good game out for three months from launch and i rate it as a great system now...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

And no, I don't shut the fuck up. I'm like a legion of little kids. I annoy you till death.

And it's patience to be technical.

I also woulda said this for the 360, so I'm not just picking on it. The launch is dissapointing, but much, MUCH better than PS2's. Bouncer was shit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 17, 2006)

I disagree. The Bouncer was a good game. Short, but good none the less.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> And no, I don't shut the fuck up. I'm like a legion of little kids. I annoy you till death.
> 
> And it's patience to be technical.
> 
> I also woulda said this for the 360, so I'm not just picking on it. The launch is dissapointing, but much, MUCH better than PS2's. Bouncer was shit.



Every launch sucks. It's always going to be like this, cause there rushed games *Gundam/Exicted Truck* It's just how things go. Resistance is all you need though ^_^ *Also Marvel alliance and Untold are pretty good*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2006)

Cool things down people. It really makes no sense to shut down a thread because a few of you have issues with one another. Let's stay on-topic and let's not make this into a brand bashing event. 

Not all of us maybe satisfied with every single aspect of the launch, but please take your comments into consideration when posting in this thread and avoid inflammatory comments.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

Some launches useally have some good game. NES had Super Mario, SNES had Super Mario World I think, N64 had SM64, GC had..Luigi's Mansion DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD:

FUCK YOUR GIBBERISH E.GADD

And what issues do we have? I have absolutley nothing againt Kyuubi [Sp?] OR crazy, as they are some of the few posters here I admire and read their posts throughly.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Luigi's mansion...lmao


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

That game was goo, before I even knew about SSBM.

Once I had SSBM, god only knows how many hours I clocked into that devil. Maybe my most played GC game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

SSMM would be my only long played game on gamecube 

LM was garbage -_-


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 17, 2006)

Christ, I still haven't made up my mind about choosing PS3 or Wii... two grand choices with too little cash...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

I say Wii, as it's cheaper, you get more games.

Wait till 07 for the PS3. Much easier to get, maybe cheaper, problems solved, more games, it just works out better for the PS3 to wait.


----------



## Narutofanboy161 (Nov 17, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Cool things down people. It really makes no sense to shut down a thread because a few of you have issues with one another. Let's stay on-topic and let's not make this into a brand bashing event.
> 
> Not all of us maybe satisfied with every single aspect of the launch, but please take your comments into consideration when posting in this thread and avoid inflammatory comments.



I agree with you, the biggest issue is whether your a sony fan boy or a xbox fan boy. But statistics don't lie, the 360 has far better frame rates/refresh rates as proven recently by HD equipment designers, but hey, if you like sony more power to you, but expect to pay 700$ now for equipment that was out last year that was better.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

ExoSkel said:


> Christ, I still haven't made up my mind about choosing PS3 or Wii... two grand choices with too little cash...



Want Zelda? Wii
Want Resistance? PS3
Want nither? Up to you


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Do you feel a bit upset with more or less, there being a single good game out of the line up of the moment?


I have Resistance. 

It's the PS3's first killer app while the 360 has to wait what, one year, to get theirs. 

I'm impressed and I'm happy I got it.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 17, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I have Resistance.
> 
> It's the PS3's first killer app while the 360 has to wait what, one year, to get theirs.
> 
> I'm impressed and I'm happy I got it.



I've heard good things about Resistance.  Is it really that good? I really wanna check it out when I get a PS3.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 17, 2006)

I haven't really seen an Xbox Fanboy on this site....or a Sony Fanboy (besides me  )

Really it is divided between people who hate Sony regardless of anything they do, and people who still trust in Sony quality...or more likely their library size, which will still probably be 3 times more than Xbox and Nintendo >.>

If Console is really about choice then Sony is the one..and if it is about graphics, well PC is better than all 3 of them...combined.

The other two have franchises...but Sony is the only one that has similair games of both that are of the same standard as both. Am I really the only one who has seen this 

There will always be a game out for Playstation, no matter what time of the year. Which is a lot more than I can say about Xbox and Nintendo...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

NBA 2K7 - 8.5


Gundam - 3.2


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 18, 2006)

C'mon, we all knew that Gundam game was gonna suck, so no suprise there. 

All I'm worried about is Resistance anyways, probably gonna pick up 2k7 as well.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 18, 2006)

For those who've already bought PS3, I hope you guys didn't forget to include warranty...


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, granted I'm a big Gundam fan/gamer, watching those vids kept me far far away from the game.  It was like watching 90 yr old men in robot costumes swing at each other.  I mean, wtf Bandai?


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Every launch sucks. It's always going to be like this, cause there rushed games *Gundam/Exicted Truck* It's just how things go. Resistance is all you need though ^_^ *Also Marvel alliance and Untold are pretty good*


How the hell can you compare Excite Truck to Gundam?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

The thing I have to truely ask is how the fuck in Japan Gundam got a above average score when it sucks so bad.

It's really making me reconsider actually paying attention to their reviews. First giving Nintendog's a 40/40, KHII a ridiculous 39/40, and giving Gundam a 32/40 [Higher than CV: Portraits 31, so that honestly shatters my blood into ice], I think I shall count on US reviews more often.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2006)

Gundam is king over there.  Doesn't matter what the gameplay is like, bringing down Gundam is like spitting at God.  It just doesn't happen. XD


----------



## Masaki (Nov 18, 2006)

Meh, I don't feel like searching.  How well did the PS3 sell?

(And on a side note, when will the Wii be released?)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

Sold the small amounts given obviously.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

the scenario wih the ps3 launch


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

Titanic lawl


----------



## The Pirate King (Nov 18, 2006)

Masaki said:


> Meh, I don't feel like searching.  How well did the PS3 sell?
> 
> (And on a side note, when will the Wii be released?)



It sold alot, they launched 400,000 right?

I think about half of that is already sold, or the whole 400,000 might be sold.
It was rough, some people got their ps3's robbed, etc.

Forgive me if i'm wrong, but it sold alot.

I'll probaly get my ps3 next month! yay!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

The Pirate King said:


> It sold alot, they launched 400,000 right?
> 
> I think about half of that is already sold, or the whole 400,000 might be sold.
> It was rough, some people got their ps3's robbed, etc.
> ...



Wrong sony only had 200.000

first they promised 1 million then 400.000 then 200.000


----------



## The Pirate King (Nov 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Wrong sony only had 200.000
> 
> first they promised 1 million then 400.000 then 200.000



Well, Watever. They promise to have over 750,000 consoles by the end of the year


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't think they will hit that at all D:


And good luck trying to get the PS3 at a badder time then the PS3 launch itself.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 18, 2006)

I must say that I reserved mines and it's worth it "if you reserved it".
I feel sorry for the ppl who got robbed for there money waiting to get robbed by sony. 

IMHO no system is worth camping out.


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

Masaki said:


> Meh, I don't feel like searching.  How well did the PS3 sell?
> 
> (And on a side note, when will the Wii be released?)


In Japan, it sold 88 K, we'll know how much it sold in the US next month.

The Wii will be released tomorrow in America.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

Bush & Blair @ gay bar

PS3 errors are already beginning.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 18, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Bush & Blair @ gay bar
> 
> PS3 errors are already beginning.



yeah my buddies ps3 don't start up.


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Bush & Blair @ gay bar
> 
> PS3 errors are already beginning.


Here's the ign article about it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

This is why you don't buy Sony systems at launch, as this ALWAYS HAPPENS.

People assumed the severe cutback on products was to make sure they didn't have the PS2 DRE fiasco, but that isn't the case now as it is getting problems regardless.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 18, 2006)

finally the bidding starts on mine :/

guess the people just camp out in the latest 5 pages of "ending soonest" in ebay


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah...  the PS2 is crammed full of too much stuff, and rushed out the door too.  I always intended to wait a while.  Like the 360, I predicted some design flaws that needed solving.  (Like power consumption...)  

Perhaps when they shrink their architecture I'll pick one up.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 18, 2006)

YES!! 1081.00 for a 20 GB : D


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 18, 2006)

thank you.  my wii is now covered *phew*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

gonna play on PS3 next week, shopowner I always go to got hold of a japanese PS3


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2006)

MechaTC said:


> YES!! 1081.00 for a 20 GB : D



That's pretty decent, a 500 hundred dollar come up.  Still, I would of expected a little more....

All good for you though!!


I still haven't had any problems with my PS3, and the one I'm selling on ebay is another 60 GB still at 300 dollars   (2 days left)

So tommorrow is Wii and Zelda.. yah!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

YOUNGSTARS87 said:


> That's pretty decent, a 500 hundred dollar come up.  Still, I would of expected a little more....
> 
> All good for you though!!
> 
> ...



gimme the link i wanna bid on it Xd


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2006)

If I do please don't mess it up... please...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

How could I mess it up?


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2006)

I put it in my signature so click to see.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2006)

Closing this thread to start a brand new one.


----------

